# First Journal



## HemperFi

I designed a little room, set it up and then went looking for seeds or clones. I thought it would be easy to find good seeds. It wasn't. I ended up ordering from Kindseeds.com in Canada. The seeds I ordered came in a few days. I couldn't wait to see them growing, so I soaked them over night and stuck them in soil the next day -- that was Aug. 25. Nothing is happening. I looked up the seeds (Poison Mighty Mite) and found out they may take two weeks to sprout. I wish I would have sprouted them in paper towels, at least then I would know they were viable seeds, and they probably would have opened faster -- do ya think? The seeds are very small. I HAVE NEVER SEEN SUCH SMALL SEEDS. I"m just going to keep them damp and hope for the best -- should I put lights on them? Just askin -- love this site -- thank you for all the advice and for being soooo cool.


----------



## Locked

I put them under my T5....seeds vary in size by strain. Bigger seeds don't always mean better genetics in my opinion.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Its just a waitin game buddy given time I'm sure most will sprout.
Green mojo buddy :48:


----------



## HemperFi

Yep -- but I don't even work, so I'm in there every ten minuits. Glad I live alone otherwise I might be committed or something. The peat pots are still damp. I have dribbled a little water in there over the last couple of days -- how wet should it be, and thanks about the lights -- I'll I want to turn on about 12,000 lumins so when they come out they think it is day time and take off -- My mind is running away with itself lol


----------



## hollywood52

Hamster Lewis seeds vary in size by strain. Bigger seeds don't always mean better genetics in my opinion.[/quote said:
			
		

> so true i used to think that small bean where ** but then aome blueberry x changed it..so youll prob be good..not soaking wet but a constant moist.


----------



## HemperFi

I wanted to thank you a lot for replying to my thread -- I have a little experience growing, but I may need help. Besides, it may be entertaining for you. You can laugh if I fail, or you can take credit if doesn't. 

my soil doesn't look right for starters. It's Perlight, vermic, some composted potting mix, and a little Miracle-gro potting mix that claims to feed plants for up to six months.

How bad will it shock them if I change the soil when I transplant? 

The potting mix looks a little barky, and I know from reading in here that Miracle-gro sucks -  Am I failing already?

Be rght back....


----------



## hollywood52

its not a good organic mix but if this is your first grow id stick w it...pic say a thousand words


----------



## HemperFi

I'm trying to keep the temp. between 72 and 80f, but I'm on a boat on a lake in the SW, and the temp outside has been outrageous -- 109 today. My two air conditioners are working baby. In another month I'll probably need a heater in there -- sheesh


be right back....


----------



## hollywood52

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26412&highlight=subcool  good soil mix


----------



## HemperFi

A pic? yes, I believe I can do that -- first I'll go take a picture...

be right back....


----------



## HemperFi

great link Hollywood -- I think I'll mix better soil and put them in it when I transplant -- I only expect a few females -- just one I can clone would be fine for right now. I just want to grow. I also put some bat guanno in the soil. Never heard anything bad about bat doody, have you?


----------



## HemperFi

I'll figure out pics later -- sorry  -- I need a rum and coke, a bowl and to relax -- this growin is hard work lol -- please keep this thread alive....


----------



## MMJGrower

Good luck. It sounds like your off to a good start. I find if you just give them the basics theyll take off like a weed. I'll pull up a chair.


----------



## HemperFi

I am so anxious. I want to see green. I don't want to have to spend more on seeds, wait for them to arrive and then start all over -- but I will if I have to. I am determined to grow some good weed -- determined. I don't have a lot of money, so I will have to do it slowly, but I will do it -- just watch


----------



## bho_expertz

If you seeds don't start ( i really hope they do ) i suggest you the Mandala. They are quite good for begginers :aok:

Good Luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I wanted to thank you a lot for replying to my thread -- I have a little experience growing, but I may need help. Besides, it may be entertaining for you. You can laugh if I fail, or you can take credit if doesn't.
> 
> my soil doesn't look right for starters. It's Perlight, vermic, some composted potting mix, and a little Miracle-gro potting mix that claims to feed plants for up to six months.
> 
> How bad will it shock them if I change the soil when I transplant?
> 
> The potting mix looks a little barky, and I know from reading in here that Miracle-gro sucks -  Am I failing already?
> 
> Be rght back....



Patience--they have only been in the dirt for 4 days, however, using soil that comes prenuted could very well be a problem.  Seedlings do not want or need food for several weeks.  

I cannot understand why you had trouble finding seeds.  There are numerous great seed companies aroun d with great reputations.  I do not know anything about Kindseeds, so cannot advise you.  Are they breeders or distributors?  I could find very little info on the Mighty Mite strain--curious--why did you choose this strain for a boat as it gets 3-4 feet tall?  Also, I have never ever in my life heard of seeds taking 2 weeks to germinate.

I don't know if you are failing yet, but I would certainly encourage you to read some more.  Tell us about the space you have set up once they sprout--what size and type of lighting do you have, what is your ventilation set up?


----------



## Sol

From what ive found the " Mighty Mite strain" is a local canadian bred strain availle specifically from kindseeds. I had some trouble finding info too. Also i am no expert but i had really good luck with troublesome seeds by putting in wet/damp paper towel, folded inside a plastic container of some sort to preserve moisture, But then a slight warming to the bottom seems to make all the difference. Maybe on a computer that is running or something gently warm. But then again if your running a/c then warmth might not be the problem. Just a thought.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL--I don't think I would be for buying any strain that had "MITE" in the name.....


----------



## Sol

Right!:yeahthat: 

  I assume that they intended it to signify it was mite resistant but who knows. I've spent the last half hour reading less than desirable reviews from that particular seed bank and a trip to their site reveals 3/4 stock -'out of stock' i think MM might be the only seeds they have. But after some research i would be inclined to look elsewhere,...as THG said there arte many great seed banks to choose from , even in Canada. Toronto has like 3-4 fantastic choices, maybe look into those next time and good luck with those seeds you have.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

There is really no reason to keep your search to Canadian seed banks, although I have ordered many times from Hemp Depot.  Or check out Attitude (banner at the top of the page).  I would recommend asking other members about any seed bank or strain you are considering BEFORE you buy.  BHO mentioned Mandala--they are one of my favorite breeders.

I was just joking about the "mite" thing.  I am sure that it is just a shortening of Might and has nothing at all do do with spider mites.


----------



## HemperFi

Well, thanks again for the info. My room is 4'x3 1/2 ft. but I'm thinking of closing off the whole back of the boat and making a room about tenft square -- two rooms one for veg and one for flower. I had more than one rum and coke last night, and then I went back to kindseeds and bought two more varieties of Canadian seeds. They do NOT have a great selection, and next time I get drunk and decide I just have to have more seeds I will look somewhere else. As for now, I believe I have enough seeds coming to at least get started. You are right about the MITE thing Goddess, you made me laugh. and that's hard to do when I have a hangover. The seeds are in Jiffy 5 peat pots under one 125w CFL in a hood with three 100w full spectrum bulbs hanging around the hood. Think that is enough light to veg? I plan on getting a 400w HPS in the next month or so -- when I think I can afford it (or if I drink more rum) and use that to flower. I have enough space, and I plan on doing some creative prunning and tying down but you are all right. I need to slow down and read more and think this out a little better -- thanks for the advice. The new seeds I purchased late, late last night are called "Prarrie Pride" and something called "Mountain Bud" -- Kind of wish I had waited, but I don't have a keeper, so I stumble along doing the best I can -- like most folks I guess. I really appreciate having this place to come and all you fine folks to talk with about all this -- have a great day people.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

:rofl: I would recommend staying away from the rum and coke if this is what it makes you do .  Generally speaking, I would say that if you have gotten bad seeds from a seed company once, do not go back to the same place and buy more.....hey, I have a bridge I'm trying to sell.....

I'm not crazy about Jiffy pots.  I use Rapid rooters or rockwool to germ seeds.

About your intended larger growing space--it is going to take a boatload of money to try and set up a space that is 10 ft sq (100 sq ft)--thousands.  You have 14 sq ft now and no adequate lighting or ventilation.  I would recommend staying with that and getting it dialed in before even thinking of going to something as big as 100 sq ft.

About your lighting--it is all about the lumens  You want 3000 lumens per sq ft for vegging and 5000 lumens per sq ft for flowering.  We use actual wattage (not equivalent wattage) when talking about CFLs--is your 125 watt actual or equivalent watts?  How many lumens does it put out?  What is the spectrum?  Just so you are aware, CFLs cost more to operate than any of the other types of lights we use to grow.  They generally cost more to purchase initially (bulbs, sockets, reflectors, cords), they have the lowest lumen to watt ratio, they run hotter, and they produce substantially less bud than a HPS.  A 400W HPS is good for about 9-10 sq ft.  A 600W HPS covers 16-18 sq ft.


----------



## HemperFi

My 125w light puts out 6400k and is full spectrum daylight. I bought it in a hydro store with the hood for about 100 bucks. the three other lights are full spectrum with 2600 lumms each. It's pretty bright in there. I don't have a light meter, but I believe I have enough light to veg. The lights do not put out very much heat at all. I was worried about this because it is so damn hot out here this time of year. It was 109 yesterday and will be just as hot outside today. My air conditioners are running full blast and the temp in the room is 78 degrees under the light. I have three fans in the tent. As far as my drinking is concerned it really isn't a problem. I only drink on occassion, so I am not real good at it, but I enjoy a little rum sometimes ARG --what can I say -- I'm a pirate.  How much you want for the bridge?


----------



## HemperFi

I am using the jiffy pots because I figured by starting them this way there would be little or no shock when they are transplanted -- just stick the pot in a bigger pot -- am I wrong?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> My 125w light puts out 6400k and is full spectrum daylight. I bought it in a hydro store with the hood for about 100 bucks. the three other lights are full spectrum with 2600 lumms each. It's pretty bright in there. I don't have a light meter, but I believe I have enough light to veg. The lights do not put out very much heat at all. I was worried about this because it is so damn hot out here this time of year. It was 109 yesterday and will be just as hot outside today. My air conditioners are running full blast and the temp in the room is 78 degrees under the light. I have three fans in the tent. As far as my drinking is concerned it really isn't a problem. I only drink on occassion, so I am not real good at it, but I enjoy a little rum sometimes ARG --what can I say -- I'm a pirate.  How much you want for the bridge?



No, you do not have enough light to veg in the space you have set up.  The 6400K is the spectrum, not the lumens, so it is not really a full spectrum bulb, it is a bulb in the blue range.  It really doesn't matter how bright it looks (halogens put out butt-loads of light, but are not good for growing), you are really quite badly underlit and you are going to need more light or a smaller space.

The 125W CFL is probably putting out at best probably 8500 lumens.  If the others are putting out 2600 lumens they are probably 40 watt (what did these cost with the extras?).  So you have approx 16,300 lumens.  This is good for about 5-1/2 sq ft or a space a little smaller than 2 x 3--plan your vegging space accordingly.  Trying to make the light illuminate a larger space will result in stretched plants.  I do not know what the other CFLs and extras cost, but contrast this with a T5--you are using 245 watts to provide around 16,000 lumens.  A 4' 4 tube T5 ($130) uses 216W and puts out 20,000 lumens.  

When you get your space the right size, you are going to have some heat.  However, plants need a continual supply of fresh air, regardless of temps.  You are really going to need to set up some kind of ventilation system that involves a good quality exhaust fan.  Three oscillating type fans in an enclosed space is just moving stale, CO2 depleted air around.  You need to exhaust hot air out and bring fresh air in.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I am using the jiffy pots because I figured by starting them this way there would be little or no shock when they are transplanted -- just stick the pot in a bigger pot -- am I wrong?



Not really, but I would use something different than Jiffy pots like rapid rooters or rockwool.  I have poor results with them.  I know that Mandala recommends against using them.


----------



## HemperFi

Good advice, but the small lights are 100w equivalent. They burn at 25w. So what I have is 200w, and the light is hanging a foot off the pots -- the small bulbs surround the table and the pots they are sitting upon. We will see. If it isn't enough light I'll add some, but I am going to get a 600w HPS soon anyway. The store I go to has a lamp, ballast, and hood deal for $250.00. Is that too much? Will I have enough light then? I'm not sure how rockwool works -- do you just put it in the dirt when the roots begin to show?


----------



## HemperFi

You are also right about the vent situation. I do need a good exhaust fan -- and I need to figure out where to vent it -- perhaps into the engine compartment -- I don't know, but it is a straight shot back -- perhaps into the bilge straight down -- I'm worried about odor out on the dock. Into the bilge with carbon filters? Do they work well (carbon filters)?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Good advice, but the small lights are 100w equivalent. They burn at 25w. So what I have is 200w, and the light is hanging a foot off the pots -- the small bulbs surround the table and the pots they are sitting upon. We will see. If it isn't enough light I'll add some, but I am going to get a 600w HPS soon anyway. The store I go to has a lamp, ballast, and hood deal for $250.00. Is that too much? Will I have enough light then? I'm not sure how rockwool works -- do you just put it in the dirt when the roots begin to show?



The equivalent wattage really doesn't matter.  If you have 25W lights, they are not putting out 2600 lumens.  It will be more like 1500 lumens.  If they say 2600(K) somewhere on the box, that is the spectrum and they are more in the red spectrum (flowering spectrum).  

I can guarantee you that it is not enough light for 14 sq ft.  You need 3000 lumens per sq ft for vegging--given the smaller lights, you probably have enough light for a little over 4 sq ft. (13,000 lumens).  They will be okay for a little while while the seedlings are small, but they will not take you all the way through veg.

I would recommend getting an air cooled hood.  Is the ballast digital or magnetic?  

Yes, rockwool works much like Jiffy cubes.


----------



## HemperFi

An air cooled hood is a great idea. What should it cost me for a 400w HPS, a hood and a ballast? Ballpark numbers. I'm sure digitals are more expensive.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Someone on Amazon had a digi ballast with a cooltube for around $150.  My buddy got one and loves it, however a couple people here had their cooltube arrive broken as the packaging was inadequate.  They of course replaced it, but it is kind of a pita to get something broken and have to ship it back.


----------



## SunWolf

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Someone on Amazon had a digi ballast with a cooltube for around $150.  My buddy got one and loves it, however a couple people here had their cooltube arrive broken as the packaging was inadequate.  They of course replaced it, but it is kind of a pita to get something broken and have to ship it back.



Yeah, I ordered one and it arrived with the cooltube shattered, and the replacement was also shattered.  They were quick to replace the first one, and were equally quick to refund my money after the second arrived broken as well.  It is definitely a packaging issue and not a handling issue, because one was delivered by Brown and one by FedEx. 

It was a really nice unit and I wish it would have gotten here intact.  Instead I went with a reflector hood 400w hps from HTG Supply.  It was only $119 plus shipping. To my zip shipping was only $23.


----------



## HemperFi

Wow, thanks a lot. I AM listening to the Goddess, I respect her opinion. I don't believe she is right about CFLs putting out more heat, but everything else she has said makes perfect sense. I put a small amount of MG in the soil mix. I doubt it is too hot, but I will transpot them into something else as you suggest. The seeds still haven't popped. I'm beggining to wonder if they ever will. These were some of the last seeds on the shelf at Kindseeds.com -- perhaps they have been around for too long or something. I'm not going to quit no matter what happens. Hell, I have three college degrees. I know I can grow a freakin weed. I had to anchor down the light hood. The boat gets to rocking sometimes, and it was swinging like a kid in a playground. Thanks for the info on the lights. I will put that together soon. My lights are covering a space about nine sq ft. I believe that will do until I can sex them. IF THEY GROW!


----------



## HemperFi

Thr reason I am not going to quit this little project came home to me last night in spades. I drove over a hundred miles, spent hours listening to rap music and came away with a quarter oz of something called platenum bubba cush. Pretty powerful, but it tastes like fertilizer. Small, tight nugs though, and I am glad to have it, but I'm spending that much in time and money every month. This whole thing will pay for itself very quickly -- unless I keep buying bad seeds. I'm also not going to go away like so many people must in here after failing miserably. I'm not afraid to fail. It's a learning process, and I may learn slow, but once I have something down it doesn't go away. I am laying off the rum for a while -- wish I'd never mentioned it. Peace


----------



## SunWolf

The banner at the top of this site for Attitude Seedbank is an awesome place to order GOOD seeds.  I also personally recommend Herbies Head Shop, good prices and quality seeds there too.  Both ship the seeds in generic packaging and don't use the actual shop name on the label, so you are pretty safe ordering. 

Good luck and hang in there...once you get it dialed in, this is a very economical hobby to engage in.  Not to mention the "side effects"!

:stoned:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Wow, thanks a lot. I AM listening to the Goddess, I respect her opinion. I don't believe she is right about CFLs putting out more heat, but everything else she has said makes perfect sense. I put a small amount of MG in the soil mix. I doubt it is too hot, but I will transpot them into something else as you suggest. The seeds still haven't popped. I'm beggining to wonder if they ever will. These were some of the last seeds on the shelf at Kindseeds.com -- perhaps they have been around for too long or something. I'm not going to quit no matter what happens. Hell, I have three college degrees. I know I can grow a freakin weed. I had to anchor down the light hood. The boat gets to rocking sometimes, and it was swinging like a kid in a playground. Thanks for the info on the lights. I will put that together soon. My lights are covering a space about nine sq ft. I believe that will do until I can sex them. IF THEY GROW!



LOL--you can believe me or not about the CFLs--it is the truth.  I can tell you though, that if you put those CFLs in 4 sq ft (the space they are good for), it will get hot.  Maybe someone else will chime in here.....

Don't know how much MG soil you added, but if you used any kind of prenuted soil, it could have been too hot and this could have killed the seedlings before they even got a chance to sprout.  However, I more suspect bad seeds.

Your lights are good for about 4 sq ft.  If you have them in 9 sq ft, you are going to have stretched plants with large internodal spaces.  You have limited room, you really need to keep your plants bushy and compact.  This is accomplished by having 3000 lumens per sq ft or more.  If we could get by with less than 1500 lumens per sq ft for vegging, we would all be doing it.  None of us really like to hand over money unneccessarily to the power companies or deal with the heat that extra lights create.  But this is necessary if we want compact bushy plants--more internodes equals more budding sites.  Given 2 plants the same height, a stretched plant can produce half of what a compact one will.  So, I will again urge you to either get more lights or make your space smaller.

Lastly, marijuana is NOT a weed and college degrees have nothing really to do with the ability to grow.  Remember that you are trying to produce a product that sells for $10-15 a gram in many places.  It is going to take an investment of time, money, energy, study, and love.  I have been growing for many many years and am happy to pass along what knowledge I have on the subject.  What you do with it is your choice.


----------



## HemperFi

Your advice is well considered, and I know weed is not a weed, and I know college degrees don't have a lot to do with the growing process, but I know for sure it has something to do with the learning process. I have more time, energy, study and love than I have money, but I will work it out -- thank you again -- Peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> ... I have more time, energy, study and love than I have money...



LOL--me, too.  I DIY all that I can.


----------



## Hick

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Your advice is well considered, and I know weed is not a weed, and I know college degrees don't have a lot to do with the growing process, but I know for sure it has something to do with the learning process. I have more time, energy, study and love than I have money, but I will work it out -- thank you again -- Peace



you're sporting the right attitude for success   I think you'll do just fine :aok: 
It ain't rocket science, but it does have some basic requirements that have to be met. 


> I don't believe she is right about CFLs putting out more heat,


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54867 <---  kinda long, but should explain the cfl/hps controversy.


----------



## gchristo

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Your advice is well considered, ...but I will work it out -- thank you again -- Peace


 

HF, your attitude  and humor  will serve you well on this forum, and your results will speak for themselves .  Good luck w/ your floating grow!  
ps. The Hemp Goddess will not steer you wrong, and her results are second to none. 
Cheers.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks guys,  I truly appreciate the input. I am seriously considering "the basic requirements" as I write this note. I will order the HPS light Thursday. I have decided to close up the back of the boat and use the whole room back there. Besides, when anyone walks into the boat they can see right back there -- I NEED to put in a little wall and doorway, black out the windows back there, put in some good light, ventilation, get some good soil, and I will have enough "private" space for vegging and flowering. I have found another place to get seeds, and will order on the first. I will get one of the HTG supply HPS lights, upgrade the hood, and set this floating grow in motion. I have time -- no hurries -- patience is the key -- I definately have the desire. My chihuahua "Bubba Cush" thinks I'm nuts, but what does he know -- I am the one with all the college degrees, lol. Peace people -- and thank you soooo much for the words of confidence.


----------



## mr_chow

boat?


...did i miss something?


i like to start my seeds in 1% h2o2 (which is really a mix of water and h2o2).  ...plop the seeds in a coffee cup 1/2 full of it, put coffee cup on top of something warm (like your cable box or something that gives heat and is most always on).  2-3 days later, max 5 you should see something.  nothing by day 5, then you should look for new seeds to plop in there (with fresh h2o2).

...from popping they go straight into either a rockwool cube or my soil medium.  either way they sit in a 16oz cup for a few weeks to a month after that.


peace,

mr_chow


----------



## HemperFi

Yes, Mr. Chow, I live on a small (35') houseboat. Can't say where, but in the SW. I have no electric bill, my rent is 400 a month, and there is plenty of water. There are a few issues, but mostly only the weather. Right now it is 110 degrees f. outside. I am managing to keep the temp down to 80 in the boat, and I believe everything is alright in that regard. It will cool down in a few weeks, and then I'll need heat -- I guess there s always something else. Thanks for stopping by -- I like your starting technique -- I will do it that way as well. Peace


----------



## mr_chow

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Yes, Mr. Chow, I live on a small (35') houseboat.





that's freakin' cool, man.  can say you're the first person i know who's doing that...probably not the only, but definitely my first.



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## HemperFi

UPDATE:  I'll be damned if one of those little seeds didn't pop last night. "IT'S GROWING -- I'm a grower. I'm stoked. It's just the sexiest little thing I have ever seen. I guess the soil isn't too hot. Now, if I can just keep it alive -- and it's a girly -- and....


----------



## mr_chow

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Now, if I can just keep it alive -- and it's a girly -- and....




lots of ands and ifs, but if you remember it's a WEED and don't over think some things, you'll be fine.


...tendency for newbie growers is to overwater for the first few times they grow (i know; i did), anyway, remember, the young ones don't need much.

buy yourself a turkey baster from wally world or a grocery store.  it's a much better watering tool for the first few months.


peace,

mr_chow


----------



## HemperFi

I have a turkey baster -- good idea. 

I had almost given up on these "Mighty Might" seeds. I almost didn't water the pots last night because I thought it was probably a waste of time -- glad I did. 

I will try hard not to over water, over feed, over heat or over think -- hard


----------



## HemperFi

I framed in the back of the boat thinking I would put a propper door there, but when I was done I just tossed a sheet up there and it works just fine. The air blows in over the top, and it is staying in the 70's in there even though it was 107f today. This is going to work out fine. 

I'm still working on the picture thing. I have down loaded the program, now I have to learn how to use it -- I am taking pics -- they are in the computer -- it's not rocket science.... sheesh....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

It is not a weed!

HemperFi, congrats on your new baby.  Just give it plain water for a couple of weeks.  Nutrients can kill it now.


----------



## HemperFi

I forgot, I used the turkey baster to change the oil in the little outboard on my dingy -- I'll get another one. Right now I'm using a drink shaker that works pretty good. 

Another seed is poking it's little head up out of the soil. I have twins 

*passes out cigars*


----------



## HemperFi

Thank you HG. I am giving them plain lake water. The PH is right at 7, It's the same water used by everyone farming anything in S. Ca. Must be pretty good stuff. I bring it in by the bucket and let it get room temp -- so far so good. I expect I'll probably hear about how I'm suppose to make my own water or something -- "Take some hydrogen add a little oxygen...." 

Just water for a couple of weeks -- got ya HG -- thanks


----------



## mr_chow

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> It is not a weed!




not to split hairs, but a weed can be defined as "any plant that grows wild and profusely"; ever been to tennessee/kentucky?  



if you want to be all "scientificy", it's really an "_annual, dioecious, flowering herb"_.

...geez.


she's is right, though, if you've got them in some soil, they really don't need much of anything right now.  ...you could throw a clear plastic cup over 'em if you don't have them in a humidome or starting chamber. i used to use old 2-liter bottles.  just cut off the screw cap and place on top of soil.  remove and let plant breathe a couple of times a day.



peace,

mr_chow
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herb


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Wild hemp is a far different product than what we are trying to grow.

A pH of 7 is a little high, but right now it does not matter.  The pH of the water affects the plants uptake of nutrients--this is the main reason that pH needs to be within certain parameters.


----------



## HemperFi

what do I use to adjust the PH? They are so beautiful. I DO feel like a new daddy. My babies. 
i don't know how to express what I am feeling now  --  thank you all -- and hang in there with me THG, I need you


----------



## HemperFi

On another note, I had company tonight. They didn't even question the partitioned off back of the boat.I just said it was another bedroom, and they understood. I feel a lot better about this thing now. I can keep it a secret. too cool.


----------



## mr_chow

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Wild hemp is a far different product than what we are trying to grow.



it's called "ditch weed", and given the right conditions and a female, it would grow just as good weed as any mexi-schwag...ask me how i know 



hemperfi...a pH of 7 is perfect!  ...it's neither basic or acidic.  don't go below 6.5 or above 8.5.  soil takes a little longer to get to and recognize ph-lock...so as long as your ph stays in the range, you'll be okay.  ...i wouldn't even worry about it.



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

mr_chow said:
			
		

> it's called "ditch weed", and given the right conditions and a female, it would grow just as good weed as any mexi-schwag...ask me how i know
> 
> 
> 
> hemperfi...a pH of 7 is perfect!  ...it's neither basic or acidic.  don't go below 6.5 or above 8.5.  soil takes a little longer to get to and recognize ph-lock...so as long as your ph stays in the range, you'll be okay.  ...i wouldn't even worry about it.
> 
> 
> 
> peace,
> 
> mr_chow



Sorry, but I have to differ here.  A pH of 7 is not perfect, you want your nute solution slightly acidic for best nutrient uptake....and ditch weed will never produce bud like quality strains....why would anyone take the time and energy to grow something like Mexi-schwag?


----------



## mr_chow

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I have to differ here.  A pH of 7 is not perfect, you want your nute solution slightly acidic for best nutrient uptake....



i digress...

...seems like HG knows everything you need to know hemperfi, good luck with that.  if you need me i'll be in my journal.


mr_chow


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Here is a chart showing nutrient uptake at different pH levels.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1833&d=1141100090


----------



## mr_chow

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I have to differ here.  A pH of 7 is not perfect, you want your nute solution slightly acidic for best nutrient uptake....and ditch weed will never produce bud like quality strains....why would anyone take the time and energy to grow something like Mexi-schwag?




wow...you're mean.

you're assuming that his medium isn't slightly acidic???  most potting soil mixes are on the acidic side (-1.0 to 0 off 7).  plus your nute additives should adjust the ph down for the most part.  so 7 is perfect for me and, imo, for hemperfi's application.  no need to adjust.


...if i could access my old pics, i'd show you how beautiful mexi-schwag is when grown properly and not seeded.  actually seeds from mexi-schwag and seeds from jamaican-schwag have been some of my most "tasty" grows ever.  mostly sativa genes and 100+ days of flowering, but buds like you've never tasted before.  most peeps don't like growing schwag bagseed b/c of the unknowns.  i grew 'em b/c they were free and i needed the practice.



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## Locked

mr_chow said:
			
		

> hemperfi...a pH of 7 is perfect!  ...it's neither basic or acidic.  don't go below 6.5 or above 8.5.  soil takes a little longer to get to and recognize ph-lock...so as long as your ph stays in the range, you'll be okay.




6.5-8.5 is not a good range to be in.....this shldnt even be info given to new growers...it is straight up wrong. 6.3-6.8 for soil...a lil below or above that range and you might still be okay depending on how picky the strain is. If you water or feed with a ph of 8.5 it will not take long for you to have problems IMO.   I stay at 6.5 during veg and let it creep towards the high end of 6.8 during flower.  Just look at a nutrient chart and you will see that at 8.5 you are locked out.


----------



## mr_chow

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> 6.5-8.5 is not a good range to be in.....this shldnt even be info given to new growers...it is straight up wrong. 6.3-6.8 for soil...a lil below or above that range and you might still be okay depending on how picky the strain is. If you water or feed with a ph of 8.5 it will not take long for you to have problems IMO.   I stay at 6.5 during veg and let it creep towards the high end of 6.8 during flower.  Just look at a nutrient chart and you will see that at 8.5 you are locked out.




see my previous post...

...i'm not pulling this shtuff outta my rear.  i'd rather be too basic than too acidic when growing in soil.

with that said, you are absolutely right, HL, you want to be in between 6.5 and 7 with your total ph (water/nutes/medium/etc)...for maximum nute-uptake

...but as i mentioned, soil growers really don't need to worry about ph as much as hydro growers.  it takes a long time, longer than hydro to lock-out any nutes from the plant via ph.  plus there's usually "transplants" that help buffer and introduce new medium that isn't as acidic/basic as the previous pot.

...shoot i know hempy/hydro growers that don't even check their ph with no ill affects.  actually come this fall, i'll prove it to you :hubba:



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## Hick

mr_chow said:
			
		

> it's called "ditch weed", and given the right conditions and a female, it would grow just as good weed as any mexi-schwag...ask me how i know
> 
> 
> 
> hemperfi...a pH of 7 is perfect!  ...it's neither basic or acidic.  don't go below 6.5 or above 8.5.  soil takes a little longer to get to and recognize ph-lock...so as long as your ph stays in the range, you'll be okay.  ...i wouldn't even worry about it.
> 
> 
> 
> peace,
> 
> mr_chow



  "ditch weed" is descendant of hemp. Hemp was bred for it's "fiborous" qualities, not for it's thc content as our designer strains of today. 



> weed: noun
> A *weed* in a general sense is a plant that is considered by the user of the term to be a nuisance, and  normally applied to unwanted plants in human-controlled settings,  especially farm fields and gardens, but also lawns, parks and woods[/URL], and other areas. More specifically, the term is often used to describe native or nonnative plants that grow and reproduce aggressively. Generally, a weed is a plant in an undesired place.
> 1.a valueless plant growing wild, especially one that grows on cultivated ground to the exclusion or injury of the desired crop.
> 
> 2.any undesirable or troublesome plant, especially one that grows profusely where it is not wanted
> _a _ _(1)_ *:* a plant that is not valued where it is growing and is usually of vigorous growth; _especially_ *:* one that tends to overgrow or choke out more desirable plants
> 
> *4. * Something useless, detrimental, or worthless, especially an animal unfit for breeding.


ain't no weeds in my garden..


----------



## HemperFi

Okay, two more have popped. I have four little darlings now. I'm overwhelmed. They are the daintiest little things. I didn't expect those tiny seeds to produce monsters, but I didn't expect these cute little babies either. I won't worry about the PH for now. Guess I'm not growing weed -- there is nothing "undesirable" about the little darlings. Soooo petite -- and saucy... I'm in love.


----------



## Hick

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Okay, two more have popped. I have four little darlings now. I'm overwhelmed. They are the daintiest little things. I didn't expect those tiny seeds to produce monsters, but I didn't expect these cute little babies either. I won't worry about the PH for now. Guess I'm not growing weed -- there is nothing "undesirable" about the little darlings. Soooo petite -- and saucy... I'm in love.


MORE CEEEEGARS!!....


----------



## mr_chow

yeeehaw...

...a lot of people don't like the veg-cycle, they think it's boring.  i tend to like it b/c there's so many "new" things...seeds..cotyledons...3+fan leaves...5+set leaves...alternating nodes...sexing

...and those were the good things.  let's hope the bad things in veg stay away!  



if those ceeeegars don't have tobacco in them, i'll take one 



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## HemperFi

Got the boat moved into her new slip last night. My rent has dropped 150 a month, but I only owe 250 this month because of the deposite I had to put on the other slip. I am going to HTG supply (on line) and order my new light system. Should I get 1000 watts? Will I wish I had got 1000 watts if I don't? Any suggestions? They have a tent 47" x 47" that I want pretty bad too. Can I put 1000 watts in something that small? 

I am having so much fun. Feels like I have a purpose in life again. 

The babies are all in there standing at attention, opening up beautifully.

After I order the light, ballast, hood, exhaust fans I'll figure out how to get some pics in here to show you all my darlings. I am a proud daddy....


More cigars -- full of something wonderful.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Okay -- this is what I have decided on: 600w digital Greenhouse HPS, one MH bulb, A Cooltube 6" hood. That comes to just under three hundred bucks. I'll get the tent next month. What do you think?


----------



## HemperFi

With shipping and a fan and ducting and clamps it comes to 381.52 -- So, for the price of an oz of good meds, I will be pretty set up -- don't ya think?


----------



## HemperFi

My bank just called to verify the charges to HTG -- guess it's a done deal. I'm soaring people


----------



## mr_chow

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I'm soaring people




...wait til you smoke your first crop.  ...you'll never forget it.


----------



## HemperFi

"Waiting in patience is the essence of life" (Gibran)

I see changes every time I look at the little sprouts. They look healthy -- no stretch -- they look happy.

I know you are an outside guy Chow, so this probly won't interest you, but the Digital ballast I just ordered will run both MH and HPS lights -- I'm excited -- it should be here next week


----------



## mr_chow

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I know you are an outside guy Chow, so this probly won't interest you, but the Digital ballast I just ordered will run both MH and HPS lights -- I'm excited -- it should be here next week




i'm actually an indoor guy that went outdoor this summer...

...switchable ballasts are super sexy!  blue spectrum keeps the plant short and fat and the red spectrum will make them flower real nice :hubba:


----------



## HemperFi

so, should they be on 18 hrs of light now? Does a dark period matter? I lived in Alaska for a couple of years, and things grew nicely up there with 24 hrs of sun -- what do you think? You can't flower buds outside up there. They freeze before it happens. Do my babies need sleep?


----------



## mr_chow

HemperFi said:
			
		

> so, should they be on 18 hrs of light now? Does a dark period matter? I lived in Alaska for a couple of years, and things grew nicely up there with 24 hrs of sun -- what do you think? You can't flower buds outside up there. They freeze before it happens. Do my babies need sleep?





oh God...

...this is a can of worms.  


scientifically/objectively you can/should run mj plants 24/0.  subjectively i run mine @ 18/6.


peace,

mr_chow


----------



## HemperFi

I have read that they "rest" when the lights are out. I'm not sure they need to rest, I'm going to give them their rest though, because I am sentamental and want to pamper my babies. Perhaps more seeds will pop in the dark. It took almost a week for the first four -- a couple more sure would be nice.


----------



## HemperFi

#5 just poked it's pretty little head up out of the soil. I'm happy with 50%. 

And more cigars


----------



## HemperFi

and another one busts open the fecund earth and shows it's hungry green -- reaching for the light -- ALIVE!

I could get used to this. Six out of ten ain't that bad -- I think it's the lake water


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> so, should they be on 18 hrs of light now? Does a dark period matter? I lived in Alaska for a couple of years, and things grew nicely up there with 24 hrs of sun -- what do you think? You can't flower buds outside up there. They freeze before it happens. Do my babies need sleep?



You will have bushier plants with tighter internodal spacing if you run your lights 24/7.


----------



## HemperFi

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You will have bushier plants with tighter internodal spacing if you run the lights 24/7.
> 
> I hate when the lights are out anyway. It stops me from looking at them every ten minutes lol -- Got ya THG 24/7 -- not a problem.
> 
> I had two sprouts coming up in the same pot, so last night -- a little high -- I decided to transplant one of them to it's own pot. I took a spoon and dug around it deep enough so I would get all the root -- and the pot broke -- the seedling fell out of the spoon and was dangling there, and I could almost hear her crying out for help. I reached down and grabbed a clump of dirt and root and quickly transfered it to another pot, and then I had to put the other one in another pot. I was shaking and my heart was beating fast when I was done, but they don't look much the worse for wear this morning. It may stunt them for a little while, but I believe they will take off soon. I am such a rookie, lol
> 
> Peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Don't get too anxious.  You want them to have GOOD roots before you attempt to transplant them.  They are very tender now.  I know that patience is hard, but it is part of the game.  It always seems like we need to "hurry up and wait".


----------



## HemperFi

I know what you are sayin -- I just figured it would be easier to do it while they were small and the roots hadn't grown together or anything. I should have waited.

On another note -- I just got off the phone with HTG supply and my new light is on the way -- I should get it next week. We are about to depart on the good ship "MaryJane."

One of the sprouts has shot up those first two leaves straight up, and it doesn't look like the two regular leaves are even growing -- perhaps today -- or have I watered it too much already?

I will water from now on when I KNOW they need it -- I promise


----------



## HemperFi

The rest of them look fine -- standing up and growing nicely. #1 is an inch tall now and looking sweet -- They are growing -- I am a grower -- I'm stoked, lol


----------



## HemperFi

Turns out my cousin and her husband are growers up in Oregon -- legal -- woot! I finally have a connection that doesn't involve rap music and blunts. I have invited them in here and will post a report on their product -- which should be here soon.


----------



## HemperFi

okay, three of my babies are looking real nice -- no stretch and healthy looking. One of the little darlings looks like an alien -- it has no real leaves yetand the two first leaves are shooting straight up. Two of them look okay, but a bit stunted from my abuse. Good thing I have more seeds on the way.


----------



## HemperFi

i need a PPM meter, a way to control PH and to know how to put some pics in here to show you these little plants. I have Picasa in here, the pics are there, but.... I'll work on it.


----------



## mr_chow

HemperFi said:
			
		

> i need a PPM meter, a way to control PH and to know how to put some pics in here to show you these little plants. I have Picasa in here, the pics are there, but.... I'll work on it.




i bought a ph-meter and a ppm-meter once...

...they just sat in my closet collecting dust.  can't even tell you where they are, since the move.


not saying not to get one, and i'm sure the hydro-growers will chime in that it's a necessity, but i just always found soil to be a little more forgiving in the ph/ppm department just b/c the nature of the medium itself.  (just as hempy is)

ONE THING THAT I STRONGLY RECOMMEND is allowing LOTS of O2 to your roots.  cannabis loves aerated roots.  at least a 1:1 perlite/soil (perlite/vermiculite) is recommended if not 2:1 or 3:1...especially if you're planning on "nuting" your soil.  

...i'd stay away from pre-nuted mixes of soils and try to find one that is as ph-neutral to start out with. 


peace,

mr_chow


----------



## bho_expertz

I'm with soil and i think that you are not giving the best advice here.

First - i do not think that a 50soil-50perlite is a good mix. Way too much perlite. That way you are not taking advantage of the nutes already available in the soil.

Second - I know that i'm quite new to growing but i really think that a PPM/EC meter and a PH meter are two very very handy tools to avoid mistakes. That way you always know what you are feeding them.

My advice to hemperfi is to read the Soil Guide available in the MandalaSeeds site. That is a very good reading to start.


----------



## HemperFi

I thank you truly for the input. When I can figure out this pic thing you will see my soil. I have a lot of Perlight and Vermiculight, some compost mix, and a few handfuls of MG potting soil. It may be too hot for them -- I also put a few table spoons of Bat Guanno into the soil. I Believe the lake water has too high a PH, so I am giving them bottled water now and will figure out how to adjust the PH in the lake water later.


----------



## HemperFi

Oh, and I'll go to the Mandela site and see what they have to say.


----------



## dman1234

I dont think 50 50 soil to perilite is bad imo, although i dont do it,  but i would say a ph meter in soil is needed, ppm, not so much.


----------



## mr_chow

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> First - i do not think that a 50soil-50perlite is a good mix. Way too much perlite. That way you are not taking advantage of the nutes already available in the soil.





i convinced myself "this" (that my normal 50/50 was too much) for my outdoor grow; i was wrong.



*The nature of ideas*

_ Ideas demand change. By definition, the application of an idea means  that something different will take place in the universe. Even if your  idea is undeniably and wonderfully brilliant, it will force someone,  somewhere to change how they do something. And since many people do not  like change, and fear change, the qualities of your idea that you find  so appealing may be precisely what make your idea so difficult for  people to accept. Some individuals fear change so much that they  structure their lives around avoiding it.   _..._hXXp://www.scottberkun.com/essays/38-how-to-pitch-an-idea/_






like i mentioned before, one of the most common mistakes for newbie growers is over-watering.  the 50/50 will allow both water/retention and buffer with the soil and the perlite will offer aeration and allow "excess" water to easily escape the medium.


also, hemperfi, a common misconception is that "runoff" will give you you're medium's ph.  (if you start worrying about ph).  ...runoff is not an acurate way to gauge medium ph.


...as always, just my 2cents.  


peace,

mr_chow


----------



## dman1234

You dont need to check ph of runoff, you check ph of whats going in.


----------



## bho_expertz

Have not understand the idea stuff but have thought it funny :aok:. 

I never measure the runoff. Just the waterings but i don't use teas ... I use chemichals :hubba:


----------



## HemperFi

I went aand read Mandela's page -- I have read it before, and it is great advice. My soil will do until I re-pot them. I'm not going to be too concerned with PH for now -- when I start feeding them I will check the input. I have just put in a bid for a 4x4 tent on ebay -- It's very like the one at HTGsupply, but a lot less expensive and free shipping. My new adjustable digital light system is on the way. I'm looking forward to a package from my cousin, and the temp is 77 in my room.  I want to go shopping for new soil and other related things, but it is the long weekend and this place is filling up. It's suppose to get ewll over a hundred degrees today, but I'm not having a heat problem -- It's the only thing about this grow I'm sure about, lol. -- They are growing though....


----------



## HemperFi

I bought a tent off ebay today. Paying for it on line was an adventure. It took me a good hour of swearing and screaming, but I finally pulled a password out of my a** from five or six years ago, and it worked. So I am not only waiting for these little plants to grow and develop, but I am waiting for a whole bunch of stuff in the mail. Seeds, tent, light system, and a bag of weed from my Cuz. Next week is going to be a lot of fun. My bills are paid for the month, and I still have funds to live on -- life is good

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

The babies look good -- except for one of them. It hasn't put out any leaves, just the first two, and they are sticking straight up, but I do detect some growth, so I am not giving up on it yet. I waited until this morning to water (bottled water) They look good. So, I figure a couple of them will be female. I will clone them both, keep one as a mother in veg and growout the other one with the clones. The "Poison Might Might" is growing.  Thanks for all the help peeps.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

upload of file failed -- again -- this is blowin my noodle -- I'm using Picasa and Hammy sends me directions for a different program -- I am lost and have had it for this damn day

Peace


----------



## Locked

Are you getting stuck on the resizing part or the uploading?  I put pics in here to illustrate.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58025

My guess wld be that the pic you are trying to upload is still too large. can you right click on the pic and check the properties to tell its size? It shld tell you both kb size and dimensional size like 800x600.


----------



## HemperFi

I'm not getting the list -- it keeps saying download failed -- Perhaps I need to go resize them again -- I'll get it damnit!  

Thanks Hammy


----------



## HemperFi

I'm getting stuck when I hit "browse" -- I can't find the re-sized pics in Picasa -- what I do find will not load.


----------



## Roddy

:ciao:


----------



## HemperFi

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> resize them in paint, save to desktop. easy find


 
Paint doesn't have the pixtals -- they have percents -- what percent will work?


----------



## HemperFi

On top of all this pic stuff -- I believe I have mites. There was something on a leaf of one of my babies -- I looked through a magnifying glass and it sure looked like webs on the leaf -- I picked it up and could see a hole in the leaf when I put it by the light. How could this happen? What do I do. I sprayed the plant with a mild soap solution and isolated it from the others -- Where did it come from -- the dirt? damn


----------



## HemperFi

I have three files listed below -- how to put them in this box?


----------



## HemperFi

oh


----------



## HemperFi

sheesh


----------



## HemperFi

I don't know if I can do that again -- I'm going to have a drink and think about it some -- nearly broke my old brain, lol.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> On top of all this pic stuff -- I believe I have mites. There was something on a leaf of one of my babies -- I looked through a magnifying glass and it sure looked like webs on the leaf -- I picked it up and could see a hole in the leaf when I put it by the light. How could this happen? What do I do. I sprayed the plant with a mild soap solution and isolated it from the others -- Where did it come from -- the dirt? damn



I doubt that you have mites on plants that small.  And it takes some time before they start making webs.  They also do not make holes in the leaves.  They suck the juices from the leaves and it leaves white/light yellow spots.  

Do not spray with anything at this point--your plants are too young and fragile.  Where did you get your "dirt"?

When I resize my pics on Paint, I just make them 25% of the original and it is always good.


----------



## HemperFi

I'm beginning to like you Goddess -- of course I freaked out, and I may have ruined that plant messin with it, but I know how to post pics now 

If I can find the ones I wwant. I will leave it alone -- for now. -- thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

It may be okay.  However, I believe that more seedlings die from over care than under care.  I do know that it is hard to be patient, but it really is a must.


----------



## HemperFi

Here are some I took this morning.


----------



## HemperFi

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> they look great so far


 
Thank you Puffin. I am having "first grow freak-outs" -- I'll get over it. I think they look pretty good too -- at least these 4 -- I'll take some pics in the morning of the other two and see if I can remember how to put them in here (with a hang-over)

Peace bro


----------



## bho_expertz

They look great. Green Mojo.


----------



## mr_chow

now that you have them in bigger pots you won't have to water but every 3-4 days.  put a clear 2-litter bottle upside down w/ the top-1/4 to top-1/2 cut off over each of them.  == ghetto humidity domes.  this will make sure they all stay nice and green and stand up at attention in between waterings.


peace,

mr_chow


----------



## dman1234

They are seedling, they dont need a dome at all imo.


----------



## bho_expertz

Domes are for clones.


----------



## mr_chow

dman1234 said:
			
		

> They are seedling, they dont need a dome at all imo.



_Plants absorb nutrients and water through their roots, but  photosynthesis &#8212; the process by which plants create their fuel &#8212; occurs  in the leaves. Therefore, plants need to get fluids and nutrients from  the ground up through their stems to their parts that are above ground  level. ..._ _hZZp://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-plants-get-water-and-nutrients.html_


i try to keep my seedlings and small veg between 50-70RH if i can...helps w/ transpiration :hubba: (the act of getting fluids and nutes from the ground to the leaves)

...the more you let the small leaves "dry out" the harder it is for the plants to send essentials to them, which in turn leads to slower growth during this phase.


peace,

mr_chow


----------



## Locked

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Domes are for clones.





			
				dman1234 said:
			
		

> They are seedling, they dont need a dome at all imo.



Put me with these guys....clones need domes. Seedlings do not. I hve never used a dome for a seedling.  Just our opinion...lol


----------



## mr_chow

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I hve never used a dome for a seedling.




imo, you can't knock it until you try it...  :hubba:


----------



## dman1234

mr_chow said:
			
		

> _Plants absorb nutrients and water through their roots, but  photosynthesis  the process by which plants create their fuel  occurs  in the leaves. Therefore, plants need to get fluids and nutrients from  the ground up through their stems to their parts that are above ground  level. ..._ _hZZp://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-plants-get-water-and-nutrients.html_
> 
> 
> i try to keep my seedlings and small veg between 50-70RH if i can...helps w/ transpiration :hubba: (the act of getting fluids and nutes from the ground to the leaves)
> 
> ...the more you let the small leaves "dry out" the harder it is for the plants to send essentials to them, which in turn leads to slower growth during this phase.
> 
> 
> peace,
> 
> mr_chow



Not only do i not use a dome for seedlings, i point a fan at them.


----------



## mr_chow

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Not only do i not use a dome for seedlings, i point a fan at them.




why are you all such "doubting nancies"???

...i've been doing this longer than most of you know.


when in doubt, ask the experts: (ed rosenthal; i bet you'd trust his word, eh?)


optimal temperature:

>>between 70-85 degrees


optimal humidity:

>>60-70% for vegatative growth

>>40-60% during flowering (lower rH helps to reduce the risk of fungal contamination).

>>80-90% for rooting clones and cuttings (high humidity is a must as these new plants may not have roots to draw moisture through).



i never try to blow smoke up anyone's posterior when i post.  you can either listen and learn from me, or ignore me...either way, i'll keep posting *"the truth"*.



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## dman1234

Dont take it so personally, 

*The Truth* as you put it is seedlings dont need domes.

ofcourse you have been doing this longer as you say so i must be wrong, i think you might have PH issues in some of the pics you posted, but what do i know.


----------



## Locked

Why wld I want to try an unneeded step?  Oh and Ed is not the be all end all on MJ info.


----------



## mr_chow

i digress...




			
				dman1234 said:
			
		

> ofcourse you have been doing this longer as you say so i must be wrong, i  think you might have PH issues in some of the pics you posted, but what  do i know.



...and i didn't say i have been "doing this longer" than you, just longer than what you all think or seem to give me credit for.   ...why would i want to post something for hemperfi to make things harder on him?  that's not what i'm about nor what i think this site is about.  i believe this site is all about learning to be the best gardener that you can be.  right?



...don't believe me or don't believe ed, but you can't turn your eyes/ears/brain to science.  just look it up.  


dman1234, as for me and my grow, if you've read it, along with looking at the pics, you would've seen i already understand what my problem is and have documented it so that i do not replicate.  a ph-issue would affect all the plants being watered, not just the one.  ...so no need to throw stones; that's not helpful to me nor hemperfi.  ...come to my journal and tell me why you think it is.


_&#8216;The eye sees only what the mind is prepared to comprehend.&#8217;_


----------



## bho_expertz

A fan blowing GENTLY to the seedlings is a most to grow strong stems.

@HEMPERFI - The wheel is already invented and it is round not square. Keep it simple and follow some basic rules to have a nice grow. Lot's of ppl have spent years and years making this things. Follow them first and after you have some nice smoke choose the size of your wheel. But round cause the square is hard to move .


----------



## mr_chow

the subjective wheel can be any shape you choose, it seems...


...support your hypothesis/claims w/ science is all.  (as i have done)


AND as i mentioned before, i'm just here to help.  hemperfi seems wise enough to not trust ANY OF US and to do his own research/scientific-method.


to have your vegetative growth at ~60%rh is ideal throughout that stage, period; look it up.  

...i never said you had to grow the whole time under the dome.  ...come to think about it, hemperfi never asked me to elaborate on anything about it.  so i didn't...but since i seem to have to support/elaborate everything i suggest, contrary to others...here i go:

...for me, i usually use the dome for the first week or two (i like to see the third node).  i "burp" the dome 2-3 times a day for 5-10 minutes to let the air refresh and not get stagnant.  after the first week or two, when i see growth is vigorous, i remove the dome and allow for ambient rh to take over (with fan blowing). 

...do you need to do this?  NO
...am I recommending this? YES
...do you care and/or do this practice?  <<THAT'S UP TO YOU; BUT TO ARGUE SCIENCE AS PRESENTED IS THE DEFINITION OF INSANITY


you all make me smile and glad that i'm here to share my knowledge...we can all be better growers if we all allow ourselves to be, including me.



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## HemperFi

Well, okay then -- no domes -- round wheels roll better -- damn, I am learning so much today. I think I like the put em under a fan idea best. It's 77 degrees in there -- humidity seems fine to me. I mist them a couple of times a day, and I PRAY. I'm having a lot of fun with this little project. Last night I got a real good buzz going and then blacked out the whole stern of my boat. There is no more "glow" coming from this slip. Ed specifically mentioned "cuttings and clones" for the high humidity -- not seedlings. I think I'll go with the fan and a bit of misting Mr. Chow, but your advice is always welcome. I like the way you grate against the grain of things. 

Thank you all for your comments -- I'll WEED through them and do what sounds right. 

Where is my coffee?


----------



## mr_chow

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Where is my coffee?




...where's my beer.  




> I like the way you grate against the grain of things.



...complacency is equal to failure.  if you're not always trying to improve, then you might as well pack up shop, imo.  some people just have their set ways, to change 'em is like turning the titanic.


peace,

mr_chow


----------



## Hick

Well, "I" .. like a little air movement(fan) as well, just moving the seedling just a tad to build stem strength. It seems to help in preventing damping off and weak, extensive stretching stalks.


----------



## mr_chow

Hick said:
			
		

> Well, "I" .. like a little air movement(fan) as well, just moving the seedling just a tad to build stem strength. It seems to help in preventing damping off and weak, extensive stretching stalks.




Let's do an mp experiment?   ...I've got a fall grow starting soon. 

...I smell a new thread.  ...:lama:


peace,

mr_chow


----------



## HemperFi

I'm with you Hick. Everything you say makes perfect sense to me, my man.

Thank you for taking an interest in an old fool havin a ball doing something he loves. 

I will get dialed in here soon. I believe if I get the basic requirements (soil, light, nutes, temp and air circulation) down I will be like the Hampster and relegated to being a plant watcher, and they will grow their little hearts out for me. 

I am a minor God. I have created my own little world and have brought forth life. I am in control here and I feel the power. It feels good, and I will take care of my little world as best I can.

But it's all about the nugs, and I am determined to grow some of the dankiest to ever come off a boat. 

Bubba Cush, my chihuahua, is jealous of my plants. I know he is planning a pee raid soon. I have my eye on him.

What is the PH of pee?

I'll post a pic of Bubba soon -- if I can remember how I did that yesterday. I'm gonna let the seedlings grow out a week or so and then take more pictures. They look good today -- growing.

Peace


----------



## bho_expertz

Buy a higrometer aswell :aok:


----------



## HemperFi

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Buy a higrometer aswell :aok:


 
Yes, I'm going shopping tomorrow -- I will pick one up.

Thanks


----------



## SunWolf

HemperFi said:
			
		

> What is the PH of pee?



    Isn't that one of the old wives tales? Something about peeing on your plants for nitrogen?  I know they say peeing around your plants is suppose to chase off deer....lol, that one is so NOT true!


----------



## HemperFi

A little coffee ground tea, some pee --hey we goin ORGANIC


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

DO NOT PEE ON YOUR PLANTS! 

Do not give them any nutrients yet.  Do not give them coffee grounds yet.


----------



## mr_chow

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> DO NOT PEE ON YOUR PLANTS!
> 
> Do not give them any nutrients yet.  Do not give them coffee grounds yet.




lol...i agree.


----------



## HemperFi

OKAY -- no pee and no coffee for the plants -- they look good this morning -- getting their third set of leaves (except the one alien) 

Don't worry, I never even considered peeing on my plants -- It's my Chihuahua, Bubba, who is planning a pee attack -- I have an eye on him though, and I won't let him pee there either. Crack me up.


----------



## HemperFi

Now I am going to go and buy some soil. I believe the first soil I mixed was not very good. This time I will get the best they have and try hard not to make it too hot for the plants. I am thinking 50% foxfire ocean forrest and perlight w/ some micro nutes like bone meal and bat guanno. I'm thinking, if I get the basics right -- light, soil, temp, RH, PH and plant food -- things will go a lot better for me. You OLD growers have experimented already -- I will listen -- and learn. thanks.


----------



## HemperFi

The nice lady at the Hydro store explained to me about the lummins and the heat and how many CFL bulbs you would need to produce the same lummins. I'll shut up about it now. 

I bought FF Ocean Forest, some perlite and some organic top soil (Dr. Q's Filthy Rich Potting Soil) I also picked up some rockwool cubes, GH floraMicro, GH PH Control Kit, Moisture meter,PH meter, soil test kit, Schultz insect spray, more root jel, Iron & soil acidifier, a trowel, a turkey baster, spray bottle, squeeze bottle, and a large storage container for mixing the soil. I believe I am almost ready. 

I didn't get anything in the mail except the package from my cousin -- she did me good -- nice stony indica -- I am real happy. 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Late last night I went out on the deck and noticed an ice-chest floating by, so I snagged it, and it was just full of fancy stuff to drink like perrier water -- some rich folk must have let it get away from them. It's nice here at night -- quiet and the lights shinning off the water -- the moon sets dead ahead of me -- beautiful.


----------



## HemperFi

Last night I made a new batch of soil -- FoxFarm, perlite, etc. I also learned how to adjust PH and made the lake water safe. The plants look good -- no stretch and green, growing like weeds. I was given a book by a local guy called, "The Grow Book -- how it all works" This guy owns a hydro store he bought from the profit off his MJ grows. He pretty much says everything I have already heard in here, but he claims that plants need to have the lights turned off for a while every night. "Plants do the opposite of photosynthesize during their photo dark period, they transport chemicals and enzimes throughout the night repairing and preparing for tomorrow just like humans do." He doesn't give the science to back up this statement, but it just sounds right to me -- what do you think? My Cuz is going to attempt to send me some clones in the mail. Has anyone ever done this? Can it be done? Will be interesting to see what I get. Have a great day people.


----------



## HemperFi

Okay, I get it. In vedge they don't need to repair -- they need to grow and grow -- they will get their sleep time when they are turned.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Last night I made a new batch of soil -- FoxFarm, perlite, etc. I also learned how to adjust PH and made the lake water safe. The plants look good -- no stretch and green, growing like weeds. I was given a book by a local guy called, "The Grow Book -- how it all works" This guy owns a hydro store he bought from the profit off his MJ grows. He pretty much says everything I have already heard in here, but he claims that plants need to have the lights turned off for a while every night. "Plants do the opposite of photosynthesize during their photo dark period, they transport chemicals and enzimes throughout the night repairing and preparing for tomorrow just like humans do." He doesn't give the science to back up this statement, but it just sounds right to me -- what do you think? My Cuz is going to attempt to send me some clones in the mail. Has anyone ever done this? Can it be done? Will be interesting to see what I get. Have a great day people.



Well, he doesn't give the science because there is none.  Marijuana is in a class of plants that does NOT need dark during its vegetative period.  This is botany and is backed by science.

Repair what?  Plants carry "chemicals" nutrients, etc, when they photosynthesis.


----------



## HemperFi

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Well, he doesn't give the science because there is none.  Marijuana is in a class of plants that does NOT need dark during its vegetative period.  This is botany and is backed by science.
> 
> Repair what?  Plants carry "chemicals" nutrients, etc, when they photosynthesis.


 
Glad your still hangin with me THG. You are no doubt right, and I'm keeping them on 24/7. My tent came today. I've moved the babies to the other side of the room and am in the proces of building a stand to hold the CFLs so I can raise and lower them over the plants. It was 108 today (in the shade), but it is staying under 80 here in the boat. I will update some pictures in a day or two when I get everything set up. I should get the lights tomorrow. I'm having a great time with this project. 

Peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Looking forward to seeing your updated pics.  

I always found it easier to raise and lower my plants than it was to raise and lower my lights.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Hi guys  :holysheep: I was reading about the lights runnig 24/7... well I read in the indoor bible that plants can use up to 18 hrs some grower run the lights 24 hrs but it doesnt seem to make a difference.  now on my clones I keep the lights on 24 hrs I usually run my veggin room 18hrs just because its expensive when ur bill is like 350 but yeah some people do it 20hr/4dark who knows who right  ONLY god  GREEN MOJO ur way brotha:icon_smile:


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Dr. You are so right -- who knows? I will leave them on all the time until I get nthem turned -- I have no electric bill, just a 400 a month slip fee. If they put a meter on me I'll rethink the situation. I spent the day building a grow box for clones and seedlings and erecting a grow tent I got in the mail today. I'm running out of room in the back of the boat. The tent was a little bigger than I thought it would be in there, but I got it up. Now to figure out how to keep it cool in there with 600w Mh and HPS lights burning. It's tight against the celing and one wall, so I guess I can vent it out the one side where there is room. I'll figure it out. I'm going to get high and then go to bed -- I'm beat - take it easy


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I can absolutely tell the difference in my plants when I run  the lights 24/7 as opposed to 18/6.  The plants run on 18/6 have larger internodal spacing and are not as bushy.  Regardless of what the indoor bible says, we KNOW (from science) that marijuana is in a class of plants that does not need a dark period and it is of no benefit to provide one.  Darkness during veg encourages stretch and requires one to veg longer.  You are not actually saving money, you are just stretching the vegging period over more days.


----------



## HemperFi

Here they are -- ad as much of the room as I can shoot without extreem wide angle -- Comments are way welcome.


----------



## HemperFi

some more


----------



## HemperFi

and more


----------



## bho_expertz

They have a slow growth for one week and a half or two weeks but after that they start going nicelly.

If you live in a boat i bet that humidity is a question. You are sorrounded by water. You need more fans ( or better ones ) inside the tent for flowering and perhaps some dehumidifier. Bought the hygrometer ? How is RH ?

Looking good :aok:


----------



## HemperFi

The humidity here ranges between 5% and 15% depending -- unless it rains (rare) I'm not concerned about RH right now. I think it is fine. Today's forcast said it would be 10%.

Yeah, pretty slow growth, but I'm hoping with this new light, sitting here still in the unopened boxes, I will be able to bring on a storm of growth. I gotta open these up....


----------



## HemperFi

It's like Christmas here today. Everything came from HTG I was expecting. I have a couple of questions: First, I bought a "Growbright 6" inline duct fan. Is 160 CFM enough to cool this 72,000 lumin MH light bulb? And second, which end of the light does it go on? -- does it suck or blow?


----------



## Locked

I always use my inline fan to pull (suck) air from my tents....the negative pressure keeps odors at bay.   You said it is a 6 inch inline fan and only 160 cfm? That seems low because my 6 inch is about 450 cfm....


----------



## HemperFi

yeah, the one that goes right on the cooltube.


----------



## HemperFi

silver


----------



## HemperFi

or does it go right on the cooltube? It fits right on it.


----------



## HemperFi

I'm just trying to keep the bulb cool. My AC will keep the whole room cool enough until I turn them and have to shut up the tent for 12 hr a night.


----------



## HemperFi

I have hooked up my lights and moved the babies. I put the inline fan sucking cool air from a 6" outlet in the tent, through the cooltube and out the tent through another 6" outlet. It seems to be working fine -- we will see. It's 75 degrees in there iwith all the vents open and the light is 20 inches from the tops of the plants.


----------



## HemperFi

I put three fans in the tent


----------



## HemperFi

I have done what I can to optomise the enviornment -- It's all up to my greening thumb and fate. I'll be back in a week or so to show you-all what is going on. I feel good -- they look happy -- the temp is right -- We will see...


----------



## HemperFi

And thank you


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Like Puffin said, a duct booster fan is not going to do it.  It is not a stand alone fan.  It is meant to assist larger fans on long ducting runs.  They simply do not move enough air and can handle no resistance.

What kind of fans are the 3 you put in the tent.  If they are oscillating types that just move air around, one will be sufficient.

If your humidity is 10%, you are going to have to get it higher.

Green Mojo for your plants.  Let's see what we can do to give them a growth booster here!


----------



## mr_chow

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> If your humidity is 10%, you are going to have to get it higher.




like i said before (and everyone "slammed" me for it):



			
				mr_chow said:
			
		

> optimal temperature:
> 
> >>between 70-85 degrees
> 
> 
> optimal humidity:
> 
> >>60-70% for vegatative growth
> 
> >>40-60% during flowering (lower rH helps to reduce the risk of fungal contamination).
> 
> >>80-90% for rooting clones and cuttings (high humidity is a must as these new plants may not have roots to draw moisture through).






hopefully, since _you_ said it THG, people will listen.  ...they don't seem to want to listen to me.



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## HemperFi

Yes, people listen to The Hemp Goddess. She tells it like it is and has a tremendous track record as a grower. 

The plants look good this morning -- they were dry, but not wilting or anything. I gave them water and a spray. My son (who is studying to become a doctor) has a humidifier for me -- I'll put it in there when he gets it out here. Like someone was saying. I'm on a lake. Lots of humidity out here on the boat. I'm not real concerned about RH right now. The tent (with the door open) is staying within required parimeters as far as the heat is concerned. The plants are sitting under 65,000 lumins of MH light, and I am pretty happy about the way things are looking. This is my FIRST grow. I am bound to make mistakes, but I am determined to get this boat-grow working smoothly, and I will. 

I know I am going to need a bigger exhaust fan, but I won't need it until I want to shut the door of the tent, and that won't be for a few weeks. I was thinking I would pick it up next month when I have more money. I am also getting a T5 two foot four bulb fixture that will sit over the CFLs on a shelf. 

Turns out that THG is right about that too. I could have bought a T5 set up for what the CFLs cost. Live and learn.

I want to fertilize these plants. I bet Hampster would. Wish he was here to mix up the nutes for me.

I will wait another few days though -- I feel ya THG 

Mr Chow, you drop in here from parts unknown, say you have been tossed out of one forum, and then come off like you are God's gift to growing pot. Don't get me wrong. You have helped, and I appreciate all your input, but then you show some sick plants and tell us you are giving them coffee.... Well. what do you think people are thinking? No one is slambing you -- settle in here a while and earn some respect -- you can't demand it. I'm certainly not the person to be telling you this. I just dropped in here myself a couple of months ago -- I read for a long time before posting anything. It says I am a senior member now -- in a week? I feel unworthy. I'm just happy to have a place to come and learn -- thank you.


----------



## mr_chow

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Mr Chow, you drop in here from parts unknown, ...




have i told you anything untrue?  



(not all of us are retired and pay $400/all-in for a place to live.  coffee was a necessity, not a desire.  people can think what they want...if they've read my journal and seen the help its given, they would understand, i know what i know)



i hope you grow big plants, man...just here to help, not to cower to anyone.


trust but verify



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## bho_expertz

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> once you get them down and had your own experiances you figure out alot on your own



:yeahthat:


----------



## Sol

I'm still impressed your doing this on a boat. Oh, and Mr.Chow you have no reason to have to explain your motives for helping ppl. I just came back from your thread and my thought were ' This guy knows a thing or two,for sure!' . I would think your opinion could save us new guys alot of time and errors. Ad you seem to have an understanding for the 'science' of growing (if you will). Anyhow, thanks and don't sweat alittle difference in opinion.


----------



## HemperFi

Here is a little update -- I nearly burnt the boat up. One of the 20AMP dock cords that give me power -- the power to a fridge, the HID, the big air-con and a few fans and lights caught on fire up in the bow of the boat where it plugs in. I was putting away laundry and smelt it burning -- lucky I was here. I think I had to many things plugged into that side of the boat. I have two 20AMP lines coming into the boat in two dock cords. I believe that should be enough power if I get things balanced out. Sheesh -- was a panic there for a minute. I went and bought a new cord and the plug which attaches it to the boat and have managed to get it plugged back in, but I'm going to think about this situation before I turn back on the HIDs. I put the plants back under the CFLs for the time being. I see what you mean about the venting being important -- it got nearly 100 degrees back there without the aircon going at high -- more thinking.... 

Peace


----------



## Lemon Jack

Oh wow that really scary. Man good thing you were there for sure. News would of had a field day "Local grow boat engulfed in flames Marijuana lab to blame" lol.

Better luck in the future.


----------



## HemperFi

I believe I have it under control. I put the HIDs on the other side and they are back on. All I have on that side with the fridge and AC are a few fans and the lights in the head. I'm thinking it's cool now. I had a very OLD dock cord, and the wiring wasn't real tight either. I have it right now. Next month I'll replace the other dock cord. They are 100 bucks each. I don't want to be in the news, lol.


----------



## Roddy

Stay safe, my friend....


----------



## Locked

Glad you got it worked out...real glad you were there when that happened.


----------



## HemperFi

I'm sorry, I said 20AMP -- they are both 30AMPs not 20


----------



## HemperFi

Yeah, Hammy, I freaked out. "FIRE, FIRE. ABANDON SHIP BUBBA! 

It wasn't actually that bad, but when I grabbed that cord and it just fell off in my hand smoldering and smoking, I realized how close I had come to true disaster. Alls well that ends well. I apperciate the concern.


----------



## HemperFi

How many watts can I safely plug into each thrity AMP side of this boat? Does anyone know?


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> How many watts can I safely plug into each thrity AMP side of this boat? Does anyone know?



I think you hve to figure out the amps they draw and not the watts. I remember something about 80% of their max. Not sure though.


----------



## Sol

Not sure either. I just know electricity is nothing to take lightly. If it gets ya, it might only take once. You should consult an electrician. I would add up all your amps ,so you have SOME idea, then find out what is needed to carry that load safely. Tell him you put in a clothes dryer,or tanning bed or something. I think Hammys' right about 80 percent but you'll want to make sure. You have a few more concerns than most ppl, being that you run everything off those 2 lines. 
  I don't know, we would hate to lose you now that your riding the right side of that learning curve.  Be Safe brochinski.


----------



## HemperFi

I really don't think it had anything to do with the ammount of power I was drawing. It was basically aancient power cord just hanging loosely out into the weather. I am kind of proud of the way I put it back right. It'll be fine now. The other one will get done next month. The cord was 100.00 and the plug it sticks into was 75 dollars. It's a boat thing. And thanks for the "learning curve" thought. I'm a little stuborn, but I'm not stupid, and you people KNOW what you are talking about -- it's very obvious. I finally realized it was much better to go along and take advantage of the combined knowledge. Things are going much better now. You will see in a few days when I post more pics -- thank you'all


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Make sure that you have a heavy duty enough extension cord to handle the load you are putting on it.  If you are running over a distance, you need a heavier gauge cord.  What gauge cord did you buy and how far is it running?  The info with the cord should tell you the amperage it will run over different distances.  This is critical to preventing fires.  A cord that is too small a gauge* will* overheat, can cause a fire and can also damage whatever is plugged into it if it is getting too little amperage to operate correctly.

I'll be waiting for the new pics.


----------



## dman1234

HemperFi said:
			
		

> How many watts can I safely plug into each thrity AMP side of this boat? Does anyone know?


 
to be completly safe a 30 amp breaker should not handle more than 24 amps.


----------



## HemperFi

Yesterday the power was out for a couple of hours and the plants got real hot. Then last night while I slept the aircon froze up and they got real hot again -- and a little toasted, so I transplanted them thinking "what's a little more stress going to do to them?" Then I peed on them and gave them a cup of coffee and put them under the big light. I raised the light up to about 30 inches for a couple of days until they settle in. Okay, that was this morning. This afternoon I went to the mail and the clones from my cousin had arrived from Oregon. And 20 more seeds also came in the mail, so no matter what happens I will still be in the process of growing some skank. I got an AK-47 and a White Power, and they already have roots -- I stuck them in pots and put them under the CFLs. The babies look a little sad, but I believe they will come around. This is fun The seeds are called "Mountain Bud" and "Something Special." Labels, I need labels. I guess tape on the pot will do. Hope you all are having a nice day  farming.

Peace

P.S. I didn't pee on them or give them coffee hehehe


----------



## ston-loc

Hahaha

Question on the electrical. What everyone previously said is true, and you need to take time to check the cord. Not sure how boats are wired, but you say 30amp circuit. 30amp 110volt circuit? Or 220v? If its 110 you can safely run 2600 watts total, 24/7 on each circuit.


----------



## HemperFi

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Hahaha
> 
> Question on the electrical. What everyone previously said is true, and you need to take time to check the cord. Not sure how boats are wired, but you say 30amp circuit. 30amp 110volt circuit? Or 220v? If its 110 you can safely run 2600 watts total, 24/7 on each circuit.


 
Thanks man. I'll have to find out what uses what I guess. I still have the water heater to turn on soon, but I believe it can handle what I'm doing. She's a good old boat. 

These clones I got today are exciting -- some quality strains. I was expecting a few cuttings in roottone wrapped in something. I didn't expect full on plants/w roots and already 5 inches high. He had their root balls still in damp soil inside of baggies ziptied around the stems. They seem a little stressed, but they look good. We will see.


----------



## Sol

Glad to hear things are working out. I wonder if there are some fail-safes you can build into your system, so you don't have 'surprises' . You can get shut off switches for high temps, i believe they might run 100+$ though. I'll have a think on what else you might do. You would hate to feel that you can't leave the boat or sleep without some part of the system breaking down. Your growing environment is very immportant, frequent changes might get you that much closer to Hermiville.
 I'm sure there are some low-cost solutions that could help, let's see what others think.


----------



## Locked

I wld just be very conscious of the load you are drawing on each circuit....make sure your cords are in good shape, stay within the safe draw and you shld be fine.   I think you probably had a cord that went bad over time and needed to be replaced.  Probably wld hve been fine if you didn't pick up this lil hobby that requires a bit of juice....


----------



## HemperFi

No, don't want to break down in Hermisville. I'm headed for Skank City. 

I do have a genset in the engine compartment that would help if it ran. It's on the list --  the list is long...

I was wondering if you can mix a batch of nutrients and then use them later, like the next day. Do they keep?


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> No, don't want to break down in Hermisville. I'm headed for Skank City.
> 
> I do have a genset in the engine compartment that would help if it ran. It's on the list --  the list is long...
> 
> I was wondering if you can mix a batch of nutrients and then use them later, like the next day. Do they keep?




Actually I believe  it is good practice to mix them up...ph it and then let them sit to let the buffers do their work and then check the ph again before using so sitting overnight wld be a good thing.  Jmo


----------



## Sol

Certainly, in fact you should be doing that as regular thing, as well. (IMO)  They say that it takes 24 hrs. for your nute solutions to 'gel' together. There is a word for it. I mix mine in 3 gallon batches ,then when its like 1/2 to 1/4 full, i refill just to ensure consistancy. So its never a full 'new' mix. Anyway ,yes, especially if they are chemical based. I think some organics don't do well but for the most part, should be o.k.
  If anyone knows better ?


----------



## Roddy

Yes to chems, I don't know so much with organics, but I don't pre-mix when (and it's not often) I need nutes.


----------



## HemperFi

try - 5 -- Okay it looks like it is going to happen this time -- sheesh


----------



## HemperFi

What do you think? The ladies look pretty good after spending two days in the mail. I think.


----------



## HemperFi

the near disaster and more close-ups


----------



## dman1234

Looking good,

 Scary to see the damage though, when it comes to fire its best to be paranoid, thanks for the reminder im gonna go check a few things, its been awhile.


----------



## HemperFi

What i have done wrong so far:

over watered the seedlings
put them too close to the lights
dropped one
let them get way too hot

worried over them way too much


----------



## HemperFi

That's the short list,  

toss in the wrong soil and the wrong lights as well.


----------



## Sol

All of which are mostly the same things we've all done.  You can usually get away with quite abit, remember,......Nature is Cruel.
 That WW is just beggin to get trained. Looks like she has some good shoots, although i've heard WW can be fussy with topping,or any cutting really. All seem to be healthy though. Peace


----------



## SmokeMyPiece

Looks like you're really set this time around :aok:

And complete rooted plants by mail, :holysheep: 
-I need some better cousins


----------



## HemperFi

SmokeMyPiece said:
			
		

> Looks like you're really set this time around :aok:
> 
> And complete rooted plants by mail, :holysheep:
> -I need some better cousins


 
I know, I couldn't believe it -- I went from having one strain of unknown heritage to having a multi-crop grow of quality. I am digging this s***.

STILL LEARNING THO __ any and all co0mments are welcome. This is my first gro ever....


----------



## HemperFi

indoors


----------



## Sol

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I know, I couldn't believe it -- I went from having one strain of unknown heritage to having a multi-crop grow of quality. I am digging this s***.



  Sounds like a cool way to faLL INTO A BUNCH OF GENETICS
sry cap lock


----------



## bho_expertz

Honestly ... Really nice cousin ... AK-47 and WW ? Jesus  ... And they look gooooooooooooooood 

As for your babies ... Perhaps is better to water the pots once until they are fully saturated ( when water starts appearing in the bottom ) and water again just when you see that they need. 

The best way to check this is for the weight of the pot. First you see what it weights without water and with water. This way you will know when to water.


----------



## Roddy

:yeahthat:

Looking good, my friend!


----------



## Hick

hemper'... it's becoming painfully obvious, you're having too much fun....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Lookin' good, lookin' good!  

Don't get so many started that you are not going to have space to put them.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks everyone -- I AM having too much fun. I know THG, I started four more seeds last night, but I'm sure there will be males, so I believe I'll have room. May as well make this a five strain grow. I want to see what these new seeds produce. I am doing much better with the watering. I'm only watering when they get dry and the pots are real light, and it looks like they are digging my style  Have a great day my people.

Peace


----------



## bho_expertz

I really like to pop the seeds all at the same time ... Otherwise you will have some really different plants in matters of size.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Even if you pop all the seeds at the same time you are going to get different sized plants--different strains, different phenos.  There is a world of difference in size between the largest and smallest in my vegging space.

You started more seeds?  How many now and where are you going to put all these plants?


----------



## HemperFi

How about this for starting the new seeds? I'm going to put them in small rockwool cubes in foxfarm soil in little peat pots. Has anyone ever done anything simular? I was going to crack them in paper towels, but this way I never have to expose the roots, and I like that idea. It will be a waiting game again, but at least this time I have other things going on.


----------



## HemperFi

WEll, I'm going out and buying a 4bulb, 2ft. T5 fixture and put it over the CFLs on a shelf  In the mean time they will fit in under the CFLs with the ladies. I will only have probs if they are all female -- and that's not likely -- I figure I'll end up with six females -- I may have to prop up a few on boxs, but my tent will hold six plants nicely -- don't ya think?


----------



## Roddy

Those plants will outgrow that small a T5 in little more than a few weeks, if you plan to veg until mature, you'll find yourself in a world of trouble.....better re-think that plan, my friend! How many total seeds have you started?

Example...I am currently vegging 12 plants, I have an 8 bulb 4', a 6 bulb 4' and a 4 bulb 4'...and need another 8 bulb 4' so I can dedicate the 4 bulb for clones giving (2) 8 bulb and a 6 bulb for the 12 vegging. I say need another because currently, 2 gals are sitting outside the lights and stretching....ouch.


----------



## HemperFi

Roddy, in a few weeks they will be in the tent under the 600w HID, and I'll have clones under the T5 and CFLs -- Can you really have too many plants? We will see. I'll make it work. I know I'm acting like a kid in a candy store, and it feels good -- MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM candy!


----------



## Roddy

lol, you're gonna put immature plants into budding?? I really think you're setting yourself up for disaster. You really need to mature the gals before flipping.

Now clones would be a different story...but you've got to grow the seeds out first.


----------



## HemperFi

NO -- I figure the seedlings will be sexed, culled and still vedging when I put the others in the tent. I'll continue to vedge as long as possible and then turn them all at the same time. Hell, I may be wrong, but I am going to have a good time screwing up  

Peace


----------



## Roddy

I am afraid you're gonna find they'll sex MUCH slower than you wish, like a month or so slower...unless you're working with autos? IMHE, almost every seed I've grown has taken more than a month to mature....

I know you're having fun, just trying to give a heads up, my friend! If you haven't already bought the 2', give a MUCH bigger T5 a thought, like the 8 bulb 4'.


----------



## HemperFi

I know you ain't tryin to rain on my parade Roddy. I appreciate your concern. My seedlings have been in the dirt for a couple of weeks already. They are growing slowly because of me, but I believe I have a small clue now. I have been getting some great instructions in here from some world class growers (you included) and I am feeling good about my humble state of affairs -- and if I thought I had room for a 4ft T5 I would certainly buy one, but unless I rip out something else in the back of this boat, I better just settle for the small one. I put the new seeds by the window in the head for now. The seeds were way different than the "Poison Mighty Mite" seeds, about twice the size and lots of color and tiger stripes. They will only be a couple of weeks behind. I'll find a place for them


----------



## Roddy

:doh: :doh: I forgot you're in a boat....oh boy, are you gonna have fun! What about the tent though? You could veg them all to size under a T5 in the tent, then put the HPS in when ready.

Just trying to give you choices, I'll quit harping....happy growing to you!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I know you ain't tryin to rain on my parade Roddy. I appreciate your concern. My seedlings have been in the dirt for a couple of weeks already. They are growing slowly because of me, but I believe I have a small clue now. I have been getting some great instructions in here from some world class growers (you included) and I am feeling good about my humble state of affairs -- and if I thought I had room for a 4ft T5 I would certainly buy one, but unless I rip out something else in the back of this boat, I better just settle for the small one. I put the new seeds by the window in the head for now. The seeds were way different than the "Poison Mighty Mite" seeds, about twice the size and lots of color and tiger stripes. They will only be a couple of weeks behind. I'll find a place for them



Not trying to rain on your parade either, but.....

Be sure to check the lumens on the 2' T5s you buy.  Most of them are only going to put out about 2000 lumens per bulb.  

If you do not have room for 4' T5s, you are probably not going to have room for all those plants.  The plants that have been in  dirt for a couple of weeks are probably going to take a 4 more to show sex, especially as they are growing slow.  Your tent is going to hold like 6 plants comfortably.  I understand getting excited, but yes, there is absolutely such a thing as habving too many plants.  In addition, more plants do not mean more yield.  Plants crammed in too small a space will, IMO, usually actually produce less.

The color and size of the seeds has nothing at all really to do with the quality of the seeds.


----------



## HemperFi

I'll make room


----------



## HemperFi

Been sittin here thinkin over the situation -- what's the worst that can happen? I'll have too much weed -- worse things have happened 

and I know the look of the seed hasn't much to do with quality -- I was just commenting on the beauty of them.I used a magnifying glass and tweesers when I put them in the rockwool....

I'm figuring I'll end up with six or seven plants in the tent -- some clones for the next grow on the side with a few seedlings. I think I can pull it off. We will see The boat is rocking....


----------



## Roddy

stretched plants with too few nodes for budding....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Been sittin here thinkin over the situation -- what's the worst that can happen? I'll have too much weed -- worse things have happened



Too much weed?  No.  Overcrowding is not good and WILL affect your yield adversely.


----------



## bho_expertz

Roddy said:
			
		

> lol, you're gonna put immature plants into budding?? I really think you're setting yourself up for disaster. You really need to mature the gals before flipping.
> 
> Now clones would be a different story...but you've got to grow the seeds out first.



Sorry to beat up the blind guy here ... but that is not true. Simply not true. You need to wait at least three weeks of veg before 12/12. You DO NOT need them to be "mature". If he has many seedlings the best is to wait until three weeks before fliping otherwise it will be a space problem.
You do not need to grow big plants. And Hemper is not used to train plants ( neither do i).


----------



## Roddy

I'm gonna have to disagree with you on this BHO, placing immature plants into budding means they'll stretch as they are in dark cycle until they do mature. This has been my experience at least. I've not seen and have also read from others that flipping before mature will not "force" maturity.
We're not talking vegging to get bigger, nor training, we're talking taking to maturity.

edit...I suppose you don't "need" to, but it's best to.


----------



## Locked

Well being a habitual tent over crowder myself I can attest to the fact that it does hurt your yield and it is generally bad for the overall health of all the plants in your grow space in my opinion....especially if you don't hve spot on ventilation and you don't hve plenty of air movement between plants.  You tend to get a lot of dead pockets of air that collect around the plants.

Jmo


----------



## bho_expertz

Switching to 12/12 will force flowering. The 12/12 dark cycle forces the production of the sexual hormone. It can take one week, two weeks perhaps longer if the veg time is to little.

Wanna a bet that mines that are not "mature" will stretch ( of course because of 12 hours light off ) but will show sex in less then 1 week, 1 and a half ?

If i waited for 6 or 7 weeks until "mature" or shown preflowers i would have monsters !!! Ask Rosebud the difference between lenghts of grow between our grows. And i tell you buddy the quality is EDIT


----------



## Roddy

I'm betting waiting that extra week to week and a half would have brought you to maturity, it doesn't always take 6 weeks, but maybe 5. You say yourself it can take 1-2 or even longer, that's because that's what it takes.

Stretching is not favorable if you can avoid it.


----------



## bho_expertz

Different ways of growing Roddy. Let's see how this grow will go regarding yield for a 600 hps. One. Then we can talk .

:aok:


----------



## bho_expertz

Hemper ... Sorry for the offtopic.


----------



## HemperFi

Tickles me

I love the feed back -- and yes, the proof is in the pudding -- we will see.


----------



## HemperFi

since yesterday -- they could use a little stretch.


----------



## HemperFi

The first three look okay, but the other three are deformed or something. The clones look fine today. I fed them this morning, and they are resting nicely under the CFLs.


----------



## Sol

That 2nd to last pic is going to be a darling. I count about 8 good growth tips there,already. My prediction is that ,that one will be the favorite. Of course that is pure speculation.


----------



## HemperFi

Solanero said:
			
		

> That 2nd to last pic is going to be a darling. I count about 8 good growth tips there,already. My prediction is that ,that one will be the favorite. Of course that is pure speculation.


 
It's called "White Power." I haven't looked it up yet, but I believe you are right about her being the star. The "AK-47" will be a nice plant as well, But the WP is sucking up the nutes and has definate potiential. I just hope one of the others is female.


----------



## HemperFi

I have a prob that I have been thinking about for a couple of weeks now and can't uite figure out. I need to exhaust my tent and be able to control the enviornment in there during the dark period. I have just been turning the AC on and off and up and down, and it sometimes gets a little out of control. How do I get full control of what is going on in there when the door is closed? I know I need an exhaust fan -- at least 400 CFM -- how do they attach to the tent holes? (flanges?) AND, can I connect the inline fan on the light into the outlet for both exhaust fans? How? I need to figure this out soon and order what I need. I have a few weeks before I will have to close up the tent for 12/12 but I want it right -- I have a timer on the lights -- do I need another for the big exhaust fan? This is a Chinese puzle for my old brain, lol HELP!


----------



## Sol

I don't have a set-up like that but i think i understand what you are saying/needing. Do you have an inline fan,?first.  Those tents have 6inch sleeves on the sides,right? Those are for the ducting and you cinch the string thingy down for light leaks. IE. fan(outside tent) ducting>thrusleeve>to cooltube>scrubber,or,ducting>scrubber. The scrubber being your carbon filter if and when needed. Then run a duct out from the other side of fan so all the hot air goes somewhere(else). At the connections some ppl use those screw down collar things or zip ties ,duct tape.
 Does that help? And for noise control you could put a speed control on the fan, so at night when its cooler it could be turned down. Also , This was a set up using passive air intake,which should suffice for most ppl. If that does'nt suit you , you would need another inline(smaller) to provide an active air intake. In which case you could draw in cool night air directly from outside,thus eliminating the need for a/c.
 Or did you know all that and meant something else??  LOL


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I have a prob that I have been thinking about for a couple of weeks now and can't uite figure out. I need to exhaust my tent and be able to control the enviornment in there during the dark period. I have just been turning the AC on and off and up and down, and it sometimes gets a little out of control. How do I get full control of what is going on in there when the door is closed? I know I need an exhaust fan -- at least 400 CFM -- how do they attach to the tent holes? (flanges?) AND, can I connect the inline fan on the light into the outlet for both exhaust fans? How? I need to figure this out soon and order what I need. I have a few weeks before I will have to close up the tent for 12/12 but I want it right -- I have a timer on the lights -- do I need another for the big exhaust fan? This is a Chinese puzle for my old brain, lol HELP!




Try and find the TGC Tent Growers Club thread in the Indoor section....it has pics of a bunch of different tent set ups by different peeps. You might get an idea or two from it.   I will see if I can track it down and link it here in this thread.


----------



## bho_expertz

Im my GJ you have a pic of my exaust setup . Then the duct goes to the window and air outside. Hope that helps. :aok:


----------



## Locked

TGC thread>>>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51857&highlight=tent+growers


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks guys -- Hammy, I know you have the same tent as me -- I have been reading through the grow room threads (for hours) looking for tents, and have learned a lot. The thread you have provided will be the nuts. I believe I'm going to have to cut a hole in the side of the boat to do this right. To put an exterior vent and a carbon filter -- or I could just filter it into the boat and eliminate a heater maybe -- probably best that way. I will go read some more before I ask any more dumb questions  Thanks


----------



## HemperFi

Okay, I have read through every thread of the tent growers club. I have a much better understanding now than before, but.... I see setups with the inline fan attached right to the cooltube -- I figure they must be pushing air through the light because there would be a LOT of heat in that fan if it were sucking. I think sucking the air out is the way to go to create negative pressure. And, wouldn't it be better to suck the air theough the cooltube from the bottom of the tent? I see a lot of people with the ducting going from the top on one side to the top on the other side -- and then a different fan for tent vent? I'm still a little confused here, but I have a much better idea now.  -- 

Passive, cool air in from the vents at the bottom of the tent. Hot air sucked out of the light and out the top of the tent. A vortex fan sucking the air out the top and through a carbon filter. Okay, that I can do. I just need to order the fan and filter and a speed controler, another timer, and what else?


----------



## HemperFi

On another note -- my little plants are growing out not up. I have decided to cut the light back a few hours a day and see if I can't get them to stretch some. What do you think? If I'm running the lights 18/6 do I need to worry about light hitting the plants during the six hours of dark time?


----------



## Locked

No you don't want to push the air....actually the air is not that hot and it wont damage the fan. Pulling the air will give you negative pressure in your tent. That is a great thing because it helps control odor issues tremendously...this is how I hve mine set up.

I don't normally run a carbon filter because like I said the negative pressure along with the fact that I vent the air out a window leaves me with no odor.
With a filter I wld run it like this. 

Inside the tent I hang my fan in the top left corner where the hole in the tent is then I run ducting from the fan to the cool tube then ducting to the filter.
Outside the tent I hve ducting from the fan running to a window where it gets vented out. It is a second story window so the odor is not a problem. The fan pulls the air from the tent through the filter through the cool tube through the fan and out the window. Hope that makes sense. I can take a pic and post nit for you.


----------



## HemperFi

Okay, I'm getting it now -- one fan should do it all then. I had the 160 CFM inline fan just hanging in the top of the tent duct taped to those little string thingys on the vent tube. It was awful looking, so I hung it from the top of the tent and stuck it in the vent hole, and it looks and works a lot better now. I know 160CFM is not enough, and I will get another fan that pulls at least 400 CFM and switch them out. Perhaps I'll place the bigger one outside the tent so I can run the cord across the room to the other 30amp breaker -- way too many wires and plugs here -- and more to come....

I guess if I'm vedging I don't have to worry about ambient light getting to the plants.


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I guess if I'm vedging I don't have to worry about ambient light getting to the plants.



Correct.....


----------



## HemperFi

I think this is the first time I have been "correct" about anything.


----------



## HemperFi

testing


----------



## bho_expertz

Hi Hemper ... I think you can remove the right duct from the light and if you attach the extractor fan on the left duct outside the tent it is ok. You just need then to remove the hot air that the extractor output outside the boat/room. If you have carbon filter you should attach it to the right side of the light inside the tent.

Doing this and closing the tent windows you will have negative pressure. If you have any hole on the bottom put a duct also so you can have some passive intake.

Hope that helps. :aok:

Looking nice


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I am a little confused....Do you have a fan connected to the light ducting?


----------



## Sol

No,no no The dog goes after the fan ,just before you connect to the cooltube, then dog, then more ducting to the outside! Get it? Jeez, if you put the dog in the wrong spot, things will never work for you.


----------



## Sol

Wait, i was just kidding around, but then i thought about what i had seen. "Does that duct come in, then to light, and then back outside??" i thought. Where is the air coming from??   One end HAS to be open inside the tent. Ok , if that fan is sucking air from inside(tent) to outside(outside) then why is there duct after the cooltube?? That is where your air is being drawn FROM and pumped outside. I dont understand why there is duct after the cooltube unless it lead to a filter, but yours is going right out the other side. Why? Does it loop back to the lower vent on that side and back in? Where is your exhaust point inside the tent? Do you know what i mean? I'll watch for your post and maybe i can help.


----------



## HemperFi

Yes, I am sucking air from outside the tent on the right. I will take the inlet off the right side and run it down into the tent where there is cool air. I almost have it, and thanks for the laugh Solanero. That's Bubba Cush. He just supervises and then laughs at me when I screw up, but he is a great friend of mine. 

Yes, THG, there is a fan on the left side of the tent sucking air out. I will put a filter on the intake when it comes, and if I need a bigger fan I will get one -- I WILL make this operation successful


----------



## Locked

When you hook up the filter make sure you are pulling the air from inside the tent and not from outside like you are now. I hang my filter in the tent up high so it pulls all the hot air from the top of the tent.


----------



## HemperFi

Okay, that's much better. I had that question in my notes


----------



## HemperFi

I'm getting it now Hammy. I had fun reading from your tent club -- read it all. You seem quite busy there. Perhaps one day I'll join.


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I'm getting it now Hammy. I had fun reading from your tent club -- read it all. You seem quite busy there. Perhaps one day I'll join.




Anytime bro....just give me a shout when you want to join.


----------



## HemperFi

I measured back there (again) and if I move the toster oven out of my grow room I'll have room for a 4-bulb T5 fixture, and that my friends is the missing link in this setup. I'm pleased with how it is coming along. I even have a comfortable place to sit and watch them grow. I'm stoked.


----------



## HemperFi

If you haven't seen it yet, you must go to Hammy's tent club and look up Hick's tent. Every time I think of it I crack up -- it's a doozie!


----------



## HemperFi

Next question: How much of this GH nutes should I put in 5 gallons of water -- for the first feed?


----------



## Sol

I'm just curious Hemp, how high is your tent? I'm giving them serious consideration, am marking off distances with tape on the floor so i know how big things actually are and i'm not sure about height. Anyhow ,how tall is yours? i was gonna look back ,but there are like 15+ pages here now.


----------



## Locked

Hey Solanero...type grow tent in eBay's search and you child get an idea of the sizes tents come in.   I have three tents...two 2x4x5's and a 4x4x6.5.

They come in a bunch of different sizes though.  Some of the best grow purchases I hve ever made were those tents.


----------



## Sol

Oh, yeah i know, its not that. I was lookin at em all day, i was just wondering, IF his was 79' tall (popular size)  could he imagine stickin the same stuff into 63'( typically next size down) OR did he already have 63' and WISHES he had 79'. Get it?  Just so i have an idea of what a comfortable height might be, without getting too tall and have wasted space. I dunno, its the way my mind operates.LOL  

 I just re-read your post , so i'll ask you then, Do you find that , your tallest is 6.5, so is that good for your needs and most ppl  or did you ever think ,"i wish i had another foot height?" Sorry to do this on your thread, but i started asking you,but.....ladadada


----------



## HemperFi

Mine is like HL's 4x4x6.5 -- and I love it. But you could grow a pound in a shoebox, so I believe a tent would make you a super star


----------



## HemperFi

no prob -- I'm pleased you are in here. And Hammy's had my back every since I came in here, so feel free


----------



## Locked

Solanero said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah i know, its not that. I was lookin at em all day, i was just wondering, IF his was 79' tall (popular size)  could he imagine stickin the same stuff into 63'( typically next size down) OR did he already have 63' and WISHES he had 79'. Get it?  Just so i have an idea of what a comfortable height might be, without getting too tall and have wasted space. I dunno, its the way my mind operates.LOL
> 
> I just re-read your post , so i'll ask you then, Do you find that , your tallest is 6.5, so is that good for your needs and most ppl  or did you ever think ,"i wish i had another foot height?" Sorry to do this on your thread, but i started asking you,but.....ladadada




When I used the 2x4x5 tents for flower I wished for a taller tent every friggin day.....    But once I got the 4x4x6.5 I hve never needed more height. I love that one....perfect for flower.  The 2x4x5 tents are great for vegging though.

Jmo


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> no prob -- I'm pleased you are in here. And Hammy's had my back every since I came in here, so feel free




When I first got here the great peeps here had my back so it's the least I can do for another fellow grower. That is why the regulars stick around...to help the newer people. We all remember how confusing it was in the beginning. 
I bet I am not the only one who feels like that.


----------



## Sol

I think Hemper has me mixed up with someone else,or ..nevermind.  

 I think i might get one, as my 'family' has grown as of late. I would love it if i could get away with only going up 5 ft. ,but i seem to like BIG veg time ,so i was thinkin 6.5 (78-79') but that might be too tall. I'm lookin right at 5 ft. on the tape measure and that really should be high enough, right??Hmmm   i need to think on this one.


----------



## HemperFi

I know what you mean-- I'm trying to resize today's pic offering.


----------



## HemperFi

what's up with that leaf on the AK-47?


----------



## HemperFi

cpl more


----------



## Locked

Overall pretty healthy looking bro...see one of them had a lil something going on earlier but your new growth looks good so I wldnt panic.  I am battling a lil ph deficiency problem myself with a cpl of my kids.


----------



## Sol

Looking good.  Boy, it seems they are growing pretty quik ,huh? Cool! Looks like you have the venting in hand now. Really the way it is now, you don't even need that lil bit after the light. Might just get in your way dangling there, and you will want to draw air out from the topmost area, as heat rises. Or strap the loose end to the ceiling and let it suck from there.  But overall you got it now. I had to really think about it too. When you look at someone else's set-up it tends to just look like abunch of hoses going everywhere. Till you build one yourself and have to figure out where and why for everything. Blah blah blah
 And your babies look great, fun is'nt it?


----------



## HemperFi

A CFL, MH, and HPS walk into a bar

The CFL asks the bartender for a soda

The MH orders a rum and coke

and the HPS says, "I'll start with that bottle of Vodka there on the left and work my way right from there."


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Sol, I'm thinking that these particular plants are in need of a little stretching, so I am giving them 6 hours a day with the light out. I have never given them any nutrients, but on the next watering I will. I just ain't sure how much juice to give them. They will get the GH micro and Gro, but how much in a 5 gal. bucket of lake water --PHed to 6.5


----------



## Sol

Well, if it was me,... i would read the directions or look up info on those nutes and then mix a batch at either 1/4-1/2 strength and start there. If after 4-6? days they are reacting well or poorly and judge accordingly. Is what i would do.    Is that ANY help at all?

 I woulld think your big guys could take 1/2 and lil ones 1/4???? Wait , they may be too young still.the lil ones i mean


----------



## Sol

I just looked your nutes up and you are gonna get about amillion different answers for your question on how much. Those are the ones ppl use who employ the 'lucas formula' and i have NO exp. with that. Is'nt that part of a three part system? You could google Lucas formula and you'll see what i mean. To each there own but it seems like it making something simple, really hard. Anyway, i'm not sure how you want to handle this. I think listen to someone who has experience using those products. I would hate to steer you in any other direction than up.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks man -- I do understand what you mean. I will experiment. Start at 1/4 and see what I see and adjust from there. That's what Hammy must do....


----------



## HemperFi

Only Hammy starts at like three times recomended and adjust down from there. Hell, it seems to work...


----------



## HemperFi

One time I was stoned on some s**t called "Cambodia Red." It seemed appropriate because I was in a jungle in Vietnam. As usual, they sent us into an ambush. There were guys getting hit all around me, but "I" was invisable. A VC could have walked up to me and put his hand on my shoulder and wouldn't have seen me. I sat there through the whole "fire fight" -- safe-- not even worried -- wierd huh? Never fired a bullet.


----------



## HemperFi

Marijuana has more than just med qualities. It opens a window in your mind through which magic happens.


----------



## HemperFi

Solanero said:
			
		

> Looking good.  Boy, it seems they are growing pretty quik ,huh? Cool! Looks like you have the venting in hand now. Really the way it is now, you don't even need that lil bit after the light. Might just get in your way dangling there, and you will want to draw air out from the topmost area, as heat rises. Or strap the loose end to the ceiling and let it suck from there.  But overall you got it now. I had to really think about it too. When you look at someone else's set-up it tends to just look like abunch of hoses going everywhere. Till you build one yourself and have to figure out where and why for everything. Blah blah blah
> And your babies look great, fun is'nt it?


 
It's great fun, adds another demension to my life -- and I need it -- I don't care who wins the super bowl.  -- I needed a passion in my life ....


----------



## HemperFi

And now that I'm a bit high I want to say this to the Goddess: You know hun, you are so in tune. Every post you make is direct and you know exactly what info you need. You are helping more ppl in here than almost anyone -- I adore you. Your bedside manor is scary, but you are soooo right on.


----------



## Sol

Wow, thats' two interesting thingsi learned tonite. First ,Hammy and I were born in the same year, secondly, my other interest is warfare. Specifically, WW2 stuff, i have STACKS of dvd's on war in Africa,vietnam,koreathe whole of Europe pretty much. I'm amazed at the difference in society between now and the. PPl now, take everything for granted,especially freedom its' just mind blowing to me. There was war when i was little but really never touched my life too much,but my father told me his draft dodge story. I just can't imagine leaving right from highschool or earlier, as many did and off to war and get shot in some hell hole somewhere. Wild!!


----------



## HemperFi

AND: I want all you thousands of ppl looking in here to post a frackin comment! Let's discuss it to the bone. Please say something....


----------



## HemperFi

I mean about growing weed  -- the other stuff is a bit heavy -- grow on my ppl.


----------



## Hick

thank you for your service hf.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

plants look Banging...How ever this coment ..is against the rules...




> A VC could have walked up to me





take care and be safe


----------



## Hick




----------



## dman1234

HemperFi said:
			
		

> AND: I want all you thousands of ppl looking in here to post a frackin comment! Let's discuss it to the bone. Please say something....


 
looking good my friend, your well on your way, Congrats.


----------



## Sol

i found this, might help , might not:


 Lucas Formula
General Hydroponics Flora Series Feeding Strategy - Lucas Formula 

G-M-B (Grow-Micro-Bloom) 
0-5-10 - For Vegetative cycle (18/6) 
0-8-16 - For Flowering cycle (12/12) 

The numbers above indicate the number of milliliters (ml) of Flora Grow, Micro or Bloom formulas that I use in one gallon (US Liquid) of nutrients. 

You will notice I dont use any of the Flora &#8220;Grow&#8221; formula, do not need to, the Flora "Micro" provides plenty of Nitrogen. 

There are two ways to work with this formula: 

1. Top off the reservoir daily using a pH corrected water solution as required to maintain full reservoir level. After adding back an amount of water equal to the amount of your reservoir capacity you should change the reservoir and put in fresh solution. 

2. Top off the reservoir daily using a pH corrected 100% strength nutrient solution as required to maintain full reservoir level. Continue to use this nutrient solution without dumping the tank unless the PPM rises above acceptable levels. 

Between vegetative and flowering cycles you should dump your nutrients, then flush (possibly with Clearex) to remove salt buildups, then change to the other feeding program. Always shake your GH nutrient bottles before using them! 

For young plants, just transplanted into the hydro setup, give them 50% strength nutrient mix to prevent overfeeding them while their young. Gradually bring up the mix to full strength as they grow over the next few weeks or so. 

The lucas formula is normally intended for use with RO or near 0 PPM water. 

NOTE: The Lucas formula eliminates the need for Epsom salts to correct (Magnesium) Mg deficiencies in most normal feeding programs recommended by manufacturers. Cannabis needs a lot of Magnesium to thrive. 

The Flora Micro is providing the Nitrogen and the Magnesium in the proper balance, thus there is no need for the Grow formula and little or no room under the maximum acceptable ppm limit of 1600 @ 0.7 conversion. 

Calculated EC/TDS levels: 

EC microsiemen: 
0-4-8: 946 µS 
0-5-10: 1184 µS 
0-8-16: 1894 µS 

TDS @ 0.5 conversion: 
0-4-8 = 473 ppm 
0-5-10 = 592 ppm 
0-8-16 = 947 ppm 

TDS @ 0.7 conversion: 
0-4-8 = 663 ppm 
0-5-10 = 829 ppm 
0-8-16 = 1326 ppm


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Here is another link on the Lucas system:  hXXp://lucasformula.com/

There is some disagreement over whether the 0-5-10 is meant for low light conditions or for vegging.  I just always basically considered the Lucas formula as a formula using GH flora micro and bloom in a 1 to 2 ratio and adjusting the ml per gal to get the ppms you want.

I still have to use Cal-Mag when using the Lucas formula.  I also do not believe that the micro provides enough N during veg and therefore do not use it in veg.

I would never recommend topping off your res with nute solution.  Plants never uptake all nutrients equally.


----------



## HemperFi

Hick said:
			
		

> thank you for your service hf.....


 
Think nothing of it Hick -- my controbution was minimal at best -- I should have gone to Canada and learned how to grow weed, lol

and sorry about my abismal behavior last night -- got into a little Skyy vodka and said way too much, as usual.

If I broke any rules -- sorry


----------



## HemperFi

And, yes, Sol, that helps a lot -- or will when this hangover will allow me to think properly again 

You are spot on as usual THG -- thanks


----------



## HemperFi

I trans planted the two ladies this morning. The AK-47 was looking dry and brittle, and the tips of some leaves are browning a little. I'm learning not to freak out every time I see something though. They are in some nice FoxFarm soil, they have good light, the temp is 78, and I love them -- 

What can go wrong? EVERYTHING!


----------



## HemperFi

I put them in their new pots because I could see roots coming through the bottoms of the peat pots. here is how things look today.


----------



## Locked

Looking good over there man.....keep up the good work.:icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Dry brittle leaves and leaves with brown tips generally signify nute burn.


----------



## HemperFi

They will get wateronly for the next two times -- see what happens.

I am fixing up some nutes for the little ones to get their next watering. I put three table spoons of micro and the same with the gro -- in 5 gals of water.

the PH is between 6 and 7 -- I hope I don't fry them....

what do you think?


----------



## HemperFi

I know you will say to check the PPM -- I don't have a clue as to how to go about this task. Do I need to go buy a meter or something?


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I know you will say to check the PPM -- I don't have a clue as to how to go about this task. Do I need to go buy a meter or something?




PPM is very important for hydro growing....soil growing not a big problem. I hve never used a ppm meter for my soil grows.


----------



## HemperFi

thank you hammy -- took a weight off me


----------



## HemperFi

I'm sure the way you nute your plants you hve damaged a few on occasion. Have you ever killed plants by giving them too much juice? Do they usually come back healthy?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I'm sure the way you nute your plants you hve damaged a few on occasion. Have you ever killed plants by giving them too much juice? Do they usually come back healthy?



I have!  Whether they come back or not depends on how badly they get burned.    

What nutes are you using?  Three tablespoons of micro and 3 tablespoons of grow in 5 gal sounds like it could be hot.  Are you following any kind of nute schedule?


----------



## HemperFi

This will be the first time I give them nutes. Don't want to kill them -- I've grown terribly fond of them...


----------



## HemperFi

I'm thinking I'll do a w/w/n/w/w/n, schedule.


----------



## Sol

If it was me,   i would google GH mixes for young plants or something like that, even on other boards you know you can't be the first person in this spot ,so see what answers other got, must be alot of ppl using those type nutrients. You would'nt want to chance it on their first feeding and burn them real bad. Don't forget that their systems are very delicate, like a baby, and they can't take much abuse,like an adult could. Especially if THG thinks that could be a hot mix.
 I know i'm still VERY very careful with my young ones, because the effort required to replace them is ,well lets' just say no one needs that.Better safe than sorry specially if your becoming fond of them  and yes i agree, you have soaked this all up very well. I learn more on your thread than my own.


----------



## HemperFi

I made the 5 gals into 10 gals and halved the nutes. I'll do as Hammy does and have no schedual, just feed when they look hungry. Keep it simple. I see what ppl mean though about two different phenos requiring much different treatment. The "White Power" is doingh fine in the FFocean. The "AK-47" is struggling a little. These "Poisin Mighty Mite" look and act like pure Indica -- they are growing like Kush. I'm liking their looks -- some of them are growing strangely tho. I never saw plants like these -- simular to the pure Indica I see in various threads. I know you can't tell phenos from looking at a plant -- just saying.....


----------



## HemperFi

Solanero said:
			
		

> If it was me,   i would google GH mixes for young plants or something like that, even on other boards you know you can't be the first person in this spot ,so see what answers other got, must be alot of ppl using those type nutrients. You would'nt want to chance it on their first feeding and burn them real bad. Don't forget that their systems are very delicate, like a baby, and they can't take much abuse,like an adult could. Especially if THG thinks that could be a hot mix.
> I know i'm still VERY very careful with my young ones, because the effort required to replace them is ,well lets' just say no one needs that.Better safe than sorry specially if your becoming fond of them  and yes i agree, you have soaked this all up very well. I learn more on your thread than my own.


 

Thanks Sol, yes, I'm doing my homework. Things are beginning to fall into place. I still have a a lot to learn, but I can only get the experience I need with time spent growing. I expect it will take a long time to get as comfortable as most of these good folk are. I will give it as much effort as it take tho -- and thanks for all the info -- and for coming in and responding to my crys of help  Peace


----------



## Sol

Hey , i'm glad i could help. Don't forget, i'm just as new as you are pal. Four months ago i knew there were primarily 2 types of MJ .( I know theres' really 3 but only 2 that we are really concerned with) ,BUT i did'nt know what they were.  I had NO clue about Ph, lighting,air circulation,nor  the difference between female or male (in plants)for petes' sake. I had a bit of experience with tropicals but thats' it!! Everything i've learned has come in the last 4 months and most of the important stuff i learned right here. I'm sure you noticed the community feel here, just as i did ,and it makes learning something new that much easier when you are in good company and ppl express an actual interest in what you are doing. Dontcha think? Any success i have is a direct result of the inputs i've received asking the same questions as you,believe me, i think everyone remembers their first time and the joy you feel over a new leaf or some similar small seeming event.Right?  So really, you are helping me as much as i may help you, confidence plays a part in this too. 
Anyway, before i get all serious or something ,just know you have found your green thumb, and were all behind you as much as a bunch of strangers can be.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

If you are using GH nutes why are you using just the micro and grow?  This is a 3 part nutrient meant to use all 3 parts or if using the Lucas formula, only the micro and the bloom.  Make sure you add the micro to your water first.  Otherwise you can lock out some of the other nutrients.

When starting out feeding your babies, you are going to need a schedule.  HL has been doing this a long time and knows what his plants need.  This takes years of experience.


----------



## Locked

I don't recommend anyone feeding like I do....at least until you hve some experience under your belt with both growing and using these nutrients. It is very easy to under or over feed if you don't know your strain. Anytime I grow a new strain it takes me a bit to get the feel for it and I usually battle a slight deficiency or two.  As for the GH 3 part I agree with THG...you shld be using all 3 parts and mixing Micro in the water first.  During flower I like to drop the Grow from the mix..and only add it if I see early yellowing..again that is a personal preference thing and it also comes from my experience using these nutrients. Not something I recommend to everyone.

Everyone develops their own grow style....experimenting and trying new things can help you find yours.  Jmo


----------



## HemperFi

Yes, there are three parts to the GH system. I Do add the Micro first, and then the gro. I didn't think they would need the Bloom until I turned them. Am I wrong? I'm finding a place to begin nutes. I'm being careful. I AM concerned. I believe I know when to water now. I haven't watered the babies since I transpotted them. I have a water tester, and I won't feed them until they are hungry. I think I can tell -- we will see. I believe it will be years until I am cmfortable and believe I know what I am doing, but I AM learning  (mostly from mistakes) but I am on a curve like you have never seen  If I do something REAL stupid and they die, well, I will just start over (God Forbid). They have good light, these nutes should ork for me as soon as I have a little experience using them, the tent stays at 77degrees, and the plants are growing. I am happy. I trully appreciate hearing everything you wonderful people have to say, but one thing I keep hearing over and over again is "Style". I will develop MY style, and I WILL grow some nasty, gooey, sticky, stinky skank. If I kill a few plants along the way, so be it. I'm sure most of you have had disasters -- I read about them often. I am learning. I am being as careful as a clumbsy old guy can be, and I am loving this added dimension to my life. Keep the advice coming. I will try and make you proud. Peace.


----------



## Locked

HF you are doing fine bro....everyone has lil set backs along the way. It's how we learn.

Mrs Cali I wld start your own thread in the appropriate section....this way you can get the help *you* need.  I don't grow outdoors and hve no experience with mold.


----------



## HemperFi

Here is what they look like today -- they are growing.


----------



## HemperFi

more  --


----------



## HemperFi

and 2 more


----------



## HemperFi

and the "Alien" looks like this now --


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks puffin, I needed that laugh.


----------



## Sol

Well, your doing something right. Your lil guys are growin faster than mine for sure. Good job, your over the 'hump' i think. The learning 'hump' ,...wait does that even make sense!?    'learning hump?'???   well, thats' not going to become a famous saying ,is it? learning hump indeed


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Yes, there are three parts to the GH system. I Do add the Micro first, and then the gro. I didn't think they would need the Bloom until I turned them. Am I wrong?



Yes.  The bottle gives guidelines on feeding schedules.  Everything uses a little of all 3 bottles.  The ratios depend on where you are in your growing cycle.  You do use some of the Bloom even when you are in veg.  

I generally run all 3 until a week or two into flowering.  And then I go with the Lucas formula which uses just the Micro and Bloom in a 1-2 ratio.


----------



## HemperFi

Thank you Goddess, I will adapt as usual


----------



## HemperFi

lol, yeah Sol, I feel a little over the hump for sure....


----------



## HemperFi

It has occured to me that everything I'm doing in the stern of this old boat has, up until now, pretty much been a community effort. This isn't MY grow. This is OUR grow. Apart from the terrible responsibility I have of administering to them, all I am is a conduit through which you wonderful people are working.  I came in here ignorant, like a puppet laying with loose strings. You folks have picked up those strings and animated my every step along this jerky path. If anything good come of this grow it is everyone's input that has made it possible. Thank you so much. 

And you people out there lurking and reading but too shy to ask a question, just read what these GROWERS have advised me to do and follow along. It's a nice ride


----------



## Hick

HemperFi said:
			
		

> It has occured to me that everything I'm doing in the stern of this old boat has, up until now, pretty much been a community effort. This isn't MY grow. This is OUR grow. Apart from the terrible responsibility I have of administering to them, all I am is a conduit through which you wonderful people are working.  I came in here ignorant, like a puppet laying with loose strings. You folks have picked up those strings and animated my every step along this jerky path. If anything good come of this grow it is everyone's input that has made it possible. Thank you so much.
> 
> And you people out there lurking and reading but too shy to ask a question, just read what these GROWERS have advised me to do and follow along. It's a nice ride



yea... "our" grow.. (tho' I haven't contributed much )... and if you muck it up, expect tar 'n feathers, and a boxcar ride outta' town..  :rofl:   

  I enjoy your enthusiasm hf... and you're doing great! :aok:


----------



## HemperFi

Just having you around is a treat Hick. You are a class act my man. Thank you -- it's nice to be welcome -- Love your tent!  and your sense of humor.


----------



## HemperFi

Tared n feathered -- don't want that action -- so I only nuked the Alien Plant. If it don't die I'll feed the rest of them. The two clones are showing signs of too much nutrients, but I have halved the nutes, so I'm hoping it's okay now.


----------



## bho_expertz

This advice is never too much ... Watch out the feedings ... Overfeeding is usually one of the causes of death


----------



## HemperFi

Yeah, I chickened out. I only gave the "Alien" plant the nutes and just PHed water for the rest of them. They are growing nicely, and they are green  -- they don't look hungry.... next time.


----------



## HemperFi

I flushed the AK-47 with about 9 liters of PHed water last night -- it looks much better this morning. I have green people


----------



## HemperFi

The AK is the second pic, and the Alien is just under it -- All that growth in the middle came up while I slept last night. I won't be afraid to feed them on their next watering. What do you think?


----------



## Locked

I think you hve a bunch of healthy looking plants bro.....nice job. Everyone looks happy and green.:icon_smile:


----------



## HemperFi

You-all can take credit for that Hammy. Thanks bro


----------



## Sol

Looking good ,my friend. Thick leaves, huh? Coming along very nicely. They get more fun when they get bigger and you can involve yourself a bit more.Babies don't do much,  I can't wait, you'll love it.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Looking good Hemperfi  your AK is looking pretty nice.:aok:


----------



## HemperFi

Up until now it has been non stop this and that needing done, but I'm just sitting here watching them grow for a while. I feel like I have survived the first part of this grow, but I realize there are a couple more stages to get through. I will need to clone the clones, sex the babies and get them all comfortable for flowering. I believe I will keep the two clones as mothers and probably one of the babies as well. I need a 4 bulb T5, and perhaps another exhaust fan, and I know I will need a filter at some point. There is still a long way to go, but Christmas this year is going to better than the last few 

Now if these 4 beans will pop I'll have something to do...

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Jack, the AK looks pretty good, better than it did, but the one in the middle, the "White Power," I believe, will be the star. They were both the same size when I got them in the mail. The WP seems to like the FoxFarm Ocean Forrest better than the AK. We will see -- it sure is nice to know I have a couple of female plants for sure.


----------



## HemperFi

WEll, I believe I am ready to clone. I went and bought a Rapid Rooter , tray, dome and cubes. I picked up some MG seedling starter soil and some Black Gold seedling starter. I have two bottles of "Rooting" hormone, and I have read everything I can find. Can you think of anything I am forgetting?  I have blades, tweesers, and rubbing alcohol.

It will be a week or two, but I wanted to be ready before hand -- unlike every step up until here where I put the cart before the horse. Have a great day.

Peace


----------



## dman1234

HemperFi said:
			
		

> WEll, I believe I am ready to clone. I went and bought a Rapid Rooter , tray, dome and cubes. I picked up some MG seedling starter soil and some Black Gold seedling starter. I have two bottles of "Rooting" hormone, and I have read everything I can find. Can you think of anything I am forgetting? I have blades, tweesers, and rubbing alcohol.
> 
> It will be a week or two, but I wanted to be ready before hand -- unlike every step up until here where I put the cart before the horse. Have a great day.
> 
> Peace


The only thing i see missing is a light


----------



## HemperFi

I do have those funky CFLs I bought thinking T was going to save some money. I should have gotten the T5 4 bulb then. The CFLs will fedge until I get the T5 next week. 

On another note: I popped a seed in a paper towel -- I don't remember which way to put it in the soil. Does the root coming out go up or down? I dropped it in pointing up -- is that right?


----------



## HemperFi

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> root going up, if you put it down the seed will try to flip itself again. i just germ in little nursery containers now have better luck than with towels


 
"Nursery containers" -- you mean like Jiffy Pots?


----------



## HemperFi

So okay, I ran out of weed again. I can now see a time when this won't happen to me. Instead of going with my gangster friends and dealing with all the Rap music and the blunts -- I went with the low-lifes instead. Scary white people, but they came through. One hundred USD for a quarter. Not bad weed. Tiny buds, but they work well. And they delivered from the trailer park -- I won't have to deal with losers ever again in a couple of months. Not that I'm not grateful, but I don't like having to deal with people I do not (can not) trust -- Are you with me here?


----------



## bho_expertz

We are all with you ... But i do the same when the stash runs over ... It is my goal two ... Self-Dependent.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Totally with you Im still there I hate buying buds


----------



## HemperFi

My question of the day is: How long should the root sticking out of the seed be when you put it in the dirt?


----------



## Parcero

I believe theres not one universal rule for that. I usually check my beans once a day when germinating and pot them when they have cracked. Sometimes theres just the tiny tip just showing itself , sometimes it's already 1-2cm long. Seeds can be places in dirt as they come and be germinated in dirt aswell. This can some times take a bit longer than germinating between paper towels but then you dont have the risk of damaging the very fragile root when potting them. I've damaged so many..


----------



## HemperFi

Thank you Par. 

Just what I needed to know

I'll plant that puppy now, while the root is just showing -- pointed up.


----------



## HemperFi

I didn't know that Puffin. Thanks


----------



## HemperFi

Here are the pics for today -- let me know what you think -- and tell the truth


----------



## v35b

They look nice and healthy.


----------



## HemperFi

Here are closeups of the AK-47, the one I call the "Alien," a closeup of a top, and another angle of the WP. (White Power)

What's up with the Alien -- have you seen a plant develope like this?


----------



## HemperFi

I have put them back on 24/0 -- the only change I could see at 18/6 was that their growth slowed down about 25%. I'm still trying to get them to stretch some. I want them to grow up as well as out, so I raised the light. It's a good 3 ft. from the top of the tallest plant -- this seems to be helping some.


----------



## HemperFi

Yeah, another week -- at least -- I KNOW I can clone the ladies, but I kinda like this Mighty Might, and I want to clone them as well, and I will. It looks to me like some pretty good Kush, I bet ... hope I get a couple of ladies from these plants.


----------



## Locked

Looking good HF......I hve gotten a cpl mutant plants myself. I remember a female or two so don't count it out just yet. Matter of fact the Sour Cataract I am growing out from eugenics is/was a mutant. It has gotten better looking with age.

As for the Mighty Mite if it is auto don't bother trying to clone it.....unless it doesn't auto flower. I cloned an Auto Pakistani Ryder that never auto flowered and it was actually good smoke and stuck around my grow room for a Cpl runs.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I have put them back on 24/0 -- the only change I could see at 18/6 was that their growth slowed down about 25%. I'm still trying to get them to stretch some. I want them to grow up as well as out, so I raised the light. It's a good 3 ft. from the top of the tallest plant -- this seems to be helping some.



They are looking nice and bushy and green and healthy!  IMO, there is no reason that a new grower cannot produce some fine bud first time out.  Don't worry, they WILL stretch once you put them into 12/12.  No matter how bushy my plants may seem, I never encourage stretch in veg as I know it will come in flowering.  Put the light back down close to them--you really do not want any stretch now.

You might want to check out what you really got growing there.  If the Mighty Mite is indeed an auto, you want to be treating it differently than the photoperiod plants.  Like mentioned, you cannot clone it and you will probably want to get some flowering nutes started.  They should also stay in either 24/7 or 20/4 light and not be put into 12/12.


----------



## HemperFi

Okay darling -- the light goes back down  

When I ordered the seeds it said nothing about them being "autos" 

nor "femed"

and they were cheap -- less expensive than the autos and fems

who knows?  could be bag seed as far as I know.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

This is what I found about the strain.  although it doesn't call this an auto, check out the last line of the description.

"?Mighty Mite cannabis seeds is a famous BC indica strain from the Himalayas cultivated for 12 - 15 years here. It is uniquely suitable for indoor or outdoor cultivation. All Mighty Mite cannabis seeds varieties and hybrids feature a dominant main cola that explodes in the 6th to 8th week of flowering.
Flowering Period : 7-8 weeks. Height : 2.5'-3.5? ? Marc Emery Direct seedbank catalog ?From Lesquiti Island in B.C. Seeds take up to 14 days to germinate. Huge cola!
Specifications: ~ Plant: Jun. 1st ~ Finish: Oct. 1st ~
Height: 4-6? ~ Yield: 3-4 oz? ? 
?Indoor/Outdoor. From a population of 3000, 50 of the best females were selected to produce a definitive 90 day strain. This generation will show a much higher consistency of commercial grade bud development.
Yield: 3-4 of Oz to Oz. for the experienced grower. For a smaller window of profile outdoors, the strain can be started as early as February indoors, and then placed outdoors in May. Mighty Mite cannabis seedss can even be started as late as August and finished outdoors in October. For indoor/outdoor germination to harvest is 90 days.
*They can be grown indoors for 24 hours under continuous light. Not recommended for cloning.*"

Keep an eye on this strain for early sexing.  The males can and will drop pollen under 24/7 light.


----------



## HemperFi

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> is this the Mighty Mite? hxxp://cannabismjseeds.com/mighty-mite-cannabis-seeds.html
> 
> says its a auto on there. "They can be grown indoors for 24 hours under continuous light. Not recommended for cloning."


 
What I thought I bought was "Poison Mighty Mite"

I got them from Kindseeds.com -- didn't say anything about them being autos or femmed.  I don't know, but they are growing nicely.

cool link -- thanks


----------



## HemperFi

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> i see, i missed the "poison" part. too many strains are getting the same names, gets hard to find information on certain ones. kind seeds dont have a very good deciption or anyother place i seem to see the strain on. the picture is pretty generic outdoor picture also. definitly not the auto i found on the other site.
> 
> love to see what you get out of it as in bud pictures.


 
Boy, me too -- I can hardly wait -- Patience is the hard part of this occupation/hobby -- don't ya think?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> i see, i missed the "poison" part. too many strains are getting the same names, gets hard to find information on certain ones. kind seeds dont have a very good deciption or anyother place i seem to see the strain on. the picture is pretty generic outdoor picture also. definitly not the auto i found on the other site.
> 
> love to see what you get out of it as in bud pictures.



I agree with the "strain" thing.  I can't quite figure out when something goes from being a simple cross to being a strain.  I also don't like it when I do not know the genetics of a seed--I pretty much don't buy seeds that I do not know the parents and what to expect.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Ya I typically just try to stick to strain all my friends here on mp grow (except my Jack 47 the Mrs. seen the pic and wanted it so bad so we got it for her lol) That way I can see someone else  grow it too and If I need assistance there is someone out there that may be able to help me with my specific problems.


----------



## HemperFi

Well, I bought some more seeds last night. I looked and looked at those pretty pics, and it took a long time for me to decide on some "Cheese" and some, "Carmelicious." I have seen both growing here in MP and really want to try them. I also wanted something others have grown and know what to expect. e-mail says they are on the way. From: System AT amsterdamwebtrading.com --someone gave me the link in here to look at Mighty Mite heritage. They are also tossing in 20 free seeds. They are not femmed or autos -- just seeds. 122 euros -- I figured it @ 163.48 in USD. Hope they get here soon.


----------



## HemperFi

Out of the last 8 seeds I have tried to pop only one is now up out of the ground. I hope my new seeds are a little more viable. I don't recommend "Kindseeds.com." Their selection isn't great, their pricing is high, and NO freebies. And the seeds are old or something. Could be me and my limited growing skills. PROBABLY!


----------



## HemperFi

Spent yesterday covering all the windows in the back of the boat in white tent material. I had it black, but my neighbor next door asked me what I was growing in there, and it tripped me out. It looks indiscript now -- lots of ppl put white on the windows out here to keep it cool inside. I feel better about it now.

My AC froze up again this morning. It got up to 90 degrees before I noticed. I hope it didn't fry the seedling coming up -- the only one to sprout.

My soil is holding water so well I am watering only about once a week. Is that normal?


everything in the tent looks good -- I will post more pics soon. 

I have been reading everything I can find on cloning -- I will try Rapid Rooters and a dome and see what happens.

I'm having a lot of fun with this project. Can't wait to taste the results.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

My lights and fans suddenly went off this morning. There was a guy working on the boat in the slip next to me. Nice little house boat the marina took from some old man who couldn't pay. Any way, The breaker on the dock tripped -- took a while to figure it out, but everything is back up and running. Terriblr thoughts go through your mind when your lights go out by themselves. Have a great day, and thanks for stopping in here.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Hey Puffin, thanks for dropping in. I ordered the seeds from "AmsterdamMarijuanaseeds.com." All they say is that it is a Master Kush/Super Skunk/blend. I am presuming that AMS.com is the breeder. I'm still a little shaky on all this who's who in the breeder world. I just hope they come out looking like the pic that made me want them, lol.


----------



## Irish

unless you've been growing constant at least 5 years, they never look like the mock up pic in advertisement. that plant you asked bout whats up with looks root bound to me. wp? 

the others look great. nice and tight like any good ship is ran.


----------



## HemperFi

I had to go to town today for to looksee in my mail box -- nothing. When I got back to the boat, and opened the door, I could smell the weed growing back there. I will need a filter sooner than I thought -- next week.

On another note -- There is this woman who owns a boat parked near mine. She is the ex-girlfriend of an ex friend, who I had to cut loose for a variety of reasons. She comes out here almost every week-end, and several weeks back I made the BIG mistake of showing her my grow room. I was a little high at the time, and I have regretted it ever since. She just shows up at my boat and makes herself at home. She uses my fridge, stove, watches what SHE wants to watch on my tv and, lately, does a lot of crying. She was fired from her union job as a waitress, her house is upside down, she is living on credit cards and is a very "needy" person. I have tried hard to distance myself from her, but she keeps showing up unannounced. The other night I was studying something on this computer and suddenly realized she was standing right next to me in my boat -- creepy. I often leave my door open at night when the weather permits, but I feel I have to keep it shut now because on more than a few occassions I have been sitting here and suddenly realized she was standing just out of sight outside the boat not saying anything -- just watching me through the open door -- I can't see her out there in the dark. Creepy. I have begun to realize that she is totally unstable. Normally, I would call her and just be honest and tell her I don't want her hanging around any more, but I'm paranoid that if I do that she will get so angry she'll drop a dime on me, so because of my own indiscretion, I have put myself in a position where I am living in fear. Any suggestions?


----------



## HemperFi

I don't need any lectures -- I know I screwed up. And I will fix this situation as soon as possible. She has to take her boat out of the water next week-end. Perhaps she will just fade away.... I hope!


----------



## HemperFi

The ship is still afloat my man -- I will fix this -- the process is already under way.


----------



## Sol

So you threw a monkey-wrench at yourself huh? Yep, your a guy,we've ALL donedumb stuff, but this one has potential to really sting you. Remember that' A woman scorned......' i forgot the rest, but they are nothing to fool with. 
 In addition to her hopeful fade away, it would'nt hurt to create the impression that you are'nt doing that 'silly grow' thing anymore. I dunno maybe,' i never could grow anything , tried it,failed ,sold the stuff and took up golfing'  or something, ya know. I'm no advice man but i'de hate to see you get torpedoed just from trying to impress some girl. Stay safe and trick her


----------



## HemperFi

Okay, what i have already done is this: there is an old guy, Jack, who also lives on his houseboat and is just as flabergasted with this woman as I am. Last winter, everytime she put her boat in the lake, instead of going into the paid over-night slips provided, she tied her boat up against his and imposed on him for the week-end. Jack and I had a little talk -- this winter she will NOT be tying up on his boat. She is out of work and cannot afford the over-night slips -- end of problem. There is no place for her to park by me without being seen and having to deal with the marina -- I'm just going to be nice until she leaves next week, and that will be the end of her. I will not be a scorning her, besides, we have not been intimate, at best we are just casual friends. I don't hit on her -- no matter how loose my lips get. lol. She ain't my type, and I believe she is aware of that fact. It is a lesson for me, and I really doubt she will do me any harm. I'm just being paranoid. I will be a lot more careful in the future, and I will tell her the power went off and killed all the plants, and that I am so heart broken I want to be alone. Next week I'll feel a lot better about things.


----------



## HemperFi

One time, long ago, in what seems now like another life, I was envolved in a pretty large outdoor grow in S. Oregon. We had a couple of hundred plants spread out over five acres in very large holes filled with our own soil. We had drip systems, and fertilizeer stations, and we were growing a killer crop. I learned a lot on that grow. I was a part of it from beginning to end. It ended before it was supposed to because of parinoia. We went out one afternoon and some police choppers flew by. They saw our crop and hovered over us taking pictures, and then they flew away. We got so parinoid we pulled up all the plants -- they never came back or showed up in any way, and we were sitting on a whole bunch of immature bud. It was better than nothing, which was what we ended up with the next season because we were jacked by "friends." -- Iwent back to Hawaii and lived on my friend's sail boat.


----------



## HemperFi

Here is what I have to lose:


----------



## HemperFi

some more


----------



## Hick

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I don't need any lectures -- I know I screwed up. And I will fix this situation as soon as possible. She has to take her boat out of the water next week-end. Perhaps she will just fade away.... I hope!



send her my way hemperfi... I've long wished for my very own stalker...:rofl:


----------



## Sol

Now , thats' impressive. Way to go ,Hemper.:aok:  I have'nt seen your girls since they were lil green smudges. and now, BOOM . They are young adults.Cool, your gonna love this,....especially at the end, your gonna be so pleased with yourself when it all goes well. Looks like your headed that way.

BTW. I love that weird one,betcha she turns out to be the best smoke. I also betcha someone says something about misting near power bars.


----------



## bho_expertz

Looking nice ... Green mojo :aok:


----------



## HemperFi

Hick said:
			
		

> send her my way hemperfi... I've long wished for my very own stalker...:rofl:


 
I told her all about you Hick -- she's terribly interested -- no, really -- and she's on her way -- good luck with that. lol.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Sol -- bho, see, not everything I'm doing is wrong. 

Your right Sol. I've tucked that power strip back into the tube -- I was careful tho.


----------



## HemperFi

Irish said:
			
		

> unless you've been growing constant at least 5 years, they never look like the mock up pic in advertisement. that plant you asked bout whats up with looks root bound to me. wp?
> 
> the others look great. nice and tight like any good ship is ran.


 
Not root bound Irish, just strange -- I call it my "Alien." She has been strange from the get go -- some kind of genetic thing I believe.

Thanks for looking in.


----------



## HemperFi

I planted 9 more beens today. I have one seedling already, so I will have 5, Mountain Bud and 5 Something Special. All it said about the genetics was that they are a Sativa/Indica/cross -- Don'y know the breeder -- could be Kindseeds.com. I have them under the CFLs where they will sprout. I will order a T5 HO 4bulb light Friday -- For some reason I feel better about these than I did the last seeds I tried to start -- only one of them popped -- I'm pretty sure these will sprout -- *fingers crossed* I put them in MG seed starter potting soil, and I just dropped them in the hole and covered them up. Point up, point down, whatever -- most of them are on their side. We will see. 

I hope my cloning goes better than my seed planting. I have Rapid rooters and the dome. I'm looking forward to the experience with slight trepidation.

Oh, and Irish -- WP stands for "White Power" -- I got the clone in the mail from my cousin in Oregon -- it's also a Sativa/Indica/mix -- don't know the breeder. Northern lights and white widow, I believe. The other clone is an AK-47.

I'm trying to decide the best time to keep the light on when I turn them to 12/12 -- been thinking on it for weeks and can't figure it out. My AC likes to freeze up in the early morning hours, so I was thinking I'd run the lights from say, 2AM until 2PM, but it will be winter. I don't know if I'll need the AC. It has me stumped. I have another month or so to figure it out tho.

Peace -- and please feel free to comment


----------



## HemperFi

Here is my new technique for germinating seeds -- and one baby picture.


----------



## HemperFi

I will pull off the clear cups when they show green, and I will burp them twice a day until then. Those clear cups fit perfectly into the tops of the red cups. The baby is  called "Something  Special," Only to be found on Kindseeds.com -- at least I haven't seen it anywhere else. Indica/Sativa/cross. 4 of the seeds are also SS, and 5 are called "Mountain Bud," another Indica/Sativa/cross.


----------



## HemperFi

I think I will be able to make room for the females to vedge when I pick up the T5 next week. They can stay there until then. I'm thinking I have room in the tent for 12 pots. I know it will be crowded and probably a pain in the arse, but I will deal with it. I have some room down in my bedroom... I will end up camped out in the salon with weed growing all over the boat. Like a horder, lol.


----------



## HemperFi

So do you put the pot right in the soil, or do you transplant them? The ones I have in the tent were all sprouted in 5" Jiffy pots that I just put in the soil when I moved them up. I couldn't find any Jiffy pots, so I went with these cups which I read about in here. But now I will have to tramatize them and get all into their roots and transplant them. Is it better to have them damp or dry when you take them out of the cups and put them in their new home?


----------



## Sol

When i used those cups before, i got them slightly moist, so the soil sticks together, then just take some scissors and nick the rim all along the outer rim(where you drink from). Then it just peels like a banana, real gentle just cup the whole cup in your hand so as you expose the soil ,by peeling the cup flaps down and supporting the whole thing in your hand as you 'unpeel' it. You should then have the whole root mass in your hand without disturding the roots at all. When i did it , not even a grain of dirt fell off,then just make a hole in the larger pot and insert it like a plug. 
 Some ppl might suggest to tease a few roots out ,so it will 'catch' faster after the transplant, buy either way works well when removing from those type cups.


----------



## Hick

Dont stress the transplant hf, once you've done a few dozen, you won't even think twice about it. As long as they are allowed time to fill the cup w/ roots, It's a "no-brainer" 
   "I" don't care for those 'peat pots'. I've had them restrict root development.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Seedlings do not need or want humidity domes.  I really would forget them altogether--they simply cannot be doing any good.  I find domed seedlings much more prone to damping off.

I often plant regular plants in peat pots, and have found the same thing with the roots.  I now make slices in the peat pots before I plant them, giving the roots a place to grow through.


----------



## HemperFi

Okay, The domes come off -- they fit on there so nice though,  Thank you THG. 
Hick, thanks, I needed to hear those words from you. I'll let the roots get nice and thick before re-potting.

Sol, that sounds like the way to go about it. Peel em like a banana.

I never even thought about root restriction in those peat pots -- slicing the sides sounds like a real good idea. What is "damping off?"


----------



## Sol

Mostly the cause is over watering or the fungi was present in the grow medium to start with and the humidity is too high for young seedlings. Most people have this problem because they use a tent over their seedlings to raise the humidity (and they need that sort of). The problem comes from not heating the grow medium to proper temperature (65-75 f) in the first place. Then you raise the humidity and there you go, perfect conditions for Pythium wilt (Damping off). The key is prevention with products like Polygragron granules added to your soil or Bak Pak, & Intercept work in the soil too. Try to avoid the ones you soak the soil with because over watering is a major cause in the first place.

found by google damp off


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Sol -- enlightening

I just ordered a 530CFM fan and filter -- will I need a fan speed controler?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

As far as I am concerned, yes, a speed controller is a must.  

I have seen damping off with hydro, so there is more to it than the soil.  Humid conditions really contribute to it.


----------



## HemperFi

Okay, I will order one tomorrow -- AND, I have been thinking hard about buying a T5, but after looking into it, I can get another 600w kit for about the same money. I can hang another HID where the CFLS are now and have enough penetration to keep mothers and vedge clones. What do you think? I can also put the CFLs down in my bedroom and use it for seeds and clones.  Seems like a no-brainer to me, besides, a 4ft T5 fixture is going to cramp my style by eliminating a place for me to sit in there as I sing to my plants. Advice is totally welcome.

Peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

The T5 and the HPS have different uses.  Are you planning on running a 600w MH for moms and vegging?  If so, this may be overkill.  Remember it is not just initial cost you should be looking at--you need to look to what things cost to operate every month.  The T5 gets a little better lumen to watt ratio than the MH with far less heat.  UI found that I could get about the same veggy growth from 216W (20,000 lumens) of t% as 400W (36000 lumensw) of MH with far less heat.  maybe you should look at that 2' double (4 tube) PLL that HTG puts out--20,000 lumens with 4 2' double tubes.


----------



## Roddy

:yeahthat: T5's are the way to go!


----------



## HemperFi

Hmmmmmm, What I was thinking about was the penetration I would get from an HID -- the one I am looking at is variable and can be "turned down." If that's the right way to put it. Also, I don't pay for electricity it comes with the slip -- for now anyway. They keep talking about putting meters at every slip, but until then it isn't a worry. I DO worry about heat, but winter is coming. Two footers sound like the way to go if I'm gonna do T5's, but .... damn


----------



## HemperFi

I could vent the vedge light into the tent -- the girls are going to need to stay warm anyway. Didn't I read a thread where you were planning to do this very thing? AND, even if they don't need the warmth, the new 530CFM fan and scrubber can deal with the extra heat -- and smell. I already have a fan -- I will have two extra bulbs -- and I can still use the CFLs for seeds and cloning. They work fine for that. I wonder what Hammy thinks. I know he has a 600w and a 400w HID -- bet he wishes he had 2 600 watters.


----------



## HemperFi

Darn THG, I hate when we argue -- I always lose, lol. But this time I believe I am right, . I know I should replace the CFLs, but I already have them, and they suit their purpose -- perhaps I will retire them one day and get T5s, but I AM thinking about initial cost right now (power isn't an issue). I have to make it through next month, and I need a lot of expensive stuff still. 

I have a feeling i'm going to end up in a tub with you one day and have T%s all over the place.


----------



## HemperFi

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> in my flower room i have a 400 watt and a 600 watt in aircooled hoods, well i took glass out of the 400 and not venting it sinc winter is coming. a also have a extra 600 watt ballast if the extra light is needed, usally the 400 and 600 together are good enough for what i do. i do have a extra 400 watt also but that never gets used. so 4 ballasts altogher.
> 
> venting into your tent probably isnt a good idea, maybe run the light ducting to the vent holes on the side of the tent, then to your light in the tent, and back out the other side or top, which ever your using instead of venting the air directly into the tent


 
This is breaking my brain. My tent is 4x4x6.5 -- if I vent the heated air into the tent up high it will really help when the lights are off in the tent, and the 530CFM fan in there can deal with both lights even when they are on in the tent -- plus I can open the tent then. I thought it was a brilliant idea, and it's not my idea -- I got it from THG.

But this isn't MY grow -- it's OUR grow, and I will do what I am told. maybe....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL--I never feel that we argue--we are discussing things.  Not having your power metered is a huge consideration.  Do what you feel is going to be the best for the space you have to use.  I love your enthusiasm and passion!


----------



## HemperFi

Thank you Goddess, I have the utmost respect for you, and your knowledge concerning ALL things to do with growing this beautiful plant. I truly apperciate the lattitude, .


----------



## HemperFi

That is true it's a trade-off. Everyone has to open their tent to tend to the plants, plus it can be opened to variing degrees. It's the stink I am concerned with, so I will maintain neg pressure as much as possible. 

NOW, I'm going to pour a glass of wine, have a toke, and make a toast to all you mad growers.

Tomorrow I'm going to order a 600w digital light system. 

What? I have permission,


----------



## HemperFi

Okay, everything I need is on the way. Another 420 bucks (ironic?) and that is it -- I think. I ordered another 600w light system -- was 80 dollars cheaper than the last one and is better. I have a new fan and carbon filter coming and a speed controler. Plus, I have some excellent genetics coming from Amsterdam. I am set up. 

Did you know that Oct. this year has 5 Mondays, 5 Saturdays, and 5 Sundays? It happens every 823 years.


----------



## bho_expertz

This October is going to be awesome. I make 33 years 7th and do not forget the solar storm ... Be prepared :hubba:


----------



## HemperFi

How Do You Prepare For A Solar Storm!


----------



## HemperFi

I pulled all the pretty little tops off of my babies today -- felt guilty.


----------



## HemperFi

It's about the canope -- I will get them all the right size and keep them there -- that's the idea anyway -- we will see -- stay tuned


----------



## HemperFi

and you must realize i haven't sexed them yet -- I expect more males than females because of the strange genetics gowing on, and I will make room for themthat are invited.


----------



## HemperFi

I am the GOD of this Hell fire, and that's the way I like it -- that's the way we role homie. hehehe


----------



## Roddy

Canopy aside, you're going to have so many plants that the light will not be able to penetrate. Growing up so many hoping for males means that those that ARE female will likely be showing the signs of overcrowding. Too many plants is NOT the answer to compensating for smaller plants....jmho And if memory serves, aren't you already worried about being underlit? My opinion is that you want to start out with happy vegged gals, not stressed gals looking to get better.

But have fun! Maybe you can prove me wrong even...


----------



## Sol

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm, What I was thinking about was the penetration I would get from an HID -- the one I am looking at is variable and can be "turned down." If that's the right way to put it. Also, I don't pay for electricity it comes with the slip -- for now anyway. They keep talking about putting meters at every slip, but until then it isn't a worry. I DO worry about heat, but winter is coming. Two footers sound like the way to go if I'm gonna do T5's, but .... damn




  This one sorta stuck in my mind the other day when i read it. I don't know what kind of ppl you have to deal with when dealing with your power issues, or how it is organized but i was thinking about all those initiatives that LEO has been coming up with to get citizens in on the act of ' combating the drug war' . What i mean is , i hope that with your increased power consumption(increased lighting?) That is IF it is noticeable ,would someone 'look into it!?' or turn your account info over to ,...whoever. Might not apply to you at all, but that was what popped up in my head. Especially if there are no meters, just like in an apartment where the landlord pays the power, he would watch you like a hawk. At least in my experience anyway.    Peace bro and grow safe


----------



## HemperFi

First -- too many plants IMO are a whole lot better than not enough plants. I'm still trying to figure out this perpetual grow thingy, and I will. I HOPE I can prove you wrong Roddy. I have seen a lot of very crowded tents that produce well. I am more afraid of not having plants ready to go to flower when it is time. Right now I have 2 confirmed ladies and six in vedge that could be ladies -- I expect to get three females, so I will have 5 plants under a 600w HPS in a 4x4x6.5 tent and some clones I will take from the AK47 and the WP under a 600w MH in the vedge space. I think I can work it out my man. I DO have a bunch of seeds in cups, but out of the first ten I tried to pop only one of them is now a seedling. I don't know if the seeds are nonviable or what, but none have poped as of yet. We will see.

Sol, I'm in a marina -- there are hundreds of boats here not on power meters -- I can use as much power as I want (as my breakers can handle) and not worry about anything. If they put a meter on me I may have to change things up some, but until then it is like having free electricty. No way it can come back to me -- it's not like an apartment building.


----------



## HemperFi

On another note: that woman I was talking about is GONE, and she won't be back. I had a little talk with the owner of this place (who is a friend I have known for 15 years or so) and he assures me that she will NOT be tying up on anyone's boat this winter -- end of story. She came by last night and tried to sneak up on me, but Bubba Kush heard her. I didn't even let her in the boat -- we talked a while out on the dock and she left. Her boat is GONE this morning. End of story.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Puff -- I will not have plants in flower that are unhealthy -- all of my plants are VERY healthy and I plan to keep them that way. Isn't the shine on a healthy plants leaves a wonderful sight? They don't even seem to be stressed about me pinching off their tops yesterday -- They grew at least an inch as I slept last night. Would there be any THC in the little tops I took off of them yesterday?


----------



## HemperFi

yep -- I was thinking about smoking them


----------



## Roddy

I clone the tops....


----------



## Roddy

Your tops are actually the healthiest part of the plant, the fastest growing.


----------



## HemperFi

I didn't take enough of them to clone -- I guess what I did was a fem more than a true topping. I won't smoke them.


----------



## HemperFi

Roddy, I am most certainly not hoping for males, but i do expect one or two or three -- Believe me bro, I consider the cup to be half full, not half empty. I just know how things work. I don't have a lot of grow experience, but I have more life experience in one hand than the average man does in his whole body. I still learn things every day, and I love life. What an adventure it has been so far. I'm just beginning my "later years" (62) and I expect there will be more adventure in store. These plants I am growing are giving me more pleasure than anything has in a long time. I will try hard to do it well, and I truly enjoy your input. 

BHO, have you ever been to the states? I spent a summer bumming around London one time -- had a great time. I will never understand spliffs though -- why put mediocur tobacco into wonderful weed? I don't get blunts either -- they choke me up. But to each his own, and if that's the way you smoke it, I will smoke it that way as well. 

Peace


----------



## bho_expertz

Hemper ... Never to States ... The Atlantic is a expensive bastard :hubba: ... But would really like it.

The mix is just because we are used to mix ... But my goal is to drop the tabacco and smoke them pure but i need to have enough stash because my daily consumption is big.


GL


----------



## bho_expertz

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I spent a summer bumming around London one time -- had a great time.



I'm Portuguese .

:48:


----------



## Sol

Rats! I had a great post written here and my router authentification thingy jacked it all up. Well, in short, glad to hear no probs with power, plants look fantastic and mojo on my friend.:icon_smile:


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Sol, I'm happy you are around here keeping me in line.

Portuguese -- sorry man -- Did I call you a Limey? Damn! Goes for you too BHO -- keep an eye on me -- I truly enjoy your input.

I watered those seeds in there this morning -- none have shown green as yet -- I used the turkey baster to water them and it didn't disturb the soil or seeds.


----------



## HemperFi

Here is what they look like today.


----------



## HemperFi

The second pic is the white Power, next is AK47, 4 is my Alien that ain't looking too bad now. The seedling is something called Mountain Bud.


----------



## bho_expertz

Looking nice. You can feed them enough untill you see the tips burned. Since you don't have ec meter you need to increase the amount until you see results.


----------



## HemperFi

The thing is -- they are only needing to be watered about once a week. The soil I created is holding moisture really well, so I'm not sure if I want to feed them every watering or just give them water -- If I just give them water they only get fed every two weeks os so -- what do you think?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I think they should be fed once a week.  So I would say that yes, you should probably fertilize every watering.


----------



## HemperFi

Okay then -- and I'm going to bump up the nutes to full strength this next feeding. Thanks Goddess


----------



## Sol

Wow, i just scrolled back to your last shots of your girls, and MAN they look great!  I'm with THG on feeding lesser amounts ,more often.  Those plants are growing quickly and you'll be able to have more control on their growth this way. Then you can adjust according to growth, sorta more in tune with the plants needs.IMO


----------



## HemperFi

BHO --yeah, I was using the spray bottle as well, but I really didn't know how much or how deep the moisture was getting into the soil. With the baster I can water until it drains out the bottom of the cup.

Thank you Sol, I am simply amazed at how nice they are looking -- I have to give credit to you and everyone else that has helped -- THG especially -- It's our grow people, and I think were doing a smashing job so far, .


----------



## HemperFi

Okay, I mixed up some full strength nutes (says agressive vedging) and fed the WP this morning. She is beautiful. I hope it isn't too hot for her, but I believe it will be okay because she is a hearty plant. I worry more about the AK-47. I have read a bunch of posts saying AK is difficult -- so far so good -- she is a beauty as well.

I'm hoping my new light will be in the mail today. I want to get it set up so I can clone the two ladies and then switch over to 12/12. Soon.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

What nutes are you using?  I am not sure that you want to go "aggressive" yet.


----------



## HemperFi

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> What nutes are you using?  I am not sure that you want to go "aggressive" yet.


 
Gh three part -- I only put the agressive mix on the WP clone. She can deal w/ it 

Got my speed controller in the mail today -- wish those seeds would come from Amsterdam -- not that I want to pop any more seeds right now, just because they were expensive, and I don't trust seed ppl any more.


----------



## Sol

Which controller did you get? I love mine, makes a world of difference. LOL- your funny- i give you 2 days, then we'll be reading-' popped 5 more seeds today':rofl: :rofl:   I'm just kidding


----------



## HemperFi

I don't have 5 more seeds, and I may need some soon if the seeds I planted the other day don't pop. But I will have a full tent no matter. And in December, when my crop is ready, I will have some to start flowering. and, yes, I AM funny. hehehe

The controler is called "The Speedster." It has variable, off, and full -- and low medium and high settings. Will tell you what I think of it when I have used it a while. 

I can't water more often w/ less nutes, Sol, I can only water when the plants need water, and that is about once a week. One of the three or four BIG mistakes us noobies make is giving our plants too much liquid. It causes a lot of problems which can ruin a crop as far as yield and quality are concerned. I will NOT make that mistake. I don't want my roots to swell and lock out nutes. I don't want a lot of stretch, or rot. I want my babies to be happy, and they are. THG is right. If I can only water once a week, then I should give them nutrients every time I water. My soil has nutrients in it, and I believe this lake water I am using has nutes in it as well. My soil drains well, but stays damp for a long time -- perhaps the vermiculite and perlite I put in there. I have a hydrometer and it tells me how much water they have. I'm just doing as I have been taught.

The other three BIG mistakes us noobs make have to do with light (not enough/too much), nutrients (too much/not enough), and ventilation (usually not enough) I will not make these mistakes either. I would be a fool to go against the advice I have gotten in this forum. I know I am more noobish than you Sol. Your first crop was amazing, but neither of us have a clue without these fine people who have grown for a lot of years and know what they are talking about. I am stoked that they are here to straighten me out sometimes. I have learned so much in so short a period of time it amazes me. 

Eventually I will bend this grow thingy around my own ideas and feelings, but if I had done that instead of coming in here -- and listening -- I probably wouldn't have a crop right now. 

That's why I have dedicated this grow to MP and especially those few people (you included, Sol) who are always ready to offer excellent advice and are always here to answer my (sometimes stupid) questions. I thank you all, and my plants are grateful as well -- I'm sure. 

sorry for going on so long 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

I just went into the tent and there were little bugs flying around -- I sprayed the room -- not the plants -- while I was doing this spray I looked at one of the plants and could swear it has Balls -- Do male plants show sex in vedge? Here is a pic:


----------



## HemperFi

here are some more


----------



## Roddy

Looks like balls to me...sorry!


----------



## HemperFi

thanks Roddy -- so I just pull it out of the pot, say a prayer and toss it in the trash?


----------



## HemperFi

Yes, THG -- a prayer to the Hemp Goddess.


----------



## HemperFi

Ok Puff, the sucka is out a here -- thanks


----------



## HemperFi

Damn -- another one. I didn't think they would show until they were on 12/12.


----------



## Sol

Wow,  that's a big answer.   I think you may have mis-understood what i meant above about watr/feed more often. In the converstaion you were trying to decide if you should feed once a month and water every week or something like that. Then THG suggested for you to water once a week and feed when you water. I then AGREED with her. Meaning you are feeding a lesser amount , more often, right? As opposed to a greater amount ,less often (like once a month). Also that was a crappy joke i said just cus' you mentioned you were waiting for seeds. Hemper, if you thought i was trying to slight you or maybe it seems i'm picking on you(?) nothing could be farther from the truth. I think your doing a fantastic job, you know what your talking about, your learning your stuff and believe me just cus' i grew 1 (ONE) single plant that looked nice i am the last person to be looking down on you or your plants or saying anything that implies that i know more that you ,so if i made you feel like that, i am sorry, it was'nt intended. I enjoy the feeling of community in this forum ,i think its one of the most attractive qualities about this place. It is what sets it apart from the 'other' forums and i would like to believe that i am part of that community and would never intend lessen your experience here. 
 On a lighter note- 'Speedster' same one i have- works well.


----------



## HemperFi

Here is another one -- isn't it?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Yes, another boy.  In any other circumstances we would be congratulating you.  I know it is hard at first, but if you have ever gone too long or not caught them, and they pollinated a whole crop it makes you feel better pulling the boys.

You will almost always get preflowers in vegging if you wait long enough.  I like to wait until they do show before putting them in 12/12, but sometimes I run out of space in my vegging area.

I pulled a big Beyond the Brain last night that was showing some balls.


----------



## HemperFi

Well, you are right, it is hard as hell to kill a beautiful plant, but I did. It ain't dead yet -- I can hear it crying from the trash can -- but it must be done -- sobeit. Better add a few more spins and spits to my cloning technique -- and prayers to the HEMP GODDESS. 

Thanks for stopping in THG.


----------



## HemperFi

I don't want to put them on 12/12 until I get the new fan and filter set up. They should be here today or tomorrow. And on the bright side, I have roomm now for the clones I'm going to take from the AK-47 and the White Power. My AC frooze up again this morning. I just turned off the light for an hour and all is well now, but I realize now I have to have the lights out in the morning hours, so I will set them to go out at 9PM and come back on at 9AM -- end of problem -- I hope -- what an adventure.


----------



## HemperFi

They had wonderful roots growing, but I see what you mean about the peat pots. If I ever use them again I will cut the sides of them to free up the root system before I put them in the big pots.


----------



## Roddy

Look at it this way, more room to play!!  And yes, an adventure indeed!


----------



## HemperFi

I guess the new clones won't be ready to go to 12/12 for a month or two -- so what I have in there now will be my first crop. If they all stay female I should have a tent full of buds, and the clones will be the next crop along with some Cheese and Camelicious I have coming in the mail. 

None of the seeds I planted the other day have popped -- Bad seeds? 

Patience!


----------



## HemperFi

Roddy said:
			
		

> Look at it this way, more room to play!!  And yes, an adventure indeed!


 
Yeah, there is always a bright side to things -- thanks Roddy.


----------



## HemperFi

Here is my first crop -- hope they stay female -- If they do they should fill up this tent -- can hardly wait. I'm out of weed again -- guess another trip to the dark-side will be necessary -- oh well.


----------



## HemperFi

Yep, Puff, as soon as the new fan and filter get here -- soon


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Here is my first crop -- hope they stay female -- If they do they should fill up this tent -- can hardly wait. I'm out of weed again -- guess another trip to the dark-side will be necessary -- oh well.



They are looking nice and lush and green.  I'm not sure that you are going to want them *all* to stay female.  I have 6 plants filling up 20 sq ft.  I don't know what I would do if all mine turned out female--I still have 6 unsexed plants in veg.  Don't think that is going to happen though.  I only have 1 out of 4 of the BTB looking girlish at this point...


----------



## HemperFi

I'm telling ya, too much is much better than not enough. 

I recieved the (big ***) fan and the filter -- there are no instructions whatever though. The filter came with a prefilter wrapped around it already, but there is another prefilter inside wrapped in plastic. Is this so I can either make it suck or blow through the actual filter? Do I need to put the other prefilter on the inside even if I'm going to have it sucking? 

Sure glad I bought the speed controller. The 530 CFM fan on high sounds like a jet engine. Once again it proves that more is better than not enough. I'm sure glad I can turn it down though. I also didn't realize how messy this thing is -- there is carbon all over the place.


----------



## HemperFi

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> They are looking nice and lush and green.  I'm not sure that you are going to want them *all* to stay female.  I have 6 plants filling up 20 sq ft.  I don't know what I would do if all mine turned out female--I still have 6 unsexed plants in veg.  Don't think that is going to happen though.  I only have 1 out of 4 of the BTB looking girlish at this point...


 
Thank you THG -- I think they look great. Can you tell what sex a plant is by the way they look in vedge? I don't doubt it at all. You are amazing.


----------



## HemperFi

The fan is called an EAP (elite air products) HD-6 -- the filter is 22" and the add said it had carbon in it from Austraila -- do you know, Puffin, if I need to put the other filter on the inside?


----------



## HemperFi

The price was $169.95 for the combination.


----------



## HemperFi

6" Carbon filter and fan -- Elite Air Carbon Filter #150522848519. From Thepoolspaguy.com -- has a 5 year warrantee -- grade RC-48 carbon. $169.95 shipped.


----------



## dman1234

i think it just a spare pre filter.

or its *the* pre filter, show us a pic if you can, 

why is there carbon everywhere, it shouldnt be leaking and the filter needs to packed tight with it, a gap in carbon means smell will get out.


----------



## HemperFi

I don't think it is a spare filter for the outside -- it was stuffed inside and is a
smaller than the filter already wrapped around the outside of the filter. I was figuring it went on the inside if you were going to blow air through the filter. What do you think -- do I need the inside filter if I'm going to suck air through it?


----------



## HemperFi

here is a pic: I didn't look at the end of it -- I don't guess you Can blow air through it.And yes, it looks like an extra filter for the outside.


----------



## HemperFi

It's an extra prefilter -- it already has one on the outside -- must be an extra because you CAN'T blow air through it.


----------



## HemperFi

The end of the prefilter was folded up when they packaged it and I guess some of the carbon leaked out in shipping -- it's a mess, but I think it's okay.


----------



## HemperFi

THANKs Puff. That's why you are the MVP


----------



## HemperFi

I will go and clean out the tent, get this puppy instaled and get this boat going 12/12. 

Thanks to yuo 2 dman.


----------



## HemperFi

An installation even Hammy's tent club would appreciate.


----------



## HemperFi

It's working like a champion. Thank you again. Now I have to get the plants back in there before Bubba eats on one -- he was just about to top one, and I caught him -- now he is sitting and barking at them lol.


----------



## HemperFi

Can't put it on top of the tent --There is only an inch or so of space and then boat. I can take the light up as high as I want -- It misses the filter, and the fan is out of the way as well. The yo-yo's will go soon. Thank you Puff.


----------



## HemperFi

In the Morning, I will clone the two clones, and then set the tent on 12/12 and watch the skank grow. I am truly excited.


----------



## HemperFi

Oh yeah, can't forget to switch out the MH with the HPS, and then watch the skank grow.


----------



## Killertea08

Hey HemperFi! Congrats on your grow I have been reading every page until now and I thought it would be a good time to say hi.  Glad to see everything is going well, and I can't wait to see some nugs!  I always to like to recommend "Molasses" to everyone that has never tried it.  Get un-sulphered of course at any local grocery store and add 1 tbsp to a gallon of water during flowering and it will plump up your buds.  Molasses works for the plant as a carbohydrate and it adds great smell and taste to your buds.  Now don't go crazy with it 1tbsp or 2 will be sufficient.  keep up the good work!


----------



## HemperFi

Wow, thank you for saying hello and the kind words. Welcome to the "Boat Grow, MP dedication Grow"

I will get some molasses for sure.

I just did the clone operation. Here are some pics :


----------



## HemperFi

I decided to clone the PMM as well. It looks like it might be some pretty good stuff. Hope I did it right. 

Bubba is already jealous of the girls -- wish I'd got a shot of him barking at them last night -- it was too funny. 

Now I have to go to town and pick up the new 600w light system. 

The trailer park ppl came up a knotch in my mind -- hell, if I didn't have this boat I'd be living in a trailer. They both work, pay their bills and delivered me some real nice little buds last night. Med quality, but I believe it will pale in comparrison to what is growing in the back of this little boat. 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Hmmm,


----------



## HemperFi

I had to trash the "Alien" -- he was looking good too. I'm down to exactly what I figured on -- 5 plants/3 strains. Sure happy I recieved those two clones in the mail. Here are a few pics of them before I put the HPS on them and flower these beauties out.


----------



## HemperFi

Comments are welcome -- so what do you pros think so far? THG has been into my little enterprise from the beginning, and I am very fond of her. She says it like it is -- But she wants me in a tub, surrounded by HO T-5s. I picture it often.  

Hick, Are you growing? I know this thing is more than just getting high to you. It doesn't matter if you are growing now --we know you know -- This is more to you than a few plants -- it's more like a movement. I commend you my man, Keep up the real work.

My heart goes out to you folk who are in pain. I'm just a little crippled, but not so much pain -- emotional pain -- but I know it's not the same -- lets get it legal.


----------



## HemperFi

What this is is a modified Hemper Lewis grow. Thanks Hamster.


----------



## HemperFi

some keys missing freom this keyoard --sorry-- working on it


----------



## Roddy

I think they're too young, should be showing alternating nodes. I think the stretch you're going to see when you flip will be greater than if you waited until alt nodes too. I also think you're wasting good space....the space ABOVE the plants!  You've got all that room up there, why limit your growth to those shorties?


----------



## HemperFi

I'm not real sure what you mean Roddy. I figure when they show sex, they are ready to flip. Alternating nodes? What space up there? They will grow into the space -- I hope -- stretch? No stretch yet. We will see.


----------



## HemperFi

The clones I took yesterday are still standing tall and perky -- one of the seeds popped last night -- the cutest little seedling you ever did see.  The girls in the tent are under the 95,000 lum HPS, and I think they like it fine. There is no stink in the boat whatever -- that filter is doing it's job wonderfully. Life is good -- was supposed to be the coldest day of the year, but the cold missed us and it is beautiful outside -- in the 70's. I hope you all have a great day.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Puffin, I will do as instructed.


----------



## HemperFi

I spoke too soon -- it's blowing and raining and dark out right now. I cleaned up the dingy and bailed out yesterday's rain, was going to take it to shore instead walking half a mile. Guess I'll have to walk.


----------



## Roddy

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I'm not real sure what you mean Roddy. I figure when they show sex, they are ready to flip. Alternating nodes? What space up there? They will grow into the space -- I hope -- stretch? No stretch yet. We will see.



Have they shown sex? Alternating nodes is when the plant is mature for the flip, sex may not show until after flip in many cases.

They'll stretch as soon as you flip. The change in lights means they'll continue to grow, just without light, meaning stretch. They tend to stretch less if taken to maturity (alternating nodes) before flip, but they all stretch to some degree.

How tall are those plants? Why flip so early if you have so much headroom? I mean, if I didn't have adequate light or enough headroom, I'd grow shorties, but it seems you have both?


----------



## Roddy

But you wait until after alternating nodes, right Puff?


----------



## HemperFi

They have already shown sex Roddy -- I have tossed the males, and the rest in there are def female. The clones are over a foot tall, and I know they are female. I was advised to flip them now -- I'll take a close-up and you tell me if they have "alternating nodes." I don't quite know what you mean. 

I recieved my new light system in the mail today. It is much bigger than the other one and came with a variable speed ballast and a High performance, Super HPS grow light (T46 Super). Plus another MH bulb, some more of those cheap hangers and  timer -- for about 80 bucks less -- sure pays to shop around these days. I hung it in the tent -- the one from the tent will be my vedging light, and I'll put the new variable ballast on it so I can vedge at whatever wattage I so desire. Very cool.


----------



## Roddy

:yeahthat: If you're seeing this off the MAIN STEM, your gals are ready to go!


----------



## HemperFi

Okay, everything is installed. I need some ducting, so I won't turn it on now, but it's at the top of my vedge box hanging and chillin and s***. The new light is blazing over the girls in the tent. It puts out a much larger foot print and is super bright, but I can put my hand on the glass and leave it there. My exhaust fan is the snizzle. I'm still learning where to set it, but it's a mother sucker -- for sure. Temp is 75 degrees in the tent. I'm wondering if I should feed them vedge nutes one more time? Pics:


----------



## Killertea08

I would just feed them bloom nute if you can get your hands on a guano product in a 1 gallon jug called "Budswel" buy it bro, its like 25 bucks and works great.  I make compost tea and add it in with a bloom nute, superthrive and maxicrop and every other week molasses.  Your buds are going to smell like candy haha.  Just remember that 2-3 weeks flush with plain ph adjusted non chlorinated water.  Or what I have done in the past to get my buds as swollen as possible is to get a product called "Final Flush" or any product that aids in flushing out all nutes this way I fertilize up to the last week then I flush with that stuff.  My buds still taste great and burn well.


----------



## Killertea08

On second thought give half grow and half bloom, slowly ween them off grow you don't want to much Nitrogen.  Oh found this for you aerate with air pump and air stones well for 2 days should smell earthy not stagnant if you have plenty of air you will be fine.  I dilute mine with water and see if my girls like it before I up the dose.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57919&highlight=compost


----------



## HemperFi

Solanero said:
			
		

> Wow,  that's a big answer.   I think you may have mis-understood what i meant above about watr/feed more often. In the converstaion you were trying to decide if you should feed once a month and water every week or something like that. Then THG suggested for you to water once a week and feed when you water. I then AGREED with her. Meaning you are feeding a lesser amount , more often, right? As opposed to a greater amount ,less often (like once a month). Also that was a crappy joke i said just cus' you mentioned you were waiting for seeds. Hemper, if you thought i was trying to slight you or maybe it seems i'm picking on you(?) nothing could be farther from the truth. I think your doing a fantastic job, you know what your talking about, your learning your stuff and believe me just cus' i grew 1 (ONE) single plant that looked nice i am the last person to be looking down on you or your plants or saying anything that implies that i know more that you ,so if i made you feel like that, i am sorry, it was'nt intended. I enjoy the feeling of community in this forum ,i think its one of the most attractive qualities about this place. It is what sets it apart from the 'other' forums and i would like to believe that i am part of that community and would never intend lessen your experience here.
> On a lighter note- 'Speedster' same one i have- works well.


 
Solanero, My friend, I missed this post. I've just gone back to see how long the little one has been growing, and I saw this post: Hey, you have never offended me in any way. I'm sorry if I have offended you. I wasn't lying when I said that I apperciate your input. I wondered why you had stopped lending your advice. This community is fantastic -- I am happy as well to a small part. Take it easy my friend.


----------



## Roddy

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> I would just feed them bloom nute if you can get your hands on a guano product in a 1 gallon jug called "Budswel" buy it bro, its like 25 bucks and works great.  I make compost tea and add it in with a bloom nute, superthrive and maxicrop and every other week molasses.  Your buds are going to smell like candy haha.  Just remember that 2-3 weeks flush with plain ph adjusted non chlorinated water.  Or what I have done in the past to get my buds as swollen as possible is to get a product called "Final Flush" or any product that aids in flushing out all nutes this way I fertilize up to the last week then I flush with that stuff.  My buds still taste great and burn well.




Know what you're giving and why, some products are great, some are just spending money. Not saying anything posted here is junk, just know why you're adding what you're adding. Unless you've made a run or two and know these products make a difference, you have no clue whether they are do or not. Unless you're organic, molasses is a waste.

I, and many here do not flush at finish, we feed to the end. And I'd never use a flush product anyway, water is all needed IF an emergency flush is ever needed.


----------



## Roddy

I do see alt nodes in some of those pics, Hemper, good deal!


----------



## HemperFi

Roddy said:
			
		

> I do see alt nodes in some of those pics, Hemper, good deal!


 
Well ALRIGHT then -- DANK on the way baby!

I'm not going to give my girls a bunch of stuff I don't know what will do to them, and I am with you on the flush thingy -- I want them to finish happy. 

Thanks Roddy -- I didn't figure they would have sexed if there wern't alt nodes.

I hear you Puffin.

I hung the other 600w MH in the vedge space last night and turned it on. The CFLs are chilling down in my state room -- I may give them to someone and give them a clone to play with -- if I have too many. They look good -- still green and standing tall.


----------



## HemperFi

I set the ballast at 75% in the vedge space -- I believe it is perfect, and it gave me twice as much space there for plants, and now I can even see them without having to move them around. Very nice set-up -- This is great fun.


----------



## smokster42

Hey Hemperfi. Nice lookin grow so far, great journel to follow.  How is the new light working for you. I have been thinking of getting one like you have with the dimmable  ballest. Do you mind telling were you got it?


----------



## HemperFi

smokster42 said:
			
		

> Hey Hemperfi. Nice lookin grow so far, great journel to follow.  How is the new light working for you. I have been thinking of getting one like you have with the dimmable  ballest. Do you mind telling were you got it?


 
Don't mind at all Bro, I got it off ebay from: Gotham hydrophonics.
600W MH digital ballast 6" air cooled tube grow light cool kit.
(280743706150)  $219.95 -- free shipping.

It is very sexy


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi--things are looking great!


----------



## HemperFi

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> HemperFi--things are looking great!


 
Made my day, Goddess


----------



## HemperFi

Buds Bunny said:
			
		

> _"It is very sexy "_
> 
> 
> now theres a man who's excited about his new light!
> 
> Looking like a green thumb over there for sure. Can't wait to see some pistols growing in there.....
> 
> peace HemperFi


 
So, what do you think? a couple of weeks before sign of bud? These are my first ones


----------



## HemperFi

I have a little vedge space now. I mounted the ballast on top of the frame and put it on 75%. The clones yesterday. They look identical today. I'm ignoring them. Pics:


----------



## ston-loc

congrats on the setup. JEALOUS! Looking great man!


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks ston, Welcome to the MP dedication grow. I take very little credit for this grow. The fine master growers here can take the credit. I'm just the messenger. Feel free to offer any advice. I'm soaking it up. 

Peace


----------



## Sol

Just got caught up on the last week or so. Sorry bout goin MIA but i may have gotten the the wrong impression from past posts. No problems, my mistake i musta forgot my :chillpill: 

 Girls are lookin fantastic, won't be long


----------



## HemperFi

Nice to hear from you Sol 

I can't wait BB -- this is too much fun.


----------



## HemperFi

look what I recieved today from my wonderful cuz.

It's from the mother of my AK-47.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

What a treat!  And it is like a preview if you have a clone from hence this came.

:48:


----------



## Lemon Jack

A treat indeed   looks good


----------



## smokster42

Hey Hemp. Thanks for the heads up on the light purchase. I've got a 4x2x4 tent coming from Gothem on monday. I just love tracking my stuff. Gonna order a fan and filter from them when the time comes. I'll have to check out their light as well. I was thinking that the adjustable ballist sounded like the goddesses meow. I have just finished reading this whole journal and I must say, you are becoming the man, no youda man, no you da man. I enjoy how you handle all the "constructive, instructive and productive" critisizm/grow comments. Your attitude reflects your life experiences. I like what you are doing and am in your corner cheering. Peace out bro.


----------



## smokster42

If I had a cousin like hemperFi has I'd have to kiss em. Hug, Big ol slobery kiss. Man or women, Kiss em.


----------



## Killertea08

Nice buds, nice cuz!  He Hemp, I read this in Soma's Organic growing book.  When you have some of your buds ready to smoke, roll a nice joint then roll it on one of your plants that is in flower and ready to harvest to cover it with resin and light her up, your gonna fly high lol, just don't fall off the boat LOL.


----------



## HemperFi

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> What a treat!  And it is like a preview if you have a clone from hence this came.
> 
> Yes Goddess, I have five clones under the dome of this plant -- they look good so far.


----------



## HemperFi

Damn Smokster -- almost brought tears to my eyes to read such compliments. I am filtering everything through my own experienced filter, but basically, I have only followed specific instruction. If the enviornment is right, the plants will thrive. Give credit to the fine people who run this show -- they do the real work. I am but the messenger.

I have no problem with giving my cuz and her husband a kiss on the lips -- he may balk at the idea though -- I think I'll just love them, like you do family. You got that right Puff.

KillerT, this leads right into why I came in here tonight. I didn't realize there would be so many posts -- ain't it cool? -- What I was going to do is give a report on my cousins AK=-47 -- and basically here it is: i think the high is wonderful. It's a cerebrial, relaxing, introspective high -- nice -- the problem is the taste and smell. I believe they harvested it early, and then didn't cure it right.It doesn't have the stink I so desire, and the buds seem a little loose. I will tell them what I think -- it's the way I roll -- and I will grow their weed better than they do.


----------



## HemperFi

Puffin, this post made so much sense I went and re-trimed my cuz's buds. You were right they had nice little hard nugs under the leaves. Pics:


----------



## HemperFi

I put them back in the jar for a little cure, but it already smells a lot better. Thanks Bro.


----------



## HemperFi

ahere are the ladies today -- and the clones I am ignoring.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Woo-hoo.  Your babies are coming right along.  Before you know it you will be smoking your own.

I'm also think that your cuz may have clipped those a little early.  I also like to remove every bit of leaf material I can as I believe that it smokes harsh.  Also AK 47 has the rep of being quite a stinker--if you have no smell, I would say that maybe something wasn't done right.  I'm positive that you can improve things!


----------



## Roddy

Yeah, it'll be great if you can go back to cuz with some stinky stuff


----------



## getnasty

If my cousin gave me a jar with those contents, I'd be humping his or her leg, family or not. LOL Now I wish we were related. 

-nasty


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

getnasty said:
			
		

> If my cousin gave me a jar with those contents, I'd be humping his or her leg, family or not. LOL Now I wish we were related.
> 
> -nasty



LOL--no offense, but I'm glad I'm not _your_ cousin :giggle:


----------



## HemperFi

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Woo-hoo.  Your babies are coming right along.  Before you know it you will be smoking your own.
> 
> I'm also think that your cuz may have clipped those a little early.  I also like to remove every bit of leaf material I can as I believe that it smokes harsh.  Also AK 47 has the rep of being quite a stinker--if you have no smell, I would say that maybe something wasn't done right.  I'm positive that you can improve things!


 
I believe that is what I will do THG -- I'll just grow it out like it is suposed to be and then send them a sample. They will know they did something wrong -- because they did do something wrong -- it may be that 12/1 light cycle they are playing with -- or (what I think) they clipped it tp early. I can't blame them too much though -- they are pretty broke and needed to pay bills. I'm pretty sure I can improve things -- they are growing at an amazing rate on 12/12 light.


----------



## HemperFi

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--no offense, but I'm glad I'm not _your_ cousin :giggle:


 
My mother's twin sister's kid. My sweet, sweet cuz -- she is a treat, but no kisses -- some nice hugs though


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Hemper, I did not mean the cuz remark for _you_.

I was talking to nasty...."If my cousin gave me a jar with those contents, I'd be humping his or her leg, family or not. LOL Now I wish we were related.   nasty"


----------



## HemperFi

I know that Goddess -- I might kiss you -- don't see me humpin any legs though lol.


----------



## HemperFi

It just occured to me that I may never have to buy weed again. What a wonderful feeling.


----------



## Killertea08

> KillerT, this leads right into why I came in here tonight. I didn't realize there would be so many posts -- ain't it cool? -- What I was going to do is give a report on my cousins AK=-47 -- and basically here it is: i think the high is wonderful. It's a cerebrial, relaxing, introspective high -- nice -- the problem is the taste and smell. I believe they harvested it early, and then didn't cure it right.It doesn't have the stink I so desire, and the buds seem a little loose. I will tell them what I think -- it's the way I roll -- and I will grow their weed better than they do.



Nice smoke report Hemp!  Yeah you can't rush the drying and curing process, I read DJ Shorts grow book and I love his drying technique.  I don't give water for 2 days before I harvest so the buds are not so wet.  24hrs of darkness, i've heard brings out some extra resin, not sure if its true but I do it. I chop and hang them up in a dark room with a light breeze.  When the buds appear dry on the out side I put them in paper bags to bring out the moisture in the stems.  I hang up back up again until the stems snap off not just bend over.  I then do another light trim for my connoisseur taste and then jar them for 2 weeks periodically opening the jars to let out moisture build up.  I take my time and make sure I don't get mold due to excessive moisture.  I should start checking my temps and humidity levels when i'm drying but I always forget to do it.  Ask around and i'm sure someone knows.  The girls look great keep it up.


----------



## HemperFi

WOW Puffin, really sorry to hear that -- reminds me to go have a close look at my plants.


----------



## HemperFi

Thank You Killer -- I plan to do just that ;-)

peace bro


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I know that Goddess -- I might kiss you -- don't see me humpin any legs though lol.



Thank god!  I do want us to be friends after all.  Not even my dogs get to do *that* (the humping I mean, I love the kisses).


----------



## HemperFi

We are in a transition stage. After going through the sex, clone and flip stages, I find myself sitting here and watching them grow. Once in a while I turn a knob a little and then realize they don't need me right now. 

I picked up the seeling in the 5" peat pot and saw roots coming threw the bottom, so I transplanted it into a 3 gal pot, raised the light a little and put it back under 450w of MH in the vedging area. I cut the peat pot up considerably. I need to get some more of them to put the clones in when they have roots. I'll put them on a box. There should be plenty of room for them. They haven't changed a bit in four days, which I take for a good sign. *fingers crossed*
Here is a pic of the transplant. Homie don't get no stretch. The top temp is right there and the bottom is in the tent.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> idk. my personaly prefrences goes against almost everything in that post. you want to water right up to harvest, the 24 hours of darkness really does nothing. the paper bag just destroys trichs, use a jar to bring back out the mosture. a light breeze is going to cause buds to dry too fast. if you dry to the stems snap, especially in the middle of the buds, you over dried. they should almost snapp, have a whitish color, but still slightly bendable, this will create a better cure, and taste. then when out of the jar the stems will snap.  this is all my opinion though, everyone seems to have thier own way, i think this one is all about personal prefrence.



I'm pretty much with Puffin on drying and curing.  I pretty much do as he has explained, for the reasons that he has explained.


----------



## Roddy

:yeahthat: A slower cure means a better taste. Remember the cure ends at a certain humidity (I'm thinking 55%, but am stoned), and cannot be restarted once under that magic number. Cures of months to years can be done if done right, I've still got some LSD and OG from 5-6 months back.

Mine usually hang only a few to 5 days, not sure how mine dry so fast.....can't complain though LMAO


----------



## HemperFi

Okay then, I will hang them for a day or two or three and then depending on how dry they are, I'll put them in jars for 24 hours and then lay them out again for a day -- then back in the jars -- then burp daily for a while -- a couple of weeks should take care of a good basic cure -- how's that?


----------



## HemperFi

Isn't it the most fun to open the tent after 12 hours and see your ladies again? Do you want to see? And look how perky the little one I transplanted last night got over night (I put it on 50% 300w). The clones are lookning just as they did when I put them in the dome 6 days ago. I burp and spray them in the morning, burp them again at night and ignore them the rest of the time -- seems to be working. When should I look for roots?


----------



## getnasty

Start looking for roots soon if they've been in there for 6 days. I've heard of people getting roots as early as 5 days, but that's not frequent. I'd say to check them every day this week, you should be getting close.

Also, THG: Lol 


-nasty


----------



## Roddy

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Okay then, I will hang them for a day or two or three and then depending on how dry they are, I'll put them in jars for 24 hours and then lay them out again for a day -- then back in the jars -- then burp daily for a while -- a couple of weeks should take care of a good basic cure -- how's that?



Not sure why you'd lay them out? I'd hang them for 3-5 days (likely longer than shorter), until the stem nearly snaps. Then cut from stem and jar, opening jar a few minutes or more daily as needed. I get to where I open mine around once a week or less. Laying them out...seems you're gonna lose trichs the more you move them around?


----------



## HemperFi

I see what you mean Roddy -- okay, I'll do as you instruct.


----------



## Roddy

Ah, I see where the laying out came from. Yes, this is a step you can do if it's needed, usually not needed if dried enough before jarring. This is a great technique I use, Hick has it right by the numbers:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54451


----------



## HemperFi

Very interesting, I'm glad I have time to think it over and read Hick's sticky again a few times. I went shopping today for stuff to kick up my buds a bit. I won't go to the hydro store I have been going to -- the nursery had everything and more and less expensive by a bunch. This is what i bought:


----------



## HemperFi

Dr. Q's Plant tonic -- to relieve stress and promote growth. Cha Ching 9/50/10 for late flowering. FoxFarm Big Bloom to fatten up the flowers. Hope I don't hurt the plants with this stuff. I just thought that they are doing so well they wouls probably be able to deal with some additives. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Locked

Just be careful using additives....you can go over board and cause major problems. I am very Leary of the MJ additive companies. Most in my opinion are snake oil salesman at best and in some cases death and disease peddlers with their carcinogenic additives. Jmo


----------



## HemperFi

I'll take it easy. I was thinking some Big Bloom along the way, and Cha Ching near the end is all. Perhaps a tea out of BB, Blood Meal, Bone meal and Bat guano w/ some cal mag. I don't know.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Just be careful using additives....you can go over board and cause major problems. I am very Leary of the MJ additive companies. Most in my opinion are snake oil salesman at best and in some cases death and disease peddlers with their carcinogenic additives. Jmo



I'm not much for those additives either.  I have tried a couple of different things over the years, but nothing really seemed to make much of a difference in bud growth, density, etc.


----------



## Roddy

:yeahthat: Up a bit I tried to tell you to know what you were using and why. Some is merely a waste of money, some might even hurt more than help!


----------



## HemperFi

Big Bloom is just an organic fertilizer, Dr.Q's is a stress remover for transplanting, The only additive I bought was the Cha Ching, and all it is are micr nutes. I don't think any of this stuff will hurt my ladies. If they were sick or ailing I wouldn't even consider giving them anything extra, but they are real healthy and I believe can deal with something extra. Hell, I was reluctant to give them ANY nutrients at first -- perhaps I'll experiment on a single plant.


----------



## Rosebud

Have you guys any experience with hygrozyme?

I haven't read the whole journal so forgive me if you have discussed this. I just upped my supply of more crap for my plants... I think i wasn't using enough this summer grow. I was so reluctant to use a lot of nutes, and i don't know why.
Sorry to hijack.


----------



## HemperFi

Rosebud, I have wondered If you were even looking in here. You, dear lady, are welcome to jack this forum anytime you so desire. 

hygrozyme is beyond me ...

I was also reluctant to feed my plants -- but with just once a week watering, and them looking so good, it was difficult for me with such limited experience. 

I've seen what you grow Rosy, I hope everything is going well this grow for you.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> only thing i see no point for is the Dr.Q's, a wate of money . the cha ching can burn your plants if not careful but when properly doses youll get some thick swollen buds at the end, i use a product like it, been so long since i havent though i dont know how much of a differnece there really is.
> 
> i usally just use Sea-Cal, Sea-Mag, Snowstorm/ Purple Maxx, and Ginormous. once in awhile i use my Honey Hydro for some carbs.


 
Thank you Puffin, The Dr.Q's will be returned unopened. 

What do you think of an organic tea? Perhaps a little bat guano, bone meal, blood meal, cal mag, and Big Bloom?


----------



## Rosebud

thank you for the welcome HemperFi.  That is what happened in my world, i did well with very little feed and my crops were great.for three years  then...holy crap did that change this summer. I just bought more of the whole Roots organic line. I would post and lots of great help and they all said something lacking...well when i started reading I think the peeps were all right, i was lacking everything. So we will see, this is going to be a learning curve for me too. Lets do it Hemp!


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Have you guys any experience with hygrozyme?



I am not an organic gardener by any stretch of the imagination...didn't even play one on tv but I always thought hygrozyme was the most important part. I was under the impression that this was done first and it was responsible for building your micro herd that wld do all the hvy lifting as far as breaking down nutrients and making them available to your plants.  Then again I cld be wrong and just talking dog farts.


----------



## Sol

Hygrozyme is an added to make your nutrients easily available for your plants. Some ppl swera by it, i have'nt used it yet but plan to. I too was researching on its use and sounds like it could give an edge,  i understand the theory behind it but hygrozyme is'nt the only thing that can be used to do the same thing, although it is effective. Duh, i use Cannazyme ,basically same thing


----------



## Rosebud

Sounds good to me Hammy, not the dog farts, sounds like you  have picked up a few things hanging around here huh. I have learned nothing. lol...  I knew nothing of hygrozyme. I am a outdoor organic  floral farmer why didn't i know about hygrozyme? I have it now...am embarrassed to say what i spent on nutes..Look out, ready for burn. lol I am being careful. I promise.


----------



## HemperFi

Me too -- I've made up some bloom nutes -- GH three part, cal-mag -- I don't know if the chemical nutes will work with the Big Bloom, so I left it out. I will use the Cha Ching sparingly in later stages of flower. What do you think?


----------



## Rosebud

One of the hardest things about organics is you have to be aware of the deficiency before they happen. I think use it at half the amount of what the bottle says to use first.


----------



## Sol

I think you'll do awesome , judging by your babies so far, happy dayz r' ahead.


----------



## HemperFi

I truly admire your wish to be organic. Perhaps one day I'll give it a try -- seems a little complicated tho -- I KNOW you will get it right rosy.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Sol -- I'm lovin this experience. Quite the boat cruise -- no port in site yet, but I see land on the horizon.


----------



## HemperFi

I've been trying to post a pic of the difference between femmed and topped plants -- I tried to femme these two plants -- one got femmed and the other topped -- I'm betting the femmed one developes more weight.


----------



## Roddy

Grow babies, grow!!  Better :48: while we're waiting, my friend, it's a long way to that land you see! :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

They look very nice Hemper.


----------



## HemperFi

You ain't lying Roddy -- Got one all twisted up sitting here winking at me -- the cuz's buds are curing nicely in the jar -- doesn't smell near as grassy as it did. Turning into some real nice s***... I love the AK-47 high. I looked at the clones this morning -- I shoved the stem right threw the little pod on some of them -- they look good still tho -- I hope like hell they do their thing and develope some roots -- one of them has a little root coming out -- I only looked at a few of them -- freaked me out and I stopped. -- tomorrow I'll get a good look. This is what they look like on the 7th day.


----------



## HemperFi

Thank you Rosebud -- means a lot to me to hear you say.


----------



## Roddy

Are there 18 clones in that thing??


----------



## HemperFi

There are 14 of them Roddy. -- 5 AK-47, 5 White Power, and 4 of the Poison Mighty Might which is "Not recomended for cloning," according to something THG came up with. I thought I'd try anyway.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> There are 14 of them Roddy. -- 5 AK-47, 5 White Power, and 4 of the Poison Mighty Might which is "Not recomended for cloning," according to something THG came up with. I thought I'd try anyway.



That was when we thought it was an autoflowering plant.  Regular photo strains are okay.


----------



## Roddy

Yeow, you're gonna have quite the garden when those grow up!!


----------



## HemperFi

I sure hope so Roddy, but it seems to come out just right no matter how I over plan. I like redundency. But I really haven't a clue -- just what I read, and what makes sense to me. I'm tryin....


----------



## HemperFi

Here they are tonight just before and after the lights went off:


----------



## HemperFi

Yes, I topped the little one. She was ready.


----------



## Roddy

Looking green, my friend!


----------



## Killertea08

Those girls are putting some weight on for sure!  Keep it up Hemp, here let's smoke a doobie and watch um get fat.    :48:  :icon_smile:


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Roddy, Killer, BB -- I think they look pretty good too -- I fed the AK-47 some flowering nutes I made last night -- she was ready. Hope she like them.


----------



## HemperFi

I got into the clones this morning. I had pushed the stem right threw the little pod on a lot of them, but they look okay. I just stuffed them back in the pod and put them back in the dome. Another week perhaps -- they look happy.

One of the Poison Mighty Mights has roots already. I'm thinking something with Poison, Mite, and the initials "PMM" has got to be some good weed.


----------



## HemperFi

WE are doing a good job Puff. It wouldn't be nearly as nice without your and everyone elses help and advice -- It's OUR grow bro.


----------



## HemperFi

Question of the day: Will chemical nutes kill organic soil? Can I make an organic soil w/ bone meal, blood meal, bat guano/ worm castings, perlite, vermiculite and FoxFarm Ocean Forrest -- and then use GH three part chems to fert the plants?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> i see foxfarms is recommending sort of what i do, i dont have "their" products though.
> 
> Garden tip: Start with Open Sesame® in the fifth or sixth week of a plants life. Once bud set begins feed with Beastie Bloomz® for a two week period. After flowers are fully formed, switch to Cha Ching® and continue through harvest. Feed with every other watering. For high-powered results, start indoor plants in our Light Warrior® Agro-Ponic® Grow Medium, and use our premium Ocean Forest® Potting Soil for container plants.



I know a guy that uses all 3 of these--Open Sesame, Beastie Bloomz and Cha Ching.  I am really less than impressed with his grows and the density of his buds although he is growing good genetics.  Consequently, I haven't put much faith in any of them as a bloom booster or aiding is essential oil production, etc, etc--all the things that FF claims....


----------



## Rosebud

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Question of the day: Will chemical nutes kill organic soil? Can I make an organic soil w/ bone meal, blood meal, bat guano/ worm castings, perlite, vermiculite and FoxFarm Ocean Forrest -- and then use GH three part chems to fert the plants?



Yes it will kill the soil. In organic we feed the soil and the soil in kind will feed the plant, hopefully. I don't know if all  the beneficial bacteria and microbes will be killed, but I think they will be. That's a drag huh.


----------



## HemperFi

Yeah, that's a drag -- I was hoping to have the best of both worlds. One way or the other? Okay.


----------



## HemperFi

Question #2: How many roots on a clone before transplanting?


----------



## HemperFi

Thr reason I ask is because I have read a lot of differences of opinion -- is it like seeds? Do you want the roots in soil as soon as possible? Some say to let them root until they are pushing themselves out of the holder, and then prune the roots. What's up with that?


----------



## Rosebud

When the clone starts growing leaves it is time to plant it.

I never prune roots on purpose. Well, if they are supper root bound I have.


----------



## Rosebud

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's a drag -- I was hoping to have the best of both worlds. One way or the other? Okay.



Chemical ferts are made from salts and that is what kills the good stuff in organic.


----------



## HemperFi

Thank you Rosy. Glad you finally came into my life.


----------



## HemperFi

Here is the clone that is growing roots -- is it ready to plant?


----------



## Roddy

Yep! IMHO at least....


----------



## Roddy

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Question of the day: Will chemical nutes kill organic soil? Can I make an organic soil w/ bone meal, blood meal, bat guano/ worm castings, perlite, vermiculite and FoxFarm Ocean Forrest -- and then use GH three part chems to fert the plants?



*Test 4 Fox Farm Full line = Grow Big (6-4-4)- Tiger Bloom (2-8-4)- Big Bloom (0.01-0.3-0.7)- Open Sesame (5-45-19)- Beastie Bloomz (0-50-30) - Cha-ching (9-50-10) 

I've been eager to write about Fox farm for some time. It's an extremely popular and effective chemical based product. If you've read the above information than you understand the importance of a "living" substrate. A diverse and rich bacterial and fungal balanced medium contains enough beneficial organisms to out compete pathogens and disease causing bacteria and creates accessible stored nutrient content. Chemical fertilizers kill off much of the microbial life and allow for limited forms of absorption and resistance to disease. When some microbial life dies off the fragile "circle of life" follows. If for example we eliminated bacterial life, this will lead to an abundance of fungus. Enzymes produced from fungus are acidic. This drives the pH down creating nutrient lock-up and unattractive environments for life, specifically bacteria. Fox farm definitely suffers from this chemical kill off scenario. *

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50463


----------



## HemperFi

Very interesting Roddy -- I guess it truly is one way or the other. I'm going with chems for now -- I don't feel qualified to go organic as of yet. Here is my little garden this morning:


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks BB, yeah, there are a few hairs growing -- I'm too excited.


----------



## Roddy

My first couple of grows was with FF, works great! I just got tired of buying good soil so I could kill it lol and went to organics! 

Good looking grow, my friend!


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Roddy, Means a lot coming from someone as tallented a grower as you. I feel good concerning my caretakership of this little first grow. It is clean, green, and a working machine. I'm pleased beyond words.

peace


----------



## Rosebud

Your plants look great, and I agree your clone is ready. Good job.


----------



## HemperFi

The clone is a Poison Mighty Might. The only one so far to grow roots. I'm gonna put a White Power in that hole 

I twisted up a fatty, and the Cuz's AK-47 is just fine. I am getting that "smell" when I break up the tight, little buds, and The high is strong yet mellow -- I like to take a deep hit off the joint and then a nose hit from the burning tip -- MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> -- I like to take a deep hit off the joint and then a nose hit from the burning tip -- MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM



LOL--I do that all the time, too.  A nice deep hit and then find a little bit more room in your lungs and take a nice little nose hit as the smoke whaffs up.....it always give me a little ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## HemperFi

We do roll in a simular mind set Goddess -- different, yet simular -- as I picture a hot tub surrounded with T5 fixtures and something in the water making my roots grow....


----------



## HemperFi

Forgot the:


----------



## Sol

Lookin great Hemper. I like the stage where the stems start doing that zigzag pattern ,saw it starting in one pic, that will all fill in nicely.


----------



## HemperFi

Here is a pic. I know you are all pic whores like I am -- it blows my mind that I can go in there, take a picture and then in just mins show it to you all -- I like seeing them in here too  The temps are in the vedge and flower spaces -- I'm lovin this set up.


----------



## HemperFi

Oh yeah, they are under 300w of light.


----------



## HemperFi

Okay, I just bought a new keyboard, and it works fine


----------



## HemperFi

Solanero said:
			
		

> Lookin great Hemper. I like the stage where the stems start doing that zigzag pattern ,saw it starting in one pic, that will all fill in nicely.


 
Isn't it wonderful? To see them coming into flower, and to know they are healthy and of good quality. It feels soooo good Sol. I know you know this already, but my first grow -- ain't it sweet?


----------



## smokster42

Hey Hemp. The plants look great. You and the Hamster fella have inspired me. I have just started my 1st grow and I feel the excitement. You have done an amazing job keeping the plants healthy looking. I'm planning on using some new LED lights for my grow and thought about trying to do a journal but I don't think I could hold a candle to yours the way you have managed to keep the peanut gallery involved. The peps that have been following you have been very helpful and they should all be proud that they can say they still have passion for what they do and compassion for those who are new at growing. With so many ME people in this world it is nice to know that there are still good people on this soil that will take the time to help, or at least pass on some of their passion and knowledge. Keep up the good work and I'll keep watching and learning and even share in the excitement with all you good people.


----------



## HemperFi

smokster42 said:
			
		

> Hey Hemp. The plants look great. You and the Hamster fella have inspired me. I have just started my 1st grow and I feel the excitement. You have done an amazing job keeping the plants healthy looking. I'm planning on using some new LED lights for my grow and thought about trying to do a journal but I don't think I could hold a candle to yours the way you have managed to keep the peanut gallery involved. The peps that have been following you have been very helpful and they should all be proud that they can say they still have passion for what they do and compassion for those who are new at growing. With so many ME people in this world it is nice to know that there are still good people on this fcked up soil that will take the time to help, or at least pass on some of their passion and knowledge. Keep up the good work and I'll keep watching and learning and even share in the excitement with all you good people.


 
Yes, you are so right. All I can suggest is to set it up for the planfs, make sure you have what they need. Most everything I have been told has to do with what the plants require. If you give them that, they will give you what you so desire from them. These fine people in here have made it possible for me to grow some very fine, healthy, happy plants. I am very grateful.


----------



## HemperFi

If you give a man a fish you will feed him for a day -- if you teach him to fish, you will feed him for life.

If you give a man a joint, you will get him high for a few hours. If you teach a man to grow, you will keep him high forever. 

Thank you MP!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Plants are looking stellar!  You are going to be smoking your own before you know it.


----------



## HemperFi

The lights in the flower room go on at 11am. It's a good time for me because I love to sleep late in the morning, and I am up late most nights. I love having the "chores" to do when the lights come on. This morning I transplanted a clone (another PMM), Fed the WP some flowering nutes. She was ready -- man there are hairs jumping out of my ladies everywhere. I have lost any sense of urgency -- no hurries -- it takes time to get things right. It's a good life. I just hope I don't run out of the Cuz's AK-47 before I have something of my own to smoke -- it will be close.


----------



## HemperFi

Around six weeks ago, I had a plan. I was going to grow some weed. I didn't have much of a clue, but I was determined. I sat out doing everything wrong -- I started over. I came in here and listened, argued, complied, and just a short time later look what I have in my garden -- it's amazing I tell you.


----------



## Locked

Yeah Buddy....... 
You got the green thumb now homey.......keep it going HF. Looking great.:icon_smile:


----------



## bho_expertz

Very nice Hemper. I think that trying to save money in this hobby is a bad start. There are needs that needs to be fullfiled. You are going to have a great grow for sure.

Again very nice. Happy growing.


----------



## HemperFi

Yes, BB, that is a pretty little plant, but the producers will be the two next to it -- the White Power & AK-47 -- there are bunches of bud sites on both plants. You know I'm beginning to wonder how much of a yeald I'm going to get. I guess everyone does when they begin to flower. Anyway, I won't count the chickens before I eat the horse (or however that goes) and I will demonstrate extreem patience. I just luv looking at them -- it's theraputic. Bubba is pissed off at both me and the plants. I'll be back there just chillin, and I'll hear him standing at the top of the steps in the salon just a verbalizing. When I look out he has this expression on his little mug like, "Come play with ME for a change." I always do. He's my best buddy.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks to both of you BHO, Hammy -- you both have helped bunches with this little grow. It is looking good though, isn't it?


----------



## smokster42

Man those girls have taken off. When you look back just a week they have sky rocketed. WTG


----------



## HemperFi

If the roots are healthy and working the nutes threw them, and the fan leaves are healthy and doing their job of converting the nutrients into sugars, and there are no major issues, it should come out to be some pretty good smoke -- don't ya think?


----------



## HemperFi

Of course the temps must be right and the air must be circulated --and you should sing to them and talk to them, I look at them as a welcome addition to my family.


----------



## bho_expertz

Half way but the difficult part is still ahead ... But with all the help of MP you will sort everything out :aok:


----------



## HemperFi

Half way... and you say the easy part is over? ~A


----------



## HemperFi

sorry -- I was thinking this morning how the hard part is out of the way. I just have to watch them grow and figure out when they are finished, then dry and cure -- right? I'm transpoting the third clone this morning -- all of them the Mighty Might strain. The others will root though, so I will have the next crop vedging. Is there something I'm forgetting?


----------



## bho_expertz

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I just have to watch them grow and figure out when they are finished, then dry and cure -- right?



Said like that almost sounds easy  :icon_smile:


----------



## HemperFi

I wanted you to see the roots on this Mighty Might clone -- They seem to clone well.


----------



## HemperFi

And while you are at it -- take a look at that green thumb


----------



## HemperFi

Greenish -- I should say.


----------



## HemperFi

Here are the girls this morning. They are thriving, and the bud development is remarkable. I'm loving this.


----------



## HemperFi

Here is a group shot, and the vedge space getting some action. The last PMM clone will be ready to plant tomorrow. I'm hoping the AK and WP sprout some roots. I am suposed to have some seeds coming. It is going on three weeks since I ordered them though.


----------



## HemperFi

Okay Puffin -- I have been putting it off, but I just got back from town and nothing -- i'll call. Tomorrow -- It's Sunday in Euro -- I think.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Bummer bout the seeds hemper that sucks. But your plants look nice


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Jack, I'll figure out the seed thing. It's okay -- no worries.


----------



## HemperFi

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> yeah youll probably have to wait till tomorrow night (their morning)
> 
> you have tracking number? stuck at origin post thing or something?


 
Yeah, I have a number in an e-mail they sent me three weeks ago when they said they had been shipped. I'll call with that number tomorrow -- night.


----------



## HemperFi

Here is the question of the day: When I put the AK-47 and the WP clones in the rapid rooters, I pressed them right threw the little pods. I have a feeling when I did this the rooting powder was rubbed off, and that is why the PMM rooted so fast -- they were too weak to go threw the pods and have all rooted. Can I pull the WP and AK clones out of the pods and re-rootone them and then replace them in the pods and back into the cloner? They are all still green and perky and look like they did when I clipped them. What do you think -- ever do what I am talking about?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

No.  I would not do that.  I almost always poke my clones all the way through the rapid rooters.  Some strains just root faster and easier than others.  I say just let them go.  If they have started to root and you pull them out of the cubes, you will pull the roots out.


----------



## HemperFi

WEll, I did half of them before I came back here expecting to see just what you said. I was sitting there looking at them and wondering what I could do for them -- just trying to help -- sheesh -- what a noob!


----------



## HemperFi

I needed a little experiment. They are saying the hardest part of this grow is yet to come, but to tell you ther truth, this thing is running on autopilot. All I have to do is figure out which plant needs to be fed next -- and that can be days apart. I'm growing more white hairs than my plants. lol


----------



## HemperFi

They gonna re-root like a teenage boy in the back seat with his date at a drive in theater. Quick!


----------



## smokster42

Do you peel any of the stems skin off with a razor blade or just dip the stem in the powder? The girls look fabulous darlink. Ha ha ha


----------



## HemperFi

I razored em up nice -- like that first smooth shave... MMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## HemperFi

I want you to tell me -- if they look this good at 5 days of flower --what will they look like after 8 or ten weeks?


----------



## OGie

Whats up you guys  best seeds are in cali


----------



## HemperFi

I want to tell you folks how this whole experience has ... centered me... for a lack of a better discription. I have not just been centered, I have a direction. I have another adventure in my life. I'm loving this grow thingy -- but I really love smoking weed -- ever since the first time I got real stoned, it has been a part of my life. To think I can grow my own, and not have to deal with the outside world, is simply incredible. My gangster friend called wanting to sell me some weed. He's actually a pretty good friend I've known for a long time -- one of my former students -- -- it went from him selling me weed to him buying my weed. Pretty cool. Life is good 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

OGie said:
			
		

> Whats up you guys  best seeds are in cali


 
That's exactly what we are after my friend -- the BEST seeds  -- a little more info would be nice


----------



## HemperFi

Goddess, that avatar is who you are. It is what you fade into and out of as your lives progress. I can picture you as truly beautiful -- I know your heart is beautiful. I could give you such fine, sweet kisses as your heart would quake to feel again -- as we both fade away into oblivion. Hmmm -- better put away the booze lol 

Peace


----------



## Hick

OGie said:
			
		

> Whats up you guys  best seeds are in cali


heee hee he... ONE _"opinion"_....


----------



## HemperFi

So, I opened the tent, and there they are -- smiling at me stretching and yawning as they awaken. My babies are growing up. They have hair in their nether regions, and they are talking dirty and telling rebald jokes. Teenages, what are you going to do? I tease them and tell them there are males with gooey pollen waiting for them to be ready, and the girls giggle, but they are getting ready for sure. I look at the growth they have put on in the last 6 days under the HPS, and I try and extropolate what they might look like in 10 weeks -- damn, I'm gonna have a pile of buds. A couple of the smaller clones in the dome are flowering. I guess they will have to revedge -- they have roots. There isn't much for me to do. I feel as though the major hurdles are behind me. I know the drying and curing are the next very important step, but that isn't going to happen for a couple of months. In the mean time, I guess I'll feed them when they need feeding -- about once a week -- and just sit and watch them grow. I have two seedlings and four clones sitting under 300w of MH in the vedging space. There is still plenty of room for more. I just about fried the smallest seedling by putting too much light on it, but it is coming around -- looks like it has a skin condition. The big seedling is a monster. Kushish and growing hella fast. I sure hope it is a girl. I'm watching a ball game, smokin some Cuz bud, smiling from ear to ear -- wonder what the rich people are doing. 

Peace


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I want you to tell me -- if they look this good at 5 days of flower --what will they look like after 8 or ten weeks?


 
That plant has only been flowering 5 days????


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I want you to tell me -- if they look this good at 5 days of flower --what will they look like after 8 or ten weeks?



Amazing for only 5 days into flowering.  What strain have you got there?


----------



## HemperFi

Today's meger offering:


----------



## Sol

Looks great, so fast too. Which one is that leafy monster on the bottom? 2nd last pic


----------



## HemperFi

It's the Poison Mighty Might. Turning into a pretty interesting plant strain. Can't wait to taste it.


----------



## HemperFi

Sol, thanks for stopping by, that is also a Poison Mighty Might, and I bet that little bush has the best bud of the lot.


----------



## Rosebud

They look great. Not so meager.


----------



## Sol

If you want a little pre-view , look for the fleshy part of the stem, and give her a gentle rub, sorta light pinchy rub and see who has the best smell, very gentle like and she'll release her smell on ya'.


----------



## HemperFi

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> hope your not "visiting" them too much during lights out


 
Puffin, I took those pics last night just after lights out -- I haven't opened the tent during lights out and I won't. 12 hours is a long time to go without seeing them tho. 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Rosebud said:
			
		

> They look great. Not so meager.


 
Thank you for the kind words RoseBud -- you are so nice.


----------



## HemperFi

Solanero said:
			
		

> If you want a little pre-view , look for the fleshy part of the stem, and give her a gentle rub, sorta light pinchy rub and see who has the best smell, very gentle like and she'll release her smell on ya'.


 
That's the sort of action that's always worked for me in the past. Sounds kind of nasty all written out like that. LOL 

thanks Sol


----------



## v35b

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Puffin, I took those pics last night just after lights out -- I haven't opened the tent during lights out and I won't. 12 hours is a long time to go without seeing them tho.
> 
> Peace



Why wait till the lights go out to take pic's? You need 12hrs with no light, not 11hrs and 55min.

I take the pic's when the lights are on...If I want I turn off the lights for a few minutes to get rid of the yellow effect it has on the pic's.


----------



## HemperFi

I wasn't aware that the few mins it took me to snap those pics would be critical. I won't do it again. Thanks


----------



## HemperFi

#5 needed food -- she was fed this morning and looks real nice right now. I knew she was next, just waited until morning. No, they wern't sleeping. I realize the 12/12 time is important.


----------



## HemperFi

#5 & #10 are the same plant -- here is what she looks like now:


----------



## Sol

HemperFi said:
			
		

> That's the sort of action that's always worked for me in the past. Sounds kind of nasty all written out like that. LOL
> 
> thanks Sol



 Lol :hubba:  I was originally gonna set you up with a line to go with your bathtub full o t5's and friend but then i thought 'Nah' don't get him started  Lol


----------



## HemperFi

Hottub, my man, and I would get ina hot tub with the Goddess anytime. She can hang a 4ft. 8 bulb, HO T5 right over me if she wants. 

My son who will be a doctor brought his GF Raven out for dinner tonight. We grilled up some steaks and had a great visit. He's a smart young man. Will be 21 in Jan. He was pretty outspoken about me being in this forum. I explained that I am really small beans compared to what is out there, and how the "authorities"  have better fish to fry. I was impressed with how much he knows about how plants work. He knows more than I did a few weeks ago. I am proud of him, as proud of him as I am my son the Marine -- who I haven't seen in going on three years -- and who is being deployed to Afganistan soon. 

They grow up.


----------



## HemperFi

Here they are this morning. They look real nice. I believe they like their little tent -- amazing growth, and they are so green.


----------



## HemperFi

Sorry about the out of focus pics -- I had the camera set wrong, and I can't see the little icons of the pics on Picasa. Here are some more:


----------



## HemperFi

So I am thinking about my next soil mixture. I am not going organic, but I am going to doctor up my soil. I will start with FFOF, some perlite, vermiculite, bat guano, bone meal, blood meal, cal mag,  -- I will recycle the soil from the males into this mixture, and I will nute with HG 3 part. I want plants that will stay green all the way threw flower. I also believe the lake water is having a very positive effect on these plants -- they are very healthy.


----------



## HemperFi

Sorry about the out of focus pics -- I had the camera set wrong, and I can't see the little icons of the pics on Picasa. Here are some more:


----------



## Roddy

Looking good Hemper, my friend! Getting bigger and greener every day!


----------



## HemperFi

Of course you can ask BB, I got the tent off ebay -- it's 4x4x6.5 -- I hung a 600w HPS, a 530CFM fan and a 22" carbon filter -- there is a controler for the fan and a timer for the lights -- it's on auto pilot.

The carbon filter is working so well there are no smells in the whole boat, lol. When I opened the tent today I got a wiff of some very nice skunkish, frutie smell -- real nice.


----------



## HemperFi

The tent was like $125.00 and was shipped free -- I got it in three days.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

They are looking wonderful.  Did you raise the light for the pic or is it always that far away from the plants?  I can keep my air cooled hoods less than a foot away from the canopy.


----------



## HemperFi

Well Goddess, I have been experimenting with light distance, and I believe I could put it closer, but they seem to like it about 20" away. I plan to put it lower as the bud development intensifies. It is staying in the mid 70's in there -- they seem to be liking it....


----------



## HemperFi

Okay, I lowered it some


----------



## HemperFi

I don't know if I like this "auto pilot" stage of the grow. I mean, it is truly interesting watching them flower, but up until now there has always been something happening or coming up. I understand why some people have weed growing all over the house -- they get bored with just watching it grow.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Watching It Grow!


----------



## HemperFi

And watching -- the clones still look good -- the one with the root is another Poison Mighty Might -- I took 5 of them, and they all sprouted roots quick.The vedge space, and what the girls look like today.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Looking good hemper :aok:


----------



## Roddy

Starting to fill right in!


----------



## HemperFi

I opened the tent to this this morning -- what is it? I have been looking, but all I can find that it could be is heat stress. I put the light lower last night and this is what she looks like this morning -- help!

I took her out of the tent and flushed her w/ PHed water -- raised the light and turned up the exhaust. -- only the one plant -- why?


----------



## HemperFi

I fed that plant yesterday. It looked fine when the lights went out -- I KNOW it didn't get hot in the tent last night. Will it be okay? Will she live? DAMN!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> ...I want plants that will stay green all the way threw flower....



 Why?

This thing with your plant happened overnight during the dark period?  The fact that it seems to be affecting all the leaves--even those near the bottom of the plant makes me believe that it is probably not any kind of heat stress.  What is your pH?  Your PPMs?  What are all the white spots/things that you can see in the 3rd pic?


----------



## HemperFi

I have a high low temp gauge -- the high says 96, but it has read that since summer when it was 118 outside and I had the sensor out there in the heat. It was in the 70's in the tent last night. low 70's -- Should I take the light off the plant? what can I do?


----------



## HemperFi

The Ph says 7.5 -- I have no way to check PPM --The nutes I fed her with had been sitting a few days -- I didn't PH them before I watered -- it might be nute burn I guess -- The rest of the plants have not been affected in the least.


----------



## HemperFi

yes Puffin, I lowered the lights, but they were off all night -- I opened the tent just after they came back on -- I was sitting looking at that very plant when the lights went out last night -- thinking how wonderful she was looking.


----------



## Locked

A ph of 7.5 will cause all sorts of things to go out of whack....up there you are locked out of a bunch of nutrients.


----------



## HemperFi

The light wasn't any closer than 20 inches -- not right on top of the plant. Perhaps the flush will help -- damn, I hope she doesn't die.


----------



## HemperFi

I have flushed with water PHed to about 6 -- is there anything I can do? -- just wait and watch?


----------



## Locked

You have to get a good routine down for ph'ing your water and feed....especially in flower. 6.3-6.8 for soil and I keep everything at 6.5. I also recal my meter every other week. Jmo


----------



## HemperFi

That's just water in the third pic -- I sprayed it with water just after I saw her and then PHed some new water and gave her a flush. Her leaves look ok, just all twisted up  and curling -- sheesh.


----------



## HemperFi

should I flush more?


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> should I flush more?



Nah....if you gave her a good flush that is all you can do. Now let her recover...just make sure you check the ph of any water and feed you give her. It's a PITA but I always check every time with my meter.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Hammy -- Hell, I don't mind PHing -- I do it all the time -- had PHed those nutes earlier, so I thought they were fine. My bad. I don't have a PH meter that I trust -- I have been testing PH with the GH drops -- I THOUGHT I had it down. I just hope that plant doesn't die.


----------



## HemperFi

I tossed the nutes that were in the bucket so I could get fresh water to flush with. Wish I had saved them so I could do a test now. Oh well, peaks and valleys are what make life interesting -- and hard. 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Sure is one funny looking plant now tho -- damn.


----------



## HemperFi

It was the only plant affected, so it HAD to be the nutes I gave her.


----------



## Locked

I hve probably thrown this link at you before but this is where I get my meters >>Eseasongear.com.  Good prices and good service.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks for the help ppl -- I'll give a report later.


----------



## Roddy

Kinda looks like heat damage, but hard to tell from those pics...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

How much water did you use to flush.  Generally you want about 3 times the size of the pot for a flush--1 gal pot, 3 gals of flush water.

Since you do not test ppms, how much of each nutrient are you putting into a gal of water?  I am really thinking nute overload and/or pH issues.  

Plants can be quite resilient, she may well recover just fine.  If you mix nutes and let them sit, I think they should be bubbled.


----------



## HemperFi

Anyway, I don't believe it was PH. I think I must have put too much of one nute or the other in the water -- and it probably PHed fine, but was deadly -- my bad -- I feel terrible.


----------



## HemperFi

I believe I will flush again -- I only put about 4 gallons through her. I will give her a good flush. 

Thanks Hammy -- I'll get a good meter soon.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Anyway, I don't believe it was PH. I think I must have put too much of one nute or the other in the water -- and it probably PHed fine, but was deadly -- my bad -- I feel terrible.



You said in a prior post that the pH was 7.5.  If it was that high, it could be pH problems.  Can you remember how much of each nutrient you put in?  It would be nice to know if this was nute related.


----------



## Rosebud

Isn't it a bummer when they look like that? looks like heat to me too. Green mojo to you again Hemper.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Anyway, I don't believe it was PH. I think I must have put too much of one nute or the other in the water -- and it probably PHed fine, but was deadly -- my bad -- I feel terrible.



You said in a prior post that the pH was 7.5.  If it was that high, it could be pH problems.  Can you remember how much of each nutrient you put in?  It would be nice to know if this was nute overload.

I just cannot believe that this is heat as it happened overnight when the lights were out.


----------



## HemperFi

That was the first thing that went through my mind Roddy, so I sprayed her down and took her out of the light -- then I realized the light had JUST gone on, and it was in the low 70's in the tent all night, so it couldn't be heat stress -- has to be nute burn. I'm PHing some water now and will give her a good 5 gal flush and put her back under the light.

I almost fed the AK-47 with the same nutes last night, but thought she would need it this morning instead -- glad of that -- I just gave her water this time.


----------



## Locked

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> not nute burn but imo nute lock out




:yeahthat:

When the leaves get all twisted and mangled looking like that it is almost certainly a ph problem. Different then over feeding.


----------



## HemperFi

here are some better pics -- I don't know if it was PH or nutes, but one of them for sure. I'm thinking nutes.


----------



## Locked

I know you are not growing hydro but this kinda applies since you said your ph was 7.5.   When it gets too high it causes problems more so then too low.

Give this a read>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58339


----------



## HemperFi

I have read it Hammy -- it is not likely PH -- Nute lock out sounds more like it, but, over night? Has to be nutes.


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I have read it Hammy -- it is not likely PH -- Nute lock out sounds more like it, but, over night? Has to be nutes.




Well nute lockout is caused by your ph being either too high or too low. When it is high like yours was at 7.5 you also hve to worry about things that link talks about.   If your ph was really 7.5 then I wld think that wld hve a lot to do with it. 7 is high in soil....let alone 7.5. Jmo


----------



## Roddy

:yeahthat:


----------



## HemperFi

well, She has been flushed and looks the same so far -- I'll keep you updated. PH in hydro, from my limited understanding, can have some dramatic effects in a short time -- in soil it takes a lot longer for PH to have such a dramatic effect -- I may have put more of one of the three parts of the GH nutes in the mix. Stoned and such.


----------



## HemperFi

I have a device called a "Rapitester" It is a PH meter. I have just used it to test all the plants. The soil in all of them is 7.0 PH.


----------



## HemperFi

According to my research nute lock out can be caused by a few things -- I'm thinking I may have hit her with double of one or another of the GH 3 parts. I don't remember. 
The only book I own on growing weed cost me 5 bucks at the hydro store when I bought the CFLs. I got it for half price because I bought the light. The author isn't identified, but says he opened his own Hydro store from profits from his grows. The info in this little book is pretty much the same as you fine folks have been telling me, but he has thisd to say about PH -- "For Ph to actually cause a problem in soil the garden would have to practically be abondened. The water would evaporate long before PH levels could fall far enough outside the acceptable range to be the problem..." He suggests over watering or over nuting.

"The infamouse "it's nutrient lockout caused by your PH" answer is the standard go to responce..."


----------



## HemperFi

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Isn't it a bummer when they look like that? looks like heat to me too. Green mojo to you again Hemper.


 
It truly is RoseBud -- it's a damn shame is what it is... Thank you for your concern, you nice, nice lady.


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I have a device called a "Rapitester" It is a PH meter. I have just used it to test all the plants. The soil in all of them is 7.0 PH.




I don't trust soil ph testers and I never test the ph of my soil....I only worry about the ph of what goes into my soil. 6.5 and my plants and I are golden. Jmo


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

HemperFi said:
			
		

> According to my research nute lock out can be caused by a few things -- I'm thinking I may have hit her with double of one or another of the GH 3 parts. I don't remember.
> The only book I own on growing weed cost me 5 bucks at the hydro store when I bought the CFLs. I got it for half price because I bought the light. The author isn't identified, but says he opened his own Hydro store from profits from his grows. The info in this little book is pretty much the same as you fine folks have been telling me, but he has thisd to say about PH -- "For Ph to actually cause a problem in soil the garden would have to practically be abondened. The water would evaporate long before PH levels could fall far enough outside the acceptable range to be the problem..." He suggests over watering or over nuting.
> 
> "The infamouse "it's nutrient lockout caused by your PH" answer is the standard go to responce..."


 
Id def go with the answer from the book written by a dealer/stoner no name author....


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> The author isn't identified, but says he opened his own Hydro store from profits from his grows. The info in this little book is pretty much the same as you fine folks have been telling me, but he has thisd to say about PH -- "For Ph to actually cause a problem in soil the garden would have to practically be abondened. The water would evaporate long before PH levels could fall far enough outside the acceptable range to be the problem..." He suggests over watering or over nuting.
> 
> "The infamouse "it's nutrient lockout caused by your PH" answer is the standard go to responce..."



Sounds like this "book" wld make good kindling in the fire place because he is talking dog farts. I grow in soil and I don't " abandon" my grows and hve seen ph problems and ph lockout first hand.  But JAAM is right...maybe he is right and all of us stoner/growers are wrong.


----------



## Sol

Aww shoot! I just found out you were having probs. I can't really offer advice but i can hope for the best for you & plants. If you used soil, did you also include worm castings? Because if so , they should have buffered any severe ph imbalance. Its' the only thing i have to offer for advice. I'm going to re-read your journal so i kn ow more.But these guys know way more than i


----------



## Sol

If i read it correctly you are using some MG potting soil with perlite/vermic mixed in. Then you added some bat guano to the soil. There are several types of guano, i think mexican for veg and peruvian sebird for bloom( i believe) . Could you have mixed a bloom guano in my mistake or perhaps the roots ran into a strong pocket of ferts and is reacting??  

 Im just throwing ideas out, if everyone is sure that its lockout then thats what it is.


----------



## bho_expertz

I also think that the problem is in the water ph. You really need to buy a PH pen. WaterProof. Try Hanna. They have good stuff.

EC pen is good also if you are afraid to overfert.

I thought that Adwa was nice but it is crap.

Good luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Here is a chart showing nute uptake at different pH levels.  It looks as if in a soil grow that most nutes begin to be locked out above 7.0.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1833&d=1141100090


----------



## HemperFi

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Sounds like this "book" wld make good kindling in the fire place because he is talking dog farts. I grow in soil and I don't " abandon" my grows and hve seen ph problems and ph lockout first hand.  But JAAM is right...maybe he is right and all of us stoner/growers are wrong.


 
Don't take offence Hammy -- just his opinion. I'm sure he has grown his share of weed, and he does own a hydro store. He just doesn't think PH is always the problem -- and I am inclined to believe him in this case -- I over nuked them and it was dramatic -- PH problems would have been more gradual -- I'm thinking. Anyway, no offence intended.


----------



## HemperFi

Sol, those plants have been in that soil for weeks, and yesterday they looked fine -- better than fine -- OVER NIGHT that plant went south. The rest of them are just fine. That plant is the only one I fed yesterday -- it has to be related to the feeding, not the soil, not the PH. I am not a retard or anything, but I may have picked up the same bottle twice or something. I'll deal with it.

And thanl you Puffin, I think you have a handle on this thing. I will just water for the time being. Should I snip off the bad leaves?


----------



## HemperFi

Just wondering if it would be a good idea to trim off the bad leaves?


----------



## Roddy

Only if dead, if they can survive, I'd leave them.


----------



## HemperFi

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You said in a prior post that the pH was 7.5.  If it was that high, it could be pH problems.  Can you remember how much of each nutrient you put in?  It would be nice to know if this was nute overload.
> 
> I just cannot believe that this is heat as it happened overnight when the lights were out.


 
Had nothing to do with heat -- I doubt seriously it had much to do with PH as well -- I screwed up when I fed her -- Only one plant is affected -- the one I fed. The rest of the plants are just fine. 

Thanks Goddess 

should I trim off affected leaves?


----------



## HemperFi

thanks Roddy


----------



## HemperFi

Okay, live and learn. The PH in the soil in that pot tested at 7.5 after I had flushed it the first time. It tests at 7.0 after the second flush. The rest of my plants test at 7.0 soil. The soil is neutral PH, and I believe that is okay. It is the neutrient solution where it is important to have the PH in the 5.5 to 6.5 range. There is only one plant which is affected. If I had PH issues it would most likely have been showing up in a gradual way -- yellowing of leaves, leaf burn, droop, something would have looked wrong already. All of my plants were beautiful until I opened the tent this morning, and the one plant I watered yesterday was in terrible distress. The rest of the plants are fine. I screwed up the watering/feeding. I will be more careful in the future. Sorry to trouble you.


----------



## Sol

Well whatever it is or was, i hope it irons itself out, hate to see such a beautiful plant go south. Peace Bro


----------



## HemperFi

Here are the other plants in the tent -- in the same soil.


----------



## HemperFi

That last pic is one plant -- you may be right about the light. I went looking for a light meter once -- didn't find it. 

the flowers don't look too bad.

GONE SOUTH:


----------



## Hushpuppy

Well I think at this point you have the problem under control, azs you have flushed and got the PH under control again. The bad thing is that the damage is done and will not regenerate. But don't trim them leaves until they look like they are dying and are feeling crispy or have major brown patches.

As long as they have more green than brown then they are serving the plant. You will probably lose some amount of the harvest potential but she should pull through. From what you said, I suspect that you accidently doubled up on the nutes and shocked em, and threw the PH into a tail spin at the same time. I have done that before myself. That is why I always feed and water sober...I have a hard enough time trying to keep up with what I am doing, and remember what I have done, I don't need to be baked on top of that.
Green Mojo for yer girl bro  be patient and watch the nutes and water.


----------



## HemperFi

thank you HP, made me feel better. I'll be more careful.


----------



## HemperFi

Sure shows that there some things going on during the dark period -- dramatic things -- Makes me wonder if I shouldn't change the lights in vedge to 18/6 and give them some down time as well.


----------



## HemperFi

20/4 sounds like a reasonable compromise. I only have the vedge space at 300w anyway, and they seem to be doing fine. I have decided to change up my feeding process. From now on I will not mix more than one gallon at a time. I will mix it the night before feeding, PH it before I feed, and do one plant at a time. 

Wait a min Puff, How can they photosynthisize when it is dark and there are no photons? They can't be doing the same thing in the dark as they do in the light, can they?


----------



## HemperFi

or is it like kenetic energy -- they continue on until they run out of steam? I'm just trying to understand.


----------



## HemperFi

Is it some kind of momentem thing they already have going on that takes time to run down -- and then they stretch? How? I mean, if all the processes have been shut down, how do they stretch? that's growth -- do they grow in the dark? I have always thought plants needed light to grow. I'll meditate on this.... 

peace


----------



## HemperFi

I have another quote from this "pamphlet" written by the hydro guy. "Nutrient lockout is an accurate discription of the problems caused by over watering, not from the pH being out of range." 

Makes a lot of sense to me.

I have read all the stickies, and much, much more. I have asked questions and argued with some folks, and I have thought deeply about this -- what I am loving is that it is a growing thing, lol, don't think the pun was intended. No one has all the answers. All the answers may be out there, but they have yet to be compiled. I love the adventure of growing, and I don't really mind a failure on ocassion. It's a learning process -- no matter how much you know -- you don't know it all...


----------



## HemperFi

Wow Puffin, that answers all my questions. I was really wondering about it, and you made it so simple. So, light or dark the plant is aware of it's existence? It is looking for light and stretching. Makes sense to me. thanks


----------



## bho_expertz

Just my 2 cents.

I never water when the lights go off. I always water when the lights go on. This because of RH and mold.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I have another quote from this "pamphlet" written by the hydro guy. "Nutrient lockout is an accurate discription of the problems caused by over watering, not from the pH being out of range."
> 
> Makes a lot of sense to me.
> 
> I have read all the stickies, and much, much more. I have asked questions and argued with some folks, and I have thought deeply about this -- what I am loving is that it is a growing thing, lol, don't think the pun was intended. No one has all the answers. All the answers may be out there, but they have yet to be compiled. I love the adventure of growing, and I don't really mind a failure on ocassion. It's a learning process -- no matter how much you know -- you don't know it all...


 
Dude first hit this piece  :48: 

No offense but does your book & pamphlet have eyes??  Can it talk??

   Im pretty sure all the peeps here, with eyes + tons of growing experience, see & deal with these issues all the time...   

It just baffles me that you continue to think you dont/didnt have a Ph problem....   :holysheep:          

If your problem is just from overwatering, then why would you change your procedure on making & storing nutes???


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Sure shows that there some things going on during the dark period -- dramatic things -- Makes me wonder if I shouldn't change the lights in vedge to 18/6 and give them some down time as well.



You are misinterpreting this.  Just because this happened during the dark period does not mean anything.  If you had been running veg instead of flowering, whatever caused this still would have happened (still believe it is a combination of pH, nute lockout and nute overload).  Do not take this to mean that plants in veg need a dark period--they do not.  A 18/6 veg time only causes stretch and does nothing good for the plant.  The dark during flower is because the plant needs dark for the flowering hormones.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I have another quote from this "pamphlet" written by the hydro guy. "Nutrient lockout is an accurate discription of the problems caused by over watering, not from the pH being out of range."
> 
> Makes a lot of sense to me.



That is not a true statement and makes me question every other thing he has written.  We know for *positive* that nutes are only uptaken at certain pH levels--this is science--a biological truth that cannot really be disputed.  PH does cause nute lockout.  I grow hydro, so do not know if overwatering can do it too, but there is no doubt whatsoever that high or low pH causes nute lockout.


----------



## HemperFi

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Dude first hit this piece  :48:
> 
> No offense but does your book & pamphlet have eyes??  Can it talk??
> 
> Im pretty sure all the peeps here, with eyes + tons of growing experience, see & deal with these issues all the time...
> 
> It just baffles me that you continue to think you dont/didnt have a Ph problem....   :holysheep:
> 
> If your problem is just from overwatering, then why would you change your procedure on making & storing nutes???


 
It's pretty clear that my problem was over nuting the plants -- this may have caused a PH shift, but it was the nutes that damaged my plants. These plants have been in the ground for weeks and weeks -- if I hadf a PH problem ALL my plants would show some kind of dificiencies -- they don't -- all but the one I nuked are fine -- it isn't/wasn't a Ph prob, imo. I won't quote the "pamphlet again. Although, the advice given in it is as good and better than some I have gotten in here. 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> That is not a true statement and makes me question every other thing he has written.  We know for *positive* that nutes are only uptaken at certain pH levels--this is science--a biological truth that cannot really be disputed.  PH does cause nute lockout.  I grow hydro, so do not know if overwatering can do it too, but there is no doubt whatsoever that high or low pH causes nute lockout.


 
Damn, the guy is NOT saying that nute lockout doesn't occure. He simply stated that it is usually caused by over watering. He just says that it is more likely than a Ph problem. I WILL put calcium in my next batch of soil, but I am not having Ph problems in any of the other plants, and I don't believe I have general Ph problems now. I over nuted the damn plant.


----------



## HemperFi

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You are misinterpreting this.  Just because this happened during the dark period does not mean anything.  If you had been running veg instead of flowering, whatever caused this still would have happened (still believe it is a combination of pH, nute lockout and nute overload).  Do not take this to mean that plants in veg need a dark period--they do not.  A 18/6 veg time only causes stretch and does nothing good for the plant.  The dark during flower is because the plant needs dark for the flowering hormones.


 
I believe you Goddess. I'm not misinterpreting -- I'm trying to understand. I KNOW something dramatic went on in that tent when it was dark. It just got me to thinking -- Probably a mistaske -- thinkin 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> liek i said before i dont ph my water, i dont really apply nutes like they should, i give really high amounts, sometimes mixed together with others, my current flowering plants are in prenuted MG soil, i dont even let my water sit anymore. been doing that the last 3 years non stop, breaking alot of rules and not once has my plants ever had a problem from a one time nuting.
> 
> on the other hand i got ph issues overnight after watering with melted snow.
> 
> i  personally think that MG is being locked out of your plants.... just look it up and see what happens when they are "praying for MG"-- type whats in the quotes into google and youll see its not just this board thats going to tell you this.


 
It tickles me to realize I am not the only person in this room who ocassionally screws up when they water plants. What color was that snow?

I truly resent the implication that they is something fundamental wrong in my garden that I am unaware of, yet you folks all over the country can see it in the pics I put in here. I do not have a "general" Ph problem. I over nuted the plant, and it blew up over night. I'm going to go open the tent right soon, and if all my other plants look like the one yesterday -- well, I will rethink what is going on here. Right now I feel like a target because I have one damaged plant.

Peace


----------



## drfting07

Wish you the best!


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks BB, your two cents are always welcome. 

My plants (except the one) are just fine -- no signs of any dificiencies what ever. 

I snipped some of the real bad leaves off last night. She looks better today, and I believe I can detect new growth. We will see how she goes....

Think I'll go and Ph my coffee or something...

Peace


----------



## Rosebud

Maybe you should go pee on a stick..lol! It can be so huge the first time something happens and ya don't have a clue, and ya might never have a clue, if you are a control freak like me, that isn't easy to handle... Everyone wants to help and know the right answer for you. 
Ok, i am gonna go pee on a stick and I don't know why. Hope i am not preggers at 59 years old.


----------



## HemperFi

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> lol no yellow snow, but its the astmosphere conditions  that made the snow have a really high ph or something, i thought the snow would be better.
> i showed you the pictures of the ending battle of that one.
> 
> i notice you use lake water sometmes... becareful with that too, check ph first, and hope for no pests/ fungi
> 
> 
> your not a target, we are just trying to help. i will stop now about this whole thing.


 
Hell, I have been a target most of my life Puff, I have learned how to duck and zig zag (mostly zig zag) and I am a survivor -- damaged, but still here kicking. I am open to any thoughts you may have on the subject of growing weed my man -- I believe you know what the heck you are talking about, and I never felt I was being attacked by you. I use lake water exclusively, and I check the Ph every time. I know just how to treat it before I test it, but I do everytime anyway. I like the lake water -- all those ppl growing veges in S. Cal are using it, and I get it before they do 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Wish you the best!


 
Thank you drifting -- I needed that....


----------



## HemperFi

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Maybe you should go pee on a stick..lol! It can be so huge the first time something happens and ya don't have a clue, and ya might never have a clue, if you are a control freak like me, that isn't easy to handle... Everyone wants to help and know the right answer for you.
> Ok, i am gonna go pee on a stick and I don't know why. Hope i am not preggers at 59 years old.


 
Thanks Rosy, I really needed a laugh 

If I found out I had a child on the way I'd abort myself.


----------



## HemperFi

Sorry, sounded a little harsh -- I have all the kids I need in the vedge room. The girls in the tent have been in flower 2 weeks tomorrow. They look good to me.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Here is  what they look like this evening:


----------



## HemperFi

And the AK-47:


----------



## HemperFi

oops -- thai's the one with the Ph prob. Here is the AK-47:


----------



## Sol

Jeez,  i think you have been doing outstanding in this grow, i remember when you cracked the first bean , yours was really the first journal of anyone i actually followed from start till,well now and man you've handled yourself very well.  Target nothing. Don't mind my crazy inputs man, i just ramble ideas till i find the right one  Hope it never rubbed u the wrong way, we all really want the best for each other. That has been my impression anyway  
 I'm lookin forward to seeing a fantastic harvest for you bud


----------



## HemperFi

Sol said:
			
		

> Jeez,  i think you have been doing outstanding in this grow, i remember when you cracked the first bean , yours was really the first journal of anyone i actually followed from start till,well now and man you've handled yourself very well.  Target nothing. Don't mind my crazy inputs man, i just ramble ideas till i find the right one  Hope it never rubbed u the wrong way, we all really want the best for each other. That has been my impression anyway
> I'm lookin forward to seeing a fantastic harvest for you bud


 
I truly appreciate your support Sol. You HAVE been here from the beginning, and I thank you very much. I don't mind you rambling, every little bit helps. And I don't resent anything you have ever said. No, you don't "rub" me the wrong way my friend. I can't wait to show you some very fine nugs. It's going to happen -- it's happening.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

HemperFi said:
			
		

> It's pretty clear that my problem was over nuting the plants -- this may have caused a PH shift, but it was the nutes that damaged my plants. These plants have been in the ground for weeks and weeks -- if I hadf a PH problem ALL my plants would show some kind of dificiencies -- they don't -- all but the one I nuked are fine -- it isn't/wasn't a Ph prob, imo. I won't quote the "pamphlet again. Although, the advice given in it is as good and better than some I have gotten in here.
> 
> Peace


 
If you still think the problem is from over nuting them you have not learned much the last few days...   at least 5+ people here who can view pics of your plant gave you their opinions yet you still refer to a book by some unknown weed "GOD"....

Here's my question:   If you get better answers from your book then why do you have multiple threads about this lone plant having problems??   

IMO if your plants are from seed then _*every plant*_ is different, even if they are the same strain...   Some plants are just effected more then others by nutes, Ph, heat even if they are all the same strain, bc they are all unique individuals...

Take that phamplet, crumble it up & target it into the trash can bc its just skewing your thoughts.....  :48:


----------



## HemperFi

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> If you still think the problem is from over nuting them you have not learned much the last few days...   at least 5+ people here who can view pics of your plant gave you their opinions yet you still refer to a book by some unknown weed "GOD"....
> 
> Here's my question:   If you get better answers from your book then why do you have multiple threads about this lone plant having problems??
> 
> IMO if your plants are from seed then _*every plant*_ is different, even if they are the same strain...   Some plants are just effected more then others by nutes, Ph, heat even if they are all the same strain, bc they are all unique individuals...
> 
> Take that phamplet, crumble it up & target it into the trash can bc its just skewing your thoughts.....  :48:


 

You know what ANT -- your opinion is what I will crumble up and toss in the trash. 

First of sll -- that plant is a clone. and second, I don't care how many people have looked at a picture of that plant and immediately came to the conclusion that it was a PH problem -- It was NOT a Ph problem -- when someone has a problem you don't start bad mouthing them -- if you can't help, and you can't, then just piss off....

I didn't say the guy who wrote this book was a guru of growing -- I simply quoted something he had written. I have a sick plant. I don't need you coming in here with your superior attitude telling me I haven't learned anything. I have learned plenty pal. But I have NEVER learned a thing from YOU -- I supose you are intittled to your opinion, but stay out of my face with it -- please.

Peace

,....


----------



## HemperFi

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> A ph of 7.5 will cause all sorts of things to go out of whack....up there you are locked out of a bunch of nutrients.


 


the charts say that at 7.5 you would be deficient in iron and one other nute -- I really doubt that would cause such a dramatic effect as what happened to my plant.

I do not have a fundamental problem in my garden due to Ph. I slightly resent the insinuation.

As far as the little book goes... nevermind.

The guy is correct that over watering can cause nute block -- roots swell up like your fingers in a hot tub and lose their ability to absorbe nutes. 

It isn't always due to Ph.

Enough said.


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> the charts say that at 7.5 you would be deficient in iron and one other nute -- I really doubt that would cause such a dramatic effect as what happened to my plant.
> 
> I do not have a fundamental problem in my garden due to Ph. I slightly resent the insinuation.
> 
> As far as the little book goes... nevermind.
> 
> The guy is correct that over watering can cause nute block -- roots swell up like your fingers in a hot tub and lose their ability to absorbe nutes.
> 
> It isn't always due to Ph.
> 
> Enough said.



Your grow your show....you won't hear another peep from me. Have fun.


----------



## akhockey

wow


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

HemperFi said:
			
		

> You know what ANT -- your opinion is what I will crumble up and toss in the trash.
> 
> First of sll -- that plant is a clone. and second, I don't care how many people have looked at a picture of that plant and immediately came to the conclusion that it was a PH problem -- It was NOT a Ph problem -- when someone has a problem you don't start bad mouthing them -- if you can't help, and you can't, then just piss off....
> 
> I didn't say the guy who wrote this book was a guru of growing -- I simply quoted something he had written. I have a sick plant. I don't need you coming in here with your superior attitude telling me I haven't learned anything. I have learned plenty pal. But I have NEVER learned a thing from YOU -- I supose you are intittled to your opinion, but stay out of my face with it -- please.
> 
> Peace
> 
> ,....


 
:holysheep:    good luck brosef....


----------



## HemperFi

I appreciate the latitude -- thank you. 


Peace


----------



## HemperFi

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> its a chain reation though, locks out one thing that causes another to not preform right, causeing too much of another which locks out the next  ect...
> 
> examples... K can get locked up from too much Ca, Too much P can lead to iron deficiency, Mg can get locked-up by too much Ca.
> 
> Zinc also gets locked out due to high pH. Zn, Fe, and Mn deficiencies often occur together, and are usually from a high pH


 
I agree with you Puff, I think it probably was a chain reaction, but it was due to me and the nutrients I gave that particular plant when I fed her. It is not a fundamental Ph problem in my grow. If it were, all my plants would be affected. Don't ya think?

I fed two more of them today, and hit them with a little Cha Ching -- they look fine so far.


----------



## smokster42

Ola Hemperfi.Question? If your Ph is too high, what is used to bring it down. Or what works. You are doing a great job. The plants look sweet Bro. Don't ya just love this learnin thing :] I think you got this one figured out. Tune in next week to see if the ant farm gets flooded, Hahaha, meanwhile back at the ranch.....Big Injun chief once said, "****"


----------



## HemperFi

smokster42 said:
			
		

> Ola Hemperfi.Question? If your Ph is too high, what is used to bring it down. Or what works. You are doing a great job. The plants look sweet Bro. Don't ya just love this learnin thing :] I think you got this one figured out. Tune in next week to see if the ant farm gets flooded, Hahaha, meanwhile back at the ranch.....Big Injun chief once said, "****"


 
I use General Hydrophonics PH Down, and thank you very much. Yep, this learning thing is great fun. I will be tuned in my friend --turned on and dropped out as well


----------



## smokster42

I noticed that there are liquids and dry solids for raising and lowering ph. Have you tried the dry or any of the other brands? BTW I called Gothem products and ordered a couple of fans/filters, another tent, light, and they gave me an additional $10 bucks off each item. Saved about $50 bucks from their ebay and store prices. Great company so far. Thanks for turnin me on to them. Big man hug to ya.


----------



## smokster42

Hemperfi. Not trying to butt in on your thread, but I have a ph problem and thought that since we were on the subject, I need some help. My tap water measures 7.5ph and the bottled water I checked measures 8.5 to 9.0. Can anyone recommend something that is inexpensive but fairly easy to use to lower my ph. What I have seen says a tablespoon per gallon to lower ph 1 point. So is that 1 point as 7.0 t0 6.9 or 7.0 to 6.0. At 7.5 it would take a lot of liquid ph down at .1 a tablespoon (6 Tbls) a gallon just to get to 6.9. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## HemperFi

Yeah, I guess there are a lot of things out there to manipulate Ph -- I was directed to the GH Ph up, and Ph down. They work fine.  The nutes work fine as well -- if you mix them right. I screwed up that plant giving it a double dose of nutes -- I think. I know there are no fundamental problems in my grow. The bud development after only two weeks in 12/12 is amazing. I can not wait to show you the close-up shots of my end product. I have noticed it doesn't happen often. You see what LOOKS like some sweet buds growing, and then you hear about some new strain breaking ground and never see the end product. Some people are growing so many different strains they could not possibly know much about any one of them. I am going to grow and clone, and I am going to find the one strain I like which grows good for me, and I am going to fill up some jars with that S***. That's my objective. I got into this because I am tired of buying sub-standard bud from sub-standard people. Although I am fond of all the people I buy weed from. I just want to be self sufficent. I am close. I am not in this forum because I desire popularity or need to have my ego inflated. I am here because after reading this forum for a month before even asking a question, I realized this was a place where I could actually learn how to grow. I saw you people giving educated, proven advice and not asking anything in return. I respect that. I saw what can only be described as a movement in a society that needs to be moved. I am proud to be a part of MP. I am a beginning grower, but I have a fine little crop coming up because of all of the instruction I have recieved from you folks. Thank you.


Peace


----------



## HemperFi

smokster42 said:
			
		

> Hemperfi. Not trying to butt in on your thread, but I have a ph problem and thought that since we were on the subject, I need some help. My tap water measures 7.5ph and the bottled water I checked measures 8.5 to 9.0. Can anyone recommend something that is inexpensive but fairly easy to use to lower my ph. What I have seen says a tablespoon per gallon to lower ph 1 point. So is that 1 point as 7.0 t0 6.9 or 7.0 to 6.0. At 7.5 it would take a lot of liquid ph down at .1 a tablespoon (6 Tbls) a gallon just to get to 6.9. Any help would be appreciated.


 
Smoke, Get some GH Ph up and PH down -- two different bottles -- I estimate the PH by the color in the vial. It is easy to manipulate. *says the blind leading the blind,* lol.


----------



## Irish

those plants i seen a page two back look just fine to me. gotta love some cha ching. what was ff thinking when they named that? lol. why not bada bing, cause that sounds more like, 'hey, i got this'.  

i was a new grower, new gardener, new daddy once too. took me exactly three full indoor grows to get in a descent groove where i was comfortable with the buds i was smoking from these. so just go slow, and don't overlook the little things that are obvious to you hemper-fi. that fourth full on grow, i guarantee you'll be walking the walk, talking the talk, look back on today, and say, ''cha-ching. i got this''!!!

peace...

:48:


----------



## HemperFi

Just whaT i NEED, ANOTHER judge of my character. Feel free, and do what you believe is right -- and bless you on the way out the door.


----------



## akhockey

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Just whaT i NEED, ANOTHER judge of my character. Feel free, and do what you believe is right -- and bless you on the way out the door.


 
No offense bud, but after reading the last few pages of your thread....You seemed to be verbally pissing on some people whom were trying to help you. Some pretty darned knowledgeable peeps at that. Learn to take crticism when you ask for help. ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU POSE QUESTIONS ON AN INTERNET FORUM. Why bother asking if you dont want an answer?


----------



## HemperFi

No offence BUD, but all I have done is disagree with the prognosis of the "master grower" you are so enamored with. My garden does NOT have a problem with Ph. That's the truth no matter who says what about what. I over nuted a plant -- why is that so hard to believe? 

I don't need this.... 

I want to thank those of you who have helped me so much -- I truly appreciate everything you have taught me . I guess I just don't play well with others. It's is something I have been trying to work on. I thought I had found a home (so-to-speak) but I guess my personality is so flawed I can't even get along in an "internet forum." Thank you -- I think I can take it on my own from here. 

Peace


----------



## Roddy

Can't say I didn't see this coming....

AK is absolutely correct, good info by great people being dismissed because you believe you know what is going on. Maybe you do, maybe all us watching are fools, but listening isn't really that hard...especially if you believe you are right.

You'll see this as an attack too, but it's not, just wanting you to realize you ran everyone off, everyone who was gung-ho on watching and helping you. Read back and realize, there were a lot of good people in here watching and helping...

Be safe, my friend, and good luck!


----------



## smokster42

You all probably don't care what I think, but I feel the need to chim in. Opinion are like aholes. Everybody has one. Mine will be an opinion. Take them for what they are worth. HemperFi had a problem. He was on top of the world with how easy things were going and then all the sudden he opens his tent and bamm. One of his beautiful plants was sick. Now everyone of us handles things like this differently, but we usually research, ask questions, read everything we can on the subject, you know the drill. He read information in a grow pamplet, book whatever, and came up with what seemed resonable as to what happened. He came on here and asked all you very knowledgeable people your "opinion". You all did as asked and started giving him "ideas" as to what mite be wrong. But not once, but over and over, and over. Almost like you would do a child. It felt to me like you ALL were trying to FORCE your opinion, and thats all it is is an OPINION. Just like the pamplet he read. Yes, you could see the pictures. And everyone of you may be right. But trying to force a person to see your opinion as the their own is not the answer. Its like a marriage, or raising children. You CAN NOT force your opnions, beliefs, experiences, whatever, on someone. Humans are not built that way. We can be told that fire is hot but have all have to check it for ourselfs. And thank God we are that way. But then we live an a ME world so this is what we end up with. If you all truelly read this grow from the start and really cared then you would have remembered that HemperFi is a veteran. A fighter, a hero, a survivor. He has been to WAR. He has more going on then any civilian could ever wrap thier mind around.


----------



## smokster42

Sorry, It posted before I was through. It felt like to me that most of you were trying to push Hemp into agreeing with your opinion and that be the end of it. It doesn't work that way. Sometimes, some of you (my opinion here so don't no one get thier dander up) act like you are the know all tell all and will post whatever you can find to push your "facts/ opinions on to someone. Nothin is the "fact" in this ever changing world. New discoveries are made every day. IMO Hemp was feeling like you guys were pushing him into seeing it your way and he did what his instinct told him and he kindly fought back. The Ant fellow again IMO was very rude. And then more bombarding with the same opinion that it just had to be the PH. If trying to push your opinions as "right" onto someone causes this type of reaction then something is wrong with the delivery. Give your opinion, if the person asks for more then give more. If they don't take it then so be it. Don't keep trying to get them to see things your way, and don't accuse them of not knowing anything, or that what they think is wrong. I think you are all wrong and all right. Just take what you can use and go on. Its funny. The quote I have had at the bottom of my page has been there since I became a member. I also get from it that being RIGHT can come at a price. If it does come at a price then how much was it worth just to be RIGHT. Take it for what it's worth. ITS JUST AN OPINION. Right


----------



## HemperFi

Thank you smokster -- I doubt anyone cares. I broke the golden rule -- I disagreed with the opinion of one of the stars of MP. I did ask for help. I WAS in a panic -- Hell, I love that plant. She is still making bud, by the way. Suddenly, I didn't even know how to Ph water. My whole grow was in question -- I was getting links to places to buy Ph meters, and nothing I could say, no matter how I said it, seemed to get through. I felt like I was being kicked while I was down. I probably said some things I shouldn't have, but I was suddenly being attacked form all quarters. I am a Man. I have fought all my life, and I am good at it -- or was a few years back. I do not have a Ph problem in my garden. I know that for a fact, but what I know doesn't seem to matter if one of the "great" growers in here says differently. I want everyone to see this picture of a plant sitting two feet from the one I over nuted. Tell me truthfully, does this plant look to you as though it is struggling through a fundamental Ph issue? NO. I have 5 plants in flower -- 4 of them look just as healthy as this plant I am going to show. Why couldn't I have been given help taking care of my sick plant? Why was I attacked over and over about my Ph? I was already down, and I KNEW that wasn't the problem, yet I was made to feel like an idiot who couldn't even Ph water. -- sorry I fought back -- Like I said -- I am a man.This beautiful little plant has been in flower for two weeks yesterday. How does she look?


----------



## akhockey

Blah blah blah. You know it all. Then why ask questions then? You are being a big baby here acting all butt hurt when people just answered the question that YOU asked. People that know a heck of alot about growing dope and have alot of experience. You are rude. We are in agreement about one thing....you said you dont play well with others. I agree.


----------



## Rosebud

The plant looks very happy Hemper. Good job.


----------



## Roddy

_Suddenly, I didn't even know how to Ph water. My whole grow was in question _

Right there is your main problem, my friend. You act as if everyone asking about the ph means you don't know what you're doing? And being given sound advice is being attacked? You're all good at taking praise, but when the troubles fly....

Good luck


----------



## HemperFi

akhockey said:
			
		

> Blah blah blah. You know it all. Then why ask questions then? You are being a big baby here acting all butt hurt when people just answered the question that YOU asked. People that know a heck of alot about growing dope and have alot of experience. You are rude. We are in agreement about one thing....you said you dont play well with others. I agree.


 
I'm still being attacked, called names, and being told that "I" am rude -- I don't know what I did to you AK -- sorry if I have offended you personally.


----------



## HemperFi

Rosebud said:
			
		

> The plant looks very happy Hemper. Good job.


 
Thank you so much RoseBud -- you trully are a sweet, sweet lady.


----------



## bho_expertz

You need to understand Hemper that if you put to much ferts in the water it mess with the ph. You had both things. If you had balanced the PH perhaps you had only some burning in the tips of the leaves.

I understand your point. I need to admit that i feel sometimes the same way. it is difficult to comunicate some times. But it is a world wide web problem not MP only.

Being a farmer is a every crop learn thing. You are in the beggining of a travel. Believe it.

I really suggest you to buy the meters hemper. Turn it a little more science instead of gut. This is how i do. Water, mix the things in the water, ph 6.5 and when feeding in flowering a max of 1.8 EC. With this value you have burned tips ( in the mandalas at least ) and you need to give stimulants. But a 1.5 EC ( if your water has less then 0.2 ) is good.

If you want for me to explain better i can. 

Good luck and be happy ! Hit it

:48:


----------



## HemperFi

Roddy said:
			
		

> _Suddenly, I didn't even know how to Ph water. My whole grow was in question _
> 
> Right there is your main problem, my friend. You act as if everyone asking about the ph means you don't know what you're doing? And being given sound advice is being attacked? You're all good at taking praise, but when the troubles fly....
> 
> Good luck


 
It wasn't that everyone was asking about the Ph, my friend, it was how everyone fixated on PH even though I showed the rest of my plants and KNEW that wasn't my concern. I just wanted help with A sick plant. Thanks


----------



## HemperFi

Thank you BHO -- very good advice -- I will tech up 

Puffin, you never did start anything -- you didn't attack, you did a very good job of explaining your point of view, and I appreciate everything.. truly

I guess I'll never convince anyone that I don't have a PH issue either in my soil or in my water, so I'm just going to agree -- what you had to say about Ph being related to everything else make perfect sense to me. I will address my Ph problems immediately. 

Peace


----------



## bho_expertz

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> dont want to start anything again but Phing your water does nothing if your soil ph is too high/low to begin with. not saying ph issues with your plant, just what i feel about PHing your water. just thought i clear that up.
> 
> comes out my tap at 6.7-7.0, a full dose or more of nutes drops it to around 6.3, im good



But Puffin you need to admit that you are a lucky guy with that quality water. Here the water is 8.4. Nuted goes between 6.8 and 7.3. So PHing the water for me is a must.


----------



## HemperFi

I know that when you over nute a plant is messes with the Ph of that plant, but it was the over nuting that caused the problem -- If someone is in a hissy because their favorite plant looks to be dying, don't direct them to an on-line store to buy a meter. Help them with their sick plant. please.


----------



## HemperFi

Wow, I don't blame you for wanting to move. I drink bottled water, so does the dog, but I am liking the lake water for the plants -- it's easy to Ph, and they seem to thrive on it.


----------



## smokster42

akhockey said:
			
		

> Blah blah blah. You know it all. Then why ask questions then? You are being a big baby here acting all butt hurt when people just answered the question that YOU asked. People that know a heck of alot about growing dope and have alot of experience. You are rude. We are in agreement about one thing....you said you dont play well with others. I agree.


 

Hemper my new friend, you, me, and a few other sponges have learned some valuable lessons here. And I think you play just fine. There is nothing wrong with disagreeing with someone even if you did ask for help. It just takes some of us longer then others to take information in and then figure it out from there. Akhockey...YOU are rude...enough is enough already. We all know you are right so just drop it. HemperFi had a moment so lets just kick the crapp out of him while he's down. This is not productive at all and makes this site look like its full of bullies. 

Hemp the plants look lovely. I myself would have freaked out too. As we get older and live alone or with a dog, we tend to really get wrapped up in new life and new loves more so then we were younger. This have brought new meaning to your life, it shows. And it has done the same for me. If I were in your place I think I would have handled it the same way. Nothin wrong with that. We are all brothers and lifes too short to left this even be using up any of our time. The other plants look great and can see how you came to your conclusion. I thought the same you did. We weren't wrong, we were just different. You got it figured out now so lets move on. I'm enjoying your grow so keep it up. Peace and love brother...


----------



## ArtVandolay




----------



## smokster42

Yoou know I thought I would be better off using bottled water until my Ph meter got here. I got my meter and checked my tap water and it was 7.5. Checked the bottled water and it was 9.0. Holy Bat guano Cat Lady. I would have never thought. They don't have any places even close to me to go get the stuff you recommended for lowering my Ph so I got some triple super phosphate 0-45-0. I put a teaspoon full in a gallon of water. Let it sit for 30-45 mins. Poured it out through a strainer. Checked my Ph and it was 6.5. Man I hope this works.


----------



## smokster42

Puffinugs, you're alright in my book. Always sounds like good advice from you. 

Artvandolay...I'm with you brother...


----------



## smokster42

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> but then your nuting the plant with a very high amount of P, what do you mean by straining it, i admit you confused me.


 
Sorry. I used a metal sifter type thingy. screen material. Thats it. Its a slow release product that you are supposed to spread on your lawn. I thought, and thought is like I thought I farted but really pooped, I know, but I thought I could get it to release a little of the phosphuric acid that was in it. If I am wrong I won't use it.


----------



## HemperFi

Ph down is acid -- distiled vinagar will Ph down.


----------



## smokster42

I don't have a PPM meter to check with. Is that something a person needs to help in growing in dirt?.


----------



## dman1234

smokster42 said:
			
		

> I don't have a PPM meter to check with. Is that something a person needs to help in growing in dirt?.


 

Not really, a PH meter is needed but not ppm meter, imo.


----------



## smokster42

I read that phosphoric acid will lower ph and that potassium hydroxide would raise ph. Is this a harmful way to go about it. Do you know what the active ingrediant is in the stuff you use?


----------



## smokster42

I wasn't sure the aquarium stuff would work. Thanks for the info. puff and dman


----------



## smokster42

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> ok now i know what your talking about, they are like little green balls (sometimes other colors) adn you strained them before they disolved.
> 
> couldnt tell you if itll work.
> 
> if you go to like say walmart or other department store, and go to the aquarium section you can get a little bottle of ph up and ph down pretty cheap.


 
Thats the stuff. And it did lower my Ph from 7.5 to 6.5.


----------



## smokster42

I'll go to walmart for now and use this phosphate for my garden. I'll order some of the stuff HemperFi uses.


----------



## HemperFi

I once had an aquarium -- the boys came home one afternoon and dumped a bucket of crawdads in with my tropical fish. Three hundred dollars of fish went first, then there was a two week war amongst the critters to see who was king of the aquarium -- I ended up with one fat crawdad. Never did fill it back up with fish.


----------



## FA$TCA$H

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I once had an aquarium -- the boys came home one afternoon and dumped a bucket of crawdads in with my tropical fish. Three hundred dollars of fish went first, then there was a two week war amongst the critters to see who was king of the aquarium -- I ended up with one fat crawdad. Never did fill it back up with fish.



don'tcha just love kids!! typical boys.


----------



## akhockey

smokster42 said:
			
		

> I read that phosphoric acid will lower ph and that potassium hydroxide would raise ph. Is this a harmful way to go about it. Do you know what the active ingrediant is in the stuff you use?


 
Gen Hydro pH up is phosphoric acid and the pH down is Potassium hydroxide and potassium carbonate.
Ironic that the topic is still pH.......


----------



## smokster42

akhockey said:
			
		

> Gen Hydro pH up is phosphoric acid and the pH down is Potassium hydroxide and potassium carbonate.
> Ironic that the topic is still pH.......


 
I believe you are wrong akhockey. It is the other way around. Ph down is phosphoric acid, citric acid, mono ammonium phosphate, and Ph up is potassium carbonate and potassium silicate. Anyway, at least this makes a person use their minds and find the answers. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## HemperFi

So I'm making some new soil. I had the bin I use to mix in behind the tent -- I knocked over a plant, knocked down a fan and spilt my drink getting it out of there. I only tell you because I am comfortable in my skin, and I know you can identify -- you do the same kind of things. I am putting together some real nice grow medium. I have Dr. Q's organic potting soil, the recycled soil from three male plants, FoxFarm ocean forrest, perlite, vermiculite, bat guanno, blood meal, bone meal and a little bit of drool. It smelled so good mixing it up I actually drooled. I will water with Cal-Mag and use FF Big Bloom -- plus large amounts of Cha Ching. What do you think?Should I pee in it and give it a cup of coffee? 

I want you to see my grow. OUR grow -- I blame you HICK, for my minor social problems. You gave me all them stars, and I believe it damaged some fragile egos. If you think it will help, you can give a couple of my stars to others 

Turn off the fire under the tar -- our grow is still looking remarkably fine:


----------



## HemperFi

The second pic is the distressed plant -- after my macinations -- I didn't include the AK-47 -- here she is:


----------



## akhockey

smokster42 said:
			
		

> I believe you are wrong akhockey. It is the other way around. Ph down is phosphoric acid, citric acid, mono ammonium phosphate, and Ph up is potassium carbonate and potassium silicate. Anyway, at least this makes a person use their minds and find the answers. Thank you for your reply.


You are correct in pointing out my stoner moment (damn white widow) and getting them reversed. The compounds i stated were correct per the GH website.


----------



## HemperFi

How ironic 

THG  --  I know you are here. My darling Goddess  I felt your diadactic nature step in -- I knew you had some wisdom to share, and I saw you quickly back off -- I realize you didn't want to throw gasoline on the fire and cause some kind of major meltdown to occure. I respect that, but will you tell me now if you think I have a Ph problem?

or not


----------



## HemperFi

Puffin, I totally respect your point of view, but one of the only things I have done on my own during this grow was to make the soil. The plants I have now growing are in that soil, and I am thinking I am pretty good at putting soil together. I wish you could smell it 

The clones I am going to put in this soil are already getting full nutes, and I will just let the soil take over for a while. Trust me


----------



## HemperFi

besides bro -- it is what I already have here to do it with.


----------



## HemperFi

One again, I am appreciative of the latitude -- watch it work my friend.


----------



## BBFan

Looks like you got it worked out HF.  Congratulations!  PH is just not that fast acting in soil, it had to be something else, meaning I agree with you.

Your soil mix looks good- though I notice no lime.  Any reason for that?

For the record, I don't ph adjust anymore.  I put enough lime in and use rain water as often as I can (ph is around 4.5).  Acidity reacts with the lime, releases calcium and magnesium, adjusts alkalinity, and everybody's happy.

Good luck with your grow.  Looks like you're doing great!


----------



## HemperFi

You know BB -- it really does my heart good to hear someone finally say that. I appreciate it more than you could possibly know. Thank You!

I didn't have calcium when I made the soil mix -- I figured I'd add cal-mag when I watered. I'm not sure if that will be sufficient, but I'm gonna try it that way.


----------



## Rosebud

How much lime BBF? Hi Hemper.


----------



## HemperFi

Hey Kiddo


----------



## HemperFi

Well, my sick plant had gone and soaked up all that water I flushed her with, so I decided to give her a feed. I used one gallon of water, so I wouldn't confuse the measurments, and I gave her something new. She got some FF Big Bloom, a little Cha Ching, some Cal-Mag, and some iron and soil acidifier. Hope she like it.

I fed one of the PMM her regular GH nutes and added some Cal-Mag and a little Cha Ching. They look good today.  hope they look good tomorrow 

Peace


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Well, my sick plant had gone and soaked up all that water I flushed her with, so I decided to give her a feed. I used one gallon of water, so I wouldn't confuse the measurments, and I gave her something new. She got some FF Big Bloom, a little Cha Ching, some Cal-Mag, and some iron and soil acidifier. Hope she like it.
> 
> I fed one of the PMM her regular GH nutes and added some Cal-Mag and a little Cha Ching. They look good today. hope they look good tomorrow
> 
> Peace


 
WOW  Dude did you read the Cha Ching???   Its for *LATE* flowering...   :holysheep:


----------



## HemperFi

Yeah -- Been taking Puffins advice -- he suggested it a long time ago.


----------



## HemperFi

My neighbor suffers from cronic pain in his legs. It doesn't matter if he is sitting or standing -- he is in bad pain. He hasn't slept well in months and months -- having just gone through a double bypass surgery, he is in pretty bad shape, but he is still over there working on his boat. He is the person I mentioned earlier in this journal who has a PHD in horticulture and is writing the book on advanced outdoor drip systems. He is a normal family guy -- They are devout Christians, business people. 
He came to me yesterday afternoon complaining about his pain and wanted to know if weed would help him. I was honest with him. I told him I smoke weed for recreational purposes and am a little skeptical about it having many med purposes except to stimulate hunger and for relaxation and stress control. He told me he had talked with his wife about it and she had given him permission to give it a try, so I twisted him up a nice dubbie and took it over to him. I gave him instruction on how to smoke it and left. 
This morning the man came over and fixed my little outboard motor for me -- it hasn't worked since I returned from Idaho last summer. I tried to pay him, but he told me never mind money -- he got the best nights sleep after smoking that joint than he has enjoyed in years. He smoked about a third of it and went and layed down -- he woke up hours later and smoked the rest of it and slept the rest of the night through. He told me NOTHING he has ever tried has worked as well for his pain. I guess there really are med purposes for weed, and it tickles me that normal people are beginning to understand and are willing to give it a try. Pretty cool huh?
Anyway, I'm going to have a few extra clones, and this guy certainly knows enough about it to grow his own, so I suggested he set up his own little room. He said his wife would kill him, but I told him to give her to testimonial he gave me about finally getting some good sleep. She doesn't want him in pain, so I believe that is what will happen -- either that or I'm going to have a real good customer. I will give him another joint tonight, so he can give it another test.

My plants are looking soooo fine -- they are a few days less than three weeks into 12/12 and even the sick plant is flowering nicely. Do you want to see them?

Peace


----------



## BBFan

Great story Hemper.  You should read through Granny Crow's list of MMJ uses.  It really does help a lot of folks.


----------



## HemperFi

First the Vedge room:
Then the clones -- which have been brewing since the ladies went into 12/12 -- three of them are ready to plant now, and I think I'll just have to let the rest of them go...
And the girls in flower:


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks BB -- I will read..

Puffin, I fried a seedling by putting it next to that big plant in too hot of light, so I turned down the light to accomidate the seedling, and the Kush stretched like hell. I believe I have it under control. I turned the light back up to 450w, and the nodes are a lot closer now. I'm going to raise the light a little and put it on 600w as soon as I think all the plants in there can deal with it. I'm presuming you are talking about the vedge room. Nothing untoward going on in the back of the flowering tent. 

I have too many plants -- I was told I would, but I was afraid of not having enough, and I still contend that too many are better than not enough 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

yeah, the ones in back are sativa dom, and the ones in front are sat dom. In back are an AK-47 on the right -- doing wonderful, and something called White Power on the left -- the sick plant. The two in back came to me in the mail as full on clones -- the others I grew from seed. I know what you are going to say -- I will either tie down the two in back or put the others higher on boxes. I believe they will fit in there together.


----------



## HemperFi

I mean the ones in front are indica dom.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> My neighbor suffers from cronic pain in his legs. It doesn't matter if he is sitting or standing -- he is in bad pain. He hasn't slept well in months and months -- having just gone through a double bypass surgery, he is in pretty bad shape, but he is still over there working on his boat. He is the person I mentioned earlier in this journal who has a PHD in horticulture and is writing the book on advanced outdoor drip systems. He is a normal family guy -- They are devout Christians, business people.
> He came to me yesterday afternoon complaining about his pain and wanted to know if weed would help him. I was honest with him. I told him I smoke weed for recreational purposes and am a little skeptical about it having many med purposes except to stimulate hunger and for relaxation and stress control. He told me he had talked with his wife about it and she had given him permission to give it a try, so I twisted him up a nice dubbie and took it over to him. I gave him instruction on how to smoke it and left.
> This morning the man came over and fixed my little outboard motor for me -- it hasn't worked since I returned from Idaho last summer. I tried to pay him, but he told me never mind money -- he got the best nights sleep after smoking that joint than he has enjoyed in years. He smoked about a third of it and went and layed down -- he woke up hours later and smoked the rest of it and slept the rest of the night through. He told me NOTHING he has ever tried has worked as well for his pain. I guess there really are med purposes for weed, and it tickles me that normal people are beginning to understand and are willing to give it a try. Pretty cool huh?
> Anyway, I'm going to have a few extra clones, and this guy certainly knows enough about it to grow his own, so I suggested he set up his own little room. He said his wife would kill him, but I told him to give her to testimonial he gave me about finally getting some good sleep. She doesn't want him in pain, so I believe that is what will happen -- either that or I'm going to have a real good customer. I will give him another joint tonight, so he can give it another test.
> 
> My plants are looking soooo fine -- they are a few days less than three weeks into 12/12 and even the sick plant is flowering nicely. Do you want to see them?
> 
> Peace



My brother-in-law was quite an anti marijuana guy.  We didn't get along for many years because of his anti-marijuana stand and my not making much effort to hide the fact that I did smoke.  Then he got lung cancer.  After trying all the legal things to help nausea, appetite, sleep, etc, etc, to not avail, my sis called  and asked me to send her info on mmj.  A couple of days later I took a bag down to them.  She called me, quite amazed as her had eaten, kept it down, and then fallen into a quite peaceful sleep.  After that, mmj became his major med and our relationship changed.  He was the ultimate skeptic, but was so sick he was willing to try anything.  He was so amazed when mj relieved the worst of the chemo affects.

Glad your plants are doing well--of course we want to see pics.


----------



## HemperFi

I hope everything is good w/ your Binlaw. One of my best friends in life died of cancer -- the chemo was torture.

They are doing well, aren't they?  (the plants)  

Thank you my darling Goddess.


----------



## HemperFi

BBFan said:
			
		

> Great story Hemper.  You should read through Granny Crow's list of MMJ uses.  It really does help a lot of folks.


 
I did go and have a look BB, Amazing how many different maladies they are doing studies on -- I read where out of six people treated for chronic pain only three of them had any bennificial effect. Depends on the person I guess. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## HemperFi

Some serious bud production going on in the tent:


----------



## HemperFi

What do all you people sitting and watching think? -- I'd like to hear what you have to say.


----------



## HemperFi

I'm thinking, if they continue to grow as well as they have in two and a half weeks for seven or eight more weeks, they are going to be beautiful, full, and busting out bad. The weight won't matter because there will be plenty for me until the next crop comes in, and the next crop is vedging now -- I'm loving this....  The weight won't matter as much as the quality will matter -- I don't want to make the mistake I see others make not keeping the most important thing in mind -- it's all about the bud -- I will show close ups of some real sweet flowers -- I bet you. 

Peace


----------



## bho_expertz

You can try to raise the smaller plants so you can have a balanced canopy.

They look good. :aok:


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks for looking in BHO -- hows the weather over there? I do have the little bush in the front middle up on something, and it may need to go higher, but the other two seem to be stretching into the light now, and I believe they are going to be fine. 

My Vedge room is full, and there is another clone with roots, and she is a White Power I'd like to keep -- I guess I'll set up the CFLs down in the state room on the extra bunk -- I can't stand the idea of tossing a prefectlly good plant out -- I can see males, but females of good breeding? Hard to do.

Peace


----------



## bho_expertz

Raining .


----------



## HemperFi

Poison Mighty Might @ 17 days of flower -- what will she look like in 60 days?


----------



## Lemon Jack

Tasty!


----------



## HemperFi

There are twenty just like that one and the AK-47, and the White Power (she is coming back strong) -- I should have a pretty nice harvest if all goes well from here out. 

Peace


----------



## Hick

:aok:...


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Hick, means a lot.


----------



## Growdude

I think your going to be a happy camper.


----------



## HemperFi

I know you-all like the pics as much as I do -- here is the latest addition to the tent -- it is called "Mountain Bud," from Vancouver Island, grown from seed. It hasn't sexed, but it is too big to leave in the vedge room, so I'm going to sex it out in the tent. The clones in vedge look pretty healthy.


----------



## smokster42

Plants look good. Mountain bud huh? Bet that will be some sweet mountain doobie. BTW what size are your containers?


----------



## smokster42

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Thank you smokster -- I doubt anyone cares. I broke the golden rule -- I disagreed with the opinion of one of the stars of MP. I did ask for help. I WAS in a panic -- Hell, I love that plant. She is still making bud, by the way. Suddenly, I didn't even know how to Ph water. My whole grow was in question -- I was getting links to places to buy Ph meters, and nothing I could say, no matter how I said it, seemed to get through. I felt like I was being kicked while I was down. I probably said some things I shouldn't have, but I was suddenly being attacked form all quarters


 
Funny. I was looking at my user cp page and saw this reputation thing at the bottom. I sure upset a couple people on here saying what I did sticking up for you. No big deal. Guess I better go now. You keep up the great work hemp. I'll come back and look when you are closer to finishing your grow. Semper fi Bro. Peace out...


----------



## HemperFi

Don't go away smokster, we were the ones who were right -- I had no PH problem at all. I over nuked a plant -- they know that, and won't admit it. People who have grown more than three grows know I didn't have a Ph prob and have voiced their opinion. All you need do is look at my grow now, and it is obvious I didn't have Ph problems -- we are dealing with some pretty inflated egos in here -- to be expected. It's a nice place to show off. I don't mind -- they are welcome to their opinion. I will settle for the reputation my plants get after they have been cured.


----------



## HemperFi

three gallon containers. Inspired by Hampster Lewis' one gallon grows.


----------



## smokster42

Ya. I got bad reps for telling a couple of peps that they were out of line or something. I got 1 good one from Rosie, Thank you Rosie. The others were real proud of themselves and hide behind anonymity. Ya real nice place, so I thought. I will say no more. Let the dogs sleep. If you don't mind I would like to stay in touch with you. Maybe just private message you. I am new enough at this that I need help. Came on here to try to get help. I got involved with your grow and was sucking up as much knowledge as I could. Seems I stepped on some big toes and now am being slammed for it the only way they can. I'm like you though, I have fought so much just for simple things like life and liberty that I still fight when a brother is down, no matter the price.  So if I could message you when I have questions or comments, I would appreciate it. You know everyone can walk a straight line, conform or else, I think they call it communism.  Something you and I fought against to keep the brave anonymous people free. I've seen way worse written on here by moderators and its still in print and their rep is beyond repute and they are talkin about how much they sold their weed for. I'll probably be sanctioned or cut off for standing up for myself and venting but what the heck. Again, lifes to short.


----------



## HemperFi

smokster42 said:
			
		

> Ya. I got bad reps for telling a couple of peps that they were out of line or something. I got 1 good one from Rosie, Thank you Rosie. The others were real proud of themselves and hide behind anonymity. Ya real nice place, so I thought. I will say no more. Let the dogs sleep. If you don't mind I would like to stay in touch with you. Maybe just private message you. I am new enough at this that I need help. Came on here to try to get help. I got involved with your grow and was sucking up as much knowledge as I could. Seems I stepped on some big toes and now am being slammed for it the only way they can. I'm like you though, I have fought so much just for simple things like life and liberty that I still fight when a brother is down, no matter the price.  So if I could message you when I have questions or comments, I would appreciate it. You know everyone can walk a straight line, conform or else, I think they call it communism.  Something you and I fought against to keep the brave anonymous people free. I've seen way worse written on here by moderators and its still in print and their rep is beyond repute and they are talkin about how much they sold their weed for. I'll probably be sanctioned or cut off for standing up for myself and venting but what the heck. Again, lifes to short.


 
First of all my friend, you have no need to go PM to ask me a question. There are real people in here that will be willing to help you as much as I am. Hell, this is my FIRST grow. Look what they have done for me. The moderators in this forum are expert growers, and they know the difference between over nuting a plant and having a PH problem in your grow room. And they know you haven't done a thing wrong by defending my stupid a**. I need friends -- I would like to consider you a friend -- don't abandon me in this quagmire of egotism. I just want to be real.


----------



## HemperFi

RoseBud is an amaziing lady.  No question.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

smokster42 said:
			
		

> Ya. I got bad reps for telling a couple of peps that they were out of line or something. I got 1 good one from Rosie, Thank you Rosie. The others were real proud of themselves and hide behind anonymity. Ya real nice place, so I thought. I will say no more. Let the dogs sleep. If you don't mind I would like to stay in touch with you. Maybe just private message you. I am new enough at this that I need help. Came on here to try to get help. I got involved with your grow and was sucking up as much knowledge as I could. Seems I stepped on some big toes and now am being slammed for it the only way they can. I'm like you though, I have fought so much just for simple things like life and liberty that I still fight when a brother is down, no matter the price. So if I could message you when I have questions or comments, I would appreciate it. You know everyone can walk a straight line, conform or else, I think they call it communism. Something you and I fought against to keep the brave anonymous people free. I've seen way worse written on here by moderators and its still in print and their rep is beyond repute and they are talkin about how much they sold their weed for. I'll probably be sanctioned or cut off for standing up for myself and venting but what the heck. Again, lifes to short.


 
Maybe  Hemper will photo copy his pamphlet for ya....   :hubba:


----------



## HemperFi

You are a small minded little critter, aren't you Ant? Did you ever hear of not judging a book by it's cover? You seem to be able to judge a book without ever having even seeing its cover. You are amazing. I'm sure you are also God's gift to growing weed, and in that tiny ant farm where you reside, I'm sure you are well respected and very high up in Ant society, but you know what? In this journal you are not welcome, and I'd appreciate it if you would just piss off -- you are a pissant, aren't you?


----------



## HemperFi

You are right Puff, it was a bit harsh, but that guy doesn't have anything to contribute except bad feelings. I seem to be making as many enemies as I am friends in here. I just call it like I see it. I am learning at an incredible rate -- mostly about growing weed, but about people as well. I'm having fun. I have pretty thick skin and a pretty hard head and a lot of life experience, so I kinda do things my own way, but I do listen, and I am ready to admit when I am wrong and change things for the better -- In my grow room and in my life. I feel good inside my skin. I seem to have made an "epic fail" by not believing I had a Ph problem which caused my plant to have an epic fail. I had a sick plant. I didn't need someone in the midst of their third little specialty grow sending me off to buy a Ph meter on line. I needed help with my dying plant. I don't care how popular you are -- if you are wrong you are wrong -- and you should admit you were wrong. Like a man. 

peace


----------



## HemperFi

I want to say this and then I'm going to stop beating on this poor dead horse. I read both of Hl's grow journals and was following the third before I ever posted a question in MP. It was his little grows that inspired me to give it a go. I was totally impressed with his ability as a grower, and I still am. But I know a little bit more now than I did in the beginning, and I see now that what HL is doing isn't optimizing the true potiential of the plant. I mentioned it to him once, and he told me he was just growing for a few people so he didn't need a large harvest. Okay. Do it anyway you want, but don't go around making out like you are even close to being a great grower. And don't immediately attack someone's character when their opinion differs from yours -- it's not very mature. 

enough said.

Peace


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I see now that what HL is doing isn't optimizing the true potiential of the plant. I mentioned it to him once, and he told me he was just growing for a few people so he didn't need a large harvest. *Okay. Do it anyway you want, but don't go around making out like you are even close to being a great grower.*



Why do you continue to feel the need to attack me?
I mean are you serious? Who the hell said that...Let's rewind here for a minute. You had some problem with your plant and posted some pics and a bunch of us gave our opinion on what we thought it cld be based on *our* experience. Long story short you take offense some how to this and ask to be given some "latitude". I more than happily gave that to you and did not post another thing in regards to you or about you till you went and decided to take a swipe at me in someone else's  Grow Journal. I don't know where you got all this other crazy nonsense from.    I am a guy who works close to 60 hours a week and likes to smoke a lil herb when I get home from work to relax and ease the day's tensions. I introduced my wife to MJ and she also has taken a liking to it. It has done tremendous things for her depression. It gets expensive and risky copping off the street and you usually get crap. So I came here in search of the knowledge of how to grow my own. These kind people here helped me learn the ropes and now I am able to more than support our love and habit of smoking MJ. I stick around because one of the great bonuses of coming here to learn was I made some great friends....and I also get to kinda pay it forward by helping when I can and if I can. Nowhere in there is anything about being this "great grower" you seem so obsessed with. It is kinda creepy how you pushed all of this on me....and I don't creep out easy bro.  If you hve some obsession with being known as a "great grower" now or someday please don't push it off on me. I am just here for the love of the plant and the great friends I hve made here.
Not sure why you hve blown this into such a huge thing but judging from the pm's and rep comments people hve been leaving me I am not the only one creeped out, and just plain scratching my head wondering what the hell is wrong with you.


----------



## HemperFi

Now I'm creepy, obsessed, and there is something the Hell wrong with me. Hammy, Bro, No obsession, creepy? ok, I guess that is a matter of opinion, but ok. And it wasn't what was wrong with me Bro, it was about the "advice" I was given by you and the way even though you were wrong, you never were willing to admit it, and it did anger me some to be directed to an internet site to buy a PH meter when all I needed was advice about my sick plant. I tried to tell you-all it wasn't Ph, but I have now become "creepy" and my character has been attacked by you in every post you have written. I don't call you names. I don't acuse you of having "bitchfits" I merely disagreed with you -- and I was correct. 

I am happy for you that you have so many friends. I guess I should expect some form of gang mentality. I don't care how you grow Hammy, I do have an opinion though, and it doesn't make me obsessed or creepy, and I have not made an "epic fail." lol. I won't comment about you or the way you grow anymore. I would hope that you will stop attacking my character. 

peace


----------



## akhockey

There you go again. Out of the blue just kinda pissin on people that tried to help you. I never read once where anyone "attacked your character" until you started making jerkish comments back that experienced growers (noone proclaimed to be great) didnt know what they were talking about and YOU were right blah blah ad infinitum. You still seem to think that. You grow some nice looking buds. I think you flower too early and dont expand the possiblities with your plants. You seem to be proclaiming yourself a great grower. If you know so much why are you here? Would you like a screwdriver to tighten up that screw thats loose? I mean come on now. You like to stir the pot (no pun intended) and I like to call things as i see them. What is wrong with you? I just dont get it.


----------



## Roddy

Said I wouldn't come back for fear I'd be "one of them", but man, are you reading the stuff you're putting down?? And why is it so many people see this same thing? We're all biased and siding with our friend....right?

Look back at how active this thread used to be and how many active users are contributing helpful info now....it's all down to a "he said"...flamed on by you, my friend! Come on man, get back to growing.


----------



## Hick

smokster42 said:
			
		

> Funny. I was looking at my user cp page and saw this reputation thing at the bottom. I sure upset a couple people on here saying what I did sticking up for you. No big deal. Guess I better go now. You keep up the great work hemp. I'll come back and look when you are closer to finishing your grow. Semper fi Bro. Peace out...



yip... you'll find yourself gathering negative rep when you throw a bucket full of "F-bombs" out there.  "I" don't find it particularly "funny". What I do find 'funny', is how soon some seem to become "experts"..  
Hemper, every one here is trying to "help" you. It is  'what we do', here. These are the same folks that got you to this point successfully. ALL are experienced and successfull growers "offering" their experience and wisdoms. ALL have mentored others to success.  BE APPRECIATIVE...
hammy, jam, ak, roddy, ect... "let it go".. it sounds like him 'n smokster don't want or need your advice. 

I'm going to offer two pieces of advice, and I suggest they be heeded. Get this thread back to "about growing".. and "stop the personal insults and name calling"!..   You sound like a bunch of third graders on the playground fer krise sakes.


----------



## akhockey

Sorry Hick. Hammy broke my crayons so I got bored. Me Roddy and Jaam will just play hopscotch instead.


----------



## Hick

that DANG hammy....  where's his buddy Richard Geer when you need him? :rofl:


----------



## akhockey

Hick said:
			
		

> that DANG hammy....  where's his buddy Richard Geer when you need him? :rofl:


I think he ran away with one of them trannies from Hammys avatar!!  I just threw up in my mouth a little.....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hick    I apologize....   I was the one making waves in the pool...  I was just trying to make alil pamphlet joke... it musta went right over their head...   but im sure someone got alil laugh or 2 in besides me...   :48:


----------



## HemperFi

Well, Okay then. I will just say thank you to all the people in here who have helped me -- Hammy included. 

I took a couple of clones last night -- they look good -- thank whoever it was that taught me that  The mountain Bud is a female (I think). I have plenty more to learn, I'm sure. I will try real hard not to cause waves. I wasn't dropping the F-bombs, and I don't usually call people names -- if I did I apologise.  The room looks good -- flowers are popping and all the girls are happy. Hell, I am happy. 

Hick -- I will behave my man -- heck, I ain't no expert, and I know it.

peace


----------



## HemperFi

I don't know Smokster any better than anyone else in here does, but it felt good to have a little support from him -- at the time.

I believe I have a Hermie. Here is a pic -- can anyone tell me if I am right -- I ain't no expert ya know


----------



## Roddy

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Well, Okay then. I will just say thank you to all the people in here who have helped me -- Hammy included.
> 
> I took a couple of clones last night -- they look good -- thank whoever it was that taught me that  The mountain Bud is a female (I think). I have plenty more to learn, I'm sure. I will try real hard not to cause waves. I wasn't dropping the F-bombs, and I don't usually call people names -- if I did I apologise.  The room looks good -- flowers are popping and all the girls are happy. Hell, I am happy.
> 
> Hick -- I will behave my man -- heck, I ain't no expert, and I know it.
> 
> peace



Ok, all the mushy crap over? Let's get some growing on!!!


----------



## Roddy

I can't tell from the pic, can you get closer?


----------



## HemperFi

I'll try and get a better shot of it. It has hairs coming out, but looks to me like there are balls as well. I couldn't find a sticky -- I do remember seeing one though. I'm a little high....


----------



## HemperFi

It'll take a min Roddy -- BRB


----------



## HemperFi

here:


----------



## HemperFi

hmmm....


----------



## HemperFi

So what is to be done with these devils? What are the posibilities? Isn't this what you start with to make femmed seeds? Perhaps I'll just toss it out. And the two pretty little clones I expect will also Hermie -- damn.


----------



## HemperFi

Do you think it was something I did wrong? Like put it in flower too soon or something. Is it for sure that the clones will also Hermie?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

This appears to me to be a hermie.  However you have time to make sure.  

No, this is not what you start with to make femmed seeds.  This is what happens when you use seeds from hermie stock.  What plant is this and where did you get the seeds?  Since you have so many other plants, I would get rid of this as soon as you know for absolute sure that it is a hermie.

The clone is a genetic duplicate of its mother...yes it will most likely hermie. 

You may have done nothing at all wrong.  If the seed stock was from a hermie, it was a genetic thing and was predisposed to hermie--a dominant trait rather than a recessive one.  However, the number one cause of hermies is interruptions to the dark cycle while flowering.


----------



## HemperFi

Okay, thanks bunches.i won'y be breeding for a few more grows -- at least.

Goddess, It's called Mountain Bud and is one of two seeds to pop out of the last 20 I recieved from Kindseeds.com. 

I don't have a place in the boat I would trust a male plant anyway.

I do have another one of these in vedge -- perhaps it will be a girl -- only.


----------



## akhockey

I have had plants from femmed seed that Ive cloned a few grows and then one would go hermie for one reason or another. Likely stress of some sort. My suggestion would be that being you have noticed  the balls on that one toss it. Keep an eye on the other clone and see what happens with it. It may or may not herm on you but is likely prone to it. It looks like you have plenty of other plants that would suffer from a pollen release. Sometimes you just have to sacrifice an individual for the better of the masses.


----------



## HemperFi

Okay -- out it goes. I DO have sum bud that would suffer from a pollen release -- big time.  Thanks for the advice.


peace


----------



## HemperFi

I gave the Hermie to Bubba -- he don't want it either. My Cuz sent me some buds off the other clone they sent. It's called White Power -- I don't know what they are thinking, and I don't know how to tell them, but IMO they are not finishing up their grow very well. I think their nugs could be so much better trimmed well and cured and dried properly. I think they are fast drying it some way and sucking most of the moisture out of it from the outside in. I trimmed the dry little nugs, and put them in the jar, but I doubt it will cure. Better than nothing, and once again there were nice little nugs under the leaves -- and it gets me very high. Mine will be better though.This is what I'm talking about:


----------



## HemperFi

I'm thinking, Puffin, but in their defence, they are hurting for cash. I hope they know better than what they are doing -- I don't know how to tell them except to send them some of their own weed done right. It motivates me. 

I took the Hermie out on the dock, tore it asunder and tossed it out into the lake. I was going to say a little something as it sank -- but it didn't sink. It was floating like a little green, hemp island and headed right for where security hangs by the office and store. It's dark out, and it might have finally sank, so I watched it for a while, and then jumped in my little boat and paddled out there and picked it up. It's in the trash now. Live and learn -- and on another note: I washed off the root ball out in the lake and had a look at it when I got back into the light. There are still some roots in the pot, but there were not that many roots over-all., and it was a good 2 ft tall already -- a little stretched tho.


----------



## HemperFi

I put it in the freezer with the other, Puff -- don't have any iso -- I thinking it's one of those strainers used with ice? I could use grain alcohol and extract the thc -- I'm going to have a lot of this stuff to play with pretty soon. I'll just save it for now -- unless I run dry in the mean time.


----------



## HemperFi

Sorry, I don't know what iso is or how it is used. Please explain.


----------



## BBFan

Hi HemperFi- Isopropyl Alcohol.  Rubbing alcohol.  Comes in different strengths, 70% is about the lowest I think.  Try to get the highest % you can find- 90% maybe.

It's used to extract the essential oils and makes what many call hash oil.  There's some good how-to threads in the hash section.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

IMO it is not a good idea to use coffee filters to filter anything--it traps too much of the good stuff.  Silkscreen or light cheesecloth is far better.  Actually, I think given your situation making bubble hash instead of making hash with iso would be a better idea.  I would recommend you looking at some inexpensive bubble bags on e-bay.


----------



## HemperFi

This is very interesting. I will try it soon. I thought grain alcohol was the stuff to use. I did make some hash down in Mexico once, but it was grain alcohol we used. We put the weed through a cheese cloth and saved the hash powder that came through, soaked the weed in the alcohol, poured it into cookie pans, let it evaporate, scraped up the oil from the pans and mixed it with the powder. It was like the hash we used to get from Afganistan and Lebonon -- remember that stuff -- haven't seen any in years. I want to do it some time with some real good weed. I figure eventually I'll be like the rest of you and have more weed thasn I know what to do with -- then I will play. Right now I'm still worried I'm going to run out again before my buds are ready -- probably. In that case I will see what I can do with this little bit of trim. I took it out of the freezer and put it in the fridge. 

My plants look fantastic at three weeks. I have HIGH hopes for them. The bud development is coming along real nicely. It truly is an amazing plant -- so beautiful growing. The White Power that I nearly distroyed is looking remarkably well. It is a bit pale, but the buds are springing up wonderfully and looking very tasty. Even in its sorry condition I believe it will be better than the weed from its mother I recieved yesterday in the mail. I like the high, and it smokes okay. It's just not the quality I am expecting from my grow. I hope everyone is having a nice day. It is sunny and beautiful here -- mid 70s today. There is a big costume party at the bar tonight -- I will go over for a drink and a look and then come back to the boat. There will be hundreds of people all dressed up, and it is quite a spectical, but I'm not really into crowds of people, or paying 8 dollars a drink. All is well (relatively) on the boat. We are still a float, and the dank is growing nicely.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Wanna see?


----------



## HemperFi

And I truly appreciate knowing -- thank you, Puff


----------



## HemperFi

Puff, I did happen to have some iso, so I did as instructed and can hardly type. I haven't been this high in a long time. Thank you my man.


----------



## HemperFi

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> thats great  its a nice little trick to know.


 
Yes, a very cool little trick to know -- and so easy. 

It is just beautiful here at the lake today. High 70's, sunny, slight breeze, clear skys -- and here I am so stoned I can hardly move. Like I said before: I don't get couch lock like most folks. What I get is what Steven Hawking looks like. Sure glad I don't have anything important to do today -- except water a few plants. 

My neighbor came by last night. He told me he was schedualed for surgery to have some electrical thingy put in him to help with the cronic pain, but he told one of his doctors about the relief he has experienced by smoking weed, and the doc told him to forget the surgery. The electric thingy would only reduce his pain by 50%, he couldn't use it while driving and he would have to turn it off when he sleeps. The doctor told him if marijuana works for him so well there is no reason to under-go such a dangerous procedure. I don't know what he is going to do, but he gave me some money to get him some weed. I wish mine was ready. I gave him another little bud.

My ladies are just plumping up nicely. I've raised a couple of boys in my life, and that was pretty easy (good boys), but these horny little ladies kinda scare me -- putting out all them little hairs, crying out to be impregnated, they are not teasing -- little floozies.

Peace


----------



## akhockey

Fyi you can store your trim in the freezer for long periods with no issues. I trim into plastic grocery bags lining a huge bowl. When im done or they are full I squeeze the air out and out them in a ziplock and into the freezer. I usually save up 3-4 grows worth before making bubble hash or canna butter. Making butter is easier I find and I prefer the effects of edibles over smoking sometimes. My friends sure do enjoy my cookies. Plants look good btw.


----------



## HemperFi

thanks ak, I was thinking It could be frozen -- What I had is all hashed up here on a plate in front of me -- I should have a nice bag in the freezer by Christmas. Do you dry it before you use it?

Yeah, the plants are popping.  thank you, again.


----------



## HemperFi

I fed the AK and the WP with some Big Bloom (FF) I added a little cal-mag plus and a dash of Cha Ching. I was just thinking the girls would like a little change of diet -- something a little organic. I'll give them plain lake water their next feeding. They are looking pretty good -- getting fat and sassy.


----------



## HemperFi

They had the big party at the marina last night -- a good time was had by all. I picked up on a real cute little thing. We danced once and she told me she was a reformed hooker. So, I asked her to dance again. After that dance she told me she is a recovering junkie and showed me some real ugly veins on her arms. We danced again. She was in the process of telling me about her four kids when some members of her family came and took her away. I was sooo relieved. She was cute though.  I was up all night drinking and smoking -- Had a good time.


----------



## HemperFi

My girls are getting frosty:


----------



## akhockey

HemperFi said:
			
		

> thanks ak, I was thinking It could be frozen -- What I had is all hashed up here on a plate in front of me -- I should have a nice bag in the freezer by Christmas. Do you dry it before you use it?
> 
> Yeah, the plants are popping.  thank you, again.


Negative on the drying part. I just put it in the freezer wet.


----------



## Lemon Jack

The girls are looking nice hemper :aok:


----------



## HemperFi

Thank you Jack, I wish I had a beetter lens on my camera. The buds on my plants are sugar coated. It started yesterday. I thought something ELSE was wrong -- they looked a little fuzzy or something, so I grabbed up my magnifying glass and had a look. WOW, The trich population is in the millions. They are so pretty. Glistening in the light this morning. I am beginning to realize that I just MIGHT be in store for a treat here. I know there is a long way to go, but I have been reading everything I can find on cutting and curing. I read some scary stuff last night about mold and such. So I know there are still things that can go wrong, but I'm going to try and stay on top of things here on the old boat and try my best to bring in a small crop of really good bud. Just a few weeks now.... Too cool......


----------



## HemperFi

Been trying to get a shot of the trichs forming on these flowers. It's truly beautiful.


----------



## HemperFi

sorry, hard to see


----------



## Lemon Jack

nice hemper it is hard to get pics of the trichs, and yes it is beautiful  thats where I am right now on a couple my babys there bout 3 and a half weeks old and starting to trich up  reall nice.

Keep up the green work hemper.


----------



## HemperFi

Same as these -- little over three weeks. It boggles my imagination when I think what they will look like in 7 more weeks. Should be sweet. I'll be interested in weight just for reference, but quality is what I am after, and they are looking good -- so far....

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

A few shots:


----------



## HemperFi

three weeks and 2 days in 12/12


----------



## SmokeMyPiece

HemperFi said:
			
		

> ...It boggles my imagination when I think what they will look like in 7 more weeks. Should be sweet...


 Re-take the last pic of post1025 at that time; BPOTM:aok:


----------



## HemperFi

SmokeMyPiece said:
			
		

> Re-take the last pic of post1025 at that time; BPOTH:aok:


 
She is a beauty, Smoke. 

I'm over her on the old boat kickin some Mary Jane buttox, yet I still don't consider this MY grow. I KNOW I couldn't have done what I am doing without the kind help of the experts here in MP. Thank you all.

I scored the old guy next door a quarter last night. He was happy with the weed, and it isn't bad stuff, just not the quality a med patient should be using -- IMO. I took a small bud just to try it, and it works okay -- I hope it helps.

It is really hard for most older people to score weed. They really don't want to be envolved with the state, and they don't travel in circles where weed is present, so it is nice to be able to put it togerther for the old guy. (he's a year older than me) I look ten years younger though. At least "I" think I do lol.

I feel bad that I got on the bad side of some of the folks in here. I have never been called "creepy" before in my life. lol. People are entittled to their opinion, and I DID get a little moody, but I want to apologise again and hope that I get another chance in here. It's nice to have a place to come where like minded folks hang. 

It's still in the high 70's here -- beautiful -- except I have to go pay the bills, and that is always a depressing thing to have to do -- don't ya think?

Peace


----------



## Lemon Jack

Its the worst rent is due today  a whole weeks work gone just like that.  Ah well soon to buy a house I am hopefully.


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I feel bad that I got on the bad side of some of the folks in here. I have never been called "creepy" before in my life. lol. People are entittled to their opinion, and I DID get a little moody, but I want to apologise again and hope that I get another chance in here. It's nice to have a place to come where like minded folks hang.
> 
> Peace


Bro it is squashed...I never meant to imply you were creepy...just felt it was creepy the whole thing went from a couple people gave *opinions* on what we thought was going on with your sick plant.... to you feeling like *I* personally was dissing you some how.  I wasn't....let's bury it and move on. It's about growing MJ and you are doing a pretty good job of it. Keep it up.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Plants are looking good Hemper.  What strains have you got there?  

I'm jealous of your weather....it is supposed to get down to 18 tonight.  I am stoking up a fire and settling in for the night.

LOL--I guess I should start looking for a new avatar.....


----------



## dman1234

They look like they are coming along very nice at 3 weeks.


great job HemperFi.


----------



## HemperFi

You are three of the people who are responsible for the condition of my plants. Thank you HL, Goddess, dman -- they are certainly doing their thing -- kind of on autopilot -- I just feed them. It's the setup, the soil, the nutes and I'm thinking the lake water hasn't hurt them either. PuffinNugs has always been here for the girls as well -- thanks bro -- It's just a waiting game for a while, but I'm beginning to expect a nice little harvest.

It's still 70 degrees out, but it is dropping fast and the wind is blowing about 30 out of the North. I'm real protected here from the North, but when it blows this way the boat Hella rocks. I wonder if the plants can get seasick? I kinda like it -- feels like we are underway. 

Should I put the heater in the tent or in the room so the heat gets to them through the passive vent? The little ladies in vedge will have the light to keep them warm -- don't know that I will need a heater -- will see when it gets colder -- and it will...

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Plants are looking good Hemper.  What strains have you got there?
> 
> It's the two clones my Cuz sent -- The White Power and the AK-47. I took some of the Poison Mighty Might as well, but don't know where they went -- in a couple of days i'll take some more.
> 
> The WP is putting out new dark-green leaves, and the flowers are nice and frosty. I thought it was dead for a while there.
> 
> The AK-47 has become the star. She is busting out all over. I love the penetration of this 600w light. There are buds deep down in both of those plants doing real well. I just sit and stare at them -- pretty cool...


----------



## Sol

Coming along nicely. Pretty cool ,huh?  I glad its working out as well as you planned. Can't wait to see the end.


----------



## HemperFi

Sol said:
			
		

> Coming along nicely. Pretty cool ,huh?  I glad its working out as well as you planned. Can't wait to see the end.


 
Yeah Sol, it is starting to get fun now. Everything does seem to be working out nicely. I remember being so envious when your last crop was at this stage, and then you put up those close-up pics of the buds, and I wasn't just envious -- I was jealous. In just 5 or 6 more weeks I will have some dank I grew. It's amazing really. You try to picture what it's going to look like when the little babies poke their sweet, little heads up out of the dirt, but there are just so many things that can go wrong your mind can't form a picture. When they get all hairy and frosty with trichs, it is a little easier to form a pic in mind of the posibilities --  and when the plants are looking as nice as these look -- it boggles the imagination. I can't wait to see the end either, Bro. Thanks for stoping in and the kind words.

I have the next crop in vedge -- they look pretty good, but in 5 or 6 weeks, when it is time to flip them, they are going to be pretty big. I will have to pick and choose which plants I want to grow out. Does it ever get easy?

Peace,


----------



## dman1234

When they are on auto pilot, and you find yourself wanting to do somthing for them but they simply dont need anything.....thats when you know your doing things right.:icon_smile:


----------



## Lemon Jack

dman1234 said:
			
		

> When they are on auto pilot, and you find yourself wanting to do somthing for them but they simply dont need anything.....thats when you know your doing things right.:icon_smile:




I suppose but man it sure makes a long wait lol, this is where I am too and whew its draggin.


----------



## HemperFi

The truth told, I could just sit and watch them grow for hours and hours and not get bored in the least. I tweak the temps, rotate things around, plan the next feeding. I spend a lot of time lately with my magnifying glass in hand, examining each flower one at a time. This is magic....


----------



## ston-loc

Yeah man, the last month i spent outside with my loupe just staring at them. My wife totally made fun of me. Now im harvested, and bored. Cant wait til next grow. Your grow is looking great hemper :aok:


----------



## Roddy

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Yeah Sol, it is starting to get fun now. Everything does seem to be working out nicely. I remember being so envious when your last crop was at this stage, and then you put up those close-up pics of the buds, and I wasn't just envious -- I was jealous. In just 5 or 6 more weeks I will have some dank I grew. It's amazing really. You try to picture what it's going to look like when the little babies poke their sweet, little heads up out of the dirt, but there are just so many things that can go wrong your mind can't form a picture. When they get all hairy and frosty with trichs, it is a little easier to form a pic in mind of the posibilities --  and when the plants are looking as nice as these look -- it boggles the imagination. I can't wait to see the end either, Bro. Thanks for stoping in and the kind words.
> 
> *I have the next crop in vedge -- they look pretty good, but in 5 or 6 weeks, when it is time to flip them, they are going to be pretty big. I will have to pick and choose which plants I want to grow out. Does it ever get easy*?
> 
> Peace,



Yep, you just have to be patient and wait until the tight time to drop more seed/clone! It's a tricky lesson to learn, one of these days I might even get it fully!   btw, I remember the waiting game my first time and thinking of all the bad that could happen and ruin all that hard work...the fun is still ahead, my friend!!


----------



## HemperFi

They are truly fascinating -- thanks for dropping in ston -- here are a couple of the Poison Mighty Might


----------



## Lemon Jack

Man hemper your buds look good only like 3 and a half weeks in


----------



## HemperFi

Roddy, I know you ain't lying -- they are looking pretty good right now tho.

I'm a little bit bias, but I'm thinking they are looking exceptional for a first grow. I know a lot of things can still go wrong -- it's got me sitting on the edge of my seat -- I'm thinking if I don't mess with them too much they will turn out fine. I'm being very careful when making nutes now (modified PuffinNugs technique). 

Thank you Jack -- I'm a proud Papa


----------



## HemperFi

Fed the WP and the biggest PMM -- funny how they are needing water now that they are bigger -- I was feeding them once a week, now it's every three days. I gave them GH 3 part for bloom and CalMag plus and 1/4 tsp Cha Ching. I stopped and picked up more 3 gal pots -- I also bought some dolamite Lime for my next batch of soil and some more FFOcean Forest soil. It's amazing how much cheaper EVERYTHING is at the nursery.


----------



## HemperFi

I have a question: How do you get the timing right? If you clone just before flipping the mothers, the clones get really big by the time the flowering has been accomplished and you can get them under the HPS in the tent. I can't begin to flower before that because the vedge room isn't light tight. Should I just clone one of the clones a few weeks before the flowering is ended?


----------



## dman1234

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I have a question: How do you get the timing right? If you clone just before flipping the mothers, the clones get really big by the time the flowering has been accomplished and you can get them under the HPS in the tent. I can't begin to flower before that because the vedge room isn't light tight. Should I just clone one of the clones a few weeks before the flowering is ended?


 
Thats an issue for many, i just did that, it takes 2 weeks for clone to root, let it go for another 2 weeks and cut clones off of it, they take 2 weeks to root and then they can veg for 2 weeks more and boom, you bought yourself 8 weeks, jmo


this can all be avoided by having a veg and clone room, but if you dont what i said should work.


----------



## HemperFi

dman, I have a rapid rooter set up w/ CFLs on a shelf, and I have a vedge area with the clones I took from the ladies in the tent. So, what you are saying is to clone the clones inj vedge. This is going to take some thought. Thanks dman.


----------



## Roddy

I take clones a couple weeks before I plan to flip the gals, this allows the gals to heal as well as the clones to root. Then, when the gals finish, the clones are ready to rock. Now, I am a little limited on headroom, so it could get interesting


----------



## HemperFi

Roddy said:
			
		

> I take clones a couple weeks before I plan to flip the gals, this allows the gals to heal as well as the clones to root. Then, when the gals finish, the clones are ready to rock. Now, I am a little limited on headroom, so it could get interesting


 
That's what I'm saying. I took clones the day I put the mothers in 12/12 -- the mothers still have at least 5 weeks to go, and the clones will be huge by then -- I suppose I can LST them --I have already topped them once -- so I guess I can clone the clones a few weeks before the buds are ready, but then they will be very small.... I'll figure it out....


----------



## HemperFi

Today's pics:


----------



## Lemon Jack

:aok:  Looks like some dank 

*Mojo buddy.*


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Jack -- you may be right, and I may have some dank, and I am really impressed with how we all put this grow together. I swear I am only the caretaker of this grow. I have done some things on my own, but by-and-large I have done what I have been told. I was lucky in that when someone said, "you need a *** dollar this or that, I could order it or go find it. The clones my Cuz sent made my grow happen -- I have been experimenting a little with nutes -- almost killed one plant -- mostly I have just done as I have been told by a few masters of the art -- it IS an art form you know? And it gets you high too


----------



## HemperFi

That's thirty days in flower -- how many more?


----------



## HemperFi

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> atleast 30 more id say


 
Boggles my mind to try and picture these plants in 30 more days. Scares me actually -- something COULD go wrong... Praying to the Hemp Goddess -- chanting, oooommmming, suplicating, toasting the Gods, and staying stoned...


Peace


----------



## Rosebud

They are looking good. Continued Green  mojo. They will be just fine.


----------



## Sol

Oh yeah, your in the homestretch now! Just keep doing what your doing and you'll be fine. Sorry, i hav'nt been around as of late, i'm all worn out  But i want ed to peek in on ya, and all looks great  Hang in there


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks so much for the mojo Rosebud -- I am happy you dropped in -- 29 more days


----------



## HemperFi

Sol, I was missing your input -- rest up dude -- were coming to the home stretch -- The Mighty Might is changing colors, the WP is so frosty it is simply amazing and the AK47 is the star -- she is pushing out huge buds all over the place. I am just stoked.


----------



## bho_expertz

HemperFi said:
			
		

> That's thirty days in flower -- how many more?



You need to get info on the strains that you have regarding flowering time. After that check the trichs. That is your indicator to when harvest. The time given by the breeders is more or else ok, usually is less then the needed. If they say 60 days probably it can take one more week. AK-47 ( if from SS ) is 53-63 days.


----------



## HemperFi

bho, I read this today when I came online and went looking to see what the strain reports had to say about finishing times. You are right about the AK47. The rest I could find just say 6 to 11 weeks. I will get a scope this next week and keep a close eye on them. I will harvest when the trichs are 90 percent cloudy and 10 percent amber. 

I want to say something about Cha Ching. The stuff works. I have just been using a quarter tsp per gal, but all the plants I have used it on have doubbled their trichs over night. I've only given it to one of the Mighty Mite ladies, and she has twice as many trichs as her two sisters who haven't needed water. I'm going to give them all a full dose of the stuff on their next feeding. The WP has had three small doses and she looks like she has been dipped in sugar -- The AK47 has had it twice and has busted out in glistening trichs. I'm sold on the stuff, and it is going to last a long time.

I THOUGHT I had bought some more three gal. pots -- turns out they are five gal. pots -- I didn't realize it until I transplanted a clone into one today and then sat it up in the vedge area. Ironically, I thought I had bought 5 gal pots when I bought the three gal. ones --lol -- space case...

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

frosty


----------



## HemperFi

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> adding too much of a booster can affect yor bud size, sure theyll get extra frosty but ime too much will create smaller, rock hard buds, sounds good but its not. you want big, dense buds, that sounds better right  some times too much can even effect maturity, theyll just never mature and after 12 weeks youll be wondering why none of your hairs are changing and the trichs stay the same also jme


 
I have only hit one plant hard with the stuff. I'm glad you told me. The hairs on the Poison Mighty Mite are already getting red, and the one I gave a little of the Cha Ching to has a lot more trichs on it than the others. I was thinking the more trichs the better... live and learn -- thanks Puffin.


----------



## HemperFi

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> i think your doing it ok, just dont want to add it all the time. your stuff is extremly frosty already, going to be good smoke. id ont think giving them all a full dose will cause the effects i said but.. a bunch of full doses over a couple weeks certainly will.


 
Cool. I just want to make sure they all get some because it really does seem to kick up the trich development.


----------



## Sol

HemperFi said:
			
		

> frosty



  See, you got me WAY beat already!  Your bud is frosty all down the leaves and mine never did that at all.  AND you still have another month to go , so she'll be awesome by then. Looks good on ya Hemper


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Sol. A lot can happen in a month. I have my fingers crossed. I love the way they are looking.


----------



## HemperFi

Here is what is in the vedge room waiting:


----------



## HemperFi

My tent is rocking:


----------



## Lemon Jack

HemperFi said:
			
		

> My tent is rocking:


I'll second that :aok:


----------



## HemperFi

THG -- I was wondering if you noticed that we posted almost the same exact thoughts at the exact same time yesterday morning? I feel ya babe...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL--I didn't notice that.....but you know great minds and all.....


----------



## Sol

Lokkin good buddy 
 Funny, we all think the same - i have clones planted in all kinds of stuff too(coffee can,yogurt container and my fav-cat litter pails)  

 Did you notice the different leaves on that one plant? You can watch her mature by the type of leaves she throws- cool! Yep, youre gonna be a happy camper in a month or so.   I finally picked up a tent too- makes a big difference,  yep, i've come out of the closet  JK   Peace bro


----------



## HemperFi

I took this photo last night just before I closed up the tent -- I sat looking at it last night, and I wasn't going to post it because it is like bragging or something, but it is a nice shot (even though it is a little out of focus) of an AK47 35 days into flower:


----------



## Lemon Jack

I think its ok to brag in your own journal looks awesome hemper :aok:


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Jack. My goal is to get my buds to look like they do in the seed catalogues. I know that is pretty lofty a desire for a first grow, but none-the-less, I want them to be beautiful. The AK is well on its way.

I went to Radio Shack and picked up a hand held microscope (60 to 100X) It isn't easy to use, but I saw some trichs up real close -- they were clear. I hope I can tell the difference when they are cloudy and then amber.

I did as the Goddess has suggested and cut a small leaf off the bud -- man that took some time deciding which bud I wanted to molest. lol


----------



## HemperFi

So I took the scope and went to have a look at the trichs on the WP -- as soon as I got it focused I saw bugs. Very small, clear, fat, with two arms waving in front. They have a dark spot on each side of the abdomen. Does anyone know off hand what they are? Thenplant is out on the bow drenched with Schultz Insect Spray. They are way too small to see with the naked eye. I have looked at the other plants and can't see any on them, but the WP was infested big time -- they were on every leaf I inspected. What to do next? Ideas? Can I put her back in the tent?


----------



## Sol

I have'nt had to battle bugs yet, but i would be careful about infesting the rest if you put her back in with bugs still on her. I'm only speculating though as i said , i don't have experience with that yet. Seems like they would be on more than one plant but you said you checked already. I would say, first - identify exactly what pest you have, then read up on how to kill or repel them. Bummer, sorry to hear about this.


----------



## HemperFi

Well Sol, this plant has gone through some changes -- bugs are just another dip in the road for her. I let her dry out and then put her back in the tent -- I don't want her to hermie as well -- she probably will anyway. If the other plants are infected I will figure it out in the morning and deal with it. Thanks for your concern. They probably came with her when I got her in the mail. I don't see how I could get them out here in the water. I am learning to roll with the punches.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Thenplant is out on the bow drenched with Schultz Insect Spray.


 
I would be very cautious what you put on buds your planning on smoking...    Its just an opinion from a pissant tho....


----------



## Roddy

:yeahthat: Keep in mind the poisons you spray can and likely will stay with the gal and be in the bud....

pissant.....lmao


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

It is almost certainly spider mites.  I would not recommend spraying them with just anything.  To eradicate mites, you need a miticide, however your flowering girls are too far into flowering to spray them with anything that would do any good (IMO).  Cold water showers can rinse a bunch of them off and take some of the eggs.  However, unfortunately, at this point you are kind of SOL with your flowering girls on being able to do anything against mites chemically.  I would recommend getting either Forbid or Floramite (check E-Bay these are controlled miticides) for your vegging girls.  I would further recommend staying away from things that do not work,m like Dr. Doom, neem oil, pepper sprays, etc, etc.  Mites build up a tolerance to pesticides very quickly.  Get serious and get rid of them.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks eeveryone -- you to JAAM -- I was up until 3AM studying bugs -- It is for sure mites. I'll go get miticides today. If they come back on the WP -- and they will -- should I just pull her and get her out of there? Where is the best place to look on a plant? I have the scope now, but it only shows a fraction of an inch at a time - is there somewhere they hang? Will a vacuum help? I also looked closely at the clones in vedge and didn't see any of them. They are so damn tiny it is hard to find them -- wasn't on the WP though -- they were everywhere. I read that steam might help kill them because they pop at a certain high temp. Is that true? The stuff I sprayed on her last night says it is okay to apply until the day of harvest -- is this just for edables -- does smoking change things any? Anyway, I'll do what I can and try to save some of the harvest -- real shame...


----------



## HemperFi

Are the eggs perfectly round and clear?


----------



## Rosebud

Yes.


----------



## Rosebud

My old buddy 2dog, WHO I MISS, used to vacuum her plants very gently. I tried it once and decided no. 
I am not familiar with what you sprayed. You really need to read the label and follow it. Then repeat if it tells you to. The thing about the borg, is they will become resistant to whatever you use. THG doesn't mess around and that may be the way you want to go. I have done it organically, but i don't think that is the best way for you. Go get um!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I doubt that you are going to be able to just go out and find an _effective_ miticide.  Check E-Bay for Forbid, Floramite, or Avid.  You are not going to be able to treat your girls in flowering--it is too late.  IMO anything that is going to work you cannot spray on this late.  Don't just go willy-nilly spraying them with anything--this just makes them stronger and harder to get rid of.  They are The Borg.  I hit mites fast and serious with a strong miticide or I never get rid of them.  I have tried many many products in the past and the only ones effective against a bad infestation are the ones I mentioned above.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks folks, I may just have to harvest -- sheesh. I just got back fr4om town. I picked up -- in no particular order: Spectracide (indoor fogger), Spectracide Malathion concentrate, Rose Defense (Green Light), Bayer Natria mulit-insect control, and something from the Hydro store called SNS 217 which is exclusively for Spidermite control. Now what to do? I also met the man who wrote the pamphlet and he told me to wet them down with soapy water first and then spray the plant with SNS -- repeat. If this doesn't work I will just have to harvest early. I'm going to spray them with a mild soapy solutionj and then wet them down good with the SNS, which is Rosemary oil. NOW


----------



## Rosebud

Have you already done that? Why would you dilute the oil with the soapy water?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Rose, I think the soapy water is supposed to make the spray stick to the plant better.  

Hemper, I really really really wouldn't do that.  You are going to taste that stuff when you smoke them.  Soap and oil smoke really really nasty.  I would not use a product that someone here was not familiar with.  I have found that most hydro guys are really not that knowledgeable.

In addition, THC is soluble in many different kinds of oils.  I would hate to see you end up with a gunky mess that you couldn't even smoke--soapy hemp oil.  Are cold showers a possibility?


----------



## Lemon Jack

Just wanted to give my condolences on the mites big bummer hemperfi.  I have yet to deal with them so I don't have much advice, but given past experiences I would heed to THGs advice.  I hope its not to late my friend she was lookin like some tasty smoke.

Good luck buddy a little *mojo* for ya friend.


----------



## HemperFi

Well, it's too late now -- I already did it. I didn't spray the clones yet tho.... Let's see how this stuff works. I waited a while, and nobody answered, so I went to war. I did look through the scope again before I began, and the mites seemed nonpulsed by last night's spraying -- they were still quite lively. They really are creepy. When that bug sauntered by under that scope it looked like something out of science fiction -- and it looked huge in the scope -- quite unnerving.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I would recommend slowing down a little on this.  Rose answered you in 28 minutes.  I answered in 41 minutes.  Your plants are at a critical stage now.  Please try and take the time to get advise on this before trying unknown treatments.  An hour or two is not going to make that much difference.

Trust me, soap and oil do not smoke good.  I speak from experience.


----------



## HemperFi

I believe you Goddess. I am slowing down as I type this -- it was a rough day, and expensive. I dropped my phone in the lake as I was tying up my dingy when I came home. The stuff I sprayed them with cost 35 bucks -- the rest of this stuff I'm going to take back.  I asked them specifically if the SNS 217 would hurt either me smoking the weed or make it taste funny, He told me I could drink the stuff without it hurting me and if I hit them with it a couple of times, a week or so before I harvest, there should be no taste either. We will see.


----------



## Rosebud

I have used rosemary oil and it worked. It shouldn't need the soap as a...what do you call that??? too much pot today, surfactant? 
Remind me how long they have left.


----------



## HemperFi

Ain't none of them moving around now -- I have been watching one in the scope die -- before they were running out of the light, this one doesn't seem to be able to move -- just flayling around a couple of arms -- in obvious distress...


----------



## HemperFi

What a strange scene in the scope -- another world in there...


----------



## Rosebud

It is weird isn't it? when they look you in the eye? Yikes, freaks me out.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Yeah, they can be really creepy looked at through the scope.  Mites are bad, but they are not the end of the world.  I doubt that this will eradicate them.  

I would get a tough miticide for your vegging plants.


----------



## HemperFi

I don't know if they have been irradicated, but I do have a serious body count, and I can't see anything moving now. Plus, the eggs are not clear anymore. They are cloudy. I'm thinking that if I can just keep them down to a serious minimum for another couple of weeks, I will still get a pretty good harvest. 

Yeah, Rosy, bizzare world down there -- very creepy indeed. As soon as the girls go to bed I'm going to jump in the shower -- I itch all over, and I know it's just in my head, but none-the-less....


----------



## HemperFi

I haven't been able to find any on the clones yet, but they are bound to be infested, so I will go on ebay and find mitaside -- tomorrow. Right now I'm going to go pick another leaf and dive back into that strange, fascinating micro world.  I'm pretty high -- I was just looking for my phone to call my diver friend to come over here and get my phone up off the bottom of the lake. lol


----------



## HemperFi

I spoke too soon. I found out for sure the clones are infested, so I treated them as well -- I feel better about things now. Everything is back in order on the damn boat -- where is my phone?


----------



## Roddy

The clones are likely the source?? Where did you get them?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Get a strong miticide like Forbid, Floramite or Avid to use on the smaller plants.  I can pretty much assure you that the rosemary oil will not eradicate the mites and that is what you need to do--eradicate them.  Otherwise you are simply allowing the mites the opportunity to become immune to the treatments.  I am not exaggerating in the slightest when I say they build up immunity to treatment very fast.


----------



## HemperFi

Good morning. Since the lights went on in the tent I have been looking for a live bug -- haven't found one yet. I searched last night until my back hurt from bending over the little scope. I intend to order something, Forbid, Floramite, Avid today. Even if the Rosemary did work I want some serious backup. The clones look remarkably refreshed today. They are all perky and standing tall, and I haven't seen a bug on them either -- I'm going to keep looking. I went through one set of batteries in the little scope already, but I have more. 

Salutations to all veterans (thank you) and enjoy this 11-11-11 -- they don't come around too often

Peace

PS Where is a good place to look on the plants for new bugs?


----------



## HemperFi

Roddy said:
			
		

> The clones are likely the source?? Where did you get them?


 
Roddy, yes, I believe the clones I recieved from my cousin in the mail are the source. They are nearly full grown now though, so I have had them for a while it seems. I found bugs on the clones I took from the clones my Cuz sent last night, and I have treated both the vedge room and the tent -- I'm still looking for live mites -- haven't found one yet. Wish me luck. Rosebud says she got rid of mites w/ Rosemary oil -- heck, perhaps it will work -- seems to easy though....

Peace


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Hemper. it worked for me, it was rosemary and lemongrass oil, BUT, i was able to spray them upside down and got every minute inch of the plant and the dirt, even though they don't live in the dirt. I cleaned my grow room and repeated it in 5 days.  This is after having them a previous time and used 4 different organic things. One application of anything is "too easy". Those suckers are evil. I hope you got um but when does the bottle say to re spray?


----------



## HemperFi

Rosy, The guy who sold me the stuff (the author of the little book I keep quoting) said to repeat after three days. I will keep looking for new bugs, but from the looks of things, down in that strange little world, The stuff seems to have kicked their little ugly butts. I'm going to go get another phone right now. When I get back I will do an extensive search, and in three days I'll hit them all again. I pretty much drenched them in the stuff -- I don't think I missed any part of them, but I can only hope. I do believe I have slowed them down enough to let the plants bud out better -- I hope....


----------



## HemperFi

"Spider mites are eggs for 48 hours, they mature in another 48; females lay 12 eggs which will be all female unless fertalized by a male." In one week, one female Spider mite can produce 20,736 offspring. No wondewr they are so hard to get rid of. I still can't find any alive. I have been concentraiting my search on the WP which was the worst of the lot. I was told they went after the WP because it was weak after my over nuting. Makes sense to me. I fed the smallest Poison Mighty Mite and gave her some Cha Ching -- I also fed the AK47 with the same batch of nutes. (I'm writing this down so I can come back in here and remember what I have done)

peace


----------



## HemperFi

I found another live mite. She wasn't moving real well, in fact, she was sitting there laying an egg. I watched it plop out of her, and then the scope slipped and I lost it. Could they be laying eggs as they die? insidious little bastards. I will spray again on Monday. Even though that treatment really took a lot out of my plants -- they don't look nearly as good as they did -- it must be done.  I gave the WP water and cal-mag today.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Man this is a huge bummer hemper your ladies were looking great.  Good luck with the battle.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Jack, I am at war. I am just hoping I can keep these little critters at bay until my buds are ripe enough to harvest. I treated them w/ SNS 217 -- it's designed just for Spidermites and seems to work pretty good. It is awful depressing though. I have been up and down with this grow -- I believed I was sprinting for the finish line, and then this happens. I'm just wondering what will happen next. I guess I could look at it like a good thing. I am learning a lot -- I suppose I need to know the bad things as well as the good. I have wore out three sets of batteries looking at leaves -- I don't, haven't yet, seen anything moving today, but I watched a sick bug lay an egg yesterday. Yeck. The plants still seem to be growing, which is a good thing, but the whole garden looks a little distressed -- it isn't going to be the harvest I expected, but I will get some smoke out of this grow -- I had no idea so much could/would go wrong. What an education. 

Peace


----------



## Rosebud

but, did you find your phone?

You may be spending a little too much up close and personal if you witnessed an egg laying by mite....I completely understand. LOL
Hang in. The good the bad the ugly.


----------



## HemperFi

No, Rosy, I did not find my phone. I went to Sprint, paid the fifty dollar deductable, and they told me it would be in my mail box today -- it wasn't. I suppose I'll get it on Monday -- I'm going to just stay home and wage war against the Borg. I haven't seen any live mites today, but I am going to keep looking -- I just picked up some new batteries for the scope. I sit and look at the plants trying to figure out where they might be -- where I missed when I sprayed -- I didn't spray the buds as well as I did the leaves, and I keep pulling little leaves off of them to have a look. Perhaps I am spending too much time looking through that scope. Perhaps I should just get high and watch TV or something instead.  My neighbor is working on his boat today. When I can get him alone I'll ask him if he has anything for mites -- he has a landscape bizz. It is a sad thing to see up close the damage to the trichs on my plants, what with the bugs and all my manipulation -- sad in the old boat today....

Peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Why ask your neighbor?  Do you believe that we have given you bad advise?  Incomplete advise?  What?  You have gotten the best advise out there on how and what to treat mites that have infested an indoor marijuana crop.  I cannot imagine your neighbor, just because he is a landscaper, knowing more about dealing with mites indoors on mj than those of us who have grown for decades.  It is also a little dangerous to share the info that you are growing?


----------



## HemperFi

NO, Goddess, I was thinking I could get it for free. I will get Avid, Floramite or Forbid as soon as I can. I do not believe the man knows as much as you about anything dealing w/ weed. And I am supplying the man his medicine, so I doubt he will turn me in. I can't put that stuff on the buds anyway, so there is no hurry. I haven't seen anything living on the plants in two days. I know that doesn't mean they have been eradicated, but it is a good sign. I am hopeing I can keep them at bay for a few weeks w/ the SNS 217, and I will be sure there are no more bugs when I put the clones into 12/12. Don't be offended my Goddess -- I am just looking at all the angles. 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

You will probably wonder how I could be supplying the man his meds -- for now, I am just buying his weed for him. His doctors (three of them) have all recomended he get a medical Marijuana card, and he intends to, but there are no dispenceries open here anyway, and I will still have to supply the man. He will be covered if he has the card no matter where he gets his medicine. He tells me the weed gives him 100 percent relief from the pain for at least 4 hours. He smokes it before he goes to bed at night, and he is real happy he can get it now from me. He doesn't smoke cigs and doesn't like smoking anything, but it helps so much he does it anyway. Is there any real easy/mild way to smoke pot? I recomended a bong, but is there another way he might injest the weed as effective as smoking? I know about edibles, but IME they don't wrork as well as smoking. Any recomendations?

Peace


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Is there any real easy/mild way to smoke pot? I recomended a bong, but is there another way he might injest the weed as effective as smoking? I know about edibles, but IME they don't wrork as well as smoking. Any recomendations?
> 
> Peace




Vaporizer but they are not cheap....at least the good ones are not. I got a semi cheap one and it works fine but I really want Da Buddha.


----------



## HemperFi

This guy can afford a vaporizer -- ebay?


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> This guy can afford a vaporizer -- ebay?



Amazon...179 I believe.


----------



## Rosebud

Vapir.com, vapornation.com  I love my Vapir, but it sounds like a hair dryer. Use it every day. Only thing i use really.


----------



## HemperFi

thank you guys


----------



## Sl4ck3rThcGrower

just looked into this post today and wow had to flip thru pages to get the scope of your grow. The great joy in your grow and the hardships that followed. As long as you learned and had a goodtime its all worth it right. Still new to this site and i read alot of 1st time grows, mainly cause im still on my 1st and well into my 2nd even before havest of the 1st. Im curious as to how your mite plants pull thru and if it was just that easy to eridicate. I bleached and threw away 10 fine blueberry trainwreck clones, all recieved free and i knew of the mites they had b4 recieving. After siting them in the garage, well away from exposing other strains, for a night of research and talkng to other i decieded they wernt worth the effort to save or the chance of getting anything near my growrooms.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks for stopping in Sl4ckr, I believe I got the mites in the mail. My cousin sent me a couple of clones, and I believe they were infected. I'm not sure, but my grow room is way out in a lake no where near foliage of any kind -- don't see how I could have got them out here. Anyway, I will keep you informed. I doubt they have been eradicated -- I can't find any live mites today though, and I have been looking...

Peace

PS water and cal-mag for the AK today, and GH plus cal-mag plus Cha Ching for the WP and #2PMM.


----------



## smokster42

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Vapir.com, vapornation.com  I love my Vapir, but it sounds like a hair dryer. Use it every day. Only thing i use really.


 

Hey Rosie. I've been looking at vaporizors but really wasn't sure about how they made the MJ taste and what not. I didn't want to lay out a bunch of money on something that was either a waiste of money or high in maintenance. So does MJ taste the same vaped as it does smoked. High the same, ect. I use a one hitter and don't waiste any of the MJ like joints or pipes do. I'm also pretty old school about the smoke pleasure. I'm using the vap cigarettes and they just aren't the same as reg cigs butt they are helping me cut down and I do see that I will quit 1 day soon. I don't want to quit my weed though. Hahaha. Anyway, if anyone has a little input on the subject I'd like to hear it. 

Hemperfi. Sorry, not trying to butt in on your thread. I'm rooting for ya on the mite situation. Would like to see some pics now that you have treated them. The last I saw they looked really sweet. You da man.


----------



## Rosebud

Marijuana tastes the best in a vaporizer. There is no smoke. When i quit smoking cigarettes I was still coughing so first I got a 99.00 rip off box vaporizers. The heating unit went out in two weeks.  Then i got this one and it is loud, but it is all i use. The high is a little different. Cleaner. not as fuzzy. weird to describe. I have used mine 5 times a day for 11 months and i won't look back.
Thanks for the time Hemper.


----------



## HemperFi

Something I wanted to know as well, Rosy, thamks. Hey Smokster, How ya been -- hope all is well. I still have a crop. It just isn't all it could be. Here are a few shots:


----------



## Hick

HemperFi said:
			
		

> "Spider mites are eggs for 48 hours, they mature in another 48; females lay 12 eggs which will be all female unless fertalized by a male." In one week, one female Spider mite can produce 20,736 offspring. No wondewr they are so hard to get rid of. I still can't find any alive. I have been concentraiting my search on the WP which was the worst of the lot. I was told they went after the WP because it was weak after my over nuting. Makes sense to me. I fed the smallest Poison Mighty Mite and gave her some Cha Ching -- I also fed the AK47 with the same batch of nutes. (I'm writing this down so I can come back in here and remember what I have done)
> 
> peace


hxxp://www.backyardgardener.com/tv/spidermite.html


> What makes this pest truly difficult to control is its rate of reproduction. Each female will lay up to 12 eggs per day. Mating is not required for egg production. At 21ºC, these eggs will hatch in as few as 3 days and will develop into adults in only 14 days. If left unchecked, 10 spider mites in May will become 100,000 by July!





> What makes this pest truly difficult to control is its *rate* of *reproduction*. Each female will lay up to 12 eggs per day.
> Mating is not required for egg production. At 70º F, these eggs will hatch in as few as three days and will develop into
> adults in only 14 days. Adult females also ave the ability to go dormant for a time after the photoperiod (daily hours of light)
> shortens, then re-emerge to lay more eggs a few weeks after the photoperiod lengthens again. That's one reason *Spider* *Mites*
> keep reappearing crop after crop on indoor plants.
> *Life Cycle and environment*
> In a given colony of two-spotted *spider* *mites*, both adult males and females are present, however females usually out-
> number males three to one.  This factor accounts for their high *reproduction* *rate* as a single female can lay on aver-
> age over 100 eggs in her life time.  Females normally lay eggs on the underside of leaves. The *rate* at which a two
> spotted *spider* mite develops from an egg to an adult is greatly dependent on environment.  Their life cycle is accel-
> erated at higher temperatures.  This is one of the reasons that these *mites* are such large greenhouse pests.  In the
> artificial environment of a warm lighted greenhouse or indoor grow space, the *mites* are able to reproduce quickly and
> to be active throughout most or all of the year








> Spider mites are less than 1 mm in size and vary in color. They lay small,
> spherical, initially transparent eggs and many species spin silk webbing to
> help protect the colony from predators; they get the 'spider' part of their
> common name from this webbing. Hot, dry conditions are often associated
> with population build-up of spider mites. Under optimal conditions
> (approximately 80oF), the two-spotted spider mite can hatch in as little as 3
> days, and become sexually mature in as little as 5 days. One female can lay
> up to 20 eggs per day and can live for 2 to 4 weeks, laying hundreds of
> eggs. A single mature female can spawn a population of a million mites in a
> month or less. This accelerated reproductive rate allows spider mite
> populations to adapt quickly to resist pesticides, so chemical control
> methods can become somewhat ineffectual when the same pesticide is used
> over a prolonged period.


 (see attachment) 

higher temps and lower humidity accelerate their reproduction cycle. Lower temps and higher RH impede it. 

View attachment spider_mite_primer.pdf


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Hick -- some pretty scary stuff -- think I'll go spray down the plants and lower the temps -- If the eggs take three days to hatch then they will show theirselves again today.  I am keeping an eye on things, but they may be beyond my control. I'm hoping I can keep them at bay until I can harvest the buds growing in the tent. I can't put anything on the buds that is real strong, but I can dose them agasin w/ the SNS217. I will do that today. No wonder they are refered to as the Borg. Sheesh, I didn't need this on my first grow.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Well, I have it under 70f in the room. I have sprayed down the plants w/ soapy water. I have looked and looked for new bugs, and I can't find any. I see a lot of dead bugs, but nothing moving. I'll keep looking. Later today I'm going to give the plants in the tent another wash with the SNS 217. I don't want to because it does such damage to the plants, but I will anyway. What a nightmare this is. I was all set to impress the Hell out of people, now I'll feel lucky just to get some weed out of this ordeal. Perhaps on the next grow things will go a little smoother. I'm not going to give up. It may take a few grows, but I will deliver some quality smoke one day -- I swear.....


Peace


----------



## Rosebud

the borg keeps us humble Hemper.


----------



## HemperFi

I know Rosy, I know -- haven't been this humble sinse I was shot in Cambodia. Sometimes it's a struggle; sometimes it works out fine. Lady luck comes and goes. I sprayed all the plants again. I haven't seen a live bug in two days, but I can feel them trying to make a come-back. I'm not real concerned about the clones because I can hit them with something like Forbid or Floramite, or Avid brfore I put them into flower. I will KNOW the borg are gone before I clone off them or turn them. I don't want this to ever happen again. 

My phone came in the mail today, but I don't have anyone's number. Hey, it's a start. 

A friend was diving under my boat today when I came back from town. He couldn't find my old phone, but that's okay -- it's 43 feet deep here -- they told me they probably wouldn't be able to retrieve the numbers anyway. 

Life is an adventure my friends.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

One of the first calls I made on my new phone was to my cousin. I needed to know my sister's number, so I could get the rest of the families numbers, anyway, we talked about growing. I asked my cuz's husband (grower) if he had any bug problems. He admitted he has an on going prob w/ mites. He seems to believe he has to live with them. He trys to keep them down to a minimum. I told him how I feel about them and what I hear here about them, but he just blew it off -- I'm sure now that is where they came from. We also talked about the way he is curing his weed. He isn't. He just drys it out and sells it. I told him what he sent me smelled like grass or alfalfa, and he said he is working on it. I doubt I will get any more clones, but that's okay, I don't need the problems. I need some seeds.

Peace


----------



## Sl4ck3rThcGrower

One thing I haven't seen on this forum that i have seen on others is any mention of co2 to wipe out mites. Personally i run co2 to boost production but if i ever had a problem is that i viable option? heard u need to just hit the sealed room to 10,000 ppm of co2 for an hour and then clear out to kill the adult ones


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Sl4ck3rThcGrower said:
			
		

> One thing I haven't seen on this forum that i have seen on others is any mention of co2 to wipe out mites. Personally i run co2 to boost production but if i ever had a problem is that i viable option? heard u need to just hit the sealed room to 10,000 ppm of co2 for an hour and then clear out to kill the adult ones



There is more to it than that and you need to do it more than once.  CO2 is a great option.....if you have the equipment and a sealed space, but most don't.


----------



## HemperFi

Puffin, I'm sure you are right about the cuz's weed. I bet they harvested early because of the bugs. 

I asked about Co2 at the store, and the guy told me it works, and other people have done it that way, but it is very expensive and they went through a lot of co2 which he sold them happily.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

If you do it right, it doesn't take that much CO2.  But like I said, you need an air tight space and the equipment to regulate the ppms of the CO2 or you might as well forget it.  

No offense, but your "guy" sounds like a douche.  If he is just selling bunches of CO2 without helping people do it correctly, he is just an ahole in this for the $.


----------



## HemperFi

I'm not offended, Goddess, I don't know the guy. He did say he warned them that it was going to cost them a lot to go that way, but they were "organic" and insisted because of not wanting to put anything on their plants. I can see that too. I asked him if it worked for them, and he said he didn't know -- they never came back with a report. He was actually telling me it wasn't worth the money it would cost to go that route. He seems like a pretty good person to me, but I don't really know him. He gave me the SNS 217 for $35 and it was marked $39. Sometimes a good douche is necessary.


----------



## HemperFi

Have you ever tried preditory mites?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL--I have been growing so long that I have tried almost everything.  I have tried predatory mites, lady bugs, Safer's soap, pepper spray, neem oil, azamax, pyrethrum, no pest strips, Floramite, Forbid, and probably several other things that I cannot remember.  Here's what worked:  Floramite and Forbid.


----------



## HemperFi

OKAY -- I have just ordered "Floramite" from Amazon.com -- stuff is not cheap, is it? I ordered some sissors as well. Thanks Goddess -- you've nearly got me trained.


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, the predatory mites worked the best for me the second time i got them that is all i used.


----------



## HemperFi

That's good to know, Rosy. And the rosemary oil worked as well -- Everything works for you -- I am going to do whatever it takes to eradicate the little devils. I don't want them to EVER come back. I shouldn't have to deal w/ them out here on the boat. If I ever get another clone from outside the boat she will go into isolation as long as it takes for me to decide she is safe. I have lost all desire for food, and am just generally grossed out over this whole thing.


----------



## HemperFi

Watered the AK and WP -- cal-mag only. Fed some clones mild vedge GH (1-1-1) Am still looking for live mites -- still haven't seen one. *crossing fingers*

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

I'm wondering if there is a better way to check these plants for bugs than bending over this little scope for hours on end? I haven't found a living bug (mite) since last Saturday. I sure would like to know for sure they are gone.


----------



## v35b

Never had them...yet....


----------



## HemperFi

I hope you never get them, V. They sure have dampened my spirits concerning this grow. I still mhaven't seen a live one since last Sat., but I still feel nasty because of them. I really didn't expect to have to go through this out here on the boat. Like THG said -- "It's not the end of the world." Sure did take the fun out of this grow though. 

I will rid my garden of the pest, but I don't know if I can get them out of my head....

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

What is the best way to have seeds delivered from Attitude? Do I want them in the breeders packets? Should I have them delivered in "sweets"? I like sweets. I certainly don't need a t-shirt advertizing that I grow. I need a wallet -- would it be a good one? I HAVE decided on the seeds I want: Some cheese and some Larry. 

I want to grow a tent full of the same strain, same size -- I figure 6 plants at the most -- four or five would be better. My next crop is in vedge, but there are four strains and they are all different in size and needs -- it's going to be another learning process, I'm sure. 

I took down the smallest PMM -- she was sick, and I just didn't want to deal with it right now. Besides, I am out of smoke. I figure about a week (or two) early -- she won't have the smell, but it will get me high. Her two sisters will be sooo much better, but she looked pretty good trimmed and hung. 

My son in the Marines is getting a few days off over thanks giving -- I'm going to drive to San Diego and pick him up next week. I haven't seen him in over three years -- I'm really looking forward to seeing him again. He's going to Afganistan in March.

Still no sign of the Borg -- I'm real tired of hunching over and looking through that scope. I'll look again in the morning though. 

Peace


----------



## Rosebud

Sounds like you got um Hemper. Enjoy your drive and your son.


----------



## HemperFi

Rosy, you are the nicest person ever. Thanks for the words of encouragment. I am looking forward to seeing my eldest again. He was a boy the last time I saw him -- he's a man now, and I am very proud of him. 

I just opened the tent today. The girls look real nice. I will pluck a leaf and have a look for bugs in a minute. I sure hope I don't see any. I have been opening the tent as soon as the lights come on all this time. When it was 118 degrees outside I had to open it up just to get cool air inside. I have been concerned that the plants would get too hot if I just left the tent closed, but I tested it yesterday, and it stays very cool in there with the door zipped up. Now I can leave them for a day and drive to San Diego without worrying about my ladies. Feels good.

I guess there is no easy way to look for mites. I keep plucking minor leaves and scoping them extensively -- I see old sign, but nothing new and nothing alive. If this continues, I'm going to have to recomend SNS 217 to anyone dealing with the Borg. I believe the second wash with the stuff did the trick. I expect the Floamite to arrive today in the mail -- do you think I should treat the clones before I clone them and turn them to 12/12? I suppose I should clone them at least a week before the ladies in the tent are finished, so I know I have another crop coming, but I am buying seeds, and I think my next crop will happen that way -- I hate the idea of having plants I must toss because of a lack of room. It's a part of growing though. 

It's been windy here for the last two days, but the sun is shining, and it is beautiful outside. I hope you are all well and feeling fine...


Peace


----------



## HemperFi

I fed the two big girls in the tent some Big Bloom and just a little Cha Ching. They are looking real nice. I thought they would like a little organics, and they have had water only the last two times (The AK anyway). I also made up some GH and fed a few of the clones in vedge. They are looking fine as well. I have checked ten leaves from all around the garden and haven't seen a live bug. I will never get used to the micro-world going on in there -- spooky. I checked the trichs while looking for bugs -- they are beginning to go from clear to milky -- no amber yet. I will post a few pics later today.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

For your consideration:


----------



## Sol

Lookin good Hemperr. Gotta be gettin close for a few of those , a few weeks more. nice buds too


----------



## darocsfinest1

HemperFi said:
			
		

> What is the best way to have seeds delivered from Attitude? Do I want them in the breeders packets? Should I have them delivered in "sweets"? I like sweets. I certainly don't need a t-shirt advertizing that I grow. I need a wallet -- would it be a good one? I HAVE decided on the seeds I want: Some cheese and some Larry.
> 
> I want to grow a tent full of the same strain, same size -- I figure 6 plants at the most -- four or five would be better. My next crop is in vedge, but there are four strains and they are all different in size and needs -- it's going to be another learning process, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Peace


 
i just received mine. they came hella fast.:bolt:


----------



## HemperFi

Hey Sol, yep, I figure two weeks. I'll get something out of this grow yet. 

Thanks Dar, I was wonderin -- I do need some quality seeds


----------



## smokster42

hey Hemper. Still lookin good my man. As far as seeds go I have been getting mine from Herbies. I've ordered from them 3 times and have always gotten good seeds packaged stealth. Takes about 7-10 days for delivery. Semi trackable. I had a problem with a few of them, which I think was my fault, and they sent me replacements with the next order. They always offer free seeds with every order and the price always seems cheaper then everybody else. Seems like they always have 99% of their seeds in stock as well. Super large variety and excellent communication before and after the sale. Just thought I'd let you know. Enjoy your time with your son. Peace...


----------



## HemperFi

Hey Smokster, Nice to hear from you, and thanks. I will look into Herbies. I need some seeds as a backup plan mostly. I'm thinking I have about three more grows until it gets so hot here it's nearly impossible to grow and I take a few months off. Until then, God willing, I will use clones and pop them into 12/12 as soon as the tent is emptied. I should have a stash by then to last a few months. When I start again I will do so from seeds -- just a couple of simular strains that will grow the same size and require the same nute schedual -- I want to put it on automatic pilot and use what I have learned here to produce a pound of killer bud every couple of months. The clone grows between now and next summer I am considering as experience grows. I should know enough about this beautiful plant by then to be able to call myself a grower.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Puffin, I truly appreciate your existense -- I will order from Attitude.

THG, why did you edit Darocs' post? Are the "tins" not a good idea?


----------



## HemperFi

Okay, I've just ordered seeds (again) I hope they come this time. I expect they will because I ordered the cheese quatro pack from Kaliman. Half price, 16 seeds and a freebie should be enough for now. I'm looking forward to some blazing genetics.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Alright people, I'm having fun again. There are no more mites in my grow. I'm pretty sure. I have seen nothing but dead bugs and sorry looking eggs since a week ago yesterday. IF you ever get the Borg, I have got to recommend SNS 217. The first wash with the stuff did the trick. I only washed them twice out of paranoia, but I believe the first wash killed the bugs and the eggs. 

I took seven clones tonight -- 5 from the Poison Mighty Mite and two from my last seed -- something called "Mountain Bud." It's the sister (I hope) of the plant that went hermie on me.  I think it's a lady -- it has alternating nodes, and there is no sign of BALLS.

I really want to clone the AK47 clones I have in vedge, but they aren't big enough yet -- they will be soon though. 

I squeezed a bud on my AK47 a little while ago. I can still smell the stink on my fingers. I want so much to have the smell and the taste when I open a jar and load my pipe....


----------



## HemperFi

Immature Poison Mighty Mite:

It tastes like a foundry, no expansion, smells like an old shoe, but, damn, it gets me high.....

I don't care what it tastes like -- I'm smoking my own weed, and I haven't bought weed this month -- I should never have to buy weed again, thanks to the eclectic group of master growers up in this forum. thank you all


----------



## bho_expertz

Nice that you have some smoke. Have you seen the cons about the pesticide that you used ? Or no problems because of that ? It seems that it was last week that you had mites. Be carefull some things are nasty to your health.


----------



## HemperFi

BHO -- I was told that I could drink the stuff ,-- it sure worked well. The smell of it is gone, and I'm feeling no ill effects -- just high 

Thanks Puff, I think I'll do the mug next time. I still want some Larry.

I watered the AK and the WP this morning -- just PHed water. I checked the trichs on them -- mostly cloudy w/ a chance of dank


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I usually do the mug thing, but the last one I got was broken.


----------



## HemperFi

Hey growers -- I have been away -- well, my computer stopped working for a couple of days -- it just decided to work again this morning. I made a grusome 12 hours drive on Wed. to get my Marine Corp Son. I cooked a turkey in my BBQ yesterday, and we ate well -- nice to see him again (it's been almost 3 years). His brother came up last night and we had a great visit -- me and my boys together again  He went home with his little brother. They had some plan to do something together today. I hope they come back to the lake today sometime. My Lance Cpl. will fly back to San Diego Sun, and I'd like to spend a little more time with him. I understand the bond between him and his little brother though, and everything is cool. 

My ladies are bulking up nicely. I'm seeing mostly cloudy trichs -- a few amber -- but I also see new growth on the buds.  The AK47 has buds on it two inches in diameter -- lots of them. We will see what it produces, but I'm thinking (w/limited exp.) that there is a good 6 oz in the tent. More than half of it on the AK. Sun. when I take my son to the airport, I will stop on the way home and pick up Mason jars and a scale. I haven't bought them yet because I didn't want to count my chickes before they were hatched. They are hoovering right around 60 days now -- it won't be long, and even if I took them down today they would be some fine smoke, so I can say that I have done it -- I grew a crop. I know things can go wrong during the dry/cure, but I believe I have it well under control. RH is averaging around 45%, I have a perfectly dark, dry place to hang them, and I've had a little practice now at curing. I believe I am going to have a harvest we can be proud of -- and I think I'm going to have a 4oz plant on my first grow -- I could be wrong -- we will see. Life is good on the old boat today -- 

I'm just giving the girls water now. The seedlings look great, and the plants in vedge are ready to be turned -- everything is working out nicely on this floating garden. 

I missed coming in here the last couple of days -- You-all are kinda my extended family now 

Peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Glad you had a nice Thanksgiving with your family.

I want to tell you not to get too hung up on weight, especially the first crop.  You are not going to have a 4 oz plant...maybe not even a 3 oz. one.  Like I said, a 4 oz plant is really quite large (here is a pic of a plant over 2' wide and over 4' tall with large rock hard buds.  She probably came out between 3 and 4 ozs.)  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=101431&d=1235343335

The weight is not the important thing.  Growing and enjoying your own is what is important.  You are going to have some nice bud to smoke.


----------



## HemperFi

Very true Goddess -- I'm really not concerned w/ weight. I know i'm going to have some good smoke, and that is fine with me -- this grow 

Hope your Thanksgiving was wonderful.

I will post a pic of the AK next time i take her out of the tent -- I've had to lower the light twice so far because she is sagging so much from the weight of some dank looking/smelling bud. The quality of the smoke is way more important to me than the weight -- for sure...

peace


----------



## HemperFi

How close do these look to you?


----------



## Rosebud

The only way i can tell if a plant is ready is the tricomes, so i am no help.
They look nice though Hemper.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Rose is right--no one here can help you.  Check the trichs and if they say they are ready, they are ready.  She is looking nice!


----------



## HemperFi

Thank you, Rosy, Goddess. Do they get ripe from the top down? Where on the plant should I look at trichs? I'm going to let them go another few days.... I guess lol -- it's all okey dokey  

I know now I will harvest some nice smoke -- thank you soooo much.

Peace


----------



## Locked

I check the trichs on the buds at different levels of the plant. My tops usually are done before the lower buds. Nothing wrong with taking buds at different times and finding out where the sweet spot is for *you and your taste*....especially if you plan on growing them again. jmo  Looking good HF....you shld be smoking your own pretty soon.


----------



## Rosebud

I have taken the top off Train wreck and left the bottom go a couple more weeks. Are you going for functionally stoned or on the couch..locked?


----------



## HemperFi

Rosy, I just want to get reasonably high, or higher, but what I want most is taste and stanky smell. I am tired of smoking the Cuzz's immature, green tasting, hay smelling weed. It does get me high, but I am after some stank 

Hamster, thanks man. I like the idea of different highs from different places on the plant at different stages of development. So weed gets coucher as it ripens? Is there a real big difference? 

I doubt seriously that I will allow it to get too ripe, lol

Peace


----------



## Couchlocked

There is a huge difference especially with heavy hitting strains. I can take a Heri at 8-9 weeks and get locked. If it goes to 10 or 11 weeks, it is like morphine IMO.


----------



## HemperFi

So, somewhere in the middle of that would be just right? -- 9 weeks?


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: Hemper!


----------



## Rosebud

You need to look at the tricomes they start out clear, then they go cloudy then amber. For a cerebral high and a more energetic high (strain dependent), you would take them at mostly cloudy. On the couch... more to amber.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Couchlocked said:
			
		

> There is a huge difference especially with heavy hitting strains. I can take a Heri at 8-9 weeks and get locked. If it goes to 10 or 11 weeks, it is like morphine IMO.



I have to say that I disagree.  I do not find a huge amount of difference harvesting the plant at different times.  It is more letting the bottom part of the plant catch up to the top part of the plant before you harvest.


----------



## HemperFi

Well okay then, that gives me a little to think about -- I suppose it's like everything else concerning this wonder plant -- with experience it gets easier and easier -- with NO experience it is difficult -- I'm thinking as long as the buds are getting bigger and keep sagging more and more, they are still not ready. I am checking trichs -- mostly cloudy -- some amber, some clear, and I guess I could take them down now and get some excellent weed. But it will just get better if I allow them at least another week. I need a scale  and some mason jars. I will go find them today. My Marine has to go back today. He has had a good time, and it has been great seeing him again after three years. I doubt I will see him again until he gets back from Afganistan. He plans on spending Christmas w/ his girl friend and their child up in Wyoming. 

I have never had a whole ounce of good buds, so I'm not real sure what it would look like growing, but there are some BIG buds on the AK -- lots of them -- I'm still predicting over three ounces on that plant -- we will see, but it just keeps getting bigger and stankier -- the trichs are mostly cloudy, some clear and some amber. I could take her down now and have some great weed, but she keeps getting bigger, so I'm going to let her go -- perhaps another week. When the strain report says 8 or 9 weeks does that mean from the time the plant starts to flower or the whole time its been growing?


----------



## Rosebud

The time is from when you flip to flowering. Sounds like a taste test is in order. 

Glad you and your son had a good visit.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Rosy -- a taste test?

How do you quick dry a bud without losing its potiential?

I was thinking of taking a branch off the WP -- it doesn't seem to be growing anymore, and the trichs are mostly cloudy -- some amber -- but by the time it dries right the rest will be ready -- can I just toss it in the microwave?


----------



## Roddy

no no no....no nuke! Cut a few buds off (about enough for a very large joint cuz it's gonna shrink up), trim it clean and then cut it up
and lay it on a plate, let it sit out over night or so and it should be ready to smoke. Might take a bit longer, but you get the idea. This will still have a green taste, but you'll find out the type of high!


----------



## HemperFi

thanks, Roddy, I will NOT nuke it --lol -- I do get the idea.


----------



## Rosebud

I have nuked at 50% power for 30 seconds, then turn and do it again. Don't tell anyone.


----------



## HemperFi

Testing, testing -- I did it as Roddy suggested and waited until today to do the test. Had I seen Rosy's cute little post, I probably would have done it last night. I took the smallest branch I could find off the AK. There was enough popcorn on it for a nice size joint, so I cut that up real nice and laid it on a plate. I sat the little bud from the top of the branch out as well -- I will give it a little cure and see how it smells and tastes. Roddy was right about the cut up weed being ready today. It rolled up into a very nice doobie. The little bud I put in the little wooden box (my avatar) I'll jar it as soon as it feels like it can handle the cure. 

I smoked less than half of the joint, and the high is fine. It even tastes better than the Cuzz's immature excrement. I haven't been growing weed long, but I have been smoking it for longer than a lot of folks have been alive, and in my experience, I find the high is pretty much the same no matter what strain I am smoking. Being couch locked doesn't happen with Mexi stress because it just doesn't have the THC content. With real good weed I find that I can get as high as I want -- that and the taste, IMO, are the only difference -- the high is the same -- Smoke two joints of mediocure weed -- take two hits (or one) off some good bud and you get the same "high" -- Take five hits off the good stuff and you have "couch lock."

There is a difference between Indica and Sativa where Indica tends to be a heaver, more physical high, and Sativa being more mental, and there is a wide variety of different tastes and smells -- which is what I think we all desire and are looking for in the weed we grow.... Am I wrong?


I smoked half the joint just before I started typing this "HIGH" message. I'd say .............  nice Sativa dom weed -- strong, cerebrial. If I smoke the other half of the doobie I might be locked down for a while -- think I'll try.

It's seventy degrees, sunny, beautiful on the lake today, and I am high on my own weed 

Peace


----------



## Lemon Jack

:aok: hemper its great huh  nothin like smokin your own  Im finally back in chopped a  lady friday she finally smokin .

A good way I found to quickdry is to take your bud and sit it on a piece of paper on top of a lamp right above the light bulb.  It will dry it out in an hour or less .  Works pretty good.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

AK47 is more of an Indica than a sativa.  As I recall, it won the Cannabis cup some years ago for the best Indica.  Is this what you got from your cuz?

I find quite different highs between different strains.  I believe that once you get some strains going, you will find the same.  I can pretty much tell my strains apart just by the smell and taste...each seems quite distinctive.

Congrats on smoking some of your own "home grown".


----------



## bho_expertz

Congrats :aok:


----------



## Rosebud

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> AK47 is more of an Indica than a sativa.  As I recall, it won the Cannabis cup some years ago for the best Indica.  Is this what you got from your cuz?
> 
> I find quite different highs between different strains.  I believe that once you get some strains going, you will find the same.  I can pretty much tell my strains apart just by the smell and taste...each seems quite distinctive.
> 
> Congrats on smoking some of your own "home grown".



Yes that^. Congrats is right. What a feeling huh?

I can tell mine apart too. They are all very different. Thanks to the Hemp Goddess all I want to smoke is Satori during the day. I like it better then train wreck which a couple of years ago I would have said blasphemy. TW was my fav till I met this girl named satori.


----------



## HemperFi

Goddess, yes, the Cuz labeled this plant AK47. Hell, this may be a Indica dom high -- what do I know? I do know when I am high tho 

I'm thinking that, yes, there are differences in taste and smell -- but high is high. The differences in the high have more to do with the strength of the weed. But again, what the heck do I know -- I'm high 

Thank you all -- yes, smoking my own weed is truly a treat...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Rose, ain't that Satori great?  I think I will have it in my garden always.

LOL--Hemper, that might not even be AK47.  I personally have never grown it because it is supposed to be very odorous.  If yours isn't, it might not even be AK47....but, hey, what's in a name?  It's yours and you are enjoying it, that's all that matters! 

There _are_ distinct differences in the highs between different strains.  Satori is my favorite daytime smoke--it is a get up and do something high.  The Pineapple Express that I have tested seems to be quite a couch lock strain--makes me melt right into the recliner.


----------



## Rosebud

There is a time and place for melting.


----------



## HemperFi

You are so right Goddess, who cares? It is a strong high, and it tastes better than the Cuzz's even quick dried. I am extreemly pleased. I have a small scale, some jars, some nice sissors and a place to hang the buds  without the carbon filter it will stink like Hell in this boat, but only for a few days. I just won't open the door...

Could one ladies melting high be another ladies get up and do something high?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Could one ladies melting high be another ladies get up and do something high?



No, I highly doubt it.  Rose and I both agree that the Satori is the get up and go strain.  I believe that she is just saying that there is a time and place for couch lock strains (but Satori is not one of them).


----------



## Rosebud

exactly. thanks thg.


----------



## HemperFi

Okay ladies, I believe you -- I got an e-mail from Attitude today saying my order was "dispatched." I guess the fraud department at my bank had put a hold on my card because of all my strange orders on line. I straightened them out yesterday. I wondered because last week in Calif I couldn't buy gas with my card. Anyway, it's dispatched. Feels good knowing. I don't suppose I'll be popping any seeds until I shut down for the summer and then start up again when I get back to the boat next Sept. I leave from July to Sept -- it's just too damn hot here then. I have a room full of clones, clones of the clones in rapid rooters -- I will take a few more today. I don't see having any space for a new strain right now -- unless I faze out the Poison Mighty Might. I'm loving the (WP?) and (AK?)whatever they actually are. I also have a real nice looking plant from seed called Mountain Bud from Kindseeds. It has alternating nodes and shows female, but I had another one of these that hermied on me. I have nine female plants in vedge, and I can only use 4 or 5 of them. My sons visited an old friend of the family the other day. He showed them a room full of dead plants -- perhaps he can take a few of these clones. I can probably figure out where he went wrong as well -- I'm sure it's something in his set up -- probably ventilation or not enough light. The boys told him what I was doing here and he asked to speak with me, so I told them to give him my number. Would be nice to have another grower near by. Anyway, I must go clone a couple of plants for the crop after next. This is fun...

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Rosebud, I have been reading your "dirt" journal. I haven't contributed because I don't know enough to help. I am a little confused about what you are trying to do though. Are you trying to make dirt that will nurish your plants all the way through flower? Seems to me like that would require a pretty big pot. Why not just supliment with some organic nutes? This bottle of Big Bloom I have says it is organic and good at all stages of the plants life. Just wonderin....

sure wish I could help you

peace


----------



## Rosebud

I am trying to get away from using Fox farm ocean forest. I buy bags and bags and want to make my own super soil. I have used that and roots organic ferts for years, but want to step it up. I had some trouble a grow ago where the soil i used wasn't as hot as i thought and my grow REALLY suffered. I have been a gardener for 35 years and organic 10 or those. 
I love soil, i love the microbes that feed the soil that feed the plants. I love the ....here comes my favorite word...symbiotic--- relationships that happen in the dirt.  
Does that help at all?


----------



## HemperFi

What I love is your passion for what you love. You go girl. All that microbial action scares me. Symbiotic IS a cool word. 

yes, that helps

peace


----------



## HemperFi

Okay MP, I believe our crop is ready to chop. I was just looking at the trichs on the AK, and it's like half, half amber and cloudy -- the amber trichs haven't began to degrade, but it looks ready to me -- and none of you experts are here to render any help at this juncture. I'll make an executive decission and harvest our first plant. I'll post a pic of before and after a little later tonight. I'm waiting for a friend to come over and get a bottle of rum I purchased for him today. He works here at the marina, and is a friend, but doesn't have a clue what I'm doing in the back of this boat. 

I took two more clones off of the Mountain Bud -- It looks like some potiential dank. I also topped all the plants I am putting in the tent next, including the MB. I will have two AK, one WP, one PMM and the MB -- 4 strains, but I feel I can deal with it now because of all the help I have been given in this forum -- thank you all again, and again and again....

I'm going to have fun tonight killing a couple of plants -- The PMM are growing straight out of the top of their buds -- I'm going to give them some time -- the AK and the WP seem done -- done enough for me 

peace


----------



## HemperFi

update: i pulled the AK out. It is sitting here next to me now. I have to take a pic of it before I kill it. I took a few and then the camera went down, but I didn't get a shot of the whole plant. If there isn't 3oz on this plant I will kiss some serious arse. Anyway, I am not going to chop it until the camera charges up and I can get a good pic of this monster plant ,-- it's a bustin out, juicy, stanky little girl -- my favorite 

 It's stinkin up the boat sittin here -- pics coming...


----------



## HemperFi

here is the best pic I have taken so far:


----------



## v35b

Nice hemper


----------



## HemperFi

Here are some more pics -- I knew it would eventually come to this, and I know she has to come down, but ... she is my baby.


----------



## HemperFi

Wow, whata chore that was. It's almost 1:30 and I just got done trimming. It's hanging and drying -- nice plant. I didn't realize how much work it was going to be. I'll weigh it when it is done curing.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Now comes the worst part of growing...  watching big fat buds shrink for a week...   :48:


----------



## Sol

looks great Hemper, i'll hafta read back a couple o pages as i have been MIA for abit. Great work bud!


----------



## Lemon Jack

Great job Hemper  its a labor of love lol.  I have to say I really enjoy it myself though...  I make a littl ritual out of it almost.   Put on a great bud smokin movie load the bong up,  and trim the day away.


----------



## Roddy

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Now comes the worst part of growing...  watching big fat buds shrink for a week...   :48:



:yeahthat: We'd weigh the main cola while wet, then cut that by 70% for a rough idea of it's weight. We'd hang it from the antlers of a deer mount and watch it shrink...


----------



## HemperFi

Here is the aftermath of my destruction:


----------



## HemperFi

Those are some very dense and heavy nugs -- don't know how much weight -- doesn't matter. I have never had so much good weed in my life. I am soooo stoked. Let it shrink, let it cure, it will feed my mind until next year. You know how you take care whilr snipping off the fan leaves, but you screw up and acidently cut off the nug? I have a tupper ware container w/ 5 or 6 nice size nugs as well, and a nice bud I decided to quick dry for today. As soon as I get going here (I'm still sitting here in my robe) I will take down the WP. I'm going to give the PMM a few more days, and then I'll chop them, clean out the tent -- do a basic bleach wash down and then fill it up again. Ain't life great? 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Thank you MP


----------



## dman1234

Good work Bro,

enjoy, you have earned it


----------



## Rosebud

What's a little blood, sweat, spider mites and a lost phone with bud like that. Congrats Hemper...you did it.


----------



## Roddy

CONGRATS on the buds, my friend!!


----------



## HemperFi

The WP coming down.


----------



## Hick

excellent hemper'


----------



## v35b

Nothing better then scissor hash.


----------



## HemperFi

Once again, thank you all. Every one of you had a part in this grow. Without you-all it wouldn't/couldn't have happened. I have learned so much from you people. I don't know it all -- probably never will, but I know enough now to feel comfortable as I continue to grow. 

Here is the WP on a hanger:


----------



## HemperFi

My boat is a bust. Smells like a marijuana dispensery. I hung the buds down in the bedroom across from my rack above the spare bed, and it is filling this boat with some excellent stink. Good thing there is a storm brewing here, and no one is likely to come out here to the boat for a few days. My slip is way out of the way of traffic -- I used to be on the main walkway, and I am so glad I moved.  I'm going to have to do this cure by feel because I don't havve the RH meters, and because I have no way to regulate the RH. It's hoovering around 40%. So, when I feel the nugs, how dry should they be when I put them in the jars? I'll figure it out. If they seem to wet in the jars I probably put them up too soon. What I want to avoid is letting them get too dry before they are jared -- right?


----------



## Rosebud

check this out Hemper. It is great. Best  smoke i have when I did this.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54451


----------



## HemperFi

Thank you Rosy. I have read it a few times and have gleaned what I could from it, but I wasn't able to put together the hydrometers to put in the jars, so I'm going to have to wing it this time. I believe I have the idea of it down, and I have jars.

I emptied the tent today. This grow is over. My first grow (except the cure) is complete. Pics of the end:


----------



## HemperFi

I'll weigh it up and post a taste report in a few days. This has been great fun folks. I have too many plants (as usual) to fit in the tent, but I have some nice clones to flower out. Two of the AK, one WP, A real nice looking lady called Mountain Bud and one large PMM. That should fill the tent up with buds in just a couple of months. I'm just loving this... 

peace


----------



## dman1234

Try to get it in jars just before the stems are snapable, once its in jars your ok because if you monitor it regularly you can always pull it back out to dry some more, its a fine line but once you learn it you got it.

i have really big freezer bags, and jars, what this allows me to do is put it in the large bags while still on the stem, then i can open and close the bag as needed until they are just right, then the buds can be removed from the stem and jarred, IMO if you remove the buds from the stem too soon, you speed up the drying process too much, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## bho_expertz

Congrats ... My wish to you is what i wish for me ... To master this art soon enough :aok:

Happy smokes 

:48:


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks bho. Mastrery would be real nice -- I'll settle for competency.

dman -- I felt the AK (three days hanging) last night and the stems were cracking a little but not snapping, so I put it in jars this morning. I will keep an eye on it... So, if I open a jar and it feels too damp, I just empty it into a larger container for a while and leave it open? I have 4 full pint jars here -- would hate to screw it up now. I'll probably get 4 more jars off the plants still hanging. I believe that will hold me until the next harvest. I put six plants in the tent yesterday. I didn't pack the jars tight. Here is a pic:


----------



## bho_expertz

Get two more jars and empty those a little more.3/4 of the jar. Not full.


----------



## HemperFi

I didn't weigh it -- don't know that I will. I did pick up a little scale, but I need a 500g weight to calibrate it, and I don't know how to zero it out. It doesn't matter. I am happy. I do wonder what this one plant produced, but that is academic anyway. I just hope it lasts until the next harvest. 

Peace


----------



## Rosebud

So will we see Second Journal coming soon?


----------



## HemperFi

okay bho -- how about one more jar. It's to keep some air flow around the buds, right?


----------



## HemperFi

Rosy, what I believe I will do is post some occassional pics of the crop in the indoor forum. If I have problems you can bet I'll be asking questions, but I think I'll wait on another journal. My next journal will be Kaliman Cheese. I want to do a good job with some known excellent breeding. I don't know when that will be -- perhaps February.  This has been fun, and I feel as though I have grown close to some of you folks. I'll be around....


Peace


----------



## HemperFi

The nugs on that plant did shrink up to less than half their original size, but they are dense and sticky, and I am thinking there is at least 3oz -- what do you think?


----------



## HemperFi

Took some out of each jar:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I didn't weigh it -- don't know that I will. I did pick up a little scale, but I need a 500g weight to calibrate it, and I don't know how to zero it out. It doesn't matter. I am happy. I do wonder what this one plant produced, but that is academic anyway. I just hope it lasts until the next harvest.
> 
> Peace


 
Easiest way to tare a scale is with an old nickle... One from the 90's should weigh 5g...  some of the newer nickles only weight 4.9g tho...  that should let you know if your scale is accurate...   Ill guess 64grams...


----------



## dman1234

I dont know about american money but canadian bills weigh exactly 1 gram


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks JAAM, I must have an old nickle in my change stash. I have some Canadian money somewhere as well -- think it's in storage tho...

I opened a jar after an hour or so and it was feeling a little damp, so I have poured it into a plastic tray to evaporate for a while. This is what it looks like all together:


----------



## HemperFi

Please excuse my noobie trimming  The third plant looks much better.  I don't know how much is there. I'll let it dry a while before I weigh it. 

You may be close JAAM, but I'm thinking a little more than that... We will see. I do know one thing -- it is some pretty good smoke -- better than I have been paying 100us a quarter for. I am very pleased.


----------



## HemperFi

I took a few smaller nugs, cut them up and let them dry for an hour or two (time has really gotten wierd for me lately) It smells like spices and tastes a little of pepper and sage, but there is a background hint of sweetness -- like the smell of a flower. It hits easy and carries a punch. A nice mix of Sativa and Indica -- have you grown AK47? I took three hits and then sat back. In just a short time I could feel it wash over me, like my skull had been opened and warm honey had been poured on my exposed brain. I'm high....

sweet


----------



## Ryder

Nice Job.. Congrats on your grow Hempe Fi.... :48:


----------



## HemperFi

Thank you Ryder -- It's been a long bumpy road, but it is coming to and end very soon. Kinda sad really...


----------



## v35b

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Took some out of each jar:



If those are QT jars u probably have 4+ oz's.


----------



## Roddy

Pints....

It doesn't matter the weight, it's the joy of knowing you can do this again and again and provide for yourself!


----------



## HemperFi

You got that right Roddy. it opens a new horizon. To know there is another crop coming just makes my heart swell. Yes, they are pint jars. I don't see myself getting as extreem as you, but I plan to gather together a collection of jars full of some good smoke. I still have three plants on hangers. The WP will go into jars in the morning. The other the next morning. I'm set for a while -- I hope until the next crop comes in. 

Peace


----------



## Roddy

You'll soon have a safe full just as I do, I have faith!!


----------



## HemperFi

Here is a little preview of my next crop:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Here is a little preview of my next crop:


 
Looks like a great second start hemp! I got clone in the mail and really lucked out!! I've found a little regular bug maitenence every new grow on the borg was my answer, then i got scale, thats usually an Orchid sickness.lol  always, always something, but i love it.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks SKAG, all those plants have been treated twice for the borg. I checked pretty close before I put them in the tent and there was no new sign of them. I'll keep an eye on them. 

I'm wrecked. I have never had as much weed as I could smoke. And old nickles weigh 5g. My little scale is working fine. I weighed the AK, but I'll weigh it again after a little better cure.


----------



## HemperFi

I was wondering how long I should burp the jars. I opened them all, and the weed feels good. Its not dry, but it is curing nicely. I'm thinking an hour twice a day. Would that be okay? I don't have hydrometers. By the end of today I'll have 13 jars of bud. I feel wealthy


----------



## HemperFi

One of my oldest friends was over today. I popped open a jar and said, "Smell this." 
He said, "I can already smell it."

I took it as a compliment.


----------



## HemperFi

Here it is folks. It's around 6oz of some pretty good bud. It has the stink and taste I was after, and a very strong high. There are three strains. The AK-47 weighed out at 80.2gr, but I have smoked a few grams, so it was real close to a 3oz plant. I haven't weighed the rest of it. I'm just estimating around 6oz all together. I am extreemly pleased.Here is a pic of the jars:


----------



## Lemon Jack

:aok: great work hemper looks like you got some meds for a while  

Mojo for the future grow buddy.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Jack,. It was just an idea a short while ago. It is almost sureal actually. Having more good smoke than I have ever had before is a wonderful thing. I will no longer have to depend on others, and I will never again have to drive a hundred miles and listen to rap music and smoke blunts to get a little over expensive, questionable bud. Mission accomplished. My goal was to supply myself with some bud. Did that. Now my goal is to grow the best weed ever grown, and BPOM, and I want to get so good at this that I can offer advice and help others do what I have done. It will no doubt take years, but the longest journey ever began with one step -- the adventure has begun. 

Thank you MP -- 

I would list names of people I really should thank (THG) but I have learned from almost everyone -- even those who never gave advice helped by having a journal I could read and learn from. This forum is doing a great thing. The more people like me that you growers process into new growers the faster the laws will change. The moderators in here are doing a fine job keeping this place peaceful and productive. The atmosphere is friendly for the most part, and even when it isn't it is at least civilized. This is an oasis in a vast desert of misinformation. I commend you all and thank you so very much.

Peace


----------



## Sol

Way to go Hemper!! I've been away for abit but am glad you had success . I'll hafta read back abit but great show my man


----------



## HemperFi

Thank you Sol. I truly appreciate your support throughout this grow. You have been a friend and that friendship will continue...

Peace Bro


----------



## HemperFi

I have a problem -- the weed I grew is so powerful I am not getting anything done -- I went three days without even getting dressed, just siting around in my robe clipping buds, and I didn't eat for two days during the harvest. Now, the weed is cured and the smoke is exceptional -- I'm not used to smoking such excellent dope, and it is dibilitating me. I have lots to do, but I can't help taking a couple of tokes, and then I sit here real stoned thinking up many reasons to put off what I need to get done. It's a vicious circle  AND I'M LOVING EVERY MINUTE...


----------



## bubba902

haha, best post I read all morning ^^, I love/hate when that happens. but I haven't been that stoned in a while.. I think I have to quit smoking until harvest to let my tollerance down some.. but then the back ache flares.


----------



## HemperFi

I have got some things done -- I painted the vedge room and got the cheese seeds into water and have some seedling soil and cups w/ holes in the bottom -- waiting for seeds to pop and paint to dry -- and smokin some fine herb -- it's a good life 

Peace


----------



## Hick

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Thanks Jack,. It was just an idea a short while ago. It is almost sureal actually. Having more good smoke than I have ever had before is a wonderful thing. I will no longer have to depend on others, and I will never again have to drive a hundred miles and listen to rap music and smoke blunts to get a little over expensive, questionable bud. Mission accomplished. My goal was to supply myself with some bud. Did that. Now my goal is to grow the best weed ever grown, and BPOM, and I want to get so good at this that I can offer advice and help others do what I have done. It will no doubt take years, but the longest journey ever began with one step -- the adventure has begun.
> 
> Thank you MP --
> 
> I would list names of people I really should thank (THG) but I have learned from almost everyone -- even those who never gave advice helped by having a journal I could read and learn from. This forum is doing a great thing. The more people like me that you growers process into new growers the faster the laws will change. The moderators in here are doing a fine job keeping this place peaceful and productive. The atmosphere is friendly for the most part, and even when it isn't it is at least civilized. This is an oasis in a vast desert of misinformation. I commend you all and thank you so very much.
> 
> Peace



THANKS hemper'.   All too often, folks reap their rewards and go off stoned and forget their way back..  Independence is a wonderfull thing ehh?...


----------



## HemperFi

Independence IS a wonderful thing, Hick, but so is changing the world my friend, and that is what you are doing here.  You deserve a medal -- if I could I'd give you my Silver Star -- you sir, are more heroic than I have ever been.

Peace


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

So hempy, have you thought about long term storage? I've found the jar attachment for the Food Saver, the suck and seal machine by Tillia works really well, The mrs. boils the lids like regular canning for a perfect seal, and that machine sucks all the air out and seals it!!  When you open them a year later it's just like opening a can of folgers!! Kinda goes FFFMMMPPP and the aroma, It's gotta be dry enough though,  
  I'm really glad you don't have to listen to rap and smoke blunts anymore, that had me crackin up!! I've never done either myself, well I have listened to and own Steven still's Word Game, first rap song ever, and so political!!.
  Good luck to you.


----------



## HemperFi

No, long term storage hasn't even crossed my mind. I thought when they were cured right they would stay that way -- no? I guess not. Where would a guy get a "suck and seal machine?

yep -- no more rap, no more blunts 

I will look into those Puff. I really, really hope I will have enough weed one day soon to give long term storage some serious thought.

Peace bros


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

HemperFi said:
			
		

> No, long term storage hasn't even crossed my mind. I thought when they were cured right they would stay that way -- no? I guess not. Where would a guy get a "suck and seal machine?
> 
> yep -- no more rap, no more blunts
> 
> I will look into those Puff. I really, really hope I will have enough weed one day soon to give long term storage some serious thought.
> 
> Peace bros


  you will have the stash, I'm sure of it,  a little LST and Whoa!!! Sounds like you've never heard of a food saver, it's a little machine that comes with plastic bags for storing and freezing perishables, It comes with a few attachments, I already have one so I use it, it's a costco thing.  I'm looking at a "bee", honey extractor for future storage, gonna make some oil!!


----------



## bho_expertz

I have two 5gr bottles ready for oil. Skag use buds for the oil not trim


----------



## HemperFi

How about roaches as Hick suggests? I can see making oil out of a strain you really don't appreciate or don't like the taste or something, but it would be hard for me to use excellent buds -- that's just the way I see it right now tho -- might change when I have as much weed as you-all.


----------



## HemperFi

And right you are Skag -- I need to up my growing skills by torturing my plants a little -- see how much pain they can take -- BONDAGE!!!!


----------



## HemperFi

The AK-47 I just harvested LST'd itself. I kept lowering the light because the weight of the buds was causing the branches to sag outward -- this opened up the middle of the plant, and my 600w HPS penetrated deeply -- I believe that's how it turned into a 3oz plant.  I understand the principle of LSTing, but I just don't have the experience to feel good about it -- especially when the plants are young -- I want to see what they look like normally -- and adjust from there. Just my limmited growing skills talking


----------



## HemperFi

It's in a baggie in the freezer Puff.


----------



## HemperFi

I have been thinking about getting rid of the PMM (Poison Mighty Mite) in my garden. I have tossed two plants and two clones, and I was going to toss the last clone in the Rapid Rooter as well, but I grabbed it by the stem and pulled it out and it looked like it really wants to grow -- how do you toss a clone that wants to live as bad as this one? Have a look at these roots after 7 days. The second shot is an AK-47 about to go into dirt.


----------



## Rosebud

looks like you got the touch Hemper.


----------



## Sol

Yup, some fine roots there. Its those lil sideways ones that tell the tale. Anyhoo, you mentioned lst, your gonna love the magic that you can make with a piece o string! I'm still amazed at how cool nature can be. I think yours is the only grow i sorta follow these days. I don't want to be one of those hit n' run ppl but i don't really have much new going on.  Peace bud


----------



## HemperFi

Rosy, it's the "spin n spit" method. I'm swearing by it 

Sol, you are welcome anytime my friend.

Peace


----------



## Lemon Jack

Man  7 days and roots like that wow . . .. Im waiting like 12 days for root bumps in my bubble cloner.. . . . .  I  just picked up some rapid rooters and am testing them right now. So far no root.


----------



## HemperFi

I know Puff, but I don't have the room -- I have to make way for cheese and I want to keep the AK and WP -- they are some pretty good smoke -- here's a pic:


----------



## HemperFi

Jack, I put a very mild solution of GH 3 part nutes in the bottom of the tray -- 1/4 tsp per gallon of each -- seems to help -- that and the spin and spit method seem to work for me 

The AK-47 is on the right in the pics above.


----------



## HemperFi

I'm really hoping the Cheese seeds pop -- I believe they will, but my success rate with seeds isn't so hot. I have one plant from the last 20 seeds I have popped. Only three of the 20 even came up -- one was male and the other hermied on me. This one is pushing out hairs and looks pretty nice. She is the only plant in my tent that isn't a clone. I feel good about my cloning skills, so as long as I have a plant growing, I will always have a new crop coming. Feels good. I still have 9 cheese seeds stored along w/ a Dinafem blue widow (UFO#1)femmed, so I'll get another shot at the cheese even if these seeds don't germ. I believe they will though -- have my fingers crossed. I have two AK-47 clones in the tent. One of them is in a 1gal pot, and the other is in a three gal. pot. There is no difference in growth after 9 days in 12/12. I suppose you might like to see a pic -- be right back...


----------



## HemperFi

The plant from seed is back left. The middle plant is obviously the AK in a gal pot -- her sister is right behind her. Back right is a WP (white Power) I don't know the genetics of it, but the smoke is wonderful. The three in front are the Poison Mighty Mite, and they already have buds -- I plan to harvest them early, spread out the other four, and let them fill the tent with dank. I pray that things go smooth this grow -- no mites, no nute probs -- smooth...


Peace


----------



## HemperFi

My fortune cookie from Panda Express said, "BUSINESS AND HEALTH MATTER AROUND YOU WILL BLOSSOM."


----------



## HemperFi

Just another day in paradise -- my Sprint card failed me this morning -- I have been all day geting it right again -- I just got back from the Sprint store. 

I wanted to show and tell my Cheese seeds -- all of them have sprouted -- I have eight new babies. 100% success rate up from about .9%. It feels good, and it is so nice to have them all come up at the same time and in only two days -- wonderful seeds...here they are:


----------



## HemperFi

They are under 24/7 300w MH with a dimmable ballast. I will jack up the light when I think the babies can handle it. Ain't they cute? 

Peace


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

they look like the're smiling!!! everyone,   SAY CHEESE!


----------



## Lemon Jack

Cheese


----------



## HemperFi

What I don't want is stretch -- I turned the light up to 450w -- can the babies take the light?


----------



## HemperFi

I like to get up in the morning, make a pot of coffee and sit out on the bow of the boat in the sunshine. I know it's Dec., but it sure is nice here -- my door is wide open, the ducks are pooping on my slip, Bubba likes to lay in the sun in the mornings too. I'm a happy man -- and the CHEESE is growing like gang busters -- it's a good life....

Peace

They parked a boat behind me named "Best Buds" -- Are they trying to tell me something?


----------



## HemperFi

Have a look -- they don't mean beer -- do they?


----------



## HemperFi

To have all 8 of the Cheese seeds pop is really sweet. Not just because I know it's great weed, but because popping seeds was the one weak link in the chain of my grow knowledge. I actually didn't know if it was me or the seeds -- I was betting on me, but now I'm leaning toward bad seeds. I did do it a little different this time, but not all that different. Mostly, I was more comfortable about doing it, and it just felt right afterward. I don't know...


I was going to close down this Journal, but it just keeps growing, and so do the plants. If I'm using up too much band width let me know. 

Questions and coments are most welcome...

When does the life force within a plant begin? Is it living when it sinks to the bottom of the glass even beforer it has sprouted? And where does that spark of energy come from?  -- I'm pretty high


----------



## HemperFi

I like pics -- don't you? Here are a few of the possible stretch, and the girls in the tent starting to flower after 10 days:


----------



## HemperFi

There always seems to be one plant that is... different. One of the seedlings popped up with what looks to me like two heads. It was the last one to shed the seed case -- this morning it was stretching straight up wearing the split open seed case like a helmet. I eased it off and it opened up nicely -- only it has 4 leaves instead of two and two first leaves coming -- have a look:


----------



## Irish

post 10,000...:hubba:  mojo for the babies...

:48:


----------



## HemperFi

Trifoliates, triploids -- wow -- I'm impressed Puff. I will keep a careful eye on this plant. Thanks for the info. 

Thanks Irish.


----------



## bho_expertz

Good luck for that Cheese. Be aware of rats . Nugs of Cheese ... You treat yourself well :aok:

:48:


----------



## HemperFi

Life is good BHO. I hope you are doing as well over there in Portugal. The ladies in ther tent are flowering and looking good. I will get another fine harvest out of there in January. The Cheese is growing -- stretching more than I like, but growing nicely just the same. They are under 450w of MH -- the same amount of light I just vedged 9 plants under, but I'm wondewring if they require 600w of light -- I don't know, and I do not want to fry them. I'm suppose to be getting better at this.  

I am getting a lot of views, but not nearly enough replies to this journal. I need feed back people. It's just me, Bubba and the ducks out here. Talk with me please 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

I know these baby pics are pretty boring, but I wanted to show the stretch I'm getting. Should I hit them w/ more light? Seems funny to me that the seedlings right under the light are stretching more than the plants on the edges -- what do you think?


----------



## smokster42

Hey Hemp. I got the same cheese you got bro. Recieved them today and am soaking them as I type. You inspired me. You could do me and a lot of us newbies a solid. You have the cloning down to a science from what I can tell. I am having no luck at cloning. What I would like is if you would be so kind as to tell us step by step how you are cloning your plants. What chemicals you use. What you are starting them in (tray, starter plugs), ect. The whole shibang. Start to finish. I know I would appreciate it. You definately have the touch for cloning. So if you would pass on that knowledge I would appreciate it. Keep up the grow. Peace.


----------



## Lemon Jack

HemperFi said:
			
		

> It has got to be a strain thing. My AK-47 and White Power are not so easy to clone as the PMM. I put a mix of very weak GH three part nutes in the cloner, wack off the branches with sissors, toss them in water -- when I have all I want/need, I wipe off my blade w/ alcohol, pull them out of the water, lay them out on my plywood bench one at a time and cut them -- I don't care about a 45 degree angle, I just cut them just under a node -- then I scar up the node and put a cut up the end of the stem, dip in "Green Light Rooting Hormone," stick in the RR making sure I don't push it all the way through, and stick it in the cloner. I mist them morning and night, and I ignore them inbetween -- after a week or so I usually have roots
> 
> I don't recomend doing it my way -- I've just had some noob good luck. I hope you get it under contrtol soon my friend.
> 
> Peace




lol just happened to pop up in my thread earlier


----------



## smokster42

By the way, I just harvested 3 plants I grew from all the knowledge I stole here at MPF. Aint life grand. In the last few months I have spent a small fortune getting started. I've got 5 tents going now between me and my sister and theres no stopping me now. This is as fun as sex and more rewarding.


----------



## smokster42

Not sure how I missed that one Lemon. That is funny.


----------



## smokster42

What type of cloner?


----------



## HemperFi

Rapid rooter -- the whole package  -- plugs, trays and dome -- I think it was 35 bucks at the hygro store. I taped down one side of the dome so I can open and close it easy and hung 2 small full spectum CFLs over the dome. Let me know if it works for you -- like I said -- just noob luck if you ask me 

nice to see you again smoke -- green mojo to you and Sis 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

And congrats on the harvest, Smoke -- it's a treat smoking something you grew yourself -- truly.


----------



## smokster42

HemperFi said:
			
		

> And congrats on the harvest, Smoke -- it's a treat smoking something you grew yourself -- truly.


 

Thanks Hemp. I quick dried some of the small stuff bro and to tell you the truth, the first smoke felt almost as good as the birth of my 6th grandchild . Hey I saw you have a new cheese grow going so I'm with ya. Mine are soaking now. I'm gonna figure out the picture thing and I'll show ya whats cookin. On the seeds that showed strech, I had a pineapple chunk that did that and man that is one short, bushy plant now. Topped it like I saw you do some and its a beaut now. Anyway, Green mojo back at you and see you on the new grow.


----------



## HemperFi

You are more than welcome along Smoke. I will be interested in your's aswell. Get some pics going.

I have to tell you all, I am really having a good time growing weed. I was just putting the ladies to sleep, and then I put a little more soil on the babies and watered them, sprayed the clones -- it's a good life I tell ya  I raised the light over the babies a little too -- soooo much fun...

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

It is so nice to be able to take one or two hits off a .6g joint, and then sit back and feel it wash over you.... I'm real pleased w/ my weed -- the PMM is wispy and thin and I haven't even tried smoking it -- I believe I let it go way too long -- one of the plants had a hole all the way up the stem -- I'm thinking of making hash out of it. 

The (suposidly) AK-47 which looks just like the pics on utube of AK-47, Is some very powerful smoke -- two hits -- the White Power is strong as well, but it has a smell to it I don't really like -- it smells like over ripe fruit, but it hits like a freight train and works as well as the AK. I'm truly pleased w/ my first crop -- this next one will be better tho -- and the cheese will be my first real grow. I'm going to try real hard to put everything I have learned here together for the CHEESE. 

The girls have been in the tent for two weeks tomorrow -- they look fine -- the PMM is drooping a little, but it will be okay. They have been getting transition nutes -- they get full on flower nutes. I'm going to hold off on the Chi Ching until late bloom. The AK in the 1 gal. coffee container is growing just as well as her counterpart in the 3 gal. pot -- not quite as green, but still nice. 

The babies doubled in size over night. They look as happy as a little pig in a mud puddle  At the risk of boring you-all suicidal, here is another baby pic -- they have been living three days:


----------



## HemperFi

See, this is what I'm saying, it took nearly two weeks for this one to get ready -- it's an AK-47 -- I'm going to have too many plants -- I think I can deal w/ all that  here is a pic of the new clone:


----------



## HemperFi

Rapid Rooters are the snizzle -- but I believe the 1/4 tsp. of GH three part nutes in the tray is the trick, and I am finding out that the more soaked the pod is the faster the roots grow. JME


----------



## HemperFi

That's 1/4 tsp per gallon of water of GH nutes -- and a couple of cups in the tray -- you want the pods in the liquid. JMO  I'm just a noob, but it is working for me, and people have asked.

Peace


----------



## Rosebud

You are the clone king. congrats.


----------



## Lemon Jack

ya two weeks for me and i got root bumbs beginning to form .    You got it down hemper.


----------



## Ryder

Clones look great!... Nice Job Hemper... Nailed it.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks so much folks -- Rosy, Jack, Ryder -- I don't stress out when I take clones. It isn't brain surgery. I just do it calmly and quickly -- wham bam thank you maam. And then ignore them -- I only open the dome when I want to spray them -- twice a day -- two CFLs over the dome. Hey, if I can do it, so can you


----------



## HemperFi

I was sitting and looking at my crop last night when the lights in the tent went off for the 12 hour dark period. I shut off the fan, turned down the exhaust (I leave it on 24/7) -- I believe they need some air circulation at night as well as in the day. Lots of things happen in the dark. I realized this last grow when I opened the tent one morning to see my best plant nearly totalled from the nutes I gave it the night before. I do believe MJ plants do not require a dark period in vedge, but I'm thinking the dark time while flowering is nearly as important as the light period. Anyway, I was sitting there thinking how easy this grow thingy is when everything is going according to Hoyle. This grow is just a crusin along, not even a bump in the road so far, and that kind of scares me. The ladies are starting to flower nicely -- no hermies, no bugs, no nute probs and no issues w/ lights or venting -- so far. I just sit in my comfy little corner of the room and watch them grow. My complete grow room is 8ft x 6ft. I can sit in my corner and with a turn of my head see all three aspects of the grow. I spent more time in there during the last grow than I did anywhere else. This grow I am  little more relaxed about it all, so I only go in there about 20 times a day now  Last winter I was learning how to cook. This winter I am learning somerthing much more rewarding, and I am having a lot more fun. Growing weed has given me a passion for life again. I have been invited to park my tent trailer in the inner sanctum at next years Burning Man celebration. I think I'll actually make it this time. Life is good my friends. I truly hope you-all are well, pain free and in good spirits.

Peace


----------



## Roddy

You sound just like I did when I started...congrats, my friend!


----------



## HemperFi

Some pics: My camera battery went down before I could get a shot of the ladies in the tent -- I'll show you how they are flowering a little later today  Here is my clone setup and the vedge area w/ the CHEESE and a few clones. One of the clones has had to revedge, but she will be fine.


----------



## HemperFi

You are an inspiration to me Roddy -- thanks for all your help my friend. 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Here is a shot of the girls in the tent -- turned Dec. 1st.


----------



## HemperFi

The Cheese will go into the tent in the first or second week of February. I will have clones in vedge by then for the next crop -- but that will be the end of my season. That will take me into late June or early July -- I may have to dry and cure in rest areas on my way to Idaho, lol. 

I will have to start from seed again when I get back -- I will lose the AK-47 -- but there will always be another, favorite strain. I almost ordered some Satori today. I will wait. I still have Cheese seeds and a UFO#1 Blue Widow I want to see growing.  Never in my life have I had next year planned out. I try to live for the moment -- you know, "Be here now!" But I'm finding that this weed growing takes a little planning ahead. It's changing my life.

I just smoled half a 6g. WP joint -- can you tell? 

I was shown a bunch of personal pics of the Burning Man celebration today. Mostly good looking nakid people. I feel a spiritual calling. I beleive it is about time I attend. I will get to camp right in the middle of the action and will know people already -- sounds like fun. You can expect a report. 

Peace


----------



## Sol

Is yours 4x4 ft Hemper? tent i mean.


----------



## HemperFi

Yes, Sol, 4x4x6.5. I like it a lot, and it fit into my room with inches to spare. It was a little hard to keep cool in September, but I managed. I can close it and forget about it in December tho. I'm kinda on autopilot right now. I open the tent, check growth, if they need food, anything wrong, move them around a little and forget them for the day. The Cheese is growing like gangbusters. The clones look good -- I tossed the last PMM clone last night. I don't want it in my garden anymore. The boat grow is sailing along on course, there is bud in the jars, and a crop in the tent -- life is good...

Peace


----------



## Roddy

Hey Hemper, just don't get too lax in your habits!! Make sure to look them over good daily as well, check them for potential problems...we all know they can pop up quite quickly!!


----------



## HemperFi

Don't worry my man, I spend a lot of time w/ a magnifying glass in hand, and I might say I forget them for the day -- I don't -- I love to sit and watch them grow. It's just that this crop is sailing along witrhout a hitch -- so far, and I DO feel a little more confident about things this grow. I know things can go South pretty quick (my 1st grow) but this is my SECOND grow  I am being pretty attentive to their needs, and they are looking happy so far. I will keep a close eye on them, Roddy.

Peace bro


----------



## Roddy

:aok:


----------



## HemperFi

The CHEESE, looking like a flock of birds, is just a crusin...


----------



## HemperFi

Yeah, Puff, I'll put them in1 gal. pots until they sex -- then 3 gal.

post a pic of your auto babies -- Hell, I thought these were doing great...


----------



## Sol

HemperFi said:
			
		

> The CHEESE, looking like a flock of birds, is just a crusin...



 Hey they DO lok like bbirds....neat


----------



## HemperFi

The Chees is growing nicely.


----------



## HemperFi

My next crop is coming along nicely. This whole growing thingy seems to have gotten a little easier -- I am not experiencing the problems I had to deal w/ on the first crop. I don't expect a lot of weight, but I'm going to get some dank, and I will fill a few jars. Here is what the tent is looking like today:


----------



## 7greeneyes

Sweeeetness! :cool2: lookin real proper there Hemper, u gotter down. :hubba:


----------



## HemperFi

The Cheese is growing like a played with penis (can I say that?). I bought the quatro pack, so I don't have a clue what strain they are, but it looks like there are a few strains represented. I'm really excited about these plants. I have been giving them the same nutes I put in the cloner to help develop the roots, and it seems to be helping them along nicely. Have a look:


----------



## 7greeneyes

Hemper, ever smoke the Cheese? Was wonderin' cuz I have a seed from the 'tude and was wondering if you've tried it ever?

eace:,

7ge


----------



## HemperFi

Than you so much 7. Means a lot coming from a grower such as yourself. I believe I have the fundamentals down, but I still have a boat load to learn about growing. Take these plants for example -- are they ready to transplant? Should I put them into 1 gal. pots and then transplant them again later -- I think I have to do it that way because I don't have room in the vedge area for 11, 3 gal. pots. I'm thinking I'll leave them in the 1 gal. pots until they sex, then clone them (does the cheese take to cloning well?) Then transplant them again and let them grow into monsters -- I figure I'll have at least 5 females out of the 8 -- 4 would be fine. We will see. Should I top/fem them? I have a lot to learn still 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Nope -- only saw the pics and read about the Cheese -- I can't wait to see the flowers.


----------



## HemperFi

Yes, Puff, I have smoked Skunk -- been a while tho -- So, how should I grow it out -- How tall will it get if I just let it grow? I have smoked Skunk, but I have never grown it 

Peace

P.S. please feel free to add your 2cents -- I need all the help I can get.


----------



## 7greeneyes

Skunk was my introduction into growing (my first love...lol), grew her for years but her cola's and bud tips grew more of an Indica expression then Sativa. It was def a skunk skunk (triple bag plus tupperware and it still reeked...:rofl not sweet skunk by any means, can you dig? So pungently potent....You'd take a hit then forget that you were even holding the bowl...lol. I feel blessed that I was able to have such a forgiving strain to cut my teeth on...


----------



## 7greeneyes

+rep to Puffin for the history. :clap: Golf claps. :clap:


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Puff, you are amazing.

Now, how do I grow the stuff 

HF


----------



## HemperFi

That rests my mind a bit, Puff -- thanks. I love stinky buds. Seems like the stinker the bud the better the weed. IME

I'll keep it in jars on the road 

So you are moving to Hawaii? How cool is that? I lived there for a couple of years once -- on a sailboat. Can be a very cool place. I always got rock fever tho -- like cabin fever -- get in a car, drive three hours and be right back where you began. It was good having the boat for a constant change. All the islands are different and have their own feel. I love both Kaua'i and Maui. Wonderful weather, sunsets and girls in very little clothes -- nice place


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> That rests my mind a bit, Puff -- thanks. I love stinky buds. Seems like the stinker the bud the better the weed. IME



While this is sometimes true, it is certainly not all the time.  Some of the most killer bud I have had had very little odor.  I have also had bud that smelled and tasted great, but did not deliver much kick.  You will probably discover this yourself as you grow more different strains.  I try and look for lower odor strains, but still demand killer bud.


----------



## HemperFi

I'm sure this is true, Goddess. I didn't even think about the stink when I bought the seeds -- I was just thinking DANK!  The aroma of a dank bud it therapy to me -- I love the smell. 

Thanks for stoping in. I was thinking of posting a ventilation problem just to get your attention 

HF


----------



## HemperFi

Sure glad you are around, Puff.


----------



## Rosebud

hey hemper, did you order your vape?


----------



## HemperFi

No, Rosy, I didn't. I do have a few questions for ya tho... Does it affect the taste? Smell, High? I have never tried one, and it is a lot of money for something I may not even want to use. How do they work? Does it burn the weed and then turn it into vapor? What is left over? I just don't know enough about it to spend that kind of money on the thing. Does it make you cough? Is the high the same? Does it take more weed to get high? less? I just don't know, Rosy -- convince me


----------



## 7greeneyes

:goodposting: I just checked out the Herb Iron website, that's awesome Puffin,


----------



## 7greeneyes

looks like a got a new xmas present on the way :woohoo:


----------



## Roddy

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> if it burns weed then its not vapeing it, it heats it up to a point where the THC is "lifted" off the buds and into the air as a vapor.
> 
> what your left with is a brown pile of bud instead of ash.
> 
> tate is very smooth and calm, i usally dont cough off vapes at all. i find the high is alittle less than smoking. ]
> 
> i got a  Herb Iron, then i can vape or burn from my normal bowls/ bongs



I never use mine anymore, the taste isn't the same, nor the high!!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

HemperFi said:
			
		

> No, Rosy, I didn't. I do have a few questions for ya tho... Does it affect the taste? Smell, High? I have never tried one, and it is a lot of money for something I may not even want to use. How do they work? Does it burn the weed and then turn it into vapor? What is left over? I just don't know enough about it to spend that kind of money on the thing. Does it make you cough? Is the high the same? Does it take more weed to get high? less? I just don't know, Rosy -- convince me


 
Hemper  I almost cut my consumtion in half when I got my Volcano...   

The taste is outta this world bc your not burning the weed...  :icon_smile:   Plus dont forget all the health benefits...  No tar enters your lungs like smoking...   Think Im kiddin about the tar?  Get a old white tshirt and take a nice big toke off a doobie or a bowl, then cover your mouth with the Tshirt & blow that hit thru the cloth...  and thats from just 1 toke...    :holysheep: 

As far as the high its def different then smoking...  I feel more of a body high, kinda like with edibles, when I vape & usually much more of a head high when I smoke...   

I know the Volcanos are expensive but IMO its worth every penny...


----------



## HemperFi

Just been looking at the Iron -- very cool, but I think I'm leaning toward Rosy's vape -- What I really need to know is if it will eliminate the coughing? I am not used to this strong weed, and it makes me cough something terrible. I coughed so hard the other night, I tossed my cookies and then had a headache. I guess I take too big of hits  I gotta do something tho because I'm going to be smoking the dank from now on, my friends  . 

The Cheese is the most vibrant plant I have ever grown. It is springing forth from the fecund soil so fast it's like watching them grow in time lapse. They are kind of scareing me. They are growing so good I don't want to touch them, and I know they will need to be re-potted soon. 

I am so enjoying this winter on the boat. It's blowing a cool wind from the north out right now, but it is sunny and beautiful. I am being left alone out here, and that's the way I want it these days. I have Bubba and the ducks (and a Coot I named Cooter), and that is all the "family" I need. I am glad I have you-all to bounce my thoughts off of. 

I stopped celebrating Christmas when the boys were grown -- I don't exactly know what I am, but I know I'm not a Christian. I still like to give gifts tho, and there are good deals this time of year.  

The old boat is a rockin, the plants and ducks have been fed. I'm stoned -- I just smoked the roach I left in the ash tray last night, and there is old style rock and roll playing -- It's a good life.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks for all the input -- I'm still a bit confused. It's the mental side of the high I love about smoking weed. I don't really enjoy edibles (just seems like something is missing) I'm going to have to think on this some


----------



## 3patas

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Just been looking at the Iron -- very cool, but I think I'm leaning toward Rosy's vape -- What I really need to know is if it will eliminate the coughing? I am not used to this strong weed, and it makes me cough something terrible. I coughed so hard the other night, I tossed my cookies and then had a headache. I guess I take too big of hits  I gotta do something tho because I'm going to be smoking the dank from now on, my friends  .
> 
> The Cheese is the most vibrant plant I have ever grown. It is springing forth from the fecund soil so fast it's like watching them grow in time lapse. They are kind of scareing me. They are growing so good I don't want to touch them, and I know they will need to be re-potted soon.
> 
> I am so enjoying this winter on the boat. It's blowing a cool wind from the north out right now, but it is sunny and beautiful. I am being left alone out here, and that's the way I want it these days. I have Bubba and the ducks (and a Coot I named Cooter), and that is all the "family" I need. I am glad I have you-all to bounce my thoughts off of.
> 
> I stopped celebrating Christmas when the boys were grown -- I don't exactly know what I am, but I know I'm not a Christian. I still like to give gifts tho, and there are good deals this time of year.
> 
> The old boat is a rockin, the plants and ducks have been fed. I'm stoned -- I just smoked the roach I left in the ash tray last night, and there is old style rock and roll playing -- It's a good life.
> 
> Peace


hey my friend i have been smoking for 40 years and i still cough with anything i smoke with my advice its to suck on a halls while you smoke that works for me and beleve me lately i have been smoking that super lemon haze and it really have a kick to it and the halls ar my solution


----------



## HemperFi

Good advice 3p, I'm going to try it.

I got all the leaf I could get to Puff -- It's not the weed -- it's me, lol -- I will just take smaller hits 

Here is a shot of my birds -- I love wildlife:


----------



## HemperFi

I consider them emergency rations


----------



## Rosebud

Hemper, sorry to be long in getting back to you, i forgot my son's xmas present and it is UGLY out there!
The vape is heaven. I guess everyone is different but i am gonna tell you my story.  I smoked ciggs. i quit. I got bronchitis. I couldn't smoke pot. I went and bought my first vape and the first day I wasn't sure about it. The next day, i never looked back, i only vaped from then on, unless i was involved with a joint of pipe with friends. I get more loaded off a vaporizer then any other method. The taste is unbelievable. It is pure clean vapor. Everything JAAM said is true. It is the only way to really taste pot in my opinion. If i try to smoke now, it all tastes smokey and the same. I don't cough ever any more. I did the blow in a white cloth, gross, and then do it with a vape..nothing.There is no smell with the new Q. there was a smell with my last one. I think it is the best investment i have made in my health. I love it. It is a lot to spend, but what is one trip to the doc?  If you are unhappy, you can sell it to me for half price. ha. Keep thinking about it and get others opinions, but I say..do it.


----------



## HemperFi

I almost bought one, Rosey, -- I found onw with a bonus package for 239 bucks. It wouldn't allow me to pay tho -- I'll call them tomorrow  -- you sold me. You should get a comission


----------



## HemperFi

Says it has remote control -- what's that about?


----------



## Rosebud

That  is a good price, I think I paid 228.00  those guys had it marked 325..I gave them my opinion of that. The internet is a wonderful thing to barter with. I didn't get the bags. I think it comes with bags, they seem like a party favor  to me. You can fill up the bags and inhale out of the bag, but I prefer fresh from the wand. I love that it stays ready all day.

I should sell cars huh.


----------



## Rosebud

The remote control is nice. I didn't think i would use it but I do. If i wake up and can't get back to sleep I punch it on (it already is loaded) and can just wait a few seconds and go draw it. Lazy huh, but it is easier then trying to find it in the dark an knock over something.  The fan is very quiet but I don't use that much.


----------



## Sol

2 whole pages with no pics? Hmmm   Happy holidays fella


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Sol, happy days as well. I have some little plants in the tent just busting out with trichs -- Pics in a couple of days


----------



## Roddy

Rosebud said:
			
		

> The remote control is nice. I didn't think i would use it but I do. If i wake up and can't get back to sleep I punch it on (it already is loaded) and can just wait a few seconds and go draw it. Lazy huh, but it is easier then trying to find it in the dark an knock over something.  The fan is very quiet but I don't use that much.



:ciao: everyone!!

What temp do you set it at, Rosie??


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Roddy! I set it at 374, I think. It is up to the machine, my last one I liked at 342. This one never feels hot when you draw it. Course hopefully, i won't use it till it sparks. lol.. Merry Christmas Roddy.

Hi Hemper.


----------



## Roddy

THANKS, Rosie, great info!!

I think my vape may just be a cheapo and I may like the taste from a decent vape....but price and experience has tuned me off....until now! After the trip, I may just need to look around a bit and see what I can find!! The nodes in my lungs, my breathing issues....it'll be worth a try even if it's not for me!!

Merry Christmas to you as well, Rosie!! And to all participating here!

Hey Hemper, let us know what your thoughts when you check out that new toy!!!!


----------



## HemperFi

I called today, but there was no answer. I figure they are off for Christmas. I left a message, and I expect they will get back to me Monday. There is no hurry.

I repotted the Cheese today -- they are in one gallon pots now and looking fine -- so far....


----------



## HemperFi

Here they are:


----------



## Roddy

say CHEESE!!!!!


----------



## Roddy

Have a Merry Christmas, Hemper, hope the boat sees much GREEN love in the coming new year!! I've enjoyed watching this grow, the ups and downs reminded me of my first grow and all the fun involved. 

You've got the skills, you're now independent!!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Merry Xmas Hemper....   Your boat may be a Cheese Factory soon....  :48:


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks guys, Roddy, JAAM, and Merry Christmas to you and all of my new family here in MP. 

Have a joyous, relaxing and stoned day


----------



## HemperFi

About cloning: I'm not going to change up my style of taking clones, but there is something I am going to change. I am going to take clones BEFORE the plants show sex. I reasoned before that it would be a lot of extra work, and I would have to toss all the male clones anyway, but I do not want my clones to have to re-vedge before they can begin to grow out, and that is what is happening now. From now on I'm going to take clones from all my plants before they show sex, and Just toss the males when their mother's show. Can't be a lazy farmer and get the results I am after.

I am also going to begin giving all my plants a dark time. It will only be 4 hours in vedge, but I believe things go on in the dark we may not be aware of -- things go bump in the night. Ambient light during vedge will not cause any harm, so I will turn off the vedge lights during the hottest part of the day for 4 hours. 

I have been too concerned about stretch. A little stretch isn't always a bad thing -- I see.

My clones -- I only have 3, have re-vedged now, so I will put them in 1 gal. pots today and hope they begin to grow. They will. I don't want to lose the AK-47, and I wanted a clone of the Sativa just in case it is a keeper. 

Farming takes a bit of planning and timing and luck and can become very complicated, but I am going to try and simplify the process into a certain number of steps. It is easy to see what needs to happen next -- knowing why these things need to happen is a little more complex -- but like the man said in the beginning, "It ain't rocket science."



Peace


----------



## HemperFi

I was in vedge when the plants showed sex -- caught me off guard, and by the time I took the clones they were flowering. I do need to be able to recognize males a little sooner than in the past. 


I just ordered my Extreem Q vaporizer  --  it is on the way  $239.00 w/grinder. Can't wait to try it out 

HF


----------



## HemperFi

Puff, I think the 4 hours of dark in vedge will do ME more good than the plants -- just something I want to see... 

Thanks again for being here, Bud.

HF


----------



## bho_expertz

:holysheep: :yeahthat:


----------



## HemperFi

I've decided to go the other direction. Instead of giving the Cheese 4 hours of dark time, I've raised the light a little and turned the ballast from 450 to 600w. Amazing how much brighter that is -- it isn't hot on them, and I can always raise the light a little higher. What do you think?


HF


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I was in vedge when the plants showed sex -- caught me off guard, and by the time I took the clones they were flowering. I do need to be able to recognize males a little sooner than in the past.
> 
> 
> I just ordered my Extreem Q vaporizer  --  it is on the way  $239.00 w/grinder. Can't wait to try it out
> 
> HF



No, they were not really flowering in veg--they were just showing preflowers.  It does not take any longer for clones to root on plants with preflowers than those without if they are all still in veg.  When you flip a plant to 12/12, different hormones within the plant start which signals flowering time--*THIS* is what makes a plant go through reveg.  If you are still in vegging light, this doesn't have to happen as there are no flowering hormones going.  Until you put the plants in 12/12 and this starts, all the plants in veg should root equally well, whether they are showing preflowers or not.

I also agree with Puffin on the 4 hours of dark.  There really is no upside and several downsides.


----------



## HemperFi

Okay then -- Them clones took roots pretty quick, but they looked to me like they were flowering when I put them in pots, and it has taken a long time for them to begin growing again -- I just thought they had gone into flower mode and were re-vedging -- they are growing again now though 

I have once again bent to the wisdom of Puff (and you, darling Goddess) and have put them on 24/0 under 600w MH. Here is what they look like after a night of blazing light -- and a shot or two of the ladies in the tent quietly getting heavy with dank. 

Any time I see a message from the Goddess I know I'm going to be repremanded for something -- it's like being called into the principles office . lol


----------



## HemperFi

The ladies in the tent are about a month into 12/12 -- there have been no issues so far. The PMM (poison mighty mite) has some cal/mag issues, and I have realized they just can't take the same nutes as the Indica dom plants. The MB (mountain bud) is also a Sativa dom plant and is showing a little sign of overnuteing, but they will be fine -- I'm adjusting to their needs to the best of my limited ability. I sure do love this hobby. I'm having a great time out here on the boat, and the weather has been sweet for weeks  So far it has been a great winter for us here on the ol'boat


----------



## 7greeneyes

I like u Hemper, you're outspoken about the actualities of cannabis culture. You've gotten the swing of things down pretty pat, the rest comes with first hand experience. And yes, if THG pops in u know you've been called to task...lol. But what she says is truth and always meant for the betterment of your garden..:cool2:

keeper green, you're doin' an excelent job so far.

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## bubba902

Very very nice sir,


----------



## HemperFi

lol, Yes, 7, I know the Goddess -- and I usually listen  Thanks soo much for the words of encouragment -- means a lot...

Thanks to you too Bubba -- feel free to comment anytime.

HF


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Not meant as a reprimand and I hate that you feel that way...I was just trying to clarify a misconception....


----------



## HemperFi

I was speaking (writing) in jest dear Goddess -- you may pop in any time you want -- I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings -- you always help, and I'm not afraid of you (much) 

Happy New Year -- my friend


----------



## HemperFi

I was back in the room about noonish, and the power went off. It stayed off for 3 or 4 hours -- the girls in the tent just sat there in the dark -- do you think a few hours of darkness during their light time will hurt them? -- Hermies?

They don't look any the worse for wear.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

No. interruption of the light period will not cause problems.  It is interruption of the dark period that causes problems.  I have frequent power outages and do not start the generator unless it threatens to be a long power outage.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks THG -- I was thinking that as well, but wasn't really sure -- I am sure happy you are around tho 

I have a genset here on the boat -- I should get someone to look into getting it running -- it's on the list. I have never even started up this boat. The starboard engine is brand new re-built, but they put old gas in it, and the carbs are gummed up in both engines -- then there are cables and hydrolic steering -- all on the list, but I am digging this set up even if it doesn't run -- it still floats  I do have a couple of other boats to tool around in. The steering on my 20ft ski boat is a little tight since I ran over the tractor tires that protect the marina. It was dark, I was a little drunk and we hit those tires at about 40 knots ,-- flew like something you might see on Miami Vice, but no injuries (minor) and the boat still works fine -- just a little stiff stearing. It was one of those mistakes you only make once. I love it out here on the lake, and the weather has been fantastic for weeks -- it is sunny and clear today -- nice last day of the year 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

The Cheese is a crusin along -- looking real nice so far...

I femmed the two Sativas on the right of the pic last week. There are many, many bud sites a growing on them now -- they mshould be some fine producers -- hope I have room for them


----------



## Lemon Jack

Looking good Hemper :aok:


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Jack Happy New Year my friend

I was just sitting in my room a while ago looking things over w/ my magnafying glass and noticed something on the leaves of one of the PMM, so I took a leaf and put it under my scope -- The BORG! They are back. I immediately sequestered the plant and did a search of the surrounding plants, but I see no sign of them anywhere except the one plant. I had to open the package I recieved in the mail last month to get at the Forbid. I bought 2 four ounce bottles of the stuff -- it took 4 drops in a spray bottle, so I have enough of the stuff to last a life time. 

I sprayed the plant outside (scary) and tried real hard not to get the stuff on me -- I wore a glove on the hand I used pushing up leaves to get all of the plant sprayed -- the hand-out in the package said it will last 28 days on the plant. I don't want to spray it on any of my other plants -- I hope like Hell I don't have to. The PMM are so leafy I must have missed some of them when I treated them w/ the SNS 217 -- I don't see ANY sign on any other plant -- yet -- wish me luck. 

I guess now that I sprayed the plant I can put it back in the tent, but I'm going to let it dry out first and have a good look before putting it back. I sure don't want them spreading around again, but I believe I have caught them soon enough and on just one plant -- damn, I hope so anyway...

Sheesh.


----------



## dman1234

Are you in Veg hemperfi ??

if in veg let them have it, i find the battle much easier to win in veg.GL


----------



## HemperFi

No, dman, the plant infested in in the tent -- about a month away from harvest. I have only found them on the one plant -- so far. They travel from plant to plant on foot, and I have been pretty careful not to let the plants touch one another. I'm real tempted to just pull the plant -- I haven't been able to get these PMM to put out good anyway, and it's my intention to eliminate them from my garden after this grow as it is. DAMN!


----------



## Rosebud

Oh  &*)(^*(^%$% Hemper. Go get um. can you believe those suckers? How dare them.  So sorry again. You'd think you would be safe on a boat for crying out loud. sheesh.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Bummer.....there is a reason we call them "The Borg".  Sounds like you are doing all you can.  I like to give the plants another light spray 3-5 days after the initial spray.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Rosy, ain't it the truth -- on a damn boat? How long does it take Forbid to work? I have one of the little devils in the scope right now -- and some eggs -- it doesn't look healthy at all, but it is going from egg to egg doing something -- perhaps it is a male -- bizzar scene... will the Forbid kill the eggs as well? The scene in this scope is truly sci-fi. There are 10 eggs and a dying Borg -- at least I hope it is dying -- it hasn't run out of the light like a healthy one will, and it apears to be suffering  -- I don't know, but I have lost my appitite for sure. You are right Rosy, SHEESH!


----------



## dman1234

HemperFi said:
			
		

> No, dman, the plant infested in in the tent -- about a month away from harvest. I have only found them on the one plant -- so far. They travel from plant to plant on foot, and I have been pretty careful not to let the plants touch one another. I'm real tempted to just pull the plant -- I haven't been able to get these PMM to put out good anyway, and it's my intention to eliminate them from my garden after this grow as it is. DAMN!


 
The last time I got them I set a deadline for them to be gone or I would have scrapped them, so I know how you feel, I won easily but I had never won easily before so I dont know what happened there, if you think you have an out i would think about taking it, the worst case senerio is not good if they get out of control.
IMO spray and if that isnt effective ditch it, but thats jmo, lots more plants to grow. GL


----------



## HemperFi

Hey, Goddess, do you think they could only be on the one plant? I see no sign on other plants that were around the infested plant, and they DO have to hike to another plant, don't they? They don't fly do they? -- I would know that -- sheesh


----------



## HemperFi

I tend to agree dman -- If they are still as lively as they are now later tonight -- I will take the plant down -- I believe it is only the one plant...

Peace


----------



## Rosebud

I really hope it is isolated to that plant but have serious doubts. They are all females and born pregnant. It is bad sci fi.


----------



## HemperFi

I know rosy, just hopeful thinking on my part. They have to be survivors from the last time, and there are bunches of eggs on the plant, although I don't see even eggs on the other plants -- I'll keep looking...

Peace


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

them  look real healthy, I friend from Nor Cal. sent me a bag of cheese, I'm still puffin alittle now and again, real decent!! Femmed a couple , I like it. your a botanical wonder Hempy,  hope the New Years brings ya   some emerald dreams,  lots of GREEN!!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Hempy I've got the one plant Borg myself,, the big Hoosier Daddy has borg, the one plant, it was delivered after being treated with Azamax, and I didn't retreat it with Forbid, Avid, or floramite, I rotate all 3!! after previous battles, I've found that regular maitenence during veg then early flower, keeps the little crabs at bay,  I sprayed about 4 nights ago and didn't wear my regular respirator,I've been feeling bad!!! make sure you use full protection, eyes too.
 anyway i did a sequesture, let 1500 ladybugs go on her, then i put her out in the cold at night and bring her back in in the morning, the Borg hates the cold, she hasn't infected any other plants, the Mrs. put the lighted  magnifing glass on everything a couple times, found zero.  Anyway I'm gonna go over to my HD thread, alot happening I want to share.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Hey Hempy, here's my quarenteened plant, I let the big bugs go after the little bugs  lol,,  1500 ladybugs for 10 bucks,  I gotta let her finish I gotta taste her mature, I'm dyein here dude, I've cloned and recloned and have a 10 plant Hoosier DaddY harvest planned for saint Patricks day, this plant is my future without tasting her, no way will I spray her with anything, I put her outside everynight, it's been about 40 degrees, keeps the borg from goin to crazy, the cold in my very humble opinion helps some with building up trichomes, they seem to put them on like a coat when i let  the environment dip to the high 50s, I've done that for full infestation, leave my big discharge fan on 24/7 and it gets as cold as under the house!!!  oh ya you mentioned me livin in Paradise, lol  I answered that a couple times but I keep losein my posts, not sure now if I told you where my paradise is,  I'm within 57 miles of Vancouver, British Columbia, canada>  Raymond BURRRR, the Mrs. says paradise lol!!


----------



## PartyBro420

Hey Skagit, you're not far from me, I'm a 30 minute drive from the border into WA.  and about 10 minutes east of downtown Vancouver BC. It really is a paradise when it comes to growing! Temperature is so much easier to regulate when you don't have to cool things down IMO. The only thing that sucks about BC now is the government installing these ridiculous "Smart Meters" for our electricity now. They'll all eventually get taken out because of the problems they're causing everyone, including normal citizens that don't have a horticulture addiction. After the meter got installed in my house my power bill TRIPLED. No equipment or lights were added. as a matter of fact, I got rid of a hot tub, so if anything the bill should have gone down! After calling the hydro company and explaining that they were a bunch of CHAWCHY *****, they informed me that the meter was running at 1.5 times it's normal speed for some reason... If I hadn't called in It never would have been fixed. It still doesn't account for another extra roughly $75 in unaccounted for power consumption.


crooked bastards.....


----------



## bho_expertz

Hemper ... Good luck with that fight ...


----------



## Sol

I heard you can spray (the borg) and then fill your pots ,around the base of the plant with sand or fish gravel and that suffocates the eggs ,thus no 2nd life cycle. If you already knew this , i was never here...Shhh


----------



## HemperFi

I just wrote a paragraph that suddenly disapeared -- I wanted to say thanks to Skag for sharing -- somehow knowing that someone else is dealing with these little monsters too eases my mind some. I sequestered the plant away from the rest, sprayed it well w/ Forbid, I even hit it with the vacuum (don't do that) and it is a little tore up, but I don't see any bugs on it yet today. And I don't believe they spread to the other plants. I think this plant (the PMM have lots and lots of leaves, and it was hard to hit all ove it with the SNS 217 -- I did spray well, but obviously not well enough. I beleive I have caught them early enough on the plant to eradicate them -- but we will see. Sorry about the paradice thing -- I thought you were moving to Hawaii -- someone else I guess -- excuse my stondness  I know the Cheese is Borg free, and the other plants in flower are looking fine -- what a hobby. I do have to say that this outbreak hasn't been like a shot through the heart like the last time -- I feel like I have things under control this time, and it is only one plant. Everything will be okay -- I'm sure... sort of...


Thanks bho -- I think the war is over, and I believe I have won -- we will see my friend.

Peace


----------



## Sol

I even hit it with the vacuum (don't do that):rofl:


----------



## HemperFi

Sol, Spider Mites lay their eggs on the leaves of the plant (underside). There wouldn't be many eggs in the soil -- I believe you are thinking of another kind of bug. I hope you never have to learn about these devils first hand, my friend. 

On another note -- I wish the whole world was as progressive as your country. Portugal rocks!!!

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

That was for bho -- sheesh -- I haven't even smoked a j today -- I better do that now. I can't even remember who I am talking with, lol

HF


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> ..... I haven't even smoked a j today.....



Well that obviously is the reason for your confusion.  I love to wake and bake on days when I have no work--one of the reasons I am so partial to sativa type highs.

:48:  Here, catch up!


----------



## Sol

Oh yeah, i was thinkin of those fungus gnats,...Sorry bout that. No,never seen the borg yet


----------



## 7greeneyes

Sol said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, i was thinkin of those fungus gnats,...Sorry bout that. No,never seen the borg yet


 
And pray u don't...lol. They are horrible.


----------



## HemperFi

I went nuts on that plant yesterday -- here is what it looks like today -- kinda pitiful 

The thing about these Mites is that they are nearly microscopic -- you have to have a good loup or microscope to even see them -- by the time your plant is affected so badly you see something wrong, and you look real close, what you see is something right out of sci fy -- It's another planet, and it is inhabited by monsters -- slimy, ugly and quite feisty little monsters -- the sight will affect you for life. They live 21 days, they lay 12 eggs a day, the eggs hatch in three days and start laying eggs of their own -- by the time the first Mite dies of old age there are millions of the little buggers -- the good thing is that they don't fly or jump very far, and they die fairly easy -- once you know they are there -- but, they are untreatable in late stages of flower because it requires some very strong poison to eridacate them -- they are horrible -- look what I did to the plant:


----------



## Rosebud

I am so sorry Hemper. That is a heart breaker. I have never used what you had to use. The plant should bounce back?


----------



## 7greeneyes

Ahhhh...lookit the puppy! What a cute doggy!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Don't give up on her yet.  She doesn't look that bad--I believe that she can recover.  Just give her a little time.

What kind of doggie you got there Hemper?


----------



## HemperFi

It'll be okay Rosy -- if it doesn't come back that will be fine too. Everything was okay until the vacuum.... don't do it.

I still have 6 other plants in the tent -- I will get some nice dank, and there are soooo many plants to still grow -- it's a wonderful hoby. My vape will be here tomorrow according to UPS tracking -- I'm excited to try it out -- you may get another one half price 

I saw what you wrote in my rep thingy -- Thank you so much, Rosy -- you are the sweetest, kindest and most frendly person on MP. I appreciate your existence greatly. 

That's Bubba, 7, he is jealous of the plants -- he would pee on them if he could get away with it, lol. He IS a cutie, and my best friend.

HF


----------



## HemperFi

He's a fat chihuahua


----------



## Rosebud

"Everything was okay until the vacuum.... don't do it."

Can i put that in my signature...that cracked me up. 
Thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Yeah, my dogs are my best buddies, too.  I don't quite know what I would do without them.  I have a Border Collie, an Australian Shepherd, and a Welsh Corgi...all spoiled.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Me too bout the pups. I got two aussies and there my babies.  I have no kids so there especially spoiled.  Nice family of pooches you got there thg  all beautiful breeds.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Thanks, they were all rescue dogs.  Well, I guess the Aussie was not a rescue per se.  He belonged to a family about 1/2 mile from me (as the crow flies as we are in the mountains).  One day he just showed up at my house.  I found his owners and they came and got him.....and a couple of days later, he showed up again...and they came and got him....and a couple of days later, he showed up again....After months of this, he became my dog.  And he really is MY dog.  Sometimes dogs pick their owners rather than the other way around.


----------



## 7greeneyes

My buddy had a dog that did the exact same thing, so they kept her...lol. But she's an awesome doggie and it seems as if indeed some dogs pick their owners.


----------



## HemperFi

Bubba is also a sort of rescue dog -- I found him in a cage in a closet in the back of a puppy mill. They were going to have him put down the next day because he has a little problem with his left back leg, and he isn't breedable. That was three years ago. He's a pretty good boy -- has a personality of his own and is very protective -- He's my early warning system 

I once had a dog pick me -- another dog w/ a bad leg over in the Philippines -- I went to Japan for a few days and they ate him....

Peace


----------



## 7greeneyes

omg, my dad said he went to the Phillipines and they actually had dog hung up in the open air markets...plz tell me your kidding, else that's freakin' horrible, Hemper


----------



## HemperFi

I'm not kidding -- sorry. I wasn't there to protect him, and he had a bad leg, so they just looked at him as meat -- I have been served dog over there -- I was asked to compare it with goat -- goat is better 

I took the plant out of the shower and had a look at her. There were still borg running around quite lively. I even treated the plant again last night before going to my bed. I have killed that plant. I just don't want to deal with it anymore. I may just take the other two PMM out of there as well. The problem with them was their leafiness -- they have tons of leaves, and it is very difficult to hit the plant all over. If I see ONE borg on the other two PMM, they will be taken out of my garden -- for good.

I believe the SNS 217 works better than Forbid.  It certainly works faster. After two treatments with 217 I couldn't find any live bugs -- I obviously missed some tho, but I beleive if I had been more agressive with the 217 I wouldn't be having this prob now -- who knows?

They are moving the marina today -- the lake is filling up, and they have had to move us closer to land a few times lately -- not a problem except there isn't any water for a while, so I can't shower and go get my VAPE. I may have to go funky.  No one gets close enough to me to smell me anyway, lol. It is still happening here on the boat, and I predict it getting better and better...


Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Rosy, of course you can use that line in your sig -- that info shoul be posted somewhere


----------



## Rosebud

GET your vape..hurry. fun ahead.


----------



## BushyKush420

WOW, this is a long thread, but went thru it all. good job for your first time. 

 i member my first time... it was great, i member it like it was yesterday.. 

 and heeeeeeeeeeey man ill take anything you dont want..lol never kill a good female plant. Let her LIVE!!!  


ill have a some pics up in half hour or so..


----------



## Kushluvr

Is this thread all about your first grow......66pgs later? how do you expect people to follow something like this? not tryn to hate but im sure if this thread was broken up into the many sections it probably is....it might be a little more helpful to some new growers! no offense but who wants to go through that many pages...i mean cmon.....this is a weed smokers forum, not harvard!


----------



## BushyKush420

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> Is this thread all about your first grow......66pgs later? how do you expect people to follow something like this? not tryn to hate but im sure if this thread was broken up into the many sections it probably is....it might be a little more helpful to some new growers! no offense but who wants to go through that many pages...i mean cmon.....this is a weed smokers forum, not harvard!



lol


----------



## Sol

I believe he has done just that by starting the 'cheese' thread. This being his first, i assume has just been a convenient place for everyone who follows Hempers' grows meets, just for convenience( all in 1 place) . Since Hemper joined i think he has attracted the MAJORITY of ppl in this forum, as we all like his attitude, info and general personality , so i think it adds alot of pages as we all want to get our 2 cents in there. y'now?


----------



## HemperFi

I suppose you could just skim throu and pick out what's interesting to you,  Kush, or not -- it's up to you my friend. I hadn't thought of it like that. Just hit last page and check what's up now. 



Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Here is a couple of shots of the Cheese:


----------



## BushyKush420

lookin great Hemperfi, in the first pic the one in the back row on the right.. what is up with that one? looks like its got heat stress?


----------



## Kushluvr

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Here is a couple of shots of the Cheese:



right on dude....just thinking out of the box for others!

these are looking awesome btw....perfect!


----------



## HemperFi

That is a sativa dom called Mtn. Bud. I fimmed it the other day, and it actually looks pretty good. I'll get a closeup if I can remember. I've been trying to compare a joint with my new vape, and in the process have gotten pretty high 

There are bud sites coming out on that plant from every node -- incredible what happens when you pinch the plant in the right place...


----------



## BushyKush420

ahhhhhhh lol, i guess i shoulda looked closer.. after u say that, now i see its a diff strain. but still looks burnt or wilted or some sort. but still ur doing great so far, should be no prob. 

check my GJ out 

 BK


----------



## HemperFi

I'm trying to get a good shot of that plant for you. She is a little droopy I guess. I just fed her this morning. She is a clone -- her mom is in the tent in flower. She will be fine. I'll keep trying to get a pic that's in focus -- I'm a little stoned -- I know, that's no excuse.

Peace


----------



## BushyKush420

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get a good shot of that plant for you. She is a little droopy I guess. I just fed her this morning. She is a clone -- her mom is in the tent in flower. She will be fine. I'll keep trying to get a pic that's in focus -- I'm a little stoned -- I know, that's no excuse.
> 
> Peace



ya im sure she'll be just fine.   and no prob, take ur time, i know how it goes.. lol


----------



## bho_expertz

That is no excuse Hemper !!! Stoned ... Bah !!! 

Are they low in N ? Just because some bottom leaves yellowing.


----------



## BushyKush420

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> That is no excuse Hemper !!! Stoned ... Bah !!!
> 
> Are they low in N ? Just because some bottom leaves yellowing.



he should consider getting an "energizer" strain.. and use that during the day.. and or when u need to be doing stuff.. and use ur "sleepy" strain when ur done with all ur chores.. 

 love doing it this way!!! hate getting couch lock when i either have clones to transplant or dishes to do.. lol


----------



## HemperFi

I don't know, my Portugeesy friend -- It's just that everything I have read about yellowing seemed to refer to a need for nitrates -- It could be normal for the Cheese -- It is just a few bottom leaves. I'll try and get a pic...

Bushy, in a year or so, I will have bottles and bottles of different strains laying around here to choose from, but this is my second grow in the tent now, and I am smoking the weed I grew in my first attempt at this wonderful hobby. I know what you mean about dishes, but my galley is small, so I have to do them before I can cook again   Laundry is the worst. I let it pile up until I am out of clothes to wear -- sometimes I just go buy more clothes 


Peace


----------



## HemperFi

I fed the plant in the tent I call Hammy this morning. It's an AK-47 clone in a one gallon Folgers Coffee container. I have her sister in a 3 gal. pot sitting next to her and a White Power clone in a 5 gal. pot as well. The plant (hammy) is by far the best looking girl in the tent. They were turned on Dec.1st, so have 3 or 4 weeks to go -- I'm interested to see how they finish. I'm thinking I need to find some 2 gal pots that are square -- that would be perfect for my purposes. I'm thinkin....

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

I also FIMMed the Cheese this morning. You just go to the top and take the top of the top, right? 

I'll know sone if I did it right. I really want to master this technique. The AK in my first grow was FIMMed and produced a good 3 oz, and it's just a little pinch, not full on torture. I'm thinking, again, that's the way to go -- for me anyway....

Peace


----------



## BushyKush420

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I also FIMMed the Cheese this morning. You just go to the top and take the top of the top, right?
> 
> I'll know sone if I did it right. I really want to master this technique. The AK in my first grow was FIMMed and produced a good 3 oz, and it's just a little pinch, not full on torture. I'm thinking, again, that's the way to go -- for me anyway....
> 
> Peace



topping it? yea just like taking a clone sorta.. find the tip of the plant and go down 2-3 nodes or so.. and cut it at a 45 degree angle, keep the cutting, make a clone out of it.. hope this helps ya..

without the topping, you'll usually only get one main cola.. but when u top, the plant then generates 2 new main colas.. and you could even go again, and top the 2 new colas, to make 4 new ones.. idk if i got that right, or if it makes sense. lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

BushyKush420 said:
			
		

> topping it? yea just like taking a clone sorta.. find the tip of the plant and go down 2-3 nodes or so.. and cut it at a 45 degree angle, keep the cutting, make a clone out of it.. hope this helps ya..
> 
> without the topping, you'll usually only get one main cola.. but when u top, the plant then generates 2 new main colas.. and you could even go again, and top the 2 new colas, to make 4 new ones.. idk if i got that right, or if it makes sense. lol



Hemper is talking about fim--it is like a mini-topping.  You only take a fraction of the uppermost part of the growing tip--not 2-3 nodes.  This is a slightly different procedure than topping (less stressful to the plant IMO), but results in multiple colas.


----------



## BushyKush420

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Hemper is talking about fim--it is like a mini-topping.  You only take a fraction of the uppermost part of the growing tip--not 2-3 nodes.  This is a slightly different procedure than topping (less stressful to the plant IMO), but results in multiple colas.



ahhh kewl stuff.. ive been outta the loop lately, so how far from the tip do u cut then?  thanks for the heads up hemp goddess :48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Here is a link (change the XX to tt).  You take about 1/2 of the growing tip--usually just 1/4-1/2" or so.

hXXp://420deku.blogspot.com/2011/01/how-to-fim.html


----------



## BushyKush420

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Here is a link (change the XX to tt).  You take about 1/2 of the growing tip--usually just 1/4-1/2" or so.
> 
> hXXp://420deku.blogspot.com/2011/01/how-to-fim.html



nice link... very different than topping, but makes sense, less stress. thanks hemp goddess


----------



## HemperFi

Goddess, is FIMing something new? Has it been around for a while? -- I don't see a lot of people using this technique-- I wonder who figured it out? I get a bud site at every node on the plant doing it. It's very cool


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I don't really know.  I personally haven't been doing it long.  For many many years, I just grew single cola plants.  Then probably 5 or 6 years or so ago I started experimenting with different techniques--topping, lollipopping, scrog, SOG, fim.  Fim is just so easy and does not remove as much growth as topping.  IMO, it also does not stress the plant as much as taking several inches off.


----------



## HemperFi

Here are a few shots of the FIMMed Mtn. Bud clone in vedge -- I hope you can see the bud sites coming up on this plant in the pics. Also a shot of one of the yellowing leaves on a Cheese plant:


----------



## HemperFi

I just ordered some Satori. It's a good time to buy seeds -- lots of freebies. I believe I'm seeded up for a while. I will have 10 different strains when these come -- they didn't offer the coffee cups, so I got a t-shirt this time. Last time I got a wallet, and it is a nice one -- I'm using it now. Happy growing peeps


----------



## HemperFi

Yes, Puff, someone mentioned it in Rosy's journal, so I tried it and it worked.


----------



## HemperFi

The little girls in the tent are quietly budding up. They are about 3 weeks out and triching up nicely. I have begun to give them a little Cha Ching as well as cal/mag w/ the nutes. The PMM (both of them) look a little sick -- I don't know how to grow them -- simple as that -- someone else might get good results, but I'm at wits-end concerning them, and basically just want to be done with them. Did you ever have a strain like that?

I know it hasn't been a week, but I just want to say something about the Extreem Q vape -- it's the snizzle  This will be the second day I won't roll a joint -- I put a pinch (about .3gr) in the vape at 10am. It's after 2pm now, and i just finished that.3gr. I will fill it again a little later and it will last the rest of the day. I still don't quite know what it's doing, but it is keeping me high without using much weed at all. I'm still in the testing stage with this device. I want to try a variety of different strains with it....

Peace


----------



## Rosebud

I have been waiting to hear your thoughts. Can you believe how little you use? I filled mine with  train wreck this morning, then just now trying to get up the energy to go harvest a trainwreck, so i filled with satori.  wait till you taste the smoke after not having any. you won't believe it.  It is so cool. Now you know why i couldn't hush up about it. Enjoy Hemper. I am tickled you are happy with it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Nice to know Hemper.  I have a buddy looking for a quality vaporizer--I will pass on the info.  I simply cannot afford one now or in the forseeable future, but it certainly is on my "Want" list.


----------



## HemperFi

I'll bring it by this summer and let you try it out Goddess


----------



## Kushluvr

i like vapes, but icant ever seem to get a great hit from em? which one did you get?


----------



## HemperFi

It's an Extreem Q -- just goggle -- It is quality (expensive) but quality. You can put on a fan and the thing will give you a shotgun. I was thinking I wasn't getting a great hit as well, but I certainly get high, and it keeps me high all day long. My lungs have been wheasing because of all the buds I have been smoking since my harvest -- they are clearing up only after a few days of using the vape. I bought it for health reasons, and the vapor is a lot easier on my lungs than the smoke. I am about to fill it for the first time today.

My sister is getting married today -- big controversey -- she is marrying a wealthy man she was hired to take care of -- she was a certified care giver -- and he was her client -- I don't guess his kids are liking this action, but Sis is getting rich today. Good for her....

My plants are looking fine -- the girls in the tent are budding nicely, and the seedlings in vedge are growing, well, like weeds. Can't wait to see the Cheese in flower...

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Along with the 10 Satori seeds from Mandela, I also recieved 9 freebies: 1 OG Kush (dinafem), 1 dinafem UFO #1 Moby ****, 1 dinafem UFO#2 Critical + automatic, 1 World of seeds Medical collection, Northern Lights x Big Bud, 1 TH seeds MK Ultra, 1 Delicious seeds Fruity Chronic Juice, 1 Eva seeds, Veneno (poison), 1 G13 Labs, Blueberry Gum, and ! Bubba 76 from Emerald Triangle seeds. 

Quite a selection -- I was wondering if everyone got the same freebies?

I really need a bigger boat 


Peace


----------



## PuffinNugs

yeah i got the lucky 7, and those same freebies as well but Sour AK too.
went with Kandy KushxSkunk and got 16 more free afghan seeds and a sticker, like 28 free beans


----------



## Rosebud

I got those too Hemper along with the sour AK.  

I hope your sister is very happy, at least she knows what she is in for and still chose that.  I am glad your wheezing is lessening Hemper, with the vape.


----------



## HemperFi

So where is my sour AK? you are so wise -- you growers...

Sis will be fine -- she e-mailed me this morning -- I'm happy for her -- and what she can now do for the whole family -- she has hit the lottery -- good for her. 

The vape is working nicely - when you smoke a doobie, you get high and then after a while you come down a little -- with the vaps, you get high, and then stay high, and you don't come down. just drop the whip, come back awhile later and take a hit -- stay high -- all the time. I'm kind of paranoid that being in a psychotropic state of mind all the time may cause me to go ... crazy


----------



## PuffinNugs

HemperFi said:
			
		

> So where is my sour AK? you are so wise -- you growers...


should of spent that extra $5 idk, i was a like $4 if so i went to the pick and mix beans grabbed a extra bean to get another freebie, was Larry OG, but that went out of stock during checkout, so one bean of Qrazy Train from Subcool replaced it.


----------



## Rosebud

I did a second order of Cinderella 99 that is when I got the sour AK.

Are you serious about the crazy?  I find the high from the vape is different then the smoke. Can't explain how tho.


----------



## powerplanter

I go crazy if I can't smoke.  Sounds like I need a vape.


----------



## HemperFi

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I did a second order of Cinderella 99 that is when I got the sour AK.
> 
> Are you serious about the crazy?  I find the high from the vape is different then the smoke. Can't explain how tho.


 
No Rosebud, I'm not going crazy  I was kidding -- actually, I've also found the high to be a bit different -- There are not a lot of peaks and valleys -- you reach a very nice high and then an occassional hit keeps you there -- as opposed to the rush you get smoking some real dank bud in a doobie. I'm thinkin we need to switch it up sometimes  Sure glad to have the option. They are expensive, and I bought it a little conpulsively, but I am happy with it, and I will use it a lot -- right now 

Peace


----------



## Rosebud

So does this mean i don't get to buy yours half price? Shoot. 

Oh, why i was thinking about this I have no idea, but was there no pre nup for you sister?

They have a vape called the v tower that is like ours, without the remote and fan for lots cheaper. My friend likes it.


----------



## HemperFi

It would be hard to buy mine for more than I paid  I like it...

Nope, no pre-nup for the Sis. He added her to his checking account before they were married yesterday. Something like 160k in there -- Who knows what the man has in stocks and bonds and property. She has hit the big time, and I can't blame her for taking advantage of the good fortune -- he has been after her to marry him for a long time, and she always said no, but I believe she has gotten really fond of the old guy, and I am happy for both of them.

So, Rosy, when you re-ordered yesterday, did you get all of the freebies again, or just the one seed?


----------



## HemperFi

AND, I have been meaning to ask you -- is my vape suppose to make noise? Because if it is, mine is broke -- it is silent -- makes no noise whatever -- but it just keeps pumping out the vapor MMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Rosebud

I think I got all the seeds again plus the one. It was weird.When I ordered on the 7th, no Cinderella, on the 8th, there it was again, so I ordered. And I think that is why i got them again. two orders.

No no noise. only a tiny bit with the fan running. It is silent. My old one was so loud the neighbors probably said, oh she's token up again. ha. It burned up, with sparks and everything. That won't happen with these.  Your going to join us for the group grow huh?


----------



## HemperFi

You know I'm wanting to get in on that, but I don't know if I have room for even 1 more plant -- I won't know until the Cheese sexes -- I already have 3 clones waiting as well -- we will see -- it can't begin for a while anyway -- everyone must get their seeds first -- I'd like to....

Here's what is going on in the tent, and a shot of some wet Cheese:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Who cut the Cheese!!!  lookin great hemp!!  I love the names of all the strains,


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Skag, yeah, ,me too -- I mean who came up with names like "Carmelicious," and "White Widow".... etc, etc, etc ..... We are members of a unique sub-culture whos membership fees are simple knowledge and trial and error. We are bound together by our love for one of Nature's finest offerings, and we are producing happiness and well-being with every crop we manage to produce. I am stoked to be a part of this.... movement!

Peace


----------



## Roddy

HEYA Hemper!! Hw's that new vape working out for you?? I came home with alot of money (for me), might just have to buy me a quality machine and see what's up!!

Looking good, my friend!


----------



## HemperFi

I am glad you asked Roddy -- welcome back btw, I am glad you had some fun out here in my back yard  Funny, I have lived in and around Vegas for more than 20 years, and have never been to the top of the Strat., I have climbed some of the rocks at Red Rock -- beautiful place.

I bought the Extreem Q because I have been weezing when I breath -- I have never smoked so much good buds, and I was smoking 4 or 5 j's a day, and it was getting worse, so I thought the vapor would be much better on my old lungs. I have had it for a week now, and I have only rolled one joint -- for a friend. The Q goes all day long on about half the bud it takes to roll doobies -- it is quiet, it doesn't smell, and it gets me high as ever. I love it, and my lungs love it as well. I am no longer weezing, and my lungs feel much better niow. The coolest thing about the vape is that you can just leave it on and take a hit any time you want, and it lasts for hours (for me). I just load it in the morning -- take hits when I feel like it, and it has been lasting until afternoon. About three half joints worth of weed per day is what I am consuming now. The taste is a little different (not unpleasant at all) and the vapor is nothing like smoke. It is very mellow and doesn't make me cough near as much. I like it Roddy -- It has become my favorite pipe -- think I'll load it up now....


Peace


----------



## HemperFi

I had to feed this plant today. I have been doing a little experiment on this grow. I have 6 plants in flower. I put them in when they were about a foot tall -- had to make room for the Cheese in vedge. I didn't realize they would all pop over night. These are all clones, 2 AK-47, 1 White Power, 1 Mountain Bud and 2 Poison Mighty Mite. I knew the 2 PMM wouldn't get very big, and they haven't. They are budding out, but look a little sickly -- I know it's something I'm doing, but can't figure it out -- doesn't matter tho, they are history after this grow. The other 4 plants look pretty good -- they only doubled in size so far, but the bud production is coming along nicely. This plant I took pics of a few mins. ago is in a 1 gal plastic Folgers container. I see what Hammy is doing -- had to see for myself, and I have to tell the truth -- it is the biggest, most beautiful plant in the tent. The buds are real frosty and it looks happy as Hell. I put a plant in a 5 gal. container and the other two are in 3 gal. containers -- they look pretty good, but this little plant is the star:


----------



## HemperFi

I just got back to the boat. I went shopping -- I went to the hydro store and traded 4oz of floramite for a bottle of SNS 217 and some pepper spray and something called Great White ( microbes for the roots) -- they said it is better than Hygrozyme. The pepper spray is just for around my grow -- the carpet, around the tent and vedge area to keep crawling bugs at bay. He gave me about sixty bucks worth of stuff for the trade -- I thought it was too much, so I bought a big bottle of PH down for $20,00. Good people down there. Oh, the guy wrote another book -- gave me a copy of it too. There will be some interesting and controversal quotes to discuss  I believe the Mites are gone -- haven't seen any more of them, but I'm glad to have the SNS 217 and some floramite standing by. I still have 4oz of floramite which should last forever. The guy reiterated how careful a person must be when using Floramite -- the stuff is bad news. 

Bought food for me, Bubba and the ducks -- we all are happy campers 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Here is a better shot of the Mnt. Bud fimmed  -- the are bud sites everywhere.


----------



## powerplanter

Beautiful buds my friend.  Your gettin' good with that camera.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks PP, I did once earn a degree in photography -- lost all my Nikon equepment on a tour of Asia. I quit taking pics for years. Now I have a little Kodak 9p, and I wish I had better. I still have an eye for composition  I love good bud pics ....


Peace


----------



## HemperFi

At the center of my existense there exists a massive black hole. I sometimes dance on the event horizon where physics, mathematics, time and the material fade into obscurity, and where pure imagination becomes the creator. In this place in me..., anything is possible.


----------



## HemperFi

I'm going to leave this existense as gracefully as possible -- even if it's with a shotgun barrel stuffed in my mouth...


----------



## Lemon Jack

?? Everything alright buddy?


----------



## HemperFi

Yeah, Jack, everything is okay. I got a little high last night. Sorry about that...

Can't remember now what I was thinking, lol


----------



## HemperFi

I took this leaf off of the last PMM in the tent -- can you identify the problem? I took down the last PMM because it was showing the same symptoms. Is it mildew, mold? What next?


----------



## Rosebud

Can you show us the plant that leaf came from?


----------



## PuffinNugs

just looks like a bad leaf to me, bet it was on the bottom, maybe was in the dirt a bit?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I don't think it looks like mold or mildew.  Is it crispy?  Maybe a nute deficiency or nutrient solution poured on it?  How is the rest of the plant?


----------



## HemperFi

Okay, here is the LAST PMM in my life. I hate to show you this pathetic plant, but what the heck. And, yes THG -- crispy...


----------



## Lemon Jack

eek she is lookin rough hemper


----------



## HemperFi

I know it is time to feed this palnt, and I believe there are serious deficiencies envolved here, but I really don't know how to fix it -- I'm thinking of just taking it down.


----------



## HemperFi

Early on I tried to tie down her arms and split the stem right up the middle, so I apologized in a muttering voice and stuck her back in next to her ugly sister. Sister ugly has already been taken down and just tossed.


----------



## HemperFi

Just so you know that's not all that's going on in the tent, here are a few shots of what's going to get me by until the Cheese is ready.


----------



## HemperFi

OOPS, hit the wrong button, lol -- here:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I am thinking maybe magnesium deficiency.  Do you give them extra cal-mag?


----------



## HemperFi

I usually just use cal/mag in vedge -- I did give it with one watering in the tent -- Mag deficience is the only close pic in the def. chart -- could be.. I don't think the PMM liked FFOF soil. I have just been feeding it the same as the other plants, and I probably should have set a nute requirement schedual for just the PMM and fed it seperately. No matter -- they are history soon.


----------



## powerplanter

Just gettin by looks dank.  Those buds look yummy.  What are you getting by on?  What ever it is, it looks real nice.  :icon_smile:


----------



## HemperFi

That's a little AK-47, PP, There are two of them 50 days into flower today. I looked at the trichs last night and they are going cloudy -- no amber yet. I figure another week at least.

These will be the first buds I have grown and smoked that haven't been sprayed with something or have bug residue on them -- I'm learning....

Peace


----------



## powerplanter

When you learn, you really learn..nice job.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks, PP, it's a lot easier to assimilate information when you are in love with the topic 

HF


----------



## HemperFi

I got my seeds today. What a treat, and a t-shirt (nice one) I believe I am seeded up for a long time. I can't wait to grow out the Satori


----------



## Lemon Jack

Nice Hemper. Im still bummed I had to miss that dang promo. GRRRR.   Maybe there will be another good one soon I hope.  I'll be glad to see you run the satori. Too.   Heres a little more mojo buddy.

:48:


----------



## powerplanter

They were advertising one for February.  I gotta go see what's up..


----------



## PuffinNugs

powerplanter said:
			
		

> They were advertising one for February.  I gotta go see what's up..


 
its garbage, 3 free baens for spending over 30 pounds

the dinafem price frops are best thiong about Feb so far.

theres one every month, and lucky 7 was a scam to think it was thier biggest one but it really wasnt,over the years theres been better promos


----------



## HemperFi

I want to make some seeds -- I want to cross the Satori with the Cheese. I have a big CFL I can hook up down below to put a male under.... What do you think?


----------



## PuffinNugs

itll work. i  have a few males at the momment that are off in the corner hardly getting any light and they produce more and more pollen sacks every day. i just grow them till i fill a vial with pollen then use that. just sprinkle a bit on the plants i want seeds, then put away for a later time.


----------



## dman1234

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I want to make some seeds -- I want to cross the Satori with the Cheese. I have a big CFL I can hook up down below to put a male under.... What do you think?


 
I plan to make some seeds this spring, you want to be careful, the pollen can easily affect your girls, your on a boat right?, my plan is somthing i saw done at another site, im going to put cfl's in a rubbermaid container and grow a male in there, he can be bent and tied to fit in there, just a thought.


----------



## PuffinNugs

i really enjoy breeding. i got a a few stable crosses, that are down to like 1-2 phenos now, took a couple years.

im working on creating some autos now, my first ones are (Northern Lights No. 2) x (Grapefruit). theres 2 phenos that i found in the grape fruit one grows really tall and lanky other is short and fat. going to work with them fr awhile, coming along nicely, probably have 1000 seeds atleast off 1 of the 4 plants alone 

shot of the grapefruit tall pheno hit with the NL#2 short and stubby pollen, 3 weeks flower. then a shot of the tent now being used for breeding them, the left 4 plants are the fruits, showing the 2 phenos, very distinct differences. then the new fruits in the middle, they probably just go to buds to smoke instead of seed.

the rights are 2 Critical jacks that i hit with the NL pollen also but im not going to go any further with them, just wanted a few seeds.

the basement is another breeding project, i forced hermied my sour kush lone with colidal silver and pollenated the other clones with it 


i think youll enjoy it also, working with differnt phenotypes, seeing what you come up with ect....


----------



## dman1234

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> i forced hermied my sour kush lone with colidal silver and pollenated the other clones with it


 

is this to produce femmed seeds?


----------



## PuffinNugs

yeah.. only had one bean of it, had a bucnh of clones. moving shortly and wanted to make sure i kept it going somehow. also saved some pollen for use on later plants. i did hit a Holy Grail 69 preflowers with some, so should ahve a couple crosses of that in a month.


----------



## HemperFi

I do need more room -- I worry about messing with pollen here on the boat, but I am also thinking the only way to become truly selfsufficient is to make some seeds. Deciding on the strains is the hardest part -- I mean, do I actually want a couple thousand seeds of one strain? 

I also have a plan to move north for 6 months a year. I expect to have a lot more room there, where I will set up another grow and be able to do some breeding. I can spend the winters here on the boat testing my different strains 

Right now I just need to produce enough stash to last the summer -- wish me luck.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Good luck Hemper. I too have consiedered making some seeds more than once lol.  Maybe someday.


----------



## PuffinNugs

well using small vials to store pollen you can control what bud of the plant you want to have seeds while the rest will grow as normal sinse. what i do is shut off the circulation fan, sprinkle a very tiny amount on the buds i want (good ones are lower popcorn branches, that dont really get big) that way ill get like 20-30 beans. it really depends on how many hairs actually get a grain of pollen on it. then after about a day, a bit less, i spray the bud down. this prevents the pollen from spreading when  turn the fan back on. the two bigger autos though are not even going to be smokeable on how many beans i wanted, did every bud on the plant 

like in the tent currently i can have fully seeded plants right next to my unseeded ones just fine. some times though in the same room a plant may have a stray seed or two depending on how much air movement was present when you did the sprinkling


----------



## dman1234

I did it like Puff, I did a branch and got 150 seeds, I take the plant to another room for 24 hours to pollenate it then spray it and put it back.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I want to collect some Satori pollen too and cross back to a Satori x Dynamite cross that I have.  I figure that by the time the Satori gets to flowering stage (I just got the beans), it will be warm enough to put a boy in a small stealth container (like a trash can) in my shed to collect some pollen.

Your plants are doing excellent.  I don't think that you are going to have to worry about having a summer stash.


----------



## HemperFi

So, take the male plant and put him in a safe place away from the tent, collect the pollen and then get rid of the plant. Now take a female, pollinate a bud or branch, let it set in for a day, wash the plant down with water and put it back in the tent? Hell, I can do that 

First I will need a male plant, so, for now, I'm going to concentrait on getting some stash together -- basic Marijuana growing 101 -- My next class will be "supercropping" and then "Breeding" -- There ain't no hurries  I'll earn this degree eventually....

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

On another note -- I've got about 45 mile an hour winds blowing right up the snout of this old boat -- I just love it when it gets rough like this -- I like storms (don't know why) perhaps it's the excitement. Feels like we are crusing along nicely - Bubba is hiding under the covers in his day bed -- the ducks are hanging on the dock with their heads tucked under a wing, and I am getting stoned -- it's a good life 

HF


----------



## HemperFi

I guess this journal is about finished. It has been great fun (mostly) and I have learned so much. Well over 12k people looked in here, and 10 percent of them replied -- how cool is that?

Thanks everyone


----------



## 7greeneyes

gj, Hemper. I'm sure gives all us growers here the warm fuzzies that another has joined our ranks.

eace:,

7ge


----------

